# knitting tea party 27 june '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 27 June 14

My word program is acting up so I am going to start this so I can delete a few documents which will make is easier to work with the program. I really do need you uninstall and reinstall the program to see if that will get rid of some of the bugs.

There was to be a tournament baseball game tonight  rain scotched that idea. So ayden will have to wait to play another day. The was a tournament game to be played yesterday  a different level  they put a call out for coaches to bring rakes to work on the ball field. So gary went to help. Evidently they pour kitty litter on the wet spots to soak up the water and then they rake up the kitty litter. They must have done a top notch job since the game went on as planned. I think there is too much water on the field to be able to do anything with it tonight. We need the rain but it could have waited until the game was over.

Im going to be a bit more careful with my recipes this week  I thought I got a little carried away last week with some strange ingredients that only high end restaurants keep on hand  and I bet some of them would need to go out and buy them if they were going to one of the recipes. None the less - I had hoped that some of you might be brave enough to try one or two. Time will tell. This week I will try to stick with with things we are familiar with.

So  I think I will start out with some entrees  mainly because I am hungry and want something to eat right now but cant think of anything to fix.

Chicken Ropa Vieja

This Cuban inspired dish is made with shredded chicken breast cooked in the crock pot, then sauteed with bell peppers, onions, cumin and lots of Latin flavor!

Cuban cuisine is a favorite of mine and Ropa Vieja, which translates as "old clothes" is a dish I love. It's traditionally made with shredded skirt steak, and served over white rice and fried plantains.

I created this lighter version a few years ago using lean chicken breast instead, sometimes I even use boneless skinless thighs or a combination of both. I like to serve it with baked tostones (plantain chips) and a salad. Leftovers make a delicious burrito bowl (I love Chipotle!) served over brown Cilantro lime rice, Southwestern black bean salad, lettuce and shredded cheese.

Servings: 6  Size: 2/3 cup  Old Points: 4 pts  Points+: 4 pts
Calories: 184.5  Fat: 6 g  Carb: 6 g  Fiber: 1 g  Protein: 24.5 g  Sugar: 1.5 g
Sodium: 149 mg  Cholesterol: 61 mg

Ingredients:

For the Slow Cooker: 
3 (22.5 oz) skinless boneless chicken breasts
1 small onion, quartered
1 tomato, quartered
1 carrot, peeled and chopped
2 cloves garlic, peeled
2 bay leaves 
kosher salt

To finish:

1 tbsp olive oil
2 cloves garlic 
1 small onion, sliced long
1 small green bell pepper, seeded and thinly sliced
1 small red bell pepper, seeded and thinly sliced
1/4 cup dry white wine (or chicken broth)
1/2 cup tomato sauce
1 tsp cumin
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp kosher salt, plus more to taste
black pepper to taste

Directions:

Place chicken, 1 onion, tomato, carrot, and 2 cloves of garlic into crock pot. Add just enough water to cover, add bay leaves and salt and cook high for 4 hours until the chicken is tender. When done, remove chicken and shred with two forks; set aside. Reserve the broth.

In a large deep skillet, heat the olive oil over medium heat. Add the remaining garlic, onions, green peppers, and red peppers. Cook about 3 to 4 minutes, or until soft. Stir in the cooked chicken, tomato sauce, white wine, and about 3/4 cup of the reserved broth to create a sauce. Season with cumin, garlic powder, salt, and pepper. Cover and simmer on low for about 8 to 10 minutes, adding more broth and seasoning if needed. Makes 4 cups.

skinnytaste.com/2010/01/chicken-ropa-vieja.html

Baked Tostones (Green Plantains)
skinnytaste.com

These savory plantains have been made lighter by baking instead of frying  you won't believe how good they taste!

In most of the Caribbean and Latin America, twice fried green plantains called Tostones or Patacones (depending on which Latin American country you're from) are commonly eaten as an appetizer or a side dish with any meal. They are cheap and easy to make. Seasoned with just a touch of salt, this has always been my favorite way to enjoy plantains. Even better, I love serving them with a dip like my Zesty avocado cilantro dressing  yum!

A few years back I experimented with twice baking them, and they worked out pretty good considering they weren't fried. Just last week I made them again and my aunt told me she always microwaves her plantains before frying them and we both wondered how that would work microwaved then baked, so we put it to the test. The results were pretty awesome, considering they weren't deep fried, and even quicker and easier than my previous recipe. If you don't have a microwave, you can stick with my first recipe.

You need to start with green plantains, the yellow ones are sweeter and won't work for this recipe. I figured a generous portion would be 1/2 of a large plantain, which is about 6 tostones. I weighed a large peeled plantain and it was about 8.25 oz. Plantains, like bananas are high in potassium, fiber, vitamins and minerals. The only difference is you must cook them rather than eating them raw.

Later this week I will be sharing a delicious sweet plantain recipe my family makes at every backyard BBQ. Hope you enjoy these, they are naturally gluten-free, vegan, dairy-free and even Paleo friendly!

Baked Tostones (Green Plantains)
Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 4  Size: 6 tostones (half plantain)  Old Pts: 2 pts  Weight Watchers PP: 4 pts
Calories: 137  Fat: 1 g  Protein: 1 g  Carb: 36.5 g  Fiber: 3 g  Sugar: 16 g 
Sodium: 6 mg (without salt)  Cholesterol: 0 mg

Ingredients:
2 large green plantains 
cooking spray
kosher salt

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 425°F. Spray a large baking sheet with oil.

Trim the ends off the plantains. Score each plantain along two sides deep enough to cut through the skins.

Microwave the plantains until they become soft in the center. For 2 plantains this will take about 6 to 6 1/2 minutes. For 1 plantain, about 3 to 3 1/2 minutes, depending on your microwave. The skins will become black.

Peel the plantains and cut them into 3/4 inch thick slices while hot. You should get about 12 per plantain.

Smash the hot plantains (this needs to be done while hot) with the bottom of a jar, can or something flat. I used a tostonera commonly found in Latin Markets or you can buy a tostonera on Amazon for about $6, but anything flat will work.

Place them on the prepared baking sheet and generously spray with oil, season with salt and bake until golden on the bottom, about 10 to 12 minutes. Turn and bake on the other side until golden and crisp, about 8 minutes. Season with more salt and eat right away, while hot.

http://www.printfriendly.com/print/?redirect=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.skinnytaste.com%2F2014%2F06%2Fbaked-tostones-green-plantains.html

Chipotle's Cilantro Lime Rice

I am a huge fan of the rice at Chipotle's. Here is my copycat version, it tastes just like the real thing. Of course, I used less oil. Makes a wonderful side dish for chicken, beef or pork.

Make your own burrito bowl, with my quick black bean recipe, barbacoa beef, sweet barbacoa pork, pork carnitas, chicken ropa vieja.

Chipotle's "Skinny" Cilantro Lime Rice
Gina's Weight Watcher Recipes

Servings: 4  Size: 3/4 cup  Old Points: 4 pts  Points+: 5 pts
Calories: 201.0  Fat: 3.4  Carbs: 37.4  Fiber: 0  Protein: 4.0 g

Ingredients:

1 cup extra long grain rice or basmati rice 
1/2 lime, juice of 
2 cups water 
1 tsp salt 
3 tbsp fresh chopped cilantro 
3 tsp vegetable oil

Directions:

In a small heavy pot, add rice, water, 1 tsp oil and salt. Boil on high until most of the water evaporates.

When the water just skims the top of the rice, reduce to low and cover about 15 minutes. Shut off flame and keep covered an additional 5 minute.

In a medium bowl, combine chopped cilantro, lime juice, rice and remaining oil and toss until completely mixed

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/03/chipotle-cilantro-lime-rice-4-pts.html

Southwestern Black Bean Salad
Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 13  Size: 1/2 cup  Old Points: 1  Weight Watcher Points+: 2 pt 
Calories: 79.5  Fat: 3.5 g  Carb: 12 g  Fiber: 3 g  Protein: 3 g  Sugar: 1 g
Sodium: 127 mg (without the salt)  Cholest: 0 mg

Ingredients:

15.5 oz can black beans, rinsed and drained 
9 oz cooked corn, fresh or frozen (thawed if frozen) 
1 medium tomato, chopped 
1/3 cup red onion, chopped 
1 scallion, chopped 
1 1/2 - 2 limes, juice of 
1 tbsp olive oil 
2 tbsp fresh minced cilantro (or more to taste) 
salt and fresh pepper 
1 medium hass avocado, diced 
1 diced jalapeno (optional)

Directions:

In a large bowl, combine beans, corn, tomato, onion, scallion, cilantro, salt and pepper.

Squeeze fresh lime juice to taste and stir in olive oil.

Marinate in the refrigerator 30 minutes. Add avocado just before serving.

akes about 6 1/2 cups

If you like to grill chicken I think you are going to like this recipe. Easy Peasy

Lemon BBQ Chicken
Recipe from Candlelight and Wisteria, page 193

6 chicken breasts
1 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup fresh lemon juice
1 Tbs salt
1 tsp paprika
2 tsp crushed basil
2 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp thyme leaves, crushed
1 tsp garlic powder

Mix all ingredients, except chicken. Pierce chicken with fork and put in large zip-lock bag. Pour mixture over chicken and marinate overnight in refrigerator.

Remove from refrigerator 1 hour before placing chicken on the grill.

Plainchicken.com

I think this would be really good if you made your own noodles  I dont think I had boughten noodles while I was growing up  mother always made them.

Creamy Garlic Noodles - Homemade Pasta-Roni
adapted from The Cheese Pusher

2 tsp olive oil
6 cloves garlic, minced
2 Tbsp unsalted butter
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
3 cups chicken stock
1/2 lb angel hair pasta
1 cup grated parmesan cheese (green can)
3/4 cup heavy cream
1 Tbsp dried parsley

In a large pot, heat olive oil over medium-low heat. Add the garlic and stir, allowing it to cook for 1-2 minutes. Add the butter; cook until melted. Add the salt, pepper and chicken stock.

Turn the heat up to high and let come to a boil. Add the pasta and cook for 4-5 minutes. Once pasta is tender, reduce the heat to medium and stir in the parmesan, cream and parsley until cheese is completely melted. Remove from heat and serve immediately.

Plainchicken.com

I love chicken and hope you do also  especially on the grill  here is another way to fix it.

Lemon Garlic Marinade
serves 4

1/2 cup olive oil
4 tsp dijon mustard
6 large garlic cloves, minced
1 1/2 tsp sea salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
zest and juice of 2 lemons
4 boneless chicken breasts

Whisk together olive oil, dijon mustard, garlic, salt, pepper and lemon. Pour over chicken and refrigerate for 2-12 hours.

Throw on the grill turning once.

Plainchicken.com

Here is an interesting sandwich and it is vegan friendly  unless you have a nut allergy.

Vegan Caprese Sandwiches with Garlic Cashew Cheese

A crusty baguette smeared with creamy garlic cashew cheese and then filled with juicy tomatoes, crunchy sprouts, fresh basil, and a sweet balsamic reduction. We're nuts for this sandwich!

Yield: 4 sandwiches - Serving Size: 1 sandwich

Ingredients

For the garlic cashew cheese

1 cup raw cashews, soaked in water for 4-8 hours, then rinsed and drained 
2 medium garlic cloves 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
2 tablespoons unflavored soy or almond milk 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper

For the sandwiches

1/3 cup balsamic vinegar 
1 baguette, cut into 4 sections, or 4 long sandwich rolls, sliced open 
1/2 cup clover or alfalfa sprouts 
2 medium tomatoes, thinly sliced 
1 cup fresh basil leaves

Instructions

For the garlic cashew cheese:

Place cashews and garlic into blender or food processor. Blend to a paste, stopping to scrape down the sides of the bowl occasionally. This can take up to a few minutes, depending on what type of device you're using.

Add lemon juice, milk, olive oil, salt and pepper. Blend again until everything is completely mixed and smooth.

To assemble the sandwiches:

Heat the balsamic vinegar in a small saucepan over medium heat. Simmer for about 10 minutes, or until the vinegar is syrupy and reduced to about 2 tablespoons. Remove from heat. (Note that you can also use un-reduced balsamic vinegar -- use 2 tablespoons.)

Spread a layer of cheese on each side of each baguette section. Distribute a layer of sprouts over the cheese.

On the bottom half of each of your sandwiches, top the sprouts with tomato slices, and then drizzle your tomato slices with balsamic vinegar. Arrange the basil leaves over tomato slices, then place the top half of your baguette section over your tomato-basil layer and serve.

Notes

If you're using a larger blending device, like a Vitamix, you may want to consider doubling the batch size for the cheese, as you might not be able to keep enough of your mixture around the blades to get a thorough blending. Two cups is a rather big batch size, but the good news is that you can freeze it! If you don't freeze it, you can get away with storing it in the fridge for up to a week. On a similar note, feel free to freeze a portion of the cheese from a recipe-size batch if you want fewer than four sandwiches. I wouldn't suggest going with a smaller batch size than this recipe specifies, because you might run into the problem of it splattering away from the blades too much for good blending, regardless of what type of blending device you're using.

http://ohmyveggies.com/vegan-caprese-sandwiches-with-garlic-cashew-cheese/

when I saw this recipe I thought I would definitely have to try this. To just eat figs plain I have a little problem  diced up in a salad is good. I really have not had a lot of chances to eat figs but this would sure be at the top of the list.

Roasted Figs with Honey and Rosemary

By: Greg Henry

Ingredients

15 ripe but still firm figs 
¼ cup olive oil 
2 teaspoon minced fresh rosemary 
¼ teaspoon kosher salt 
¼ teaspoon freshly cracked black pepper (or more to taste)
crumbled Gorgonzola cheese (to taste)
crusty bread 
honey (to taste)

Directions

Place the oven rack in the top position. Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F.

Gently wash and dry the figs. Slice off the stem end and cut them in half. Place the cleaned and cut figs into a large bowl. Add the olive oil, rosemary, salt and pepper; toss to combine.

Pour the mixture onto a parchment-lined, rimmed baking sheet. Spread them around in a single layer. Place them so some are facing cut side up and some are facing cut side. The cut side down figs will weep out some sweet juice while roasting, creating a nearly black caramelized candy-like crunch.

Roast the figs for about 30 minutes, turning the sheet halfway through cooking. Watch them very closely as the water content in figs can vary greatly.

When the figs are well-browned, blistered in places with crisp edges, they should be finished cooking.

Dont be afraid to let them get right up to the edge of burnt. This creates the char that gives these figs their sweet and savory allure.

Serve the figs warm with Gorgonzola scattered on top, bread on the side, and honey at the table for drizzling.

http://www.sippitysup.com/really-roasted-figs-bit-char/

I thought this was an interesting article. There is a stall at pike place market in seattle that sells all kinds of olive oil  I never knew there were so many kinds and that you could add so many different things to it. I saw this article and thought it might interest you.

Choose the Right Cooking Oils  for Great Taste and Nutrition

From olive oil to flaxseed and peanut oils, cooking oils can make or break a meal when it comes to taste and health benefits.

By Diana Rodriguez
Medically reviewed by Pat F. Bass III, MD, MPH

Before you reach for that stick of butter when sautéing veggies, consider a healthier alternative. Cooking oil, a tasty addition to many dishes, can be healthier than butter and other solid fats and add flavor. With so many vegetable oil and nut oil flavors to choose from, you'll never run out of healthy cooking options.

Choosing Nutritious Oils

Most liquid cooking oil is a better option than butter or margarine, but some types of cooking oil are healthier than others. What makes a cooking oil healthy or unhealthy is the amount and type of fat it contains. Healthy cooking oils are high in monounsaturated fats, which are some of the healthiest types of fats and may help lower blood cholesterol levels. Cooking oils may also contain polyunsaturated fats, which are also healthy and can help improve heart health.

Start your cooking oil selection with plant-based oils like:

Olive oil
Peanut oil
Canola oil
Sunflower oil
Soybean oil
Flaxseed oil
Corn oil
Avocado oil

Next choose from a variety of seed- and nut-based oils, many of which make tasty bases for salad dressings and marinades, including:

Almond oil
Hazelnut oil
Sunflower oil
Grapeseed oil
Peanut oil
Sesame oil
Walnut oil

Cut Back on Unhealthy Cooking Oils

Some oils contain higher levels of saturated fat, which is considered the "bad" or unhealthy fat because it can clog arteries and lead to high cholesterol levels and increased risk of heart disease.

Avoid these oil varieties, some of which are so high in saturated fat that they have more of it than some meat sources:

Coconut oil
Palm oil
Palm kernel oil
Safflower oil

In general, keep the amount of saturated fats you eat to a minimum; check the labels before you buy any cooking oil to see what types of fat it contains. You also want to avoid any oil-based products with trans fats and hydrogenated oils  even worse for you than saturated fats.

How to Use Cooking Oils

Certain types of cooking oil are best when used for specific styles of healthy recipes, or when you're preparing certain foods. Think about the flavor of the oil, and consider what it might best complement. For instance, nutty cooking oils go well in rich pasta dishes with grilled meats, while a lighter olive oil is a good complement to fish sautéed with herbs. Sesame oil tastes great in an Asian-inspired dish and lightly drizzled on top of an Asian salad.

Healthy Alternatives to Cooking Oil

You don't always have to cook in oil  there are other options that are even lighter and healthier. Try these alternatives:

Lightly coat your pan with cooking spray rather than adding liquid oil
Bake by wrapping food in parchment paper or aluminum foil to steam it and keep it moist
Use broth, such as a low-sodium vegetable, beef, or chicken variety, as a cooking medium and sauce base
Steam food above boiling water
Season food with lemon juice for a citrusy flavor
Marinate or cook with balsamic vinegar for a tangy, rich flavor

A variety of heart-healthy cooking oils can give your meal great flavor. Experiment with light sautés or marinades; if you avoid frying foods or using heavy amounts of oil, nut or vegetable oil adds taste and valuable nutrition to any meal. Just. And remember: A little oil goes a long way.

The following two recipes made me think of caren for some reason  making things gluten free maybe  and for the rest of you that bake your own bread  I think you will like these.

Homemade English Muffins

(Roll and Cut Method)
Source: The Bread Bible

Yields 12 to 14 three inch muffins

1/4 cup/ 60 ml warm water (105° to 115°)
1 tablespoon active dry yeast
1/8 teaspoon sugar
2 teaspoon salt
1 egg
4 to 4 1/2 cups/ 512 to 576 g all-purpose flour
1 1/4 cups/300 ml warm milk (around 95° to 100°)
2 tablespoons butter, melted
Plain yellow corn meal for dusting

Combine the active dry yeast, water, yeast and sugar in a small bowl and allow it to stand until foamy, about 7 to 10 minutes.

Combine 2 cups of flour and salt in the bowl of a standing mixer.

Pour in the egg, milk, butter and yeast mixture. Stir with a spoon to combine.

Fit the mixer with the dough hook and add the remaining flour 1/2 cup at a time, kneading on medium-low speed as you make the additions. Knead for 3 to 5 minutes after the last flour addition.

Place the dough inside a large greased bowl and turn the dough over so that the entire surface is coated. Allow the dough to rise for 1 hour, or until doubled in size.

Sprinkle a work surface with cornmeal. Pour the dough out of the bowl onto the surface. Sprinkle the top of the dough with cornmeal and roll into a rectangle, slightly less than 1/2-inch thick. Cut muffins with a large round cutter, or with the mouth of a drinking glass.

Lightly oil a skillet and place it over medium heat. Place the muffins in the pan and cook until the bottoms are golden brown, 5-7 minutes per side.

Serve warm or split and toasted with jam and butter, or cool before placing them in an air-tight container. They will keep for 3 days air-tight or up to 1 month in the freezer.

You may use pastry rings or English muffin molds to help the muffins keep their round shape, but I tried the recipe both ways and found they did fine without.

http://www.sprinklebakes.com/2014/06/breakfast-in-bed-with-homemade-english.html

Cinnamon Sugar Donut Muffins

Yields 24 mini muffins

Cakes

1/2 cup/100 g white sugar
1/4 cup/ 57 g unsalted butter, melted
Pinch of ground nutmeg
1/2 cup/120 ml milk
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 cup/ 128 g all-purpose flour

Coating

1/4 cup/57 g unsalted butter, melted
1/2 cup/100 g sugar
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
Pinch of fine grain salt

Preheat the oven to 375°F. Grease the cavities of a 24 quantity muffin tin. (I like using flour-based baking spray that greases and flours the pan in one step).

Mix the 1/2 cup sugar, 1/4 cup butter and nutmeg in a large bowl. Stir in the milk, baking powder and flour until just combined. Fill the muffin cups 1/2 full and bake until lightly golden, about 15-20 minutes. Allow the muffins to cool slightly before turning them out onto a wire rack.

Place the melted butter in a small bowl and dip the muffins into the butter. (I normally use a fork to skewer the bottoms of the muffins and then tilt the butter bowl so it pools to one side, then I swirl the entire muffin into the butter.) As you dip the muffins, place them back onto the wire cooling rack. Pour the cinnamon-sugar in to a large zip-top bag (or a paper lunch sack) and place few muffins in at at time - shake, shake, shake - and return the sugar coated muffins to the wire rack. Repeat until all the muffins are coated. Store in a container that seals air-tight.

http://www.sprinklebakes.com/2014/06/breakfast-in-bed-with-homemade-english.html

do you like sandwiches  I love sandwiches  and they are the go anywhere snack that is very easy to pack. It makes great stress food at the ball games when we are watching a game where the scores are close  and even when they are not close. Lol I thought this sandwich was the best ever  hope you do too.

Soup Can Sandwiches

Whats NOT to love about these cylindrical sandwiches?! You can eat them without all the contents spilling out the back, they stand upright on your plate, you can eat them with one hand and they just look cool. Guests will be impressed and kids will love them! I got this idea from eating at one of my favorite sandwich places in Washington called Staggering Ox. I thought the cylindrical bread was such a fun idea and I just had to duplicate it! This particular recipe that I am sharing with you today is a variation of my favorite sandwich on their menu. My favorite part is the Creamy Basil Dressing (which I shared with you a couple weeks ago). Click here for the recipe!

There are so many ways you can prepare these sandwiches. My favorite way is to cut up all the ingredients, put them in a large bowl with some dressing, and toss it all together before adding it to the middle of your sandwich. Another way is to spread the dressing around the inside of the cylinder and then stuff the other ingredients in. If you want to make a hot sandwich, make a vertical cut down the middle (top to bottom) to make two halves, THEN hollow out the centers to make 2 boats. Put a little meat and cheese in each boat and melt in the oven for a few minutes. Add your toppings and then put the two halves back together (it should look like a cylinder again but it wont stand upright). Delicious! You can do anything from chicken salad sandwiches to meatball sandwiches to just a plain ol ham & cheese. As noted in the recipe below, If you arent going to eat the sandwich right away or if you are making them for lunchboxes, line with cheese first. Make sure you get good coverage all over the inside and especially the bottom so the bread doesnt get soggy. ALSO, be sure to serve the dressing on the side (you dont want the lettuce to get soggy either).
For the soup cans, you will want to get the family-size(26 oz.) soup cans and empty out the contents (feel free to serve the soup with your sandwiches!) You can make kid-sized soup can sandwiches by using a regular 10.5oz. soup can or even a little fruit can. Use a small tomato paste can (the small and skinny one) to make appetizers for a party (it looks so fancy when you have a bunch of them standing up on a tray.. way better than little, flat sandwich squares). The possibilities are ENDLESS! Go nuts!

Ingredients

1 loaf of Rhodes frozen bread dough (not the rolls, the actual bread loaf) 
1 avocado, peeled, pitted, and mashed 
2-3 slices provolone cheese 
2-3 slices Swiss cheese 
1/2 lb. sliced deli turkey, cut or torn into smaller pieces 
1/2 c. pineapple tidbits 
1/2 c. sliced red or green bell pepper (optional) 
1/3 c. olives, sliced 
1-2 c. lettuce, coarsely chopped 
1/3 - 1/2 c. Creamy Basil Dressing

Instructions

Thaw dough according to package directions (of course you can use homemade bread dough.. I am just lazy when it comes to sandwiches).

Slice loaf into 3 equal sections and knead into balls.

Rinse out soup cans (3) and spray with cooking spray.

Place a dough ball in each soup can (it should take up about 1/3 - 1/2 of the can), cover with a kitchen cloth and let rise until bread starts to come out over the top of the can.

Preheat oven to 350-degrees.

Place the cans on a baking sheet and bake for appx. 15-20 minutes or until the top of the bread becomes golden brown.

Adjust baking times if you are using different-sized cans.

Remove from oven and remove bread from cans. If the bread seems too doughy, place back on the baking sheet (not in the can) and bake another few minutes.

When bread has cooled a little, slice the "dome" off the top and hollow out the bread using your hand or a spoon. Don't hollow it out too much because you don't want the sides to get too thin. If you need to, just hollow out a little bit and press the bread outward toward the sides to make the sides more sturdy.

Spread mashed avocado around the inside of each bread cylinder** and line with sliced cheeses.

Combine remaining ingredients in a large bowl and toss to coat evenly with dressing. Fill each bread cylinder with the mixture-- pressing the mixture down a little bit to get a nice filling.

**If you aren't going to eat the sandwich right away or if you are making them for lunchboxes, line with cheese first. Make sure you get good coverage all over the inside and especially the bottom so the bread doesn't get soggy. ALSO, be sure to serve the dressing on the side (you don't want the lettuce to get soggy either).

http://www.favfamilyrecipes.com/2013/04/soup-can-sandwiches.html

Creamy Basil Salad Dressing

You are going to love the fresh, creamy taste of this creamy basil salad dressing. I have been putting it on everything! From salad to sandwiches (check out next weeks post to see the delicious sandwiches I put it on) to Greek pitas to just dipping my bread in it! The key here is using FRESH basil. If you have a bunch of basil from your herb garden that you need to use up, this recipe is for YOU! If you want to lighten this recipe up a bit, feel free to use some Greek yogurt instead of Mayonnaise. Take it to your next Summer picnic or block party. You will have all the neighbors asking for the recipe!

One thing to notice is the use of anchovy paste. Dont leave this out! I know you are tempted to do it  just dont. If you are having trouble finding anchovy paste, you will find it next to the canned anchovies.. which is usually next to the canned tuna. I found a tube for around $2 and it is a great little investment. PLUS, even after it has been opened, it will keep in your fridge for months! Dont worry about it tasting fishy.. it contains plenty of salt, oil, vinegar, and sugar, which cover up the fishy-ness.

Wondering what else you can use anchovy paste in to justify buying it? Add a couple teaspoons to jarred spaghetti sauce (or homemade spaghetti sauce). It will add that rich dimension you really want in spaghetti sauce especially if you are making a meat sauce. It really brings out the flavor of the beef. You can also add it to your beefy stews or soups for an added dimension. Anchovy paste is one of those ingredients where people will notice a difference in your dressing or sauce and say I dont know what makes this sauce so much BETTER it just IS. I cant quite put my finger on it! And you will smile to yourself and know that it was the anchovy paste.

Ingredients

1c. good mayonnaise (I prefer Best Foods.. or Hellmann's for you East coasters)

1 c. chopped green onion, white and green parts

1 c. chopped FRESH basil leaves

1/4 c. freshly squeezed lemon juice (2 lemons)

2 tsp. chopped garlic (2 cloves)

2 tsp. anchovy paste

2 tsp. kosher salt

1 tsp. freshly ground black pepper

1 c. sour cream

Instructions

Place the mayonnaise, green onion, basil, lemon juice, garlic, anchovy paste, salt and pepper in a blender and blend until smooth.

Add the sour cream and process until just blended. (If not using immediately, refrigerate the dressing until ready to serve.)

In my opinion it tastes best after being refrigerated overnight -- add a little milk if it needs to be thinned.

http://www.favfamilyrecipes.com/2013/04/creamy-basil-salad-dressing.html

calling all grillers  think you will like this one. The one thing that confuses me about the following recipe is the 1 cup microgreens. This is a recipe for four  a single cup of microgreens seems  at least to me  to be a single serving. What do you think?

Griddled Gaucho Steak with Bread-and-Basil Salad

Ingredients:

1 head of garlic 
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for drizzling 
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar 
Sea salt 
Freshly ground pepper 
1/2 pound rustic bread, cut or torn into 1 1/2-inch pieces 
1 pound center-cut filet mignon 
1 large bunch chives (1 ounce) 
1/4 cup basil leaves 
1 cup microgreens

Ingredients:

Preheat the oven to 425°.

Cut 1/2 inch off the top of the garlic head and set the head on a piece of foil. Drizzle the garlic with olive oil, wrap tightly and roast until tender, about 45 minutes.

Unwrap the garlic and let cool slightly, then squeeze the cloves into a small bowl. Mash with a fork until smooth. Whisk in 1/4 cup of the olive oil and the vinegar and season the dressing with sea salt and pepper.

Meanwhile, in a large nonstick skillet, heat 1/4 cup of the olive oil. Add the bread and cook over moderate heat, tossing, until golden and crisp all over, about 5 minutes. Arrange the croutons on plates.

Using a sharp knife, make a 1/4-inch-deep cut down the length of the filet mignon. Turning the filet and rolling it out as you go, spiral-cut the meat until you have a long, rectangular piece that's about 1/4 inch thick; alternatively, have your butcher butterfly the steak for you.

Make 1/2-inch-deep slits every 2 inches along the grain all over the steak. Rub the steak with 1 tablespoon of the olive oil. Season with sea salt and pepper and arrange the chives on top, tucking them into the slits.

Preheat a cast-iron skillet. Add the remaining 1 tablespoon of olive oil to the skillet and cook the steak, chive side up, over moderate heat until browned, about 3 minutes.

Flip the steak and cook until the chives are charred and the steak is medium-rare inside, 2 to 3 minutes longer. Transfer the steak to a cutting board and let rest for 5 minutes.

Top the croutons with the basil and microgreens and spoon the roasted garlic dressing on the greens. Slice the steak against the grain and serve alongside.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/griddled-gaucho-steak-with-bread-and-basil-salad?xid=DAILY062214GriddledGauchoSteak

I like clam chowder  especially the white kind. I had a friend in seattle that made the best chowder  used salt pork in it  crusty bread  green salad  nirvana. This is certainly a different take on clam chowder. I love steamed clams but have never had them in chowder  sounds good though.

North Carolina Clam Chowder

No, not Maine clam chowder. North Carolina clam chowder. All along our Outer Banks and southern Outer Banks is home to this style of chowder. Somewhat akin to the chowders of Rhode Island, this style is more about the clams than the thick, cream-based chowders of New England. Its a type of chowder, says Fred Thompson, a cookbook author, resident of Raleigh, North Carolina, and publisher of Edible Piedmont, that youll find at a locals home.The Lodge Company

LC How To Make Darn Good Chowder Note
The folks at The Lodge Companyyou know, that place that does cast-iron cookery of all sortscame up with a list of essentials when it comes to how to make darn good North Carolina Clam Chowder. Heres what they have to say on the topic:

The key to a good chowder is timing. Wait until the potatoes are fork-tender before adding the clams in the shell, because they dont take long to cook.

Be careful not to overcook the clams. They will be completely cooked when their shells open wide (about 10 minutes). Discard any shells that remain closed.

To thicken this chowder like the locals do, place a slice of white bread in the bottom of each serving bowl before ladling the chowder into the bowl.

Special Equipment: Cast-iron Dutch oven (optional)

INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon bacon drippings, or 1⁄4 pound salt pork or bacon
1/2 to 1 cup chopped onion
3 cups bottled clam juice
3 cups cold water
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
4 cups coarsely chopped frozen or canned clams
4 cups potatoes, scrubbed or peeled and cut into 1/2-inch dice
2 dozen small clams in the shell (such as littlenecks), scrubbed
Milk, half-and-half, light cream, or heavy cream, to taste (optional)
1 teaspoon salt (optional)
8 slices white bread (optional)
Chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley, for garnish
Oyster crackers or saltines (optional)

DIRECTIONS

If using bacon drippings, heat them in a cast-iron Dutch oven or large cast-iron skillet over medium heat. If using salt pork or bacon, cook it in a cast-iron Dutch oven or large cast-iron skillet over medium heat until crisp. Remove the pork or bacon and reserve for another use. Reserve the rendered fat in the pot. (You should have about 1 tablespoon drippings. A little more or a little less is fine.)

Add the onion to the Dutch oven or skillet and cook, stirring on occasion, until tender, about 5 minutes. Dont let the onions take on any color.

Pour in the clam juice and water, then add the pepper and bring to a boil.

Add the chopped clams (if using canned clams, also add the liquid from the can to the chowder), reduce the heat to low, and gently simmer, uncovered, until the chowder clams are tender, about 1 hour.

Add the potatoes, increase the heat to medium, and simmer until the potatoes are just barely fork tender, about 10 minutes.

Add the clams in the shell, cover the pot, and cook for 10 minutes more, or until the potatoes are tender throughout and the shells have opened. Remove and discard any shells that remain closed.

If desired, add anywhere from a splash to 2 cups milk, half-and-half, or cream and let the chowder cook for a couple minutes more to warm through. Taste and, if necessary, season with salt.

If you like, place a slice of bread in 8 large, shallow serving bowls, then ladle in the chowder, making sure to get a couple shell clams in each bowl. Sprinkle with the parsley and serve with the crackers, if desired.

http://leitesculinaria.com/95752/recipes-north-carolina-clam-chowder.html#utm_source=feed&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=feed?utm_source=feedblitz&utm_medium=FeedBlitzEmail&utm_content=676002&utm_campaign=0

you want quiche for dinner but you dont want to spend a lot of time on it  this should just fit the bill.

Cracked Out Quiche

1 9-inch deep dish pie crust
3 oz cooked bacon pieces
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
3 eggs
1/4 cup milk (I used 1%)
1/4 cup heavy cream
1/2 cup light Ranch dressing

Preheat oven to 375.

Place bacon in bottom of pie crust. Top with cheese. Whisk together eggs, milk, and Ranch dressing. Pour over bacon and cheese. Bake for 40-50 minutes, until center is set and the quiche is lightly browned. Allow to cool for at least 5 minutes before serving.

Plainchicken.com

I like mushrooms  in salads  soup and I really really like them sautéed. There used to be a restaurant in ft wayne that served them in the skillet they were sautéed in so they were really hot when you got them  they were sautéed in butter. They were wonderful until they cooled down and then they werent so good  they just lost something - I suppose I could have mixed them in a salad and they would have been fine. This recipe reminds me of those sautéed mushrooms except these are baked  maybe a little healthier.

Sesame Roasted Mushrooms and Scallions Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Vegetarian
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 109, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 205mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 6g, Carbs: 12g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 5g 
Carb Choices: 1

Ingredients

2 tablespoon oil, toasted sesame 
2 tablespoon soy sauce, less sodium 
1 tablespoon ginger, fresh, grated 
1 tablespoon garlic, minced 
4 teaspoon vinegar, rice 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
1 1/2 pounds mushrooms, shiitake, oyster and white, thickly sliced 
2 bunch(es) scallion(s) (green onions), cut into 2-inch pieces 
1 tablespoon sesame seeds

Preparation

Preheat oven to 450°F.

Combine oil, soy sauce, ginger, garlic, vinegar and pepper in a large bowl. Add mushrooms and scallions and toss to coat. Transfer to a roasting pan.

Roast, stirring once or twice, until browned and cooked through, about 25 minutes. Sprinkle with sesame seeds.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/sesame-roasted-mushrooms--scallions.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthdietandnutrition_20140622

my day wouldnt be complete without at least one chicken recipe.

Orange Chicken

Ingredients

Chicken:

2 lbs boneless skinless chicken breasts (cut into 1-1/2 cubes) 
1 ½ cups all purpose flour 
1 eggs (beaten) 
¼ teaspoon salt 
¼ teaspoon pepper 
Oil (for frying)

Orange Sauce:

1 cup water 
2 tablespoons FRESH orange juice 
¼ cup FRESH lemon juice 
1/3 cup rice vinegar 
2 ½ tablespoons soy sauce 
1 tablespoon orange zest (grated) 
1 cup packed brown sugar (I actually added a little more brown sugar... ) 
½ teaspoon ginger root (minced) 
½ teaspoon garlic (minced) 
2 tablespoons green onion (chopped) 
¼ teaspoon red pepper flakes (we added more... again, we like it HOT) 
3 tablespoons cornstarch 
1/4 c. water

Instructions

Combine flour, salt, and pepper. Dip chicken in egg mixture and shake in flour mixture to coat. Deep fry chicken in batches at 375 degrees in a deep fryer (or use a wok) until completely cooked.

Meanwhile, in a large saucepan combine 1 cup water, lemon juice, orange juice, rice vinegar, and soy sauce. Blend well over medium heat for a few minutes. Stir in brown sugar, orange zest, ginger garlic, and onion. Bring to a boil.

Combine 3 tablespoons of cornstarch with 1/4 cup of water and mix thoroughly. Slowly stir cornstarch mixture into sauce until it thickens. Pour sauce over breaded chicken, and if desired add red pepper flakes and garnish with green onions.

http://www.favfamilyrecipes.com/2009/04/orange-chicken.html

BBQ Chicken Cornbread Bake

1 cup frozen corn kernels, thawed
1 can creamed corn
1 cup sour cream
1 box Glory or Jiffy cornbread mix
2 eggs
3 cups cooked chopped chicken
1 cup BBQ sauce
1 cup cheddar cheese, shredded

Preheat oven to 350. Lightly spray a 9x13-inch pan with cooking spray.

Mix together corn, creamed corn, sour cream, cornbread mix and eggs. Pour into prepared pan. Bake 30 minutes.

Toss chicken with BBQ sauce.

Remove cornbread casserole from oven. Top with chicken mixture and top with 1 cup cheese. Bake an additional 10-15 minutes, until cheese is melted and cornbread is done.

Plainchicken.com

Creamy Chicken Rosa Bake

Serve with cheesy pinwheels

Creamy Chicken Rosa Bake
2 cups penne pasta
1/4 cup pasta water.
2 large chicken breast, cooked and chopped (I seasoned the chicken with some garlic seasoning)
1 jar (15oz) Bertolli Four Cheese Rosa sauce
1 cup frozen green peas
2 oz Asiago cheese, grated (or Parmesan)

Preheat oven to 375.

In large saucepan, cook the penne pasta for 7-9 minutes (al dente). Reserve 1/4 cup pasta water. Drain the pasta and return to pan. Add chicken, peas, sauce and pasta water. (I dumped the sauce into the pan and added the pasta water to the sauce jar and shook it to get the remaining sauce out of the jar). Mix well.

Transfer mixture to 9x13 pan. Top with grated cheese and bake for 25 minutes.

Plainchicken.com

Cheesy Pinwheels

1 envelope Lipton® Recipe Secrets® Savory Herb with Garlic Soup Mix
1 package (8 oz.) cream cheese, softened
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese (about 4 oz.)
1 Tbsp. grated Parmesan cheese
2 Tbsp. milk
2 packages (10 oz.) refrigerated pizza crust

Preheat oven to 425°.

In medium bowl, combine all ingredients except pizza crust; set aside.

Unroll pizza crusts, then evenly top with filling.

Roll, starting at longest side, jelly-roll style.

Cut into 32 rounds*.

On baking sheet sprayed with nonstick cooking spray, arrange rounds cut side down.

Bake 13 minutes or until golden brown.

Plainchicken.com

for some reason I have the following three recipes all in one document  maybe that means they all go together  I cant remember  but they do sound good.

Fusilli With Garden-Fresh Tomato 'Sauce' Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 387, Saturated Fat: 5g, Sodium: 513mg, Dietary Fiber: 7g, Total Fat: 17g, Carbs: 49g, Cholesterol: 17mg, Protein: 10g 
Carb Choices: 3

Ingredients

3 cup(s) tomato(es), ripe, diced and seeded 
1/2 cup(s) pepper(s), green, bell, finely diced 
2 scallion(s) (green onions), white and pale green parts only, thinly sliced 
1 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1/4 cup(s) oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 cup(s) cheese, feta, crumbled 
1/2 cup(s) olives, Kalamata, pitted and coarsely chopped 
2 tablespoon parsley, flat-leaf, chopped 
2 tablespoon basil, fresh, chopped 
2 tablespoon vinegar, balsamic 
1 tablespoon vinegar, red wine 
1 tablespoon lemon, juice, fresh 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
12 ounce(s) pasta, whole-wheat, fusilli

Preparation

Combine tomatoes, bell pepper, scallions, garlic and oil in a large bowl; toss to mix well.

Add feta cheese, olives, parsley, basil, balsamic vinegar, wine vinegar and lemon juice; toss again. Season with salt and pepper.

Put a large pot of lightly salted water on to boil. Shortly before serving, cook pasta according to package directions. Drain and add to the sauce; toss to coat well.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/fusilli-with-gardenfresh-tomato-sauce.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthsexualhealth_20140623

Pasta With Swiss Chard Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 338, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 437mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 8g, Carbs: 52g, Cholesterol: 14mg, Protein: 15g 
Exchanges: Vegetable: 2, Starch: 2.5, Lean Meat: 0.5, Fat: 1 
Carb Choices: 3.5

Ingredients

4 ounce(s) pasta, bow-tie 
6 ounce(s) Swiss chard, fresh 
2 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1 1/2 teaspoon oil, olive 
1/3 cup(s) cheese, ricotta, low-fat 
2 tablespoon milk, fat-free 
2 tablespoon basil, fresh, or 1 teaspoon dried basil 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
1 medium tomato(es), seeded and chopped 
2 tablespoon cheese, Parmesan, shredded

Preparation

Cook pasta according to package directions, except omit any oil or salt. Drain. Return pasta to saucepan; cover and keep warm.

Meanwhile, cut out and discard center ribs from Swiss chard or remove stems from spinach. Coarsely chop greens; set aside.

In a large nonstick skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Add garlic; cook for 15 seconds.

Add greens. Cook over medium-low heat about 3 minutes or until greens are wilted and tender, stirring frequently.

Stir in ricotta cheese, milk, basil, salt, pepper, and nutmeg.

Cook and stir for 3 to 5 minutes more or until heated through.

Add the ricotta mixture and tomato to cooked pasta; toss gently to combine.

Sprinkle individual servings with shredded Parmesan cheese. If desired, garnish with shaved Parmesan cheese.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/pasta-with-swiss-chard.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthhearthealth_20140622

I should have put this recipe right after the Baked Tostones since they are about the same size  I think these would be great to eat while watching television  I love to nosh.

Potato Salad Bites

Nutrition facts: Amount per Serving - Calories: 50 - Protein: 2.0 g - Total Fat: 0.0 g - Saturated Fat: 0.0 g - Sugar: 2.0 g - Total Carbohydrate: 10.0 g - Sodium: 85 mg

This recipe makes 13 serving(s)

Ingredients:

13 small red potatoes (24 oz bag)
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
black pepper, to taste
1/2 cup plain fat-free Greek yogurt
1 Tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon dried dill

Preparation:

Pre-heat oven to 450 degrees.

Wash potatoes well, leave skins on and slice in half lengthwise. For larger potatoes, cut in half so they are similar in size to the others. This will allow them to cook evenly.

Add potatoes to an oven-safe baking dish, mist with oil spray, and season with kosher salt and ground black pepper. Toss well and line potatoes up in a single layer (cut side up). Bake for 25 minutes or until a fork easily pierces the larger potato slices.

Allow potatoes to cool for at least 40 minutesor, store in fridge to keep chilled for when youre ready to serve.

In the meantime, make lemon-dill yogurt topping by mixing Greek yogurt, lemon juice, and dill in a small bowl.

Right before serving, top each potato half (chilled or room temperature) with a dollop of the lemon dill yogurt dressing.

Makes 13 servings, 2 bites per serving.

http://www.joybauer.com/recipes/potato-salad-bites?utm_source=Food+Cures&utm_campaign=3a397de9b5-LI_Food_Cures_Burger_Recipe6_23_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_35b319312a-3a397de9b5-134827485

I know I gave this recipe last week  on Thursday I think  but just in case you missed it  and it is too good to miss  I include it here.

Roasted Sweet Potatoes With Balsamic Drizzle Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian
GERD-Friendly
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 212, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 197mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 5g, Carbs: 42g, Cholesterol: 3mg, Protein: 2g 
Carb Choices: 3

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds potato(es), sweet, (about 3 medium) 
1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1/4 tablespoon salt, or to taste 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
1 cup(s) vinegar, balsamic 
2 tablespoon honey 
1 teaspoon butter

Preparation

Preheat oven to 425 degrees F. Line a rimmed baking sheet with foil.

Peel sweet potatoes and cut into 1/2-inch-thick wedges.

Place on the prepared baking sheet, drizzle with oil and toss well.

Spread the wedges in a single layer and bake until tender when pierced with a knife, 25 to 30 minutes. Remove from the oven; season with salt and pepper.

Meanwhile, combine vinegar and honey in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat and cook until syrupy and reduced to 1/3 cup, 12 to 15 minutes. (Watch the syrup carefully during the last few minutes of reducing to prevent burning.)

Swirl in butter and remove from heat. Drizzle the warm sauce over the roasted sweet potatoes.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/roasted-sweet-potatoes-with-balsamic-drizzle.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthBeauty_20140626

I havent forgotten  dessert.

Orange olive oil pound cake

Orange olive oil pound cake
slightly adapted from Sinfully Easy Delicious Desserts

170g unbleached all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
30g almond meal
1 cup (200g) granulated sugar
finely grated zest of 1 large orange
1/8 teaspoon table salt
½ cup (120ml) flavorful extra virgin olive oil
½ teaspoon pure vanilla extract
3 small eggs, cold
½ cup (120ml) whole milk, room temperature

Preheat the oven to 180°C/350°F.

Lightly butter a 20x10cm (8x4in) loaf pan, line it with baking paper and butter the paper as well.

Sift the flour and baking powder together, stir in the almond meal and set aside.

In the bowl of an electric mixer, mix the sugar and orange zest and rub them together with your fingertips until the sugar is fragrant.

Add the salt, oil, and vanilla and, using the whisk attachment, whisk until well blended.

Add the eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition, then continue to beat until the mixture is thick and pale, 3-5 minutes. Scrape the sides of the bowl occasionally.

On low speed, beat in the dry ingredients in three additions, alternating with the milk (start and end with the dry ingredients).

Transfer the batter to the prepared pan.

Bake for 1 hour or until golden and risen and a cake tester inserted in the center of the cake comes out clean.

Cool in the pan on a rack for about 15 minutes, then carefully unmold onto the rack and cool completely. Remove the cake when the cake is cool.

Serves 6-8

http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2014/06/orange-olive-oil-pound-cake-and-trying.html

and that is it for this week folks.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was wondering where you were Sam- now to read your post!
Hoping that you had just got caught up in other parts of life.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Thought I would check in first and then go back and read. I finally finished a TP! First one in over 7 months! Now to start reading.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm still around. Lots to report. Tomorrow I'm going to Cleveland Pride & it will be my 4th Pride Celebration in as many weeks. I went to 2 small Pride picnics & then was brave enough to attend Columbus Pride. No big deal, right? Only about 400,000 people joined in the festivities. I've never seen so many people in one place in my life. It was great. I saw lots of interesting people & talked to a few of them, too.

Erin & I are no longer a couple but are still friends. I'm not too upset so don't worry.

Please pray for my friend Charlotte. She has health problems, has been unemployed for a long time, has a really bad relationship with her dad, & is raging at the world right now. Rage is better than depression & withdrawal so I'm hoping that that's a good thing.

I had a profound experience not too long ago. I normally avoid people with hell fire & damnation signs, but I had a real conversation with a man who was carrying such a sign. We spoke gently & respectfully & listened to each other & shared our own truths. I think that we had to agree to disagree, but we still talked. This influenced a message I gave at Quaker Meeting on Sunday. It went something like this: "Will you stand up & speak your truth? Will you speak your truth even if it counters the truths of people around you? Will you speak your truth gently & respectfully listen to other people speak their truths? Will you have a conversation even if you don't change each other's mind? Will you stand up & speak your truth? Will you listen to other's truths as well?"


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's too hot to cook and almost too hot to eat...I may go fix a sandwich and call it done. 

Aran, sorry things didn't work out with Erin but it sounds as if you are fine with that. I'm glad you're still friends.

I should be knitting but here I am just sitting. It's been a long week and I am ready to do something else besides work.  Tomorrow he wants to go look at motorcycles (again). I have no opinion as I don't like them but I guess I will go along--good to get out of the house now and then.

Hugs & blessings--hope to be back later.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh, oh! Love the sound of your recipe Creamy Garlic Noodles - Homemade Pasta-Roni. 

This one is a must to try and shall hopefully be this week-end. Roasted Figs with Honey and Rosemary.

I have so much of Basil in my herb pot, that I shall also be making this one.

Creamy Basil Salad Dressing.


Oh goodness shall have to stop as way to many too list that sound so delicious for us to try.



Haven't had the time to keep up to date with all the news for the past couple of weeks, do have exciting news though!!!

Told you all earlier that I bought the iRobot Braava 380, after such good reviews from Sam and others. 

Well, what a fantastically brilliant little machine, I'm thrilled, so thrilled with it's performance and what it's capable of doing. 

Last night, early evening was the 1st time I'd tried the damp mopping. Filled it with Hardwood Cleaner and WOW, brilliant. I'm just so excited and happy with this little monster as I call it, lol!


My daughter also bought one and is raving about hers.



Next will be the vacuum iRobot Roomba 880, just need a couple of weeks (maybe months) to save and save for this one, also hoping that they will put it on sale. Wishful thinking I guess though!



Great week-end to all and "Happy Canada Day" to all July 1st


----------



## mzmaddie (Feb 6, 2011)

Sam, here I was worried about new recipes to try and you are offering a treasure trove of delicious ones to use. Thank you. I'm one who also loves cooking new and different meals and fortunately, DH is appreciative. You are the best!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the new tea party and delicious sounding recipes, Sam.
Good to hear from you again, Aran .sorry your relationship didn't work as you hoped, but you are still friends which is good. I like what you took from your conversation with the man and turned it into a topic for thought at your meeting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Another great selection of recipes, thanks, Sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam I have to go back and read the recipes now, I just skimmed through them, but the potato salad bites looks good.

Erin, happy to see you again, glad that you and Erin are still good friends. 

Today was a very hard day for Gage, it was his last day at his current school. There were tears at home this morning, at school and at home tonight.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like Sandy, Margaret, Aran, and I are only ones here! I have yet to finish the last ten pages of last week's KTP. 
Sam, thank you for a wonderful opening.
Aran, I am sorry about Erin. I certainly will be remembering your friend, Charlotte. So glad you had some good conversations. Sometimes one does have to agree to disagree when it comes to our beliefs.
I don't know whether or not any of you have ever had problems with yarn cakes before. One cake on one of Allyson's sock is perfect. The other one wants to knot up and tangle when pulling the yarn out. it is so frustrating and I don't know what to do to fix it.
I sure hope these socks turn out good and fit Allyson. If not they will fit my granddaughter. I am going to try and post pictures as promised


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Interesting recipes Sam, saved a few to try later. Glenn and I are up to 2 miles a day with our walking in just 5 days. We walk the distance of one more set of electric poles each day. Glenn's breathing was more labored today. Wasn't labored at all yesterday but was the day before. We'll see if it is every other day or not as we progress. He has been doing ok with his COPD since he started his c-pap machine along with oxygen at night.
Went to school today to take inventory on playground equipment that I forgot to do before school was out. Hopefully there is enough in the budget to order what we will need for next year. Now I have to try and get dinner ready so see you all later!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome mxmaddie.
Martina, any news on the sale of the house?
Melody, our little guy looks so sad. My little grandsons just went through the same thing and they formed friendships in no time. They will tell you quickly now that they wouldn't move back. We will just pray for the same for Gage.
Watching for news from Sandi and Alan; keeping Marianne, Shirley & Pat, Valerie, and Caren in my prayers. Know there are others who have lost loved ones...you are in my prayer book. I Love You All To The Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam, Just copied the cimmamon sugar doughnut recipe, getting out the rasberry preserves and butter. Thanks.
Karen


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bulldog, sadly no news on the house unfortunately. 
For your yarn cake problem I wonder if rewinding it from the outside may make it behave itself?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just stopping in to wish everyone well as I pack for vacation.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Take care, safe travels, and enjoy your time away. 

God bless you all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Aran said:


> Hello everyone! I'm still around. Lots to report. Tomorrow I'm going to Cleveland Pride & it will be my 4th Pride Celebration in as many weeks. I went to 2 small Pride picnics & then was brave enough to attend Columbus Pride. No big deal, right? Only about 400,000 people joined in the festivities. I've never seen so many people in one place in my life. It was great. I saw lots of interesting people & talked to a few of them, too.
> 
> Erin & I are no longer a couple but are still friends. I'm not too upset so don't worry.
> 
> ...


Your talk you gave at the Quaker meeting reminds me of a discussion I had with this male friend in Germany. At the end i said it was nice to discuss things even if we didn't agree and he told me it as a waste of time. i guess all he wanted was to convert me and if he couldn't then he'd wasted his time. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna...Must be difficult when you don't like motorcycles to go along, but I agree, it is nice to get out of the house.

Pacer...Have a wonderful and safe vacation.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Haven't had the time to keep up to date with all the news for the past couple of weeks, do have exciting news though!!!
> 
> Told you all earlier that I bought the iRobot Braava 380, after such good reviews from Sam and others.
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you. I love my Roomba too. Mine is quite old and I have many Roomba stories, such as it setting off the house alarm, being called home to have the police here to find the only intruder, the little Roomba going back and forth doing its job. Replaced the battery and it is still running. Have had one for going on 13 years or thereabouts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Looks like Sandy, Margaret, Aran, and I are only ones here! I have yet to finish the last ten pages of last week's KTP.
> Sam, thank you for a wonderful opening.
> Aran, I am sorry about Erin. I certainly will be remembering your friend, Charlotte. So glad you had some good conversations. Sometimes one does have to agree to disagree when it comes to our beliefs.
> I don't know whether or not any of you have ever had problems with yarn cakes before. One cake on one of Allyson's sock is perfect. The other one wants to knot up and tangle when pulling the yarn out. it is so frustrating and I don't know what to do to fix it.
> I sure hope these socks turn out good and fit Allyson. If not they will fit my granddaughter. I am going to try and post pictures as promised


I am wondering if at some point you could switch the yarn from the inside of the cake and put it on a spool, perhaps a paper towel holder spool or in a pitcher to hold it from rolling and knit from the outside of the yarn cake. That would solve the problem of the knotting from pulling inside.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gage looks so sad it makes me sad. He will be ok but there's no telling him that now. 

Sam, some lovely recipes. Now to just have some time at home with energy to get some printed and tried.

Uh oh. I snapped some of the keys off to clean under since i was having problems. Did this successfully before after someone on here said they fixed their problem doing that. Amazing how much dust gets under there along with a red pepper seed. LOL Well I took the shift key off and it is wider and doesn't seem to want to stay on now. :shock:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sam-- good start to the week. I copied and sent the vegan recipe with cashew cheese to a former student who is vegan and she sent her thanks.

Bulldog, if they have done the preliminary work on the crown, the final fitting is a piece of cake-- no pain, no shots, not even a long time in the chair. Just had one done. not my favorite thing.

Aran, sorry about the relationship but you sound OK with it so that is good. 

I had a bit more of the rhubarb ginger jam tonight for supper-- might have to get another batch of rhubarb and make more!! Thanks again to the person who gave me the recipe!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome mzmaddie! I don't recognize your being here before. Yes, Sam is wonderful at providing great and interesting recipes. Hope you will drop by again and often. Sam always has room at the virtual tea party and new voices are always welcome.


mzmaddie said:


> Sam, here I was worried about new recipes to try and you are offering a treasure trove of delicious ones to use. Thank you. I'm one who also loves cooking new and different meals and fortunately, DH is appreciative. You are the best!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have no idea as to what to do about the yarn cakes but just had to say how nice the sock look. It has been since Dec. that I knit any socks. Hope I haven't forgotten how...LOL


Bulldog said:


> Looks like Sandy, Margaret, Aran, and I are only ones here! I have yet to finish the last ten pages of last week's KTP.
> Sam, thank you for a wonderful opening.
> Aran, I am sorry about Erin. I certainly will be remembering your friend, Charlotte. So glad you had some good conversations. Sometimes one does have to agree to disagree when it comes to our beliefs.
> I don't know whether or not any of you have ever had problems with yarn cakes before. One cake on one of Allyson's sock is perfect. The other one wants to knot up and tangle when pulling the yarn out. it is so frustrating and I don't know what to do to fix it.
> I sure hope these socks turn out good and fit Allyson. If not they will fit my granddaughter. I am going to try and post pictures as promised


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

A Rhomba question..I would love a Rhomba, but I have a stairway going down to the next level. Does it know with its sensors not to go down the stairs? I have to leave the stairway open as the dog's potty papers are in the laundry room in the basement. Any ideas on how to get and use a Rhomba under these circumstances? 
The orange chicken sounds like Sunday's dinner. Thanks Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm off to knit for awhile; started another afghan (same slip stitch pattern) in more neutral shades of yarn. It will be for my sister for christmas. Figured I best get started...LOL.

I know I posted this at the tail end of the last tea party so I wanted to start out by posting it and an explanation of what the KAP is for any new folks that might be interested. Please excuse me for boring folks already "in the know".
---------------------
What is the KAP? Since we've acquired quite a few new folks on the Tea Party I though I'd post this information.

Just to give you a bit of history, last winter when Sam's daughter Heidi was expecting we (members of the tea party) all decided we would be the baby's aunts/uncles which lead to us all so excited about the birth. In conversations we also said how nice it would be to meet each other. One thing lead to another and Sam said we could all meet in Defiance, OH which is where he lives. Many of us became very serious about meeting so Sam gave us a date that would coincide with shortly after the birth of the baby. We voted and long story short about 15 of us met in Defiance this past July. To establish some guidelines Sam accepted my offer to coordinate this event and I planned various knitting and non-knitting activities for us to do. I was even able to get a slight discount at one of the hotels. Those that attended really wanted to make this an annual event so I offered to plan it again one more time (then someone else can plan it). I gathered feedback from those that attended and after discussing it with Sam we selected Oct. 3-5, 2014 for the next Knit-A-Palooza (which is what we called the event). Deadline for turning in your reservation will be July 21st 2014.

PM me (Gweniepooh) if you are interested in registering to attend the KAP!

2014 KAP ITINERARY/ACTIVITIES DETAILS 10/3-5/2014
This year there is a $15 registration fee (cash) due at arrival. This will cover the cost of renting a meeting room, etc.

FRIDAY, OCT.3RD
This year at the Knit-a-Palooza we will be having a Sit and Knit on Friday, Oct. 3rd (starting at approx. 2 p.m. and on into the evening). During the Sit & Knit there will be 4 different mini-workshops, FREE OF CHARGE, taught by KTP members. The mini workshops are:
______Classic Color Work Cowl  taught by Pacer/Mary Wright 
_______Folded Paper Box  taught by Pacer/Mary Wright 
_____Cabling with Aran  taught by Aran Reinhart/Aran

_____Knitting in the round on two circs  taught by khinkle/Ohio Kathy/Kathy Hinkle

STASH & BOOK SWAP

DRAWING FOR THE KAP AFGHAN that members contributed squares for and Ohio Joy (God bless her) is assembling.

DINNER: We will as a group be dining at Sweetwater Chophouse (where we
ate last year).

Saturday, Oct. 4
Breakfast will be loosely organized for those that want to sleep in HOWEVER for those that want we will gather at Bob Evans Restaurant

Visit LYS - The Fifth Stitch

Winding Creek Alpaca and Llama Farm Im really excited about this addition to the KAP activities. Tina Stellhorn, owner of Winding Creek met us last year during our visit to The Fifth Stitch. To visit the animals and see a spinning demonstration it is a mere $3 which helps pay for the animals food. To participate in dying 2 skeins of yarn that you get to take with you there is an additional $35 fee. These fees will be payable there...both activities are optional....ALSO there will be yarns the owner spins and dyes for sale.

visit Stoney Ridge Winery

COOKOUT AT SAMS good food and a White Elephant Game

SUNDAY, OCT. 5TH
FINAL GATHERING AND BREAKFAST:

-------------------------
VERY IMPORTANT notice for those attending the KAP in Oct.

I am ordering t-shirts for those attending the KAP in Oct. Each member attending will be receiving 1 shirt FREE. You may order additional shirts if you so choose.

ANYONE attending must go to the following link and choose your color and size BEFORE July 21st .

http://www.customink.com/signup/8jf7ecbt

For those that have already sent in their registration for please remember to do this. For those who have yet to send in their form I will also send you an email reminder to do this.

THANKS AND HUGS!
Gwen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kiwifrau - so happy you like you robot. i wanted to suggest you look at the 780 iRobot sweeber - it is the one i have and i does a great job. it really picks up the dog hair - even when i had carpet it really picked up the dog hair. i almost bought the 880 but for me i didn't think it was worth the difference in money. one of the differences between the two is the type of brushes it uses. mine uses a brush very similar to a regular sweeper brush - and yes - it needs cleaned. but i think my floors are much dirtier than yours - i have a dog and three cats who are in and out all day. a lot of hair. i don't think you have any pets and so i don't think your floors are going to be very dirty. i say this with tongue in cheek - but most ladies that live alone with no pets have the cleanest floor in town whether they sweep them or not. the decision is yours of course - i just wanted you to know how mine works for me. --- sam --- and it is good to see you back - hoping now that the floors are all done and being cleaned without you - hopefully we will see more of you. --- sam


kiwifrau said:


> Oh, oh! Love the sound of your recipe Creamy Garlic Noodles - Homemade Pasta-Roni.
> 
> This one is a must to try and shall hopefully be this week-end. Roasted Figs with Honey and Rosemary.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mzmaddie - i am so glad you stopped by and enjoyed a cuppa with us - we love having new people stop by and join in the conversation - we hope you had a good time and will visit us often - do let us know how the recipes taste --- we are here all week serving fresh hot tea and there is always an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

sam



mzmaddie said:


> Sam, here I was worried about new recipes to try and you are offering a treasure trove of delicious ones to use. Thank you. I'm one who also loves cooking new and different meals and fortunately, DH is appreciative. You are the best!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could make it vomit really badly and hope you got the bad spot out and hopefully it would start pulling easier. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Looks like Sandy, Margaret, Aran, and I are only ones here! I have yet to finish the last ten pages of last week's KTP.
> Sam, thank you for a wonderful opening.
> Aran, I am sorry about Erin. I certainly will be remembering your friend, Charlotte. So glad you had some good conversations. Sometimes one does have to agree to disagree when it comes to our beliefs.
> I don't know whether or not any of you have ever had problems with yarn cakes before. One cake on one of Allyson's sock is perfect. The other one wants to knot up and tangle when pulling the yarn out. it is so frustrating and I don't know what to do to fix it.
> I sure hope these socks turn out good and fit Allyson. If not they will fit my granddaughter. I am going to try and post pictures as promised


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah karena - so good to see you - let us know how they are. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam, Just copied the cimmamon sugar doughnut recipe, getting out the rasberry preserves and butter. Thanks.
> Karen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great time mary - get lots of rest - and enjoy yourself. --- sam



pacer said:


> Just stopping in to wish everyone well as I pack for vacation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flyty1n - the Roomba will sense the drop off and not go over. also included with each Roomba are several "towers" which shoot out a beam that the Roomba will not cross. go here and watch a couple of the videos - i think you will get a good view of how it works. you'll love it. --- sam

http://www.irobot.com



flyty1n said:


> A Rhomba question..I would love a Rhomba, but I have a stairway going down to the next level. Does it know with its sensors not to go down the stairs? I have to leave the stairway open as the dog's potty papers are in the laundry room in the basement. Any ideas on how to get and use a Rhomba under these circumstances?
> The orange chicken sounds like Sunday's dinner. Thanks Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am way behind- I have been out since 5am., it is now 3.15 pm., Sam asked me to post the following:

Sean is the vicar of a Protestant parish on the border of Northern
Ireland and Eire, and Patrick is the priest at the Roman Catholic
Church across the road.
One day they are seen together, erecting a sign which says,
"THE END IS NEAR. TURN YOURSELF AROUND NOW, BEFORE IT IS TOO LATE."

As a car speeds past them, the driver leans out his window and yells,
"Leave people alone, you religious nutters. We don't need your lectures."
From around the next curve they hear screeching tyres and a big splash.

Shaking his head, Father Patrick says "Dat's da terd one dis mornin'."
"Yaa," Sean agrees, then adds, "Do ya tink maybe da sign should just
say "BRIDGE CLOSED"?
Edit: credit where it is due- thanks mjs!

I will have to go back to last week and work out what I have missed- mean time I feel like working on the capelet I am making for Fofoa- So not sure when I will catch up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forgot who wanted this - but here it is. --- sam

Cauliwings

I adapt this to my own diet and you can do the same. I don't use the butter and use chick pea flour. Thought many of you could use as is or adapt, but they are delicious. I can vouch for that and my DH who doesn't like cauliflower eats these. She said her burned on the bottom and less time didn't cook through, so you might lightly steam them first. That's what I do. I haven't made them for a while so I don't remember what I did but I would turn the oven down when I put them in.
Ingredients

1 head Cauliflower
1 cup Milk
¾ cups Flour
2 teaspoons Garlic Powder
1 Tablespoon Butter
1 cup Frank's Red Hot Sauce
½ cups Blue Cheese Dressing

Blue cheese dressing
1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup sour cream
4 green onions, finely chopped
2 tablespoons dried parsley
4 ounces blue cheese, crumbled
garlic salt to taste

Preparation Instructions.

Preheat oven to 450 F.

Trim the heat of cauliflower into appetizer-sized pieces. (I bought the pre-chopped kind.) Set it aside.

In a shallow bowl stir together milk, flour and garlic powder.

Dip each piece of cauliflower into the batter and allow the extra batter to dip off. Place on a greased baking sheet. Spray the tops of the florets with cooking oil. Bake for 18 minutes.

Melt the butter in a saucepan over low heat. Mix together melted butter and Franks hot sauce.

Toss cooked cauliflower pieces with sauce. Serve with a side of blue cheese dressing.

Note: The bottom of my cauliflower pieces burned a little. The burned crust easily pulled off. I tried cooking it for less time and it didnt cook through.

http://www.anediblemosaic.com/?p=11437


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

just after 11:15pm and I am ready to fall asleep, good thing I have the day off tomorrow and can sleep in. :thumbup: 

So here it is #12 of the 3 month size, and #24 of the all in ones. Not sure if I like it or not. Do you think this yarn looks to busy? 

Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> just after 11:15pm and I am ready to fall asleep, good thing I have the day off tomorrow and can sleep in. :thumbup:
> 
> So here it is #12 of the 3 month size, and #24 of the all in ones. Not sure if I like it or not. Do you think this yarn looks to busy?
> 
> Talk to you all tomorrow.


Not my favorite Meoldy, however I am sure that someone will love it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

It is the end of a busy week. I have been doing machine embroidery for tote bags for my daughters for Christmas. I am making what I call grocery shopping size. About 14x18x4 inches, more or less. One of the ones I did this week had 165 minutes of actual embroidery time with 20 plus color changes. Needless to say, it was an all afternoon project. I watched my machine sew and wondered if Gwen got her embroidery machine working again. I did some knitting is a doctor's waiting room and that was about it.
There were some major storms with flooding in the north Texas area. We got over 2 1/2 inches of rain in one day but no flooding. We need the rain so badly that it is easy to welcome it yet also feel bad for those who got flooded.
Prayers for the sick and sad of heart. Take courage.
Have a great week-end one and all. Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mzmaddie said:


> Sam, here I was worried about new recipes to try and you are offering a treasure trove of delicious ones to use. Thank you. I'm one who also loves cooking new and different meals and fortunately, DH is appreciative. You are the best!


Hi mzmaddie- don't htink we've seen you here before. Welcome to the KTP. If you like cooking keep visiting us and you will get more recipes than you will ever be able to prepare!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Looks like Sandy, Margaret, Aran, and I are only ones here! I have yet to finish the last ten pages of last week's KTP.
> Sam, thank you for a wonderful opening.
> Aran, I am sorry about Erin. I certainly will be remembering your friend, Charlotte. So glad you had some good conversations. Sometimes one does have to agree to disagree when it comes to our beliefs.
> I don't know whether or not any of you have ever had problems with yarn cakes before. One cake on one of Allyson's sock is perfect. The other one wants to knot up and tangle when pulling the yarn out. it is so frustrating and I don't know what to do to fix it.
> I sure hope these socks turn out good and fit Allyson. If not they will fit my granddaughter. I am going to try and post pictures as promised


I sometimes have some that do that - so far haven't come up with a way to deal with it. Wondering whether a small mesh bag that needs to stretch to go over it would help it hold shape and maybe then no collapse on itself which I think is what causes some of the problems. But haven't tried it yet- need to keep my open for that type of thing I guess.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it will look great on a smiling baby. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> just after 11:15pm and I am ready to fall asleep, good thing I have the day off tomorrow and can sleep in. :thumbup:
> 
> So here it is #12 of the 3 month size, and #24 of the all in ones. Not sure if I like it or not. Do you think this yarn looks to busy?
> 
> Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sam I have to go back and read the recipes now, I just skimmed through them, but the potato salad bites looks good.
> 
> Erin, happy to see you again, glad that you and Erin are still good friends.
> 
> Today was a very hard day for Gage, it was his last day at his current school. There were tears at home this morning, at school and at home tonight.


It's hard for kids to leave one school for another- but most of them adjust-and learning to adjust to change as a child helps them as adults as change is inevitable.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Madrid, welcome, stop by often.
Sam, followings sound yummy.
Darlene, as has been suggested rest often on trip. Hugs dear sister.
Going to Teachapi, about an hour from here in mountains, to do some volunteer work for Buddhist temple.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> A Rhomba question..I would love a Rhomba, but I have a stairway going down to the next level. Does it know with its sensors not to go down the stairs? I have to leave the stairway open as the dog's potty papers are in the laundry room in the basement. Any ideas on how to get and use a Rhomba under these circumstances?
> The orange chicken sounds like Sunday's dinner. Thanks Sam.


It won't go down the stairs. It will go to the edge and sense that there is nothing there and go back. You have to carry it down if you want to use it on two levels. i see Sam already answered this.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So here it is #12 of the 3 month size, and #24 of the all in ones. Not sure if I like it or not. Do you think this yarn looks to busy?
> 
> Love it!! Looks like Christmas!!
> 
> Sorry Gage was so sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> It is the end of a busy week. I have been doing machine embroidery for tote bags for my daughters for Christmas. I am making what I call grocery shopping size. About 14x18x4 inches, more or less. One of the ones I did this week had 165 minutes of actual embroidery time with 20 plus color changes. Needless to say, it was an all afternoon project. I watched my machine sew and wondered if Gwen got her embroidery machine working again. I did some knitting is a doctor's waiting room and that was about it.
> There were some major storms with flooding in the north Texas area. We got over 2 1/2 inches of rain in one day but no flooding. We need the rain so badly that it is easy to welcome it yet also feel bad for those who got flooded.
> Prayers for the sick and sad of heart. Take courage.
> Have a great week-end one and all. Hugs.


It sounds so beautiful. Would you be willing to post. Maybe you can't post photos. I forget who that is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > So here it is #12 of the 3 month size, and #24 of the all in ones. Not sure if I like it or not. Do you think this yarn looks to busy?
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Madrid, welcome, stop by often.
> Sam, followings sound yummy.
> Darlene, as has been suggested rest often on trip. Hugs dear sister.
> Going to Teachapi, about an hour from here in mountains, to do some volunteer work for Buddhist temple.


Thank you. Hope it is a very special time while you are helping at the Buddhist temple.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Greetings everyone! I had to stop in and have a cup of tea while reading. Great recipes Sam but then you always have the best for us. I tried something out of an old cookbook tonight and was pleasantly surprised. Cake..the great grab and go snack. Can be fancied up or just made plain with no icing to cut the calories. I usually take short cuts now as intense baking takes a lot out of me most days. I have found that cake mixes, while quick, are getting to be quite expensive. I found a recipe to make your own cake mix and then you can flavor it any way you like. I will admit that I was hesitant, but after making up a batch and then mixing up a cake and adding grated apples and cinnamon to it, it turned out fantastic! I have a pail of cake mix in the freezer just waiting for the next time I bake. I love it.
If anyone is interested I will send Sam the recipe and he can post it when he is ready. My next project is going to be snickerdoodles I think. I like cookies that stay soft and are full of flavor. We have had a week of wild weather and more on the way for the next four days. It has been thundering, lightening and raining on and off since about 7 this evening. For some reason this year, we are getting the same weather patterns that are hitting the middle of the US as they start at the southern end of the continent and go right up to the northern end. It was 29 celsius in Churchill, Manitoba today. That is almost unheard of as it is usually cooler still at this time of year. My surprise for the week was when hubby got us a bunch of beautiful bamboo wood from a local millwork company. It is not stalks like most are probably thinking, but planks from 4 inches wide by 8 feet long to half 4x8 sheets and lots of 1 inch thick 8 inch wide and 8 to 10 feet long. Since these 4x8 sheets usually go for $800 a sheet, we were delighted to get what they call mill ends. They are all sanded and cut straight and we got half a half ton load for under a hundred dollars! Talk about a deal! I can see shelving, a new coffee table and finishing some walls in the basement in the future! I love when renovations are done without breaking the bank. I hope he can get more in the future. I would love to make some new baseboards out of the 2 inch wide ones. All I need to do is miter the corners and urethane them and viola, beautiful wood that has a character all it's own. It has been a very busy week here with that and all the other stuff that has gone on. Hopefully I will get to finish reading the KTP this week. Last week it seemed as though every time I tried, something else came up. I hope everyone is doing well, or as well as they can be. Gagesmom, I looked at that top you made, it's beautiful and your knitting is so perfect! I would consider a solid colored pair of tights and perhaps a light cotton long sleeve t shirt under it for color balance. Perhaps a hat or headband in the same solid as well? It will be a beautiful Christmas outfit for a little one and I agree with Sam, it will look great on a smiling baby! =) Aran, I am sorry that things didn't work out the way you thought they would, but I am glad you are handling things well. I thought about the Pride activities going on this week and as I am a supporter of everyone's rights to live the way they want without being disrespected I would have liked to show my support but health reasons wouldn't allow that to happen. There's always next year, right?  For all those that are on holidays and traveling, please be safe and watch for those on the road that have consumed alcohol and should not be driving. We lost a 19 year old girl last week due to excessive speed and alcohol. Terribly sad to see that such a young life was cut short by a bad choice. Just lucky she didn't take anyone with her. Kids are out of school now, and everyone is busy with a flurry of summer activities. I wish all the best for all of those with little ones who are busy enjoying the summer. I saw something on the internet that was invented by a grade 5 student after the news release about the man who left his baby in the car when he went to work. So horribly sad that a baby dies because an adult is preoccupied and "forgets" that the little one is in the car??? Anyway, this grade 5 student has a string of rubber bands that clip from the back seat to the door handle on the driver door on the inside so that the driver will see that and follow it back to where their child or fur baby is and not leave them in there during the intense heat. Every time I see something like this, I am thankful that some of the first phrases my children learned were "Are we there yet?" repeatedly until the door was opened. I have never and will never leave an animal trapped in a vehicle either. Breaks my heart to think that these things are happening more and more. Much love and hugs to all my KP family. I pray for your health, well being and safety every day, whether you request it or not. Everyone have a wonderful long weekend!! ~Tess~


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great to hear from you. I love my Roomba too. Mine is quite old and I have many Roomba stories, such as it setting off the house alarm, being called home to have the police here to find the only intruder, the little Roomba going back and forth doing its job. Replaced the battery and it is still running. Have had one for going on 13 years or thereabouts.


Couldn't sleep (3am) got up for a cup of hot chocolate and reading my emails.
This gave me a laugh, shall have to remember not to turn it on when I leave the house, also tell my daughter, just in case it would set our alarms off.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all. Noted an interesting chicken recipe. Must try it with breast strips.

It is finally the end of another l8ng day at dusty showgrounds with niece and school cattle team. Someone could barely wait to get home and show off 3rd place for her age group in young parader. Then into another car and off to paternal nanna with eldest sister for school hols.

Been a little down, 2 of the libraries I go to are to be closed b4 end of year. Part of reason may have to do with lease conditions. Knitting group currently searching for replacement free premises.

Also enrolled in online diploma course. Must get into routine for the studying required.

AND also doing my usual charity knitting as well as making donkeys to be sold next year during week long ANZAC DAY activities as fund raiser for RSL Sub branch. They will be made in range of greys or browns andd dressed as Simpson's donkey. Hopefully things will settle a bit so I can achieve everything without stressing.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Uh oh. I snapped some of the keys off to clean under since i was having problems. Did this successfully before after someone on here said they fixed their problem doing that. Amazing how much dust gets under there along with a red pepper seed. LOL Well I took the shift key off and it is wider and doesn't seem to want to stay on now. :shock:


At least it wasn't a itty bitty glass delica seed bead which had shattered. Also some keyboards have 2 different size shift keys.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> just after 11:15pm and I am ready to fall asleep, good thing I have the day off tomorrow and can sleep in. :thumbup:
> 
> So here it is #12 of the 3 month size, and #24 of the all in ones. Not sure if I like it or not. Do you think this yarn looks to busy?
> 
> Talk to you all tomorrow.


Very Christmassy color wise, looks like red and green holly leaves.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Sam* Thank you for the reciepes. Think I might try Chicken Ropa Vieja. It looks tasty and cooked in the slower cooker which I use a lot.
*Aran* I don't thimk we have met before. I thought your post was interesting. Best wishes and prayers for Charlotte.
*Gagesmom* He does look sad. Lots of hugs needed :thumbup: I do like your jacket.
*Mzmaddie* Welcome here. Enjoy the food

I have had a lovely morning reading here and drinking coffee. I must go and do some chores.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Railyn*--Your embroidery projects sound lovely. Could we see some pictures, please?

*Melody*, I think that the yarn is too busy to show off what I remember as the attractive ''lines'' of the jackets. However, as several have suggested, as part of an outfit for Christmas-time with co-ordinated tights and hat or headband, it would be lovely.

Welcome to the new posters. So happy to have you join in the conversations. Please come back as often as you can.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Today is *kehinkle*'s birthday!!! Yea, Kathy!!

Happy birthday to you

Happy birthday to you

Happy birthday, dear Kathy

Happy birthday to you!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> i forgot who wanted this - but here it is. --- sam


TY Sam-- you saved me the effort of looking for it! I never seem to have luck with the search on this forum so I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Kathy.
Melody, I agree the latest top is busy but would look great with plain red or green leggings & t shirt for Christmas
Busywrkerbee, you have certainly been keeping busy, congrats to your niece on her prize.
What are you studying in your online course? & where will you find time to fit that in?
The #%#* Mosquitos woke me up, I think I've finally got the last one so will try a little more sleep.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> So here it is #12 of the 3 month size, and #24 of the all in ones. Not sure if I like it or not. Do you think this yarn looks to busy?


Might be a bit busy for such a tiny baby, good for older one that's found his "get up and go" but as someone commented, someone will love it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

machriste said:


> Love it!! Looks like Christmas!!


Ah, hadn't thought about that-- perfect for first Christmas.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

MZmaddie-- keep forgetting your name but welcome-- we always enjoy new people.

Kehinkle-- happy b-day and many more.

If traveling, do be extra careful. not only are there drunks out there, there are fools on cell phones. We lost a very nice man who was bicycling ON THE SHOULDER when a fool in a pick-up went over onto shoulder while talking on cell. Claims he was NOT texting. What a waste.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kehinkle Happy Birthday.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> Hello everyone! I'm still around. Lots to report. Tomorrow I'm going to Cleveland Pride & it will be my 4th Pride Celebration in as many weeks. I went to 2 small Pride picnics & then was brave enough to attend Columbus Pride. No big deal, right? Only about 400,000 people joined in the festivities. I've never seen so many people in one place in my life. It was great. I saw lots of interesting people & talked to a few of them, too.
> 
> Erin & I are no longer a couple but are still friends. I'm not too upset so don't worry.
> 
> ...


Always a joy to hear from you, Aran. You lead such an interesting and joyful life. I'm glad you and Erin can remain friends. Sometimes that's the way things line up in our life. Praying your friend will soon have joy in her life.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Great recipes,Sam. We realize you have a life other than acting as our host. I was just worried about you. I should have remembered Fri. nights are usually baseball nights during summer.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh, oh! Love the sound of your recipe Creamy Garlic Noodles - Homemade Pasta-Roni.
> 
> This one is a must to try and shall hopefully be this week-end. Roasted Figs with Honey and Rosemary.
> 
> ...


Glad you had time to stop by. Happy Canada to all our neighbors to the north. Thanks for the reminder.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mzmaddie said:


> Sam, here I was worried about new recipes to try and you are offering a treasure trove of delicious ones to use. Thank you. I'm one who also loves cooking new and different meals and fortunately, DH is appreciative. You are the best!


Welcome to the Tea Party. We are always glad to hear new voices. There's always room at Sam's table and your beverage of choice is always available.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ms. Tess glad you popped in, glad to hear you are doing ok.


MzMaddie- so nice that you found the tea party and I hope you will join us every week.

I was really unsure of the yarn I used for #24, I thought it was really busy, but I kept on going. I had never thought of a hat or head band to go with it. This is why I love you guys. Such great ideas.

Happy Birthday Kehinkle, may you have a great day!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy birthday Kehinkle.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Going to lunch with mom and some friends today so dont have much time. Saw this on fb this morning, Marianne posted it and I loved it so much wanted to share it here. This lady is talented and so positive. I watched a couple of her other videos on youtube. Anyone down Texas way seen her before? Will try to catch up later!

Prayers n hugs


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Looks like Sandy, Margaret, Aran, and I are only ones here! I have yet to finish the last ten pages of last week's KTP.
> Sam, thank you for a wonderful opening.
> Aran, I am sorry about Erin. I certainly will be remembering your friend, Charlotte. So glad you had some good conversations. Sometimes one does have to agree to disagree when it comes to our beliefs.
> I don't know whether or not any of you have ever had problems with yarn cakes before. One cake on one of Allyson's sock is perfect. The other one wants to knot up and tangle when pulling the yarn out. it is so frustrating and I don't know what to do to fix it.
> I sure hope these socks turn out good and fit Allyson. If not they will fit my granddaughter. I am going to try and post pictures as promised


I know it's a pain but have you considered rewinding the yarn? I know with sewing thread if you use it the wrong way when hand sewing, it will tend to tangle and knot. Just a thought...
Junek


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> flyty1n - the Roomba will sense the drop off and not go over. also included with each Roomba are several "towers" which shoot out a beam that the Roomba will not cross. go here and watch a couple of the videos - i think you will get a good view of how it works. you'll love it. --- sam
> 
> http://www.irobot.com


Thanks Sam. I just purchased the 880 as I have the worst shedding dog ever and one cat. Dog hair is a constant hassle so it will be good to see how well the Rhomba does. I expect I'll have to empty the vacuum many times and I'll hope it doesn't clog.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Going to lunch with mom and some friends today so dont have much time. Saw this on fb this morning, Marianne posted it and I loved it so much wanted to share it here. This lady is talented and so positive. I watched a couple of her other videos on youtube. Anyone down Texas way seen her before? Will try to catch up later!
> 
> Prayers n hugs
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am way behind- I have been out since 5am., it is now 3.15 pm., Sam asked me to post the following:
> 
> Sean is the vicar of a Protestant parish on the border of Northern
> Ireland and Eire, and Patrick is the priest at the Roman Catholic
> ...


Julie, thanks for the morning chuckle! Love it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> just after 11:15pm and I am ready to fall asleep, good thing I have the day off tomorrow and can sleep in. :thumbup:
> 
> So here it is #12 of the 3 month size, and #24 of the all in ones. Not sure if I like it or not. Do you think this yarn looks to busy?
> 
> Talk to you all tomorrow.


It looks like Christmas! I think it's just very colorful.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is the end of a busy week. I have been doing machine embroidery for tote bags for my daughters for Christmas. I am making what I call grocery shopping size. About 14x18x4 inches, more or less. One of the ones I did this week had 165 minutes of actual embroidery time with 20 plus color changes. Needless to say, it was an all afternoon project. I watched my machine sew and wondered if Gwen got her embroidery machine working again. I did some knitting is a doctor's waiting room and that was about it.
> There were some major storms with flooding in the north Texas area. We got over 2 1/2 inches of rain in one day but no flooding. We need the rain so badly that it is easy to welcome it yet also feel bad for those who got flooded.
> Prayers for the sick and sad of heart. Take courage.
> Have a great week-end one and all. Hugs.


I saw the flooding but didn't know if it was near you or not.
You writing about making the tote bags reminds me that I want to make a small one to loop ever the arm if my power chair so can carry my small knitting with me. All the ones you buy are so big, they drag against the wheel and get dirty. But my machine doesn't embroider, just plain sewing. It's been so long since I sewed, I'll have to look at the instructions just to thread it!
Would love to see pictures of your bags. They sound lovely!
Junek


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Kathy. You share the day with my DH.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

So good to hear from you. Sounds like a great deal on the wood. You'll have to send us pictures of the finished items.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy birthday, Kathy. I really miss hearing from you. Hope you and Lila are doing well.
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone. Just caught up again. Thank you Sam for opening another Tea Party. I'm glad you were out enjoying yourself - I was beginning to worry about you. Thanks for all the recipes as usual. I forgot to mention that last week I made the sweet potato hash from last weeks recipes. It turned out really tasty - I thought the seasonings were a bit too much when I read it, but you do in fact need them all. Added a couple of eggs on top and it made a good supper. 
I have just finished reading an interesting book called The Last Runaway by Tracy Chevalier about the Underground Railroad helping runaway slaves from the south get to the north and Canada. It is set in Ohio and might appeal to you Ohioans out there. Another bit of American history that I knew nothing about. 
Happy Birthday Kehinkle. I hope you have a great day and many happy and safe days of driving.
Welcome to all the recent newcomers. It's always nice to see new faces at Sam's table.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFLMAO.....glad you posted this


Lurker 2 said:


> I am way behind- I have been out since 5am., it is now 3.15 pm., Sam asked me to post the following:
> 
> Sean is the vicar of a Protestant parish on the border of Northern
> Ireland and Eire, and Patrick is the priest at the Roman Catholic
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto
Edit: Like the idea of wearing the red tights and white shirt with it also....very Christmasy. As always the knitting is outstanding.



Railyn said:


> Not my favorite Meoldy, however I am sure that someone will love it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Railyn* I did get it fixed and then it jammed again. I took it back to the shop Wednesday. I asked it was going to be another 3 week wait and the gentleman said probably not but he wouldn't know until he got inside it. I'm trying to be patient and not be overly concerned. I have plenty of time still before the things I must get done are needed. It's the "I want to make...." items that just might not get made....LOL. The tote bags you are making sound wonderful; wow 165 minutes is a lot of embroidery time and 20 color changes....do you have a favorite brand thread you use? I found a place in NC that I occasional order supplies from that is good. It's website is www.longreekmills.com. You might want to check it out. I hope you'll post a picture of the grocery tote when you finish it; I'd love to see it.


Railyn said:


> It is the end of a busy week. I have been doing machine embroidery for tote bags for my daughters for Christmas. I am making what I call grocery shopping size. About 14x18x4 inches, more or less. One of the ones I did this week had 165 minutes of actual embroidery time with 20 plus color changes. Needless to say, it was an all afternoon project. I watched my machine sew and wondered if Gwen got her embroidery machine working again. I did some knitting is a doctor's waiting room and that was about it.
> There were some major storms with flooding in the north Texas area. We got over 2 1/2 inches of rain in one day but no flooding. We need the rain so badly that it is easy to welcome it yet also feel bad for those who got flooded.
> Prayers for the sick and sad of heart. Take courage.
> Have a great week-end one and all. Hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Tess *PLEASE post the cake recipe...you don't even have to send it to Sam first.

What a great purchase your DH got with the Bamboo lumber! I am envious! My DH is a carpenter and he would love that wood too. He was able to get some white oak milled after we had a tree cut down. It is beautiful too.

The incident with the man who left the baby in the car happened here in Georgia and yes it is horrible. They have charged him with murder and some folks are in an outrage about that however they have found on his computer (and he has admitted) where he had researched how long it would take for a child to die in a car like that. Just horrible. Who knows what all will be revealed. The idea the young boy has come up with is really good (using the rubber bands)

By the way....good to see you posting again and hope your health is good. 


Ms. Tess said:


> Greetings everyone! I had to stop in and have a cup of tea while reading. Great recipes Sam but then you always have the best for us. I tried something out of an old cookbook tonight and was pleasantly surprised. Cake..the great grab and go snack. Can be fancied up or just made plain with no icing to cut the calories. I usually take short cuts now as intense baking takes a lot out of me most days. I have found that cake mixes, while quick, are getting to be quite expensive. I found a recipe to make your own cake mix and then you can flavor it any way you like. I will admit that I was hesitant, but after making up a batch and then mixing up a cake and adding grated apples and cinnamon to it, it turned out fantastic! I have a pail of cake mix in the freezer just waiting for the next time I bake. I love it.
> If anyone is interested I will send Sam the recipe and he can post it when he is ready. My next project is going to be snickerdoodles I think. I like cookies that stay soft and are full of flavor. We have had a week of wild weather and more on the way for the next four days. It has been thundering, lightening and raining on and off since about 7 this evening. For some reason this year, we are getting the same weather patterns that are hitting the middle of the US as they start at the southern end of the continent and go right up to the northern end. It was 29 celsius in Churchill, Manitoba today. That is almost unheard of as it is usually cooler still at this time of year. My surprise for the week was when hubby got us a bunch of beautiful bamboo wood from a local millwork company. It is not stalks like most are probably thinking, but planks from 4 inches wide by 8 feet long to half 4x8 sheets and lots of 1 inch thick 8 inch wide and 8 to 10 feet long. Since these 4x8 sheets usually go for $800 a sheet, we were delighted to get what they call mill ends. They are all sanded and cut straight and we got half a half ton load for under a hundred dollars! Talk about a deal! I can see shelving, a new coffee table and finishing some walls in the basement in the future! I love when renovations are done without breaking the bank. I hope he can get more in the future. I would love to make some new baseboards out of the 2 inch wide ones. All I need to do is miter the corners and urethane them and viola, beautiful wood that has a character all it's own. It has been a very busy week here with that and all the other stuff that has gone on. Hopefully I will get to finish reading the KTP this week. Last week it seemed as though every time I tried, something else came up. I hope everyone is doing well, or as well as they can be. Gagesmom, I looked at that top you made, it's beautiful and your knitting is so perfect! I would consider a solid colored pair of tights and perhaps a light cotton long sleeve t shirt under it for color balance. Perhaps a hat or headband in the same solid as well? It will be a beautiful Christmas outfit for a little one and I agree with Sam, it will look great on a smiling baby! =) Aran, I am sorry that things didn't work out the way you thought they would, but I am glad you are handling things well. I thought about the Pride activities going on this week and as I am a supporter of everyone's rights to live the way they want without being disrespected I would have liked to show my support but health reasons wouldn't allow that to happen. There's always next year, right?  For all those that are on holidays and traveling, please be safe and watch for those on the road that have consumed alcohol and should not be driving. We lost a 19 year old girl last week due to excessive speed and alcohol. Terribly sad to see that such a young life was cut short by a bad choice. Just lucky she didn't take anyone with her. Kids are out of school now, and everyone is busy with a flurry of summer activities. I wish all the best for all of those with little ones who are busy enjoying the summer. I saw something on the internet that was invented by a grade 5 student after the news release about the man who left his baby in the car when he went to work. So horribly sad that a baby dies because an adult is preoccupied and "forgets" that the little one is in the car??? Anyway, this grade 5 student has a string of rubber bands that clip from the back seat to the door handle on the driver door on the inside so that the driver will see that and follow it back to where their child or fur baby is and not leave them in there during the intense heat. Every time I see something like this, I am thankful that some of the first phrases my children learned were "Are we there yet?" repeatedly until the door was opened. I have never and will never leave an animal trapped in a vehicle either. Breaks my heart to think that these things are happening more and more. Much love and hugs to all my KP family. I pray for your health, well being and safety every day, whether you request it or not. Everyone have a wonderful long weekend!! ~Tess~


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!!!


jheiens said:


> Today is *kehinkle*'s birthday!!! Yea, Kathy!!
> 
> Happy birthday to you
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> A Rhomba question..I would love a Rhomba, but I have a stairway going down to the next level. Does it know with its sensors not to go down the stairs? I have to leave the stairway open as the dog's potty papers are in the laundry room in the basement. Any ideas on how to get and use a Rhomba under these circumstances?
> The orange chicken sounds like Sunday's dinner. Thanks Sam.


I believe the iRobot Roomba has sensors and stops it from falling down the stairs. The iRobot Braava does not. All I do is place a broom handle across any area that I don't want it to venture into.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I saw the flooding but didn't know if it was near you or not.
> You writing about making the tote bags reminds me that I want to make a small one to loop ever the arm if my power chair so can carry my small knitting with me. All the ones you buy are so big, they drag against the wheel and get dirty. But my machine doesn't embroider, just plain sewing. It's been so long since I sewed, I'll have to look at the instructions just to thread it!
> Would love to see pictures of your bags. They sound lovely!
> Junek


You can do free motion embroidery on any sewing machine, there is a lot of instruction available and it isn't difficult.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lots of good recipes, Sam. Thank you for all the research.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you all for suggestions on the yarn. It is pulling out fine now, so maybe I have twinked it enough. I am just holding my breath these socks are going to fit her. They look so small but do stretch. By all her measurements and my gauge 76 was the cast on. We'll see. Carley can wear them if Allyson can't and will have to make another pair for her. This is a mock cable pattern and I guess (?) on some patterns it tightens up the sock some. After I had this much done, Eric posted on enlarging the calf and decreasing back at the sock.
It is Saturday morning here. I got up at seven and got Jim up to get ready for Church. It will be a while before I can live that one down. 
Gwen, I am so sorry about your machine. I have all the capabilities to embroider with my Baby Lock but have never gone back to the shop to take classes.
I would love to be at Ktp and leatn how to do the socks on two circs. Not the only reason I would like to be there though. Gwen has so much planed. She works so hard to make them a happy event. Just getting to meet you all would be wonderful.
Marilyn, it is so good to see you posting and to feel that you are feeling better as well as DH. Do post pics of your bags. I made some Bible bags...haven't posted. Yours sound really pretty
Melody, Your little top will be fine when solid accessories are added....perfect for Christmas.
Daralene, home you are taking good care of yourself.
June, I love you, sweet lady. Always look forward to post.
Think since I have gotten up and am ready, Jim and I may go to Home Depot to look for back doors and bathroom cabinets. Still working on damage from tornado.
Quoted $7000 to replace AC unit. It may have to wait till next summer. We will make it through this summer.
Have a wonderful weekend. Be checking in and out. You know I can't stay away...I Love You All...Betty


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Aran, sorry that it didn't work out for you and Erin but glad to hear you're still friends.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a wet and thundery Surrey, par for the course for Wimbledon!

Have not yet got any photos on my new computer but will post some from my tablet.

Happy birthday Kehinkle.

Welcome mzMaddie.

Melody I think the little top is gorgeous.

Hope everyon is having a good week end.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just stopping in to wish everyone well as I pack for vacation.


Have a great time


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's some photos of 
the garden this morning.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Julie, thanks for the morning chuckle! Love it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am wondering if at some point you could switch the yarn from the inside of the cake and put it on a spool, perhaps a paper towel holder spool or in a pitcher to hold it from rolling and knit from the outside of the yarn cake. That would solve the problem of the knotting from pulling inside.


While knitting, I put my second ball of yarn aside and left the room for a minute. I thought the puppy was rather quiet but didn't think much of it until I went to look for her. This is what I found


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> While knitting, I put my second ball of yarn aside and left the room for a minute. I thought the puppy was rather quiet but didn't think much of it until I went to look for her. This is what I found


I know I shouldn't laugh, but that is so funny :lol: :lol: :lol:

ps would you like me to come and help you rewind it. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> While knitting, I put my second ball of yarn aside and left the room for a minute. I thought the puppy was rather quiet but didn't think much of it until I went to look for her. This is what I found


oh.oh! What my daddy called a fankle- the sort of tangle your fishing line can get into!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of
> the garden this morning.....


I particularly love the lobelias around your olive tree!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am way behind- I have been out since 5am., it is now 3.15 pm., Sam asked me to post the following:
> 
> Sean is the vicar of a Protestant parish on the border of Northern
> Ireland and Eire, and Patrick is the priest at the Roman Catholic
> ...


Good one :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I particularly love the lobelias around your olive tree!


Thank you, they are doing particularly well this year.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a wet and thundery Surrey, par for the course for Wimbledon!
> Have not yet got any photos on my new computer but will post some from my tablet.
> Happy birthday Kehinkle.
> Welcome mzMaddie.
> ...


Good afternoon Purple. As you say wet and thundery. I am multi tasking this afternoon - knitting. keeping an eye on the computer and watching Wimbledon! Hard I know but someone has to do it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> just after 11:15pm and I am ready to fall asleep, good thing I have the day off tomorrow and can sleep in. :thumbup:
> 
> So here it is #12 of the 3 month size, and #24 of the all in ones. Not sure if I like it or not. Do you think this yarn looks to busy?
> 
> Talk to you all tomorrow.


Looks Christmasy, I think. I've got this pattern too and am just starting it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good afternoon Purple. As you say wet and thundery. I am multi tasking this afternoon - knitting. keeping an eye on the computer and watching Wimbledon! Hard I know but someone has to do it!


Well you will be pleased to know that I am doing exactly the samexx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to make a cake. Catch you all later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Going to lunch with mom and some friends today so dont have much time. Saw this on fb this morning, Marianne posted it and I loved it so much wanted to share it here. This lady is talented and so positive. I watched a couple of her other videos on youtube. Anyone down Texas way seen her before? Will try to catch up later!
> 
> Prayers n hugs
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Greetings everyone! I had to stop in and have a cup of tea while reading. Great recipes Sam but then you always have the best for us. I tried something out of an old cookbook tonight and was pleasantly surprised. Cake..the great grab and go snack. Can be fancied up or just made plain with no icing to cut the calories.
> 
> We're always interested in new recipes, so, yes, please post it. You're husband was in the right place at the right time. Lucky you to have all that lovely bamboo. Enjoy.
> 
> You're right about leaving children and pets in vehicles in the summer heat. I don't take my pet with me now . I'd rather leave her at home in comfort.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today is *kehinkle*'s birthday!!! Yea, Kathy!!
> 
> Happy birthday to you
> 
> ...


From me too. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> kiwifrau - so happy you like you robot. i wanted to suggest you look at the 780 iRobot sweeber - it is the one i have and i does a great job. it really picks up the dog hair - even when i had carpet it really picked up the dog hair. i almost bought the 880 but for me i didn't think it was worth the difference in money. one of the differences between the two is the type of brushes it uses. mine uses a brush very similar to a regular sweeper brush - and yes - it needs cleaned. but i think my floors are much dirtier than yours - i have a dog and three cats who are in and out all day. a lot of hair. i don't think you have any pets and so i don't think your floors are going to be very dirty. i say this with tongue in cheek - but most ladies that live alone with no pets have the cleanest floor in town whether they sweep them or not. the decision is yours of course - i just wanted you to know how mine works for me. --- sam --- and it is good to see you back - hoping now that the floors are all done and being cleaned without you - hopefully we will see more of you. --- sam


Ha! Well must say that after waiting so long for my hardwood flooring to be installed, it does look fabulous and worth the wait.

At the moment have 8 little pieces of paper on the floor to mark the area of where my seating furniture will go. I say seating as haven't decided 100% as to what would suit me best. Long narrow area, so am thinking of 2 Condo size Loveseats with a small table in-between. Will start my window shopping next week, yeah!

Am thinking of the 880 Roomba, as no carpet on the main level, just a rug at the front entrance.
Sadly had to have "Strolch" put down last year and not thinking of having another pet till I have visited family & friends overseas. Terrible being without a pet have to be honest, they are such great companions, will see in a year or 2 as after that wont be any long trips, just hopefully south to Florida or Arizona for a few of the winter months.

Laughed about no hair on the floor, you are so wrong there....... All my white hairs, oh goodness and I chose a darker color cappuccino for the flooring. Oh well, my little monster gets a workout every other day, lol!

Off to buy some white stones for my garden around the tree, will continue ready later today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just checked & my library has that book so I have marked it to order later.
Thanks,


angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Just caught up again. Thank you Sam for opening another Tea Party. I'm glad you were out enjoying yourself - I was beginning to worry about you. Thanks for all the recipes as usual. I forgot to mention that last week I made the sweet potato hash from last weeks recipes. It turned out really tasty - I thought the seasonings were a bit too much when I read it, but you do in fact need them all. Added a couple of eggs on top and it made a good supper.
> I have just finished reading an interesting book called The Last Runaway by Tracy Chevalier about the Underground Railroad helping runaway slaves from the south get to the north and Canada. It is set in Ohio and might appeal to you Ohioans out there. Another bit of American history that I knew nothing about.
> Happy Birthday Kehinkle. I hope you have a great day and many happy and safe days of driving.
> Welcome to all the recent newcomers. It's always nice to see new faces at Sam's table.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I know I shouldn't laugh, but that is so funny :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ps would you like me to come and help you rewind it. xx


Yes please. As you can see, I started but got bogged down and now have to try to untangle


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just checked & my library has that book so I have marked it to order later.
> Thanks,


Enjoy. x


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You sure have to wonder what kind of sick mind would do that to a child. If he didn't want the child he could have abandoned it at a church or hospital. It is so insane he will probably use that as a defense.


Gweniepooh said:


> *Tess *PLEASE post the cake recipe...you don't even have to send it to Sam first.
> 
> What a great purchase your DH got with the Bamboo lumber! I am envious! My DH is a carpenter and he would love that wood too. He was able to get some white oak milled after we had a tree cut down. It is beautiful too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Julie, you started my day with a laugh.
Josephine, I never tire of your wonderful pictures. Your yard is just a little bit of Heaven on earth.
Poor Liz, I am right there with you and I am not good at untangling things. I used to talk my Sister into doing it for me!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of
> the garden this morning.....


Do you have to keep the olive in a pot & bring it inside in winter? I have Siberian Olive trees , they get wonderful smelling flowers on them but no olives that I have seen.

Julie, I forgot to comment, love the joke :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of
> the garden this morning.....


I'm going to try posting some of my photos. Hope it works this time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Yay, it worked.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Yay, it worked.


Lovely pictures Budasha. I specially like the clematis.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely pictures Budasha. I specially like the clematis.


Thank you. I'll miss all these if and when I move.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Happy birthday Khinkle, and also to purl2diva's DH! Hope you both have/had a fun day.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KATHY. Keep forgetting to mention this but not because I don't love you. It's either Craft or Sometimer's Disease.
Oh, Liz, your flowers are sooooooo pretty. 
Happy Birthday to Purl2Diva's DH!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna...Must be difficult when you don't like motorcycles to go along, but I agree, it is nice to get out of the house.
> 
> Pacer...Have a wonderful and safe vacation.


It's more that I have no opinion on what he should or shouldn't get, but I try to be supportive.

Pacer, ditto--you have earned a vacation!

Up to page 4...back later, I hope!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ready to load the truck and head home. I did manage to do some reading and finish last weeks tp. I will post and update you guys tonight or tomorrow. Luv-AZ


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yay, it worked.


What lovely plants and my colour flowers. Well done on posting them. On my way to wind wool :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have to keep the olive in a pot & bring it inside in winter? I have Siberian Olive trees , they get wonderful smelling flowers on them but no olives that I have seen.
> 
> Julie, I forgot to comment, love the joke :lol:


It can sr
tand a certain amount of cold, but it is better for dpending the winter in the conservatory. This year there are some tiny olives, but I doubt they will be edible.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kathy!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just checked & my library has that book so I have marked it to order later.
> Thanks,


Sounds like a good book for our book club!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Ready to load the truck and head home. I did manage to do some reading and finish last weeks tp. I will post and update you guys tonight or tomorrow. Luv-AZ


Hope the outcome is a good one! Jack had a PET scan yesterday. We hear from the oncologist on Tuesday. I'm not having a good feeling about his condition.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Julie, you started my day with a laugh.
> Josephine, I never tire of your wonderful pictures. Your yard is just a little bit of Heaven on earth.
> Poor Liz, I am right there with you and I am not good at untangling things. I used to talk my Sister into doing it for me!


I am glad for that, Betty, we need all the laughs we can get!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have to keep the olive in a pot & bring it inside in winter? I have Siberian Olive trees , they get wonderful smelling flowers on them but no olives that I have seen.
> 
> Julie, I forgot to comment, love the joke :lol:


That is good, Bonnie! It came via mjs, who pops up from time to time on the Tea Party.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yay, it worked.


And lovely they all are!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Kathy!


ditto!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous....and that is one large strawberry!


PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of
> the garden this morning.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh no! Looks exactly like a skein my Sydney got hold of....LOL....I refuse to trash it; will eventually get it untangled.


budasha said:


> While knitting, I put my second ball of yarn aside and left the room for a minute. I thought the puppy was rather quiet but didn't think much of it until I went to look for her. This is what I found


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your flowers are beautiful. 


budasha said:


> I'm going to try posting some of my photos. Hope it works this time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will continue to keep him in prayer.


machriste said:


> Hope the outcome is a good one! Jack had a PET scan yesterday. We hear from the oncologist on Tuesday. I'm not having a good feeling about his condition.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Took a couple of picture out the bathroom window....our garden is small and needs weeding terribly....grass is way past due for cutting....but the sunflowers make me smile. Garden is about twice as long as it is wide.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kathy!!

I hope you have a great day and a wonderfully productive year. Here is my card for you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Took a couple of picture out the bathroom window....our garden is small and needs weeding terribly....grass is way past due for cutting....but the sunflowers make me smile. Garden is about twice as long as it is wide.


I love sunflowers, remind me of France. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kathy. Hope it's a good one!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The entry into the plantation(after coming through locked gate. Turning into the lane from the main road is a leap of faith, because it looks like a drop off especially at night.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kathy! Think I will take a nap this afternoon. Got rained on during our walk today but we got in 2.22 miles. Great pictures see you all later!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

mzmaddie said:


> Sam, here I was worried about new recipes to try and you are offering a treasure trove of delicious ones to use. Thank you. I'm one who also loves cooking new and different meals and fortunately, DH is appreciative. You are the best!


Welcome to the Tea Party! I don't think I've seen your name before. Sam always starts us off with a gajillion great-sounding recipes.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Kathy!!
> 
> I hope you have a great day and a wonderfully productive year. Here is my card for you.


Beautiful wall hanging!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Took a couple of picture out the bathroom window....our garden is small and needs weeding terribly....grass is way past due for cutting....but the sunflowers make me smile.  Garden is about twice as long as it is wide.


Lovely garden. Mine is withering for want of rain. Wish some of the Midwest storms could make it to Maryland.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm going to try posting some of my photos. Hope it works this time.


Your flowers are so lovely!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Purple, your garden is always a delight to see. All views, all seasons all weather events, it never fails to make me feel better.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

budasha said:


> While knitting, I put my second ball of yarn aside and left the room for a minute. I thought the puppy was rather quiet but didn't think much of it until I went to look for her. This is what I found


Been there, seen that. Definitely a time to take a DEEP breath.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday, Kathy. You share the day with my DH.


And my sister-in-law! Happy day to you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous....and that is one large strawberry!


They are not quite ripe, need another day so I will be standing guard tomorrow to keep the birds away. Had two get in the cage yesterday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The entry into the plantation(after coming through locked gate. Turning into the lane from the main road is a leap of faith, because it looks like a drop off especially at night.


Hi Rookie, that looks lovely xx


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 5:45pm and Gage had one of his friends from school over today. Greg, Gage, Tobias and I all went to the splash pad a block or so away from our apartment. I took a few pics but I cant find my camera right now. Will have to post them later on.

Going back to catch up, we are supposed to go to our friends house for a bonfire to celebrate school getting out for summer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rookie, that looks lovely xx


I think it's the most beautiful place I have ever seen...so so far from my reality that I have to return to tomorrow. A once in a lifetime experience. We got a little rain on us last night, but didn't dampen the partying any. Groom's dad sang Pearly Shells for the group. He lived in Hawaii for quite awhile and that was his lullaby song for all his kids; quite emotional.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Love all the garden photos and I am kinda missing my veggie garden I had and flower beds.  

Rookie I am so happy you got to experience this once in a lifetime trip. Whenever I am asked if I could live anywhere in the world I always reply Hawaii.

Off for now to go and find something for supper and get some stuff together for tonight.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it's the most beautiful place I have ever seen...so so far from my reality that I have to return to tomorrow. A once in a lifetime experience. We got a little rain on us last night, but didn't dampen the partying any. Groom's dad sang Pearly Shells for the group. He lived in Hawaii for quite awhile and that was his lullaby song for all his kids; quite emotional.


Sounds wonderful.. Have a safe and trouble free journey home. xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it's the most beautiful place I have ever seen...so so far from my reality that I have to return to tomorrow. A once in a lifetime experience. We got a little rain on us last night, but didn't dampen the partying any. Groom's dad sang Pearly Shells for the group. He lived in Hawaii for quite awhile and that was his lullaby song for all his kids; quite emotional.


Makes all the travel problems worthwhile.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

martina said:


> You can do free motion embroidery on any sewing machine, there is a lot of instruction available and it isn't difficult.


I did free motion embroidery on my regular Husquvarna for l0 years - go t new one but my first one was a work horse. I never had an embroidery machine. I have mine sitting her unused but I don't want to let it go as I am thinking of starting up a wall hanging or two. You just buy the embroidery foot, lower the feed dogs and if your machine is fairly new it will have a free motion button.

The old one didn't but worked really well. Shirley


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm going to try posting some of my photos. Hope it works this time.


All of my favorite flowers, particularly the iris! Thanks for sharing your garden. Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> You can do free motion embroidery on any sewing machine, there is a lot of instruction available and it isn't difficult.


I don't sew much anymore. Too hard on my shoulders and back. Getting older sure ain't easy!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of
> the garden this morning.....


I always love seeing your garden. I know Mr. P must work hard to keep it looking so gorgeous!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Took a couple of picture out the bathroom window....our garden is small and needs weeding terribly....grass is way past due for cutting....but the sunflowers make me smile. Garden is about twice as long as it is wide.


As long as the veggies are producing, who cares about the weeds!? LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful area....I know you must be having a wonderful time.


RookieRetiree said:


> The entry into the plantation(after coming through locked gate. Turning into the lane from the main road is a leap of faith, because it looks like a drop off especially at night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really! Just had a fresh tomato sandwich from the garden for dinner.....so much better than those from the store...much nicer flavor.


jknappva said:


> As long as the veggies are producing, who cares about the weeds!? LOL!!
> Junek


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes. Happy birthday to td1e DH and SIL who share the day. Shirley, love the wall hanging. When I lived in AZ, I felt like I had finally gone home. Was so nice to spend a weekend out there. 

Have been reading but not commenting much as I seem to be behind all of the time. Wishes and prayers go up when needed.

Spent the day alone except for lunch with DD1 and her youngest. My DD2 and her family had a hs graduation to go to today. Had to have brakes put on the van along with a new A/C compressor. Will try to work a couple days next s week then be home on the 3rd for the long weekend. My DS and family will be here from MA.

Nice photos posted of gardens, flowers and beautiful garments. Finished an all in one except for sewing ends in and am working on a crocheted feather and fan lapaghan.

Welcome to all the new voices. Enjoy your time here. Dawn, cute video that you posted. 

Am now off to get the Afghan done tonight, hopefully.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hope the outcome is a good one! Jack had a PET scan yesterday. We hear from the oncologist on Tuesday. I'm not having a good feeling about his condition.


I hope you get good results.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Budasha, great flowqers, I love the clematis.

AZ, hope all went well at the Mayo. Safe travels home.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get good results.


Thanks, Bonnie.

AZ, it was you Al I meant the wish for good results for. You've both been in my thoughts. Naturally, I'm hoping for good results for Jack too.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Today is *kehinkle*'s birthday!!! Yea, Kathy!!
> 
> Happy birthday to you
> 
> ...


And from all of us. HAPPY BIRTHDAY Hope it is a good one


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Kathy.
> Melody, I agree the latest top is busy but would look great with plain red or green leggings & t shirt for Christmas
> Busywrkerbee, you have certainly been keeping busy, congrats to your niece on her prize.
> What are you studying in your online course? & where will you find time to fit that in?
> The #%#* Mosquitos woke me up, I think I've finally got the last one so will try a little more sleep.


I am studying a "Diploma of Business with extra for management" so a double diploma. Find a few hours here or there usually when I am not that busy and when DM is out at bingo.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Going to lunch with mom and some friends today so dont have much time. Saw this on fb this morning, Marianne posted it and I loved it so much wanted to share it here. This lady is talented and so positive. I watched a couple of her other videos on youtube. Anyone down Texas way seen her before? Will try to catch up later!
> 
> Prayers n hugs
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

What a horrible man.


Gweniepooh said:


> *Tess *PLEASE post the cake recipe...you don't even have to send it to Sam first.
> 
> What a great purchase your DH got with the Bamboo lumber! I am envious! My DH is a carpenter and he would love that wood too. He was able to get some white oak milled after we had a tree cut down. It is beautiful too.
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

martina said:


> You can do free motion embroidery on any sewing machine, there is a lot of instruction available and it isn't difficult.


I have seen this done at a craft show by an artist who makes pictures of it. Then turns it into wearable art.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

budasha said:


> While knitting, I put my second ball of yarn aside and left the room for a minute. I thought the puppy was rather quiet but didn't think much of it until I went to look for her. This is what I found


Ah, someone really had fun!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good afternoon Sam, those recipes sound delicious specially the Ropa Vieja and tostones. Love both of them! Tonight will be our last night on vacation as we have been on a three week driving trip from So Cal through Oregon, Washington State, Idaho, Montana, Wyoming ( love those Tetons), Colorado ( doing river rafting on the Colorado and loving the Rockies) and tonight in Las Vegas as they say...from the sublime to the ridiculous and then home tomorrow. Thanks for hosting this week's tea party as always your recipe selections are quite interesting and wish I could make each and everyone if only time permitted.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I sometimes have some that do that - so far haven't come up with a way to deal with it. Wondering whether a small mesh bag that needs to stretch to go over it would help it hold shape and maybe then no collapse on itself which I think is what causes some of the problems. But haven't tried it yet- need to keep my open for that type of thing I guess.


Try using a knee high nylon to put the cake in. It won't stop the knots already in it but will help otherwise.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice day-- Park/rec trip to KC to see Tut exhibit, which I loved. They had done a reproduction of the tomb in 4 parts so it was almost like being there in the 1920s. Lunch at Blue Nile in City Market area (Ethiopian, eat with fingers) then Nelson Atkins Museum for more Egypt/Rome/etc -- some tiny repro of teapots about an inch high plus ancient textiles. Driver was the retired teacher I spent many years next to at the high school and we got a good visit. I slept most of the 2 hours home because I had finished the hand work I had taken with me. Making a neat little gadget for the goodie bags for KAP. Hope to finish them in the next couple days.

Oh, my, the flower pix just get better and better. And the wall panel by Dreamweaver was lovely. Those on the road, be safe. Hugs & prayers to those with health issues.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

these two snickerdoodle recipes are bar cookies. somewhere i have a soft snickerdoodle recipe - it uses applesauce and something else to make the snickerdoodles - i'll look for it tomorrow. --- sam

Snickerdoodle Blondies with Cinnamon Chips
BY TWO PEAS ON MARCH 17, 2009

2 2/3 cups all-purpose flour 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1 teaspoon Kosher salt 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon (I added this)
2 cups packed brown sugar 
1 cup butter, at room temperature 
2 eggs, at room temperature 
1 tablespoon vanilla extract 
1 1/2 cups cinnamon chips (I added these)
2 tablespoons white sugar 
2 teaspoons cinnamon

Preheat oven to 350F.

Lightly grease a 9 x 13 inch pan.

Sift together flour, baking powder, salt, and cinnamon and set aside.

In large bowl, beat together butter, sugar, egg and vanilla until smooth.

Stir in the flour mixture until well blended.

Stir in the cinnamon chips.

Spread evenly in prepared pan (mixture will be similar to a cookie dough.)

Combine white sugar and cinnamon in a little bowl.

Evenly sprinkle cinnamon sugar mixture over the top of the batter.

Bake 25 minutes or until surface springs back when gently pressed.

Cool slightly.

While still warm, cut into bars with a sharp knife.

Snickerdoodle Blondies

24 servings

Ingredients

2 2/3 C. all-purpose flour 
2 tsp. baking powder 
1 tsp. cinnamon 
1/4 tsp. ground nutmeg 
1 tsp. salt 
2 C. packed brown sugar 
1 C. butter, room temperature 
2 eggs, room temperature 
1 Tbs. vanilla extract 
2 Tbs. granulated sugar 
2 tsp. cinnamon 
pinch of nutmeg

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Lightly grease a 9×13 inch pan.

Combine the flour, baking powder, cinnamon, nutmeg and salt and set aside.

In large bowl, beat together butter and brown sugar for 3-5 minutes.

Add in the eggs one at a time, then the vanilla, and beat until smooth.

Stir in the flour mixture until well blended.

Spread in pan.

Combine the granulated sugar, cinnamon, and nutmeg in a small bowl.

Sprinkle cinnamon sugar mixture over the top of the batter.

Bake 25-30 minutes or until surface springs back when gently pressed.

Cool before cutting


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

busy worker bee - may we see one of the donkeys you make - do you have a pattern? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Noted an interesting chicken recipe. Must try it with breast strips.
> 
> It is finally the end of another l8ng day at dusty showgrounds with niece and school cattle team. Someone could barely wait to get home and show off 3rd place for her age group in young parader. Then into another car and off to paternal nanna with eldest sister for school hols.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let me join in my voice loud and clear and probably off key - but the sentiment is true - happy birthday Kathy. where are you? --- sam



jheiens said:


> Today is *kehinkle*'s birthday!!! Yea, Kathy!!
> 
> Happy birthday to you
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really think it looks like a hot chili pepper - and i love the way it looks - red tights - voila - instant Christmas outfit. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Ms. Tess glad you popped in, glad to hear you are doing ok.
> 
> MzMaddie- so nice that you found the tea party and I hope you will join us every week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> i really think it looks like a hot chili pepper - and i love the way it looks - red tights - voila - instant Christmas outfit. --- sam


And when I first looked at the pix, I thought it was rust and dark green-- never thought about it being Christmas until some of you posted that. THAT made it darling!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Finally a chance to check in on the new KTP. I hope everyone is having a great weekend. Now I guess I shall try to catch up!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> busy worker bee - may we see one of the donkeys you make - do you have a pattern? --- sam


Pattern is on ravelry - I googled free donkey patterns. This one is done in 1 piece with no sewing and pick up stirches for the legs. It is the donkey from a nativity set. Will post pic when I finish it and another after it is dressed.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I think I have finally caught up with all of you.
Happy Birthday to Kathy.
Love the flower pictures and garden pictures. What a pretty time of year.
We are still getting so much rain we have water standing all over and the mosquitoes love it and are so thick. So when we get summer we go out and get all bit up. Guess that is why I have always liked fall.
I am taking some days off the beginning of this week, so much to do and so little time so this should help me catch up at home.
Hope all waiting health test results get good news.
I can make a yarn mess all by myself sometimes. But reminds me of staying a night with my sister, her cat wasn't interested in my yarn just sat and watched me knit, but the golden retriever thought grabbing the skien and running with it all over the house was the best thing he could do. It was so funny, mu sister would chase and bring back the yarn and when we weren't paying attention he would do it again.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Spider said:


> But reminds me of staying a night with my sister, her cat wasn't interested in my yarn just sat and watched me knit, but the golden retriever thought grabbing the skien and running with it all over the house was the best thing he could do. It was so funny, mu sister would chase and bring back the yarn and when we weren't paying attention he would do it again.


Animals really do have a sense of humor if you just watch them. Dogs perhaps more than cats, but my old cat does several things that show sense of humor-- like try to talk to my friend on the phone!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, another beautiful wall hanging.

Gwen, your garden looks great, sun flowers are so cheerful. I have a row on the end of my garden too.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

For those interested, here is my very first ever knitted donkey.

He will now go to Kay, a friend, to be dressed as Simpson's Donkey and sold next year during Anzac Day commenorations to raise funds for RSL Sub Branch. Will get pic of one finished to show you.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, Happy Birthday from Las Vegas where I did not do too well on the machines and stopped!!! Happy, happy birthday to you!


thewren said:


> let me join in my voice loud and clear and probably off key - but the sentiment is true - happy birthday Kathy. where are you? --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> At least it wasn't a itty bitty glass delica seed bead which had shattered. Also some keyboards have 2 different size shift keys.


UH-OH


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> It is Saturday morning here. I got up at seven and got Jim up to get ready for Church. It will be a while before I can live that one down.


Whoops! Just got back from church but it is Sunday so I was meant to go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> While knitting, I put my second ball of yarn aside and left the room for a minute. I thought the puppy was rather quiet but didn't think much of it until I went to look for her. This is what I found


When I see things like this I am so grateful that I don't have a pet to visit my yarn!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kathy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Try using a knee high nylon to put the cake in. It won't stop the knots already in it but will help otherwise.


Brillant idea- I've been wondering what would work and never thought of that. Have a number which I rarely wear and they are cheap enough. And once they can't be worn they can still do this job as well.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I know I am just jumping in the middle here..... 

Thank you dear friends, and prayer warriors for you prayers, well wishes and kind thoughts over the last few months. It's been a roller coaster ride with unbelievable highs and rock bottom lows.

My daughter got married mid April with all who mattered right by our sides. We all got to share in her day and all the festivities that led up to it. If anyone tells you that it's easy to plan a wedding that will take place 1200 miles away, they are either delirious, drunk or lying lol. 

Same goes for chaperoning the brides bachelorette party. I am wayyyy to old and wayyyy to ugly to be sitting there doing "shots" with those girls, but someone had to keep them out of jail,

A few days after the wedding we found that my dad had metastic non small cell lung cancer that had also invaded his ribs and spine. It was inoperable, but the hope was that radiation and chemo would shrink the masses, slow the growth, give hime some pain relief and extend his time here with us.

This was unfortunately not the case, and hindsight being 20/20 I really wish we had run screaming "hell no we won't go" and just opted for pain relief. It was ultimately dad's decision and he went along with treatment, but at 82 years of age and 111 lbs going in, it just wasn't a fair fight,

We lost Dad yesterday afternoon. He had collapsed in the driveway. The neighbors though was was laying there working on the car. Thank god one crossed the street to check on him, realized he was in trouble and called for help. Once at the hospital, the found pneumonia. Dad had been checked by two of his doctors the day before, so this came on suddenly. 

My brother and sister told me that Dad kept looking off in the distance staring at something they couldn't see. My brother asked him if was seeing My Mom (who passed two years ago this august). When he nodded his head yes, they told him that it was okay for him to go with her. He nodded, squeezed their hands, and closed his eyes. The heart monitor went down to zero and he was gone. 

I am not dealing well. I have been crying, cursing, laughing and then of course the tried and true blank stare off into space. We knew this was inevitable, but we thought we would have more time. 

The stress has my hairstylist wringing her hands. Seems my natural color has hitched a ride on the silver streak. I have no dark left. I wonder if they need a chubby silver grey haired "mature" woman for THOSE commercials. I think I could frolic and look as wistfully dewy as the rest of them.

My first Grandchild is due in 2 weeks, give or take. The parents to be are ecstatic. They are also totally clueless of the realities of living with an infant. I don't want to spoil the surprise (and they wouldn't believe me anyway what with their giddy smiles and sparkley eyes) so I haven't enlightened them. This could well be the greatest show in town lol.

I can't thank everyone enough for keeping me and my family in prayer. 

Thank you all, much love and hugs,

Gigi


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gigi so sorry about yur father. Even when you know it is coming it is hard- but he is now with his wife which is wonderful for him. How good that your siblings could give him permission to go and that He felt able to take it.
Of course you will find things hard. But you have had and have coming good things in the year as well. You got to enjoy your daughters wedding without the knowledge of your fathers future (when a friends daughter got married in January they had just been told that my frinds mother might not make the wedding. Not only did she make this one but looks like she could be here for the next one in the coming January).
And a new grandchild- well you don't have to worry about the chaos they cause, that is the parents problem. You will just add to the chaos for them I'm sure. But something to look forward in the next couple of weeks for you.
And of course we will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Took a couple of picture out the bathroom window....our garden is small and needs weeding terribly....grass is way past due for cutting....but the sunflowers make me smile. Garden is about twice as long as it is wide.


I love your garden. The loved but slightly untidy look pleases me
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> The entry into the plantation(after coming through locked gate. Turning into the lane from the main road is a leap of faith, because it looks like a drop off especially at night.


Fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gigi, I am sorry. I will keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Pattern is on ravelry - I googled free donkey patterns. This one is done in 1 piece with no sewing and pick up stirches for the legs. It is the donkey from a nativity set. Will post pic when I finish it and another after it is dressed.


Love your donkey, what a characterful face!

Gigi, so sorry about your father. You are really getting bombarded by 'life events' good and bad, so do be kind to yourself.{{{ Big hug}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I know I am just jumping in the middle here.....
> 
> Thank you dear friends, and prayer warriors for you prayers, well wishes and kind thoughts over the last few months. It's been a roller coaster ride with unbelievable highs and rock bottom lows.
> 
> ...


My prayers and hugs!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the donkey and want to do that whole nativity set someday.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Gigi I am so sorry to hear about your Dad's passing. I pray you will take the time to grieve for him but to also celebrate his life by remembering all the good times and sharing them with your grandchild and future grandchildren so that they too may know him through you. Peace be with you as it is now with your Dad. Hugs and prayers, Tess

I will post the recipe for the homemade cake mix tomorrow for the rest of you that requested it. It's 3 am here now and the power is flickering yet again so I suppose another storm is on the way. Yay us! Sleep well everyone, sweet dreams. See you tomorrow. ~Tess~


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gigi, my thughts are with you and you have my support.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely blue skies today.

gigi, sorry for your loss, hold onto the memories.

Love the little donkey.

I've been working on some crochet using Kaffe Fassett colours.

going to have a lazy day today. Happy Sunday to everyone.

photos


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Sam and everyone. I am late again. LOL. Cold and wet, cold and wet. Did I mention cold or wet? LOL. As you can tell I do NOT like Winter. :roll: 12c today... no way could I handle the Winters that you have over there, sorry. I have caught up on the last TP... didnt comment much though.

Thinking of everyone going through sad times, illnesses. Time for a GROUP HUG.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sam I have to go back and read the recipes now, I just skimmed through them, but the potato salad bites looks good.
> 
> Erin, happy to see you again, glad that you and Erin are still good friends.
> 
> Today was a very hard day for Gage, it was his last day at his current school. There were tears at home this morning, at school and at home tonight.


Aaaw, poor Gage, but he has great memories and it sounds like he will be able to still be in touch with his friends and he will soon make more friends also. Hard to change schools.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sam and everyone. I am late again. LOL. Cold and wet, cold and wet. Did I mention cold or wet? LOL. As you can tell I do NOT like Winter. :roll: 12c today... no way could I handle the Winters that you have over there, sorry. I have caught up on the last TP... didnt comment much though.
> 
> Thinking of everyone going through sad times, illnesses. Time for a GROUP HUG.


Not as cold here (we reqached 14C)- but still cold. And no rain today but I'm not complaining even when it is cold and wet. When I start to I remember summer and stop. But you have had some pretty nasty weather your way I gather. Not as far as you but 3 men died in Port Fairy I saw. 2 of them trying to move a fallen tree of the road when they were hit by a car and a passenger in the car was also killed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Gigi* my thoughts are with you, especially at this time of loss.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Haven't had much time this weekend to get on here, so I have been reading, but not taking the time to comment. However I am thinking of you all, especially Gigi, and sending hugs to all who need them. Love all the garden, knitting and family photos too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, Gigi, I'm so sorry about your dad's passing. You have our support and prayers, as you know. Our hugs and shoulders are here for you also.

The new grandchild will bring its own learning process for the dear parents, right?

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am way behind- I have been out since 5am., it is now 3.15 pm., Sam asked me to post the following:
> 
> Sean is the vicar of a Protestant parish on the border of Northern
> Ireland and Eire, and Patrick is the priest at the Roman Catholic
> ...


LOL LOL   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely photos, PurpleFi. I walk our lane every day so today (a beautiful day), I have taken some photos. It is very pretty as I live in an Area of Oustanding Natural Beauty. Our coast is also a Marine Conservation Zone. We are very lucky in our wild life. Lots of rare birds and otters in the river.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Today is *kehinkle*'s birthday!!! Yea, Kathy!!
> 
> Happy birthday to you
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely photos, PurpleFi. I walk our lane every day so today (a beautiful day), I have taken some photos. It is very pretty as I live in an Area of Oustanding Natural Beauty. Our coast is also a Marine Conservation Zone. We are very lucky in our wild life. Lots of rare birds and otters in the river.


One thing that always gets me about British (well Welsh) landscapes is the lovely cottages- so different from our non- heritage landscapes- NZ and particularly Auckland has a bad history of demolition rather than preservation. It is always 'in with the new'!

Edit: one thing that does survive is churches, though- we have a lot from Victorian years.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> One thing that always gets me about British (well Welsh) landscapes is the lovely cottages- so different from our non- heritage landscapes- NZ and particularly Auckland has a bad history of demolition rather than preservation. It is always 'in with the new'!


I tried to take some of the cottages on the lane but the shadows were too dark. On a rainy day!?!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 5. Eyes wont work any more..... goodnight and take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I tried to take some of the cottages on the lane but the shadows were too dark. On a rainy day!?!


Looking forward to those!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I know I am just jumping in the middle here.....
> 
> Thank you dear friends, and prayer warriors for you prayers, well wishes and kind thoughts over the last few months. It's been a roller coaster ride with unbelievable highs and rock bottom lows.
> 
> ...


Dearest heart. I'm so very sorry to hear you lost your father. My heart and prayers go out to you. I know it's no consolation, but you were so fortunate to have him so long. My father died at 53, also of lung cancer. This was many years ago when no treatment was known so we simply tried to ease his pain and remember every precious moment.
But even with that heart wringing tragedy, I'm glad you had moments of joy.
My God comfort you.
Hugs, dearest sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gigi,
my heartfelt sympathy, prayers and hugs to you and your family. It is hard to lose a father no matter the circumstances but he is at peace and without pain. I found that to be a consolation when we lost our daughter.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> For those interested, here is my very first ever knitted donkey..


Darling!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> When I see things like this I am so grateful that I don't have a pet to visit my yarn!


My cat is very good about not bothering my yarn-- she was taught "NO" from the minute I got her. You can tell that sometimes she doesn't like being told "NO" but she almost always behaves. She has her toys and we do play, just never with yarn.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> I know I am just jumping in the middle here.....
> 
> Thank you dear friends, and prayer warriors for you prayers, well wishes and kind thoughts over the last few months. It's been a roller coaster ride with unbelievable highs and rock bottom lows.
> 
> ...


So sorry about your father and that you are having such stress at this time. This is SOOO hard. At least you still have your sense of humor-- that should be a big help in days to come. Keep us posted on "the greatest show in town" Hugs and prayers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gigi, so sorry for your loss. You are in my prayers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9am, Morning all. I am getting on here fast before I run out the door to work . 10 to 2 today and it is my current bosses last day. 

Marking my spot for later on so I wont be to far behind I hope.

Gigi, love you girl. Prayers that you take the time to grieve and I am so sorry to hear of your fathers passing. Hugs to you.

Got to run sisters and brothers of my heart. Check in later after work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that is so cute....makes me think of Eeore from Winnie the Pooh.


busyworkerbee said:


> For those interested, here is my very first ever knitted donkey.
> 
> He will now go to Kay, a friend, to be dressed as Simpson's Donkey and sold next year during Anzac Day commenorations to raise funds for RSL Sub Branch. Will get pic of one finished to show you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just wrote a book and lost it in the ether somewhere. 
Just to say Gigi, I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Normaedern, love your photos. When I was a child I spent all my summer holidays in North Wales - love it up there.
Purple - glad to see your cushions coming along well. I've nearly finished the back of my jacket with my new yarn. May get the whole thing finished before Christmas!
I'm just back from a walk in Windsor Great Park with my walking group, beautiful sunny morning out there so I don't feel guilty if I sit and knit and play on the computer for the afternoon now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Gigi/Bobglory* I will continue to pray for you to be comforted. I am so sorry for the loss of your father. Don't let hindsight plague you....as you said it was his decision. Be thankful that when the time came he was at peace and with your departed mother.

Rejoicing at the upcoming arrival of the first grandchild. Do you know if it will be a boy or girl? How exciting....and what new parent _really_ knows what life with an infant will be like. Just love them, bless them, and pray for them.

I am so glad to see you posting today. Know you have been missed and loved. Peace be with you.


Bobglory said:


> I know I am just jumping in the middle here.....
> 
> Thank you dear friends, and prayer warriors for you prayers, well wishes and kind thoughts over the last few months. It's been a roller coaster ride with unbelievable highs and rock bottom lows.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...thank you Normaedern....then you should equally love my home....LOL....very loved and lived in! Nothig fancy here....


Normaedern said:


> I love your garden. The loved but slightly untidy look pleases me
> :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KEHINKLE

Sorry I'm a day late but I was celebrating an cousin's birthday up in Canada.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Norma* what beautiful countryside. I love the shrubbry/trees lining the road. I keep saying someday I'll get in a trip to see my grandmother's homeland...just the type of countryside I love. thank you for this posting.


Normaedern said:


> Lovely photos, PurpleFi. I walk our lane every day so today (a beautiful day), I have taken some photos. It is very pretty as I live in an Area of Oustanding Natural Beauty. Our coast is also a Marine Conservation Zone. We are very lucky in our wild life. Lots of rare birds and otters in the river.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Pup....Loved that post from Marianne:




Sure means a lot at my age and got quite a chuckle. Love the attitude.

Julie....Love the joke. Wish I had told my uncle who is a retired minister. I'll have to call him with it. My cousin Janey and her husband are both ministers and I will text her. Bill's dad loved jokes and he would have really laughed. I can hear him now. Here's another one:

A local minister is driving down a highway and is pulled over for speeding.

The policeman smells alcohol on the his breath and then sees an empty wine bottle beside him. He asks him, "Sir, have you been drinking?"

The minister responds, "No officer, just water,"

The policeman asks, "Then why do I smell wine?"

The minister looks at the bottle and says, "The Good Lord! He's done it again!"


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gigi, my deepest sympathy on the loss of your father. Happy you will soon be a grandma.
Norma, thank you for the pix of Wales. What beautiful countryside.
Volunteered from 10_4:00 yesterday at Buddhist center. Lovely people, beautiful mountain area with pines and oaks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen...So sorry you are having so much trouble with the embroidery machine. I have always wanted one but that is a real pain to have it get lost and then have it get jammed twice in a row. I imagine there were a few purple words floating around in the air there. Hope it doesn't take another 3 weeks. Is it because of the thread that it jams?

Tess...How amazing that you do so much yourselves and will be able to have such beautiful wood at such an amazing price. Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Kiwifrau...I didn't know the Braava didn't have sensors for falling down the stairs. Thanks for telling me. Maybe someday in the future I can get one.

Bulldog...I have one to live down too. DH had to work last night and then after was going to go to the final night jam session after the festival ended. I forgot about it and left in a rush for the party in Canada and we hadn't talked about it for days. When he didn't come home after his job that went till 10pm I figured he had left me. Now you have to understand that my mother and I were abandoned by my father when I was 6 weeks old. Set off all sorts of buttons in me even if DH is wonderful. Told DH he has to get us 2 cell phones so I have a way of contacting him. I had a bit of a red face when I realized what was going on in the wee hours of the morning when in the recesses of my mind I remembered the last night festival jam session. I wasn't laughing though. Maybe I'll be able to laugh today when we get our 2nd cell phone.    Let's just say that some of the misplaced grieving emotions all got out at last. :XD: :XD: :XD: See I'm laughing again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog...That is going to be so difficult to make it through without air conditioning. I take it the insurance didn't cover it??? Puzzling and I so wish they had.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple...Your gardening skills are wonderful in combination with DH. Does he do all the gardening planning and digging, etc., including putting in the ponds? You have created a paradise. Can almost taste the strawberries and love the olive tree. Did you buy that or grow it from a raw olive pit?

Oh no Budasha! :shock: The cats have struck again. How nice of you to buy yarn for her. :roll: What gorgeous flowers you have. Do I remember you had a move or have I mixed this up with someone else? Aaah, never mind. I see the move is coming up. Should definitely help with selling.

Bulldog...It's 13 hrs. to Defiance, OH. Could you ever consider coming??

Purl2diva...Hope DH had a wonderful birthday. Happy Belated Birthday wishes.

AZ...Can't wait to hear from you. This has been such a major thing and I do so hope helpful and worth it.

Machriste...Oh no, so sorry you are not feeling good about Jack's PET scan. Hard waiting for results. Thinking of you and hope you will get good results.

Gwen...Love the garden and sunflowers make me smile too. Beautiful.

Designer...Love, love, love your avatar. Also love the posting for Kehinkle's birthday.

Rookie...Amazing place you are staying at. Paradise for sure.
Love the pictures. What an incredible time you are having. Makes me so happy for you to have this once-in-a-lifetime experience.

Welcome to all the new people.

Gagesmom...The bonfire sounds like such fun and looking forward to the splash photos.

Patocenizo...River rafting on the Colorado...WOW. What an amazing trip you are making and great scenery, I'm sure.

Darowil & Tami...Great tips on keeping the skein from losing its shape.

Kansasgma...Sounds like a wonderful trip. I saw a Tut exhibition in Toronto years ago, but this sounds like such a wonderful way to see it with the reproduction of the tomb. Then lunch and more museums. I would have loved that.

Spider...Oh those darn mosquitos. Finally get weather for going outside and guess what... Sounds like you had a good attitude about the dog running off with your yarn. Good to see the humor in things.

Busyworkerbee...Love the donkey.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Ie either delirious, drunk or lying lol.
> 
> A few days after the wedding we found that my dad had metastic non small cell lung cancer.
> 
> Gigi, I'm sending you many hugs. It's what my dear Jack is dealing with. He's been treated only with chemo that at the last PET scan in April, showed the mets gone and the primary lung tumor shrunk. He had another scan last Friday, and we'll see the oncol. Tues. to get results. I'm afraid I have the feeling that it's back. There any many here with generous shoulders for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What lovely plants and my colour flowers. Well done on posting them. On my way to wind wool :thumbup:


I thought you'd like the colour


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And lovely they all are!


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh no! Looks exactly like a skein my Sydney got hold of....LOL....I refuse to trash it; will eventually get it untangled.


I'm doing a bit at a time. Eventually, I'll get there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hope the outcome is a good one! Jack had a PET scan yesterday. We hear from the oncologist on Tuesday. I'm not having a good feeling about his condition.[/quo
> 
> Sending positive thoughts your way for a good result.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Took a couple of picture out the bathroom window....our garden is small and needs weeding terribly....grass is way past due for cutting....but the sunflowers make me smile. Garden is about twice as long as it is wide.


Love your sunflowers. For some unknown reason, I have never planted them. There is a competition around here to see who can grow the tallest. It's always fun to watch.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Kathy!!
> 
> I hope you have a great day and a wonderfully productive year. Here is my card for you.


Lovely picture, Designer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The entry into the plantation(after coming through locked gate. Turning into the lane from the main road is a leap of faith, because it looks like a drop off especially at night.


Beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Your flowers are so lovely!


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> All of my favorite flowers, particularly the iris! Thanks for sharing your garden. Junek


Your welcome. I love to garden and like to share.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> For those interested, here is my very first ever knitted donkey.
> 
> He will now go to Kay, a friend, to be dressed as Simpson's Donkey and sold next year during Anzac Day commenorations to raise funds for RSL Sub Branch. Will get pic of one finished to show you.


He's so cute.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> As long as the veggies are producing, who cares about the weeds!? LOL!!
> Junek


Out looking at our garden and the weeds are now taller than the plants. Uh oh...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> When I see things like this I am so grateful that I don't have a pet to visit my yarn!


I still love her even though she's always into something. Mostly she likes to shred Kleenex.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I know I am just jumping in the middle here.....
> 
> Thank you dear friends, and prayer warriors for you prayers, well wishes and kind thoughts over the last few months. It's been a roller coaster ride with unbelievable highs and rock bottom lows.
> 
> Gigi, so sorry to hear about your dad. A very difficult time for you and the family. I hope the arrival of a new grandbaby will bring some cheer to your life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> My cat is very good about not bothering my yarn-- she was taught "NO" from the minute I got her. You can tell that sometimes she doesn't like being told "NO" but she almost always behaves. She has her toys and we do play, just never with yarn.


My last lot of cats were the wild ones I tried to take care of- they were a family of pure black cats- two mums, and at least 4 kittens- the feisty short-haired one who was known to me as 'Slinky' (mother to about 4) took off one day with the lace weight mohair I was knitting- she was so quick- and my scarf ended up out on the muddy concrete- off the needles- but retrievable - but I had not a hope with that bunch to teach them the meaning of 'NO' - sadly they succumbed to cat flu, I just had not been able to vaccinate the whole lot of them. But we were able to get the SPCA in again to help euthanase. 
Ringo as a 5 month old when he first arrived, was still pretty playful, but very obedient to a firm 'NO'- desisted from chewing light cords, electric plugs and so on very quickly- and when he showed interest in getting really involved with wool- I consigned one ball to him- and he learned that he could play with that, but that other colours were forbidden, and that chewing needles brought a very stern response. I was fortunate that he had been bred for obedience as well as for show- but he does not have the show dog nature- his tail is usually carried as a banner, rather than in the discrete curve favoured by the judges- It was a sad day when I had to have him neutered- but the gene pool is seriously limited- and because of his aggression it would have been very foolish to try and hand on his genes- anyway the up-shot is that he learns quickly, and unlike his two sisters of whom I hear every so often- he does not get into double mischief! At just gone three now he is maturing into a very loving companion. Thank goodness I did not let myself be bullied into finding him a new home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Pup....Loved that post from Marianne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a lovely joke- Daralene- not taking the 'mickey' out of anyone- I had another Irish joke I did not pass on because it was just that!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Whoops! Just got back from church but it is Sunday so I was meant to go.


LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Out looking at our garden and the weeds are now taller than the plants. Uh oh...


I have a few pots in that condition- but I am gradually working on them- I need to wear those thin vinyl gloves- or my skin breaks down- and last time I did not trim my nails back they punctured the vinyl very fast! Learn your lesson, woman! Trim your nails before gardening- I am up to start the day- early as is my wont- Ringo must have his breakfast- he is telling me he is hungry- but has settled back to rest- he knows all about me and the computer- but then I have things I want to work on- being Monday- unlike all the rest of you still in Sunday- and I can tell you this my typing speed is increasing!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bobglory...So very sorry to hear of the loss of your father. This is a difficult month for losses for several of us, or being with someone who is making that journey. My heart goes out to you. Such confusing emotions to had a death and birth so close, but I hope you are able to truly enjoy the new life coming into your family. I love your posts. You have a special way of telling your story. Sincere condolences and hope you will join us for the celebration of the wee one to come.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Pup....Loved that post from Marianne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Thank you for a Sun. chuckle!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen...So sorry you are having so much trouble with the embroidery machine. I have always wanted one but that is a real pain to have it get lost and then have it get jammed twice in a row. I imagine there were a few purple words floating around in the air there. Hope it doesn't take another 3 weeks. Is it because of the thread that it jams?
> 
> Tess...How amazing that you do so much yourselves and will be able to have such beautiful wood at such an amazing price. Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you went through that. Childhood trauma lingers for a lifetime. And sometimes we don't realize it until something like that happens.
I think it's a great idea to have two cell phones. You'll wish you did it years ago.
I forgot mine several years ago and was driving somewhere alone...not a long distance and within the city but I had a terrible feeling of isolation!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> For those interested, here is my very first ever knitted donkey.
> 
> He will now go to Kay, a friend, to be dressed as Simpson's Donkey and sold next year during Anzac Day commenorations to raise funds for RSL Sub Branch. Will get pic of one finished to show you.


What a lovely!

I have a few pages to catch up, but while I'm here, I got a pic of my current WIP--a toddler pullover, and though I haven't quite finished the yoke and increases yet, one full repeat of the pattern is done.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gigi, bless you in this terrible time. I am sorry. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure it was hard to leave friends and teachers! My daughter went through a school change too. They do adapt. What wonderful gifts for Gage.


gagesmom said:


> Sam I have to go back and read the recipes now, I just skimmed through them, but the potato salad bites looks good.
> 
> Erin, happy to see you again, glad that you and Erin are still good friends.
> 
> Today was a very hard day for Gage, it was his last day at his current school. There were tears at home this morning, at school and at home tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gigi, so sorry about your father, I lost my mom to cancer & the only positive thing I can say is when they cannot get better it is good when the suffering is over, even if it is hard to say goodbye.
I'm glad you have a new grandchild to look forward to, exciting times to come.

Sorleena, your little sweaters going to be beautiful, love the color.

Thanks to those who posted photos from the UK, a virtual vacation.

Summer has finally got here, poeple who. Have a long weekend for Canada Day are certainly getting good lake weather.
Well must get off my butt & get organized to go on our trip. Have a good day


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Norma* what beautiful countryside. I love the shrubbry/trees lining the road. I keep saying someday I'll get in a trip to see my grandmother's homeland...just the type of countryside I love. thank you for this posting.


Thank you. I know that the Wesh heritage runs deep and you would love it here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Angelam, thank you. Where did you go for your holidays?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It is very early morning here in Hawaii after a very beautiful wedding ceremony and personal chef-cooked meal last night. I hope to get some of the chef's recipes to post. Headed home today from Mauii to Honululu then to Salt lake City and finally to Chicago...it will be Monday Chicago time when we finally get there.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> have a great time mary - get lots of rest - and enjoy yourself. --- sam


Thanks. Made it safely although I drove through a blinding rain storm and of course I approached a construction zone and had to cross over to the other side of the freeway and back in this zone. I was hugging the steering wheel during this storm so I could see where I was driving. I even had a semi truck in front of me. Fortunately people kept their distance during the storm. I was so relieved to get past that. I drove the 1st 8.5 hours and DH drove the last 1.5 hours. He worked a 12 hour shift the Friday night so he was tired and needed to rest before driving. I would gladly have driven the entire trip but he gets anxious to see his parents so wants to drive. I did get some knitting done when I did not drive so that was a bonus. Fortunately we will be coming home with far less stuff in the vehicle so the boys will have more space to stretch out their adult sized bodies. I probably won't keep up very much this week as I intend to enjoy time with family and friends as well as visit the area with the tornado damage and deliver things to them.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is very early morning here in Hawaii after a very beautiful wedding ceremony and personal chef-cooked meal last night. I hope to get some of the chef's recipes to post. Headed home today from Mauii to Honululu then to Salt lake City and finally to Chicago...it will be Monday Chicago time when we finally get there.


I'm glad you had such a wonderful time. It's always hard to come back to earth after such a great holiday. I will look forward to those recipes. I hope your trip home is uneventful!

WI Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is very early morning here in Hawaii after a very beautiful wedding ceremony and personal chef-cooked meal last night. I hope to get some of the chef's recipes to post. Headed home today from Mauii to Honululu then to Salt lake City and finally to Chicago...it will be Monday Chicago time when we finally get there.


And pray God- none of the delays you had on the way over! I have been watching but a bit busy knitting- so have not commented much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. Made it safely although I drove through a blinding rain storm and of course I approached a construction zone and had to cross over to the other side of the freeway and back in this zone. I was hugging the steering wheel during this storm so I could see where I was driving. I even had a semi truck in front of me. Fortunately people kept their distance during the storm. I was so relieved to get past that. I drove the 1st 8.5 hours and DH drove the last 1.5 hours. He worked a 12 hour shift the Friday night so he was tired and needed to rest before driving. I would gladly have driven the entire trip but he gets anxious to see his parents so wants to drive. I did get some knitting done when I did not drive so that was a bonus. Fortunately we will be coming home with far less stuff in the vehicle so the boys will have more space to stretch out their adult sized bodies. I probably won't keep up very much this week as I intend to enjoy time with family and friends as well as visit the area with the tornado damage and deliver things to them.


Pacer- always thinking of others!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gigi you are in my prayers. 

Cute donkey I have downloaded the pattern already. 

We have been waiting for the rain to let up so we could go walking. I don't like getting wet. Got wet yesterday and was totally wet even though it was a little more than misting. Off to read some more!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is very early morning here in Hawaii after a very beautiful wedding ceremony and personal chef-cooked meal last night. I hope to get some of the chef's recipes to post. Headed home today from Mauii to Honululu then to Salt lake City and finally to Chicago...it will be Monday Chicago time when we finally get there.


I hope the trip home is less adventurous than the one over there.
You sound like you had a good time- and good that the wedding went beautifully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This morning's pic. from Real Edinburgh

Found on one of my Scottish cousin's facebook page.

Edit- was there in 2011- but this shot took a lot of waiting for the right moment- photo taken this morning, (that would be Sunday UK time )


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

It looks like the rain is starting to let up so we will be leaving soon to walk. Since I'm caught up as well it's perfect timing. See you all later!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> We have been waiting for the rain to let up so we could go walking. I don't like getting wet. Got wet yesterday and was totally wet even though it was a little more than misting. Off to read some more!


Meanwhile, it's so hot and dry here that the clothes (that were washed in cold water) on the line are steaming! :shock:

Working on a couple of projects today--hope to make some visible progress.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, you will love having two cell phones. Know you are loved dear sis.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Angelam, thank you. Where did you go for your holidays?


I had a great aunt and uncle who lived on Anglesey. Trearrdur (sp?) Bay near Holyhead. Beautiful sandy beach and lots of cliffs and rock pools. Perfect for children.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:20pm and I am done and home from work. My current bosses last day, I am so sad.  


We went to a friends last night for a bonfire and it was a great time, the kids were in the pool and the adults all got to sit and chat.

Going way back to catch up from yesterday.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Mosquitos-- just read this on fb, don't have any idea if it works-- take 2-liter green pop bottle, cut off the pointed top just where it straightens and set aside. In bottom, put 1/4 C brown sugar, 1/2 hot warm water and 1/2 tsp yeast. invert the cut-off top and slide into main part just so it holds. Set outside. Will draw mosquitos and they will die, get in, can't get out.

Sunflowers-- because my feeder often drops whole seeds on the ground, there are lots of sunflowers in my yard. I love them, DD#! says I should pull them as they look messy-- hey, they bloom, birds love them, they don't need water or anything else-- they stay. Besides, they are the state flower. Do you realize how many countries love sunflowers? When I went to China with People to People, we were to bring small presents. I made sunflower lapel dolls, thinking the ladies would like them-- oh, my, everyone liked them! China had huge fields of sunflowers.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My last lot of cats were the wild ones I tried to take care of- Ringo as a 5 month old when he first arrived, was still pretty playful, but very obedient to a firm 'NO'- desisted from chewing light cords, electric plugs and so on very quickly- and when he showed interest in getting really involved with wool- I consigned one ball to him- and he learned that he could play with that, but that other colours were forbidden, and that chewing needles brought a very stern response.
> he is maturing into a very loving companion. Thank goodness I did not let myself be bullied into finding him a new home.


He has a good human who sounds very consistent and willing to teach her pet. You two were made for each other!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caught up now and I am off to get some dishes done and tidy up a bit.

Check in later on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> He has a good human who sounds very consistent and willing to teach her pet. You two were made for each other!


His human can be brought to tears thinking of why she has him- he is part of my legacy from my dad- Mum used breed Corgis- the Pembrokes- but they are very hard to locate here, currently- but at least I knew how to find Ringo's breeder- because she had been with her Cardigans on the telly- NZ is small enough for people to be locatable especially if you have an idea of the address. I am very lucky that my old mutt is with a very loving family who can take care of him in his old age. Lupe had tried to make me get rid of both dogs. ( saying that I did not love Fale, lord knows what she was implying about my relationship with the dogs!!! {and she would})


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:20pm and I am done and home from work. My current bosses last day, I am so sad.
> 
> We went to a friends last night for a bonfire and it was a great time, the kids were in the pool and the adults all got to sit and chat.
> 
> Going way back to catch up from yesterday.


It is always a moot point how much one can place children's photos out there. But lovely to see Gage again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking for help from the prayer warriors on here, my friend's daughter Elaine has gone through a horrendous time since suffering with a viral infection 5 years ago. She goes through spells of being okay then it seems to be a different thing that affects her...she's recently had a spell of not being able to eat because her gullet suddenly didn't work and then when that cleared up she's now suffering with terrible headaches which leave her unable to get out of bed and in constant terrible pain. My friend is at her wits end and they have tried everything from acupuncture, homeopathic medicine, osteopathy, and just don't know where to turn next. Last week she had a nerve block injection, but that hasn't helped either. She is such a great girl, she's only 32 and married just a year, this should be the happiest time of her life and the poor soul is miserable. She has such a great spirit too, every time they try something new she's convinced this will be the thing to help...I really don't know how she remains so optimistic, but right now she is really down. I'm worried about my friend too as she's worried out of her mind about her daughter. Please keep Elaine in your thoughts as she struggles through this latest episode and hope that she can be helped somehow. Thank you.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

There have been some wonderful pictures posted:
Jeanette, you have certainly had a gorgeous place to vacation. So happy for you. Be safe coming back to us.
Julie, that was an awesome shot of the two bridges. Thank you for sharing.
Shirley, you never disappoint with your beautiful birthday cards. Your talents are never ending for sure.
Sorlenna, love the beginning of your little sweater. That is a pretty shade of blue.
Norma, You live in such beauty. Someone else posted pics with mountains that were beautiful too. What a blessing to be surrounded by such sights.a true telling of what was produced by the Masters Hand.
Josephine, Your flowers and animal shots are always outstanding. I love love love the Kaffe Fassett. Are you making and all in one Granny Square? I would absolutely love to be able to work with such beautiful thread.
Mel, it looks like a good time was had by all at the bonfire. Havent been to one in ages. Gage looks as if he is having good time. Keeping him busy will help him overcome his sadness at moving to another school
Gigi, Dearest, My most heartfelt sympathy goes out to you in the loss of your father. We never lose them as long as we keep them alive in our hearts. One is never prepared, even when they know it is imminent. My Mom was in my house on hospice the last eight months of her life, so I can empathize with your feelings. Dont look back and question, just know that you did the best you could to make his passing painless and peaceful and you WiLL see him again someday. Congrats on the new grandbaby. We have missed you here.
Daralene, you are such a loving lady. I am so sorry you have had to deal with childhood pain. Everyone and I do mean everyone here loves you with all their hearts and pray for peace for you. I am devastated that you felt such fear because of the heartlessness of your father. Cell phones are wonderful to have in situations like this and both spouses need one. I use mine just to find what isle Jim is in the grocery store. I do wish I could come to KAP. I cant this year. We are just capped out with all the tornado expenses and Jim is having too many health issues for me to leave. We do have AC but the unit is too small for the house and without trees it is hot here. I tend to stay in our room (which was the garage before we enclosed it) where the portable AC is. I come out to do the wash and basics and get meals cooked then back I go to my knitting and book or t.v.
Wishing you all a wonderful day and I do KNOW it is Sunday! LOL! I Love You To The Moon and BackBetty


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely photos, PurpleFi. I walk our lane every day so today (a beautiful day), I have taken some photos. It is very pretty as I live in an Area of Oustanding Natural Beauty. Our coast is also a Marine Conservation Zone. We are very lucky in our wild life. Lots of rare birds and otters in the river.


That is so beautiful. Xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking for help from the prayer warriors on here, my friend's daughter Elaine has gone through a horrendous time since suffering with a viral infection 5 years ago. She goes through spells of being okay then it seems to be a different thing that affects her...she's recently had a spell of not being able to eat because her gullet suddenly didn't work and then when that cleared up she's now suffering with terrible headaches which leave her unable to get out of bed and in constant terrible pain. My friend is at her wits end and they have tried everything from acupuncture, homeopathic medicine, osteopathy, and just don't know where to turn next. Last week she had a nerve block injection, but that hasn't helped either. She is such a great girl, she's only 32 and married just a year, this should be the happiest time of her life and the poor soul is miserable. She has such a great spirit too, every time they try something new she's convinced this will be the thing to help...I really don't know how she remains so optimistic, but right now she is really down. I'm worried about my friend too as she's worried out of her mind about her daughter. Please keep Elaine in your thoughts as she struggles through this latest episode and hope that she can be helped somehow. Thank you.


No sooner stated than the positive thoughts are coming!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> ...
> Julie, that was an awesome shot of the two bridges. Thank you for sharing...


My engineering background coming out I guess! But those two bridges are rather magnificent.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a lovely joke- Daralene- not taking the 'mickey' out of anyone- I had another Irish joke I did not pass on because it was just that!


What does 'mickey' mean? Irish? Got this one at my uncle's 80th birthday up in Canada last week from a cousin I hadn't seen in years. So nice to laugh isn't it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What does 'mickey' mean? Irish? Got this one at my uncle's 80th birthday up in Canada last week from a cousin I hadn't seen in years. So nice to laugh isn't it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Mick being a contraction of Michael- a fairly common name in Ireland, I believe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

June...You are so right about scars from childhood. We can overcome them but from time to time they surface again. Amazing considering my advancing age. Nice thing is I can laugh about it now. I like to believe I am stronger, but once in a while a crack shows up. :wink: 

Sorlenna...Your WIP is going to be stunning.

Busyworkerbee...That donkey is so cute and you did such a good job. I just saw where I already commented on this before, but perhaps it deserves two comments, so will leave this.:wink:

Purple...oooooh, love the colors in that cushion cover. Such pretty clemantis too. That would be nice in Designer's Color discussion if it isn't already there. Those colors really compliment each other yet so different. Reminds me of the colors in that scarf I did that was an experiment in texture and varying sizes of yarn all knit with the same size needle.

Normaedern...You certainly do live in a wonderful area. Your walks must be a lovely adventure everytime wondering what wildlife you will see. Thankyou so much for the photos and would love more any time you have them. Welsh, oh wow, I have Welsh. English, Welsh, Irish, Italian, Greek, and French. Quite a mixture. 

Lurker...I agree with you and would love to see us do more preservation too. Glad you at least have some churches from days gone by.

June...Way too young to lose your father at 53 years of age. Sorry you had to suffer that. Even with all the so-called advancements, my DIL's father died within a short time of being diagnosed and even going through chemo. Big hugs to you for times in the past.

Purl2diva...Oh Hon, so sorry you lost your daughter. Others on here have suffered this horrible pain. How lovely of you to give words of wisdom to others. Hugs

Gagesmom...looks like you and Gage are both going through BIG changes. Hope the transition goes smoothly and will be a good one.

Sassafras...Glad the volunteering went well at the Buddhist Temple. Glad there were some lovely people there.

Machriste...Hope you know we are here for you when your fears take over. I certainly understand you having the feeling you do when you are right there with DH. Perhaps it is just the results of chemo. Dreamweaver has been clear quite a few years now so it can be done. hugs.

Budasha...Would be fun to see the sunflowers in competition for the tallest. I love seeing fields of sunflowers, lavender, and or fields of poppies. Takes your breath away it is so pretty.

Julie...I imagine Ringo is a life saver for you. There certainly is a special bond between the two of you.

Bonnie...So sorry you lost your mom to cancer. We lost Bill's mom to cancer also. I miss her terribly to this day and its been over 20 years now. We do make a difference in people's lives as we can see from others, that life is never the same without the ones we love. It goes on, but we do touch people's lives for the better or worse and I pray mine will be for the better.

Rookie...You will probably be heading out soon if not already headed home. Hope the chef will share the recipes. :thumbup: :thumbup: Safe traveling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer...How nerve wracking to have to drive in that storm with construction sites, etc. Glad you made it safely. How lovely of you to deliver things to the tornado victims. Are these knit things???


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's pic. from Real Edinburgh
> 
> Found on one of my Scottish cousin's facebook page.
> 
> Edit- was there in 2011- but this shot took a lot of waiting for the right moment- photo taken this morning, (that would be Sunday UK time )


GORGEOUS.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Meanwhile, it's so hot and dry here that the clothes (that were washed in cold water) on the line are steaming! :shock:
> 
> Working on a couple of projects today--hope to make some visible progress.


That is really something to look out and see the wash steaming. :shock: Mom used to put wash out on the line in winter and it would steam for the opposite reason.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> Lurker...I agree with you and would love to see us do more preservation too. Glad you at least have some churches from days gone by...
> 
> Julie...I imagine Ringo is a life saver for you. There certainly is a special bond between the two of you...
> ...


Even when he is at his most annoying and trying to tell me the cat walking by is cause for frenzy-...
I must try and get some photos of the local church- just am seldom there when it is open! Not being an Anglican.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, you will love having two cell phones. Know you are loved dear sis.


Thank you. We are waiting till tomorrow as DH lost a whole piece he was arranging. Maybe tomorrow will be better anyway as won't be as busy in the stores. Love to you too dear friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Looking for help from the prayer warriors on here, my friend's daughter Elaine has gone through a horrendous time since suffering with a viral infection 5 years ago. She goes through spells of being okay then it seems to be a different thing that affects her...she's recently had a spell of not being able to eat because her gullet suddenly didn't work and then when that cleared up she's now suffering with terrible headaches which leave her unable to get out of bed and in constant terrible pain. My friend is at her wits end and they have tried everything from acupuncture, homeopathic medicine, osteopathy, and just don't know where to turn next. Last week she had a nerve block injection, but that hasn't helped either. She is such a great girl, she's only 32 and married just a year, this should be the happiest time of her life and the poor soul is miserable. She has such a great spirit too, every time they try something new she's convinced this will be the thing to help...I really don't know how she remains so optimistic, but right now she is really down. I'm worried about my friend too as she's worried out of her mind about her daughter. Please keep Elaine in your thoughts as she struggles through this latest episode and hope that she can be helped somehow. Thank you.


Sounds like her immune system may have gone into over-drive after the virus episode. I will PM you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What does 'mickey' mean? Irish? Got this one at my uncle's 80th birthday up in Canada last week from a cousin I hadn't seen in years. So nice to laugh isn't it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Not taking the mickey out means that the joke you put on wasn't ridiculing or mocking any one. Taking the Mickey our of someone is mocking or ridiculing them. This can be done in fun or seriously.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Betty, the cushion cover is a small granny square and then I continued on two sides only and then finished off going round the whole thing, if that makes sense. I shall post a picture when it is finished.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Cashmeregma* I have had problems with this machine from the get go. It for some reason has frequently had thread jamming issues. I think I got a lemon but hopefully this time it will get fixed for good. Actually no "purple" words said....well at least not many...LOL...I also hope it doesn't take the 3 weeks again. Hopefully I'll hear from them this next week. 



Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen...So sorry you are having so much trouble with the embroidery machine. I have always wanted one but that is a real pain to have it get lost and then have it get jammed twice in a row. I imagine there were a few purple words floating around in the air there. Hope it doesn't take another 3 weeks. Is it because of the thread that it jams?
> 
> Tess...How amazing that you do so much yourselves and will be able to have such beautiful wood at such an amazing price. Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just wrote a book and lost it in the ether somewhere.
> J
> Purple - glad to see your cushions coming along well. I've nearly finished the back of my jacket with my new yarn. May get the whole thing finished before Christmas!
> 
> You'll have it finished way before Christmas. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Purple...Your gardening skills are wonderful in combination with DH. Does he do all the gardening planning and digging, etc., including putting in the ponds? You have created a paradise. Can almost taste the strawberries and love the olive tree. Did you buy that or grow it from a raw olive pit?
> 
> Mr P does all the gardening, I just poke a few weeds and point at things :roll:
> Had a couple of the strawberries today,they were delicious. We bought the olive as a very small tree quite a few years ago, it does not grow very quickly. x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Even when he is at his most annoying and trying to tell me the cat walking by is cause for frenzy-...
> I must try and get some photos of the local church- just am seldom there when it is open! Not being an Anglican.


That must be aggravating and funny at the same time.

Julie, we went to an Anglican church in Canada when I lived with my aunt and uncle. Mind you, it was a very small church as don't know if you could even call West Guilford a village back then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let us know how it works for you. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Thanks Sam. I just purchased the 880 as I have the worst shedding dog ever and one cat. Dog hair is a constant hassle so it will be good to see how well the Rhomba does. I expect I'll have to empty the vacuum many times and I'll hope it doesn't clog.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not taking the mickey out means that the joke you put on wasn't ridiculing or mocking any one. Taking the Mickey our of someone is mocking or ridiculing them. This can be done in fun or seriously.


Thanks Darowil. Pretty soon I will have a new vocabulary.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gagesmom...I think Gage has grown quite a bit or is it my imagination. Looks like a growth spurt to me. So sad about your boss. Hope you will like the new one.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking for help from the prayer warriors on here, my friend's daughter Elaine has gone through a horrendous time since suffering with a viral infection 5 years ago. She goes through spells of being okay then it seems to be a different thing that affects her...she's recently had a spell of not being able to eat because her gullet suddenly didn't work and then when that cleared up she's now suffering with terrible headaches which leave her unable to get out of bed and in constant terrible pain. My friend is at her wits end and they have tried everything from acupuncture, homeopathic medicine, osteopathy, and just don't know where to turn next. Last week she had a nerve block injection, but that hasn't helped either. She is such a great girl, she's only 32 and married just a year, this should be the happiest time of her life and the poor soul is miserable. She has such a great spirit too, every time they try something new she's convinced this will be the thing to help...I really don't know how she remains so optimistic, but right now she is really down. I'm worried about my friend too as she's worried out of her mind about her daughter. Please keep Elaine in your thoughts as she struggles through this latest episode and hope that she can be helped somehow. Thank you.


Elaine will definitely be in my prayer list. Unfortunately it seems to be getting very long.
I'm concerned about Caren. I don't think she's posted since Fri. I'm afraid she has more bad news.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Elaine will definitely be in my prayer list. Unfortunately it seems to be getting very long.
> I'm concerned about Caren. I don't think she's posted since Fri. I'm afraid she has more bad news.
> Junek


I'm sure she is spending most of her time at hospice if that is where her stepfather is or cooking and taking care of EVERYONE. Yes, more bad news may be part of this scenario. I pray he won't have too much pain and the support and love of family will help him to make this most difficult journey. My heart breaks for them. I'm sure it helps her to know we care and are praying even if she can't get online now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is really something to look out and see the wash steaming. :shock: Mom used to put wash out on the line in winter and it would steam for the opposite reason.


And FREEZE!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And FREEZE!!
> Junek


And that it did. Stiff when brought in. Even in summer mom put things in the freezer when they were damp so they would be ironed and the wrinkles came out easier. Prior to wash and wear.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How horrible Kate. I will be sure to put Elaine n my prayer list. 


KateB said:


> Looking for help from the prayer warriors on here, my friend's daughter Elaine has gone through a horrendous time since suffering with a viral infection 5 years ago. She goes through spells of being okay then it seems to be a different thing that affects her...she's recently had a spell of not being able to eat because her gullet suddenly didn't work and then when that cleared up she's now suffering with terrible headaches which leave her unable to get out of bed and in constant terrible pain. My friend is at her wits end and they have tried everything from acupuncture, homeopathic medicine, osteopathy, and just don't know where to turn next. Last week she had a nerve block injection, but that hasn't helped either. She is such a great girl, she's only 32 and married just a year, this should be the happiest time of her life and the poor soul is miserable. She has such a great spirit too, every time they try something new she's convinced this will be the thing to help...I really don't know how she remains so optimistic, but right now she is really down. I'm worried about my friend too as she's worried out of her mind about her daughter. Please keep Elaine in your thoughts as she struggles through this latest episode and hope that she can be helped somehow. Thank you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> And that it did. Stiff when brought in. Even in summer mom put things in the freezer when they were damp so they would be ironed and the wrinkles came out easier. Prior to wash and wear.


How many hours I spent ironing and, of course, no air conditioning! And the things that didn't get ironed the day they were "sprinkled" were put in the refrigerator until the next day!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gage looks so sad it makes me sad. He will be ok but there's no telling him that now.
> 
> Sam, some lovely recipes. Now to just have some time at home with energy to get some printed and tried.
> 
> Uh oh. I snapped some of the keys off to clean under since i was having problems. Did this successfully before after someone on here said they fixed their problem doing that. Amazing how much dust gets under there along with a red pepper seed. LOL Well I took the shift key off and it is wider and doesn't seem to want to stay on now. :shock:


You have cto push them back on r as ther furmy it should click when it is seated correctly


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sam-- good start to the week. I copied and sent the vegan recipe with cashew cheese to a former student who is vegan and she sent her thanks.
> 
> Bulldog, if they have done the preliminary work on the crown, the final fitting is a piece of cake-- no pain, no shots, not even a long time in the chair. Just had one done. not my favorite thing.
> 
> ...


I must have missed that post could somebody tell me what page to find it on please?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well just got caught up. Off to knit on afghan #2. TTYL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> I had a great aunt and uncle who lived on Anglesey. Trearrdur (sp?) Bay near Holyhead. Beautiful sandy beach and lots of cliffs and rock pools. Perfect for children.


I know it well. We are over the Strait near Pwllheli. You are right, great place for children to explore the rock pools :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Looking for help from the prayer warriors on here, my friend's daughter Elaine has gone through a horrendous time since suffering with a viral infection 5 years ago. She goes through spells of being okay then it seems to be a different thing that affects her...she's recently had a spell of not being able to eat because her gullet suddenly didn't work and then when that cleared up she's now suffering with terrible headaches which leave her unable to get out of bed and in constant terrible pain. My friend is at her wits end and they have tried everything from acupuncture, homeopathic medicine, osteopathy, and just don't know where to turn next. Last week she had a nerve block injection, but that hasn't helped either. She is such a great girl, she's only 32 and married just a year, this should be the happiest time of her life and the poor soul is miserable. She has such a great spirit too, every time they try something new she's convinced this will be the thing to help...I really don't know how she remains so optimistic, but right now she is really down. I'm worried about my friend too as she's worried out of her mind about her daughter. Please keep Elaine in your thoughts as she struggles through this latest episode and hope that she can be helped somehow. Thank you.


Prayers for Elaine and her Mum


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Kate, Elaine is on the prayer list. I can certainly empathize. We are on our third year with the aftermath of Angie's St. Lucia virus. I will be lifting her up for comfort and healing for her daughter for sure.

I forgot to tell you all, I finally got my cake straightened out. I just kept working with it. Now to get my socks finished!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Bulldog. Cashmeregma and PurpleFi, I am very blessed.
I will post more, although I am not the world'd best photographer!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes Gage has had a growth spurt for sure. Pants he was wearing a few weeks before school ended are now almost 2 inches to short. Yikes.

He sure did have fun at the splash park. 

I make sure to always ask permission of the parents of the child before posting.

Working on the first one of the all in one sleeveless 9-12 months, will post when finished. Also I will post the 3 sizes I have done o see the difference.

Off I go to knit. Dishes are long done, garbage is out and I am relaxing now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Kehinkle. May it be filled with many blessings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for saying that gwen - i should have and just overlooked it - we are all waiting tess. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Tess *PLEASE post the cake recipe...you don't even have to send it to Sam first.
> 
> What a great purchase your DH got with the Bamboo lumber! I am envious! My DH is a carpenter and he would love that wood too. He was able to get some white oak milled after we had a tree cut down. It is beautiful too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ginnyknits (Jun 22, 2013)

Just got back from Denver for a weekend trip to meet the future in laws. The wedding is the middle of August. Gosh Denver is pretty, and the weather was perfect! It is so nice to have it cool off when the sun goes down in the evening. Dallas just stays hot. I helped choose some new plantings to spruce up my son's yard for the upcoming festivities. There will be lots of out of town family.
I really like her parents. We had dinner Friday nite, and her mother went with us to a LYS Saturday morning. She and future DIL were fascinated as neither are knitters. My son picked out some yarn for a new pair of socks.

It is really heartwarming to see my son so happy and enthusiastic about setting up housekeeping, furnishing his new (old) house, the wedding, and just his life in general. Both my children have made wonderful choices and are thriving. I am confounded by the fact that they both live too far away for an easy visit, though. My daughter is in Florida, so I can't even combine the trips. 

So even though I am completely happy about how well they are doing, I am feeling a little let down to be back home on my own this Sunday evening. I need a little knitting therapy, so I will start those socks. He chose a cherry red with sort of turquoise for heels and toes. Should be a fun combination.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well, i'm back after a busy weekend at the ballfield. we were there all day yesterday - Avery's t-ball game at ten - Ayden's games at two and six - i came home between the two at two and six - Heidi and gary were there all day. but Avery's team won and Ayden's team won which meant that Ayden's team was in line to win the tourney.

we did lose the game at one but they had to fight for every point they got - and had we been the home team and batted last i think we might have won it. we led for the first three innings. the final score was 7/9 which shows just how well both teams played. everyone got trophies - even avery as bat boy.

practice for the traveling all stars start Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday with the first game on Friday i think. this last through july - exciting times at the moser household - i wish avery was old enough but gary is going to suggest they use him as bat boy again.

so we will be traveling over i think a five county area playing other all star teams. lots of fun.

86° at six-thirty this evening - a little muggy - i am comfortable here in the bedroom with the ceiling fan going but i am condemplating turning on the ac for the animals - hickory and Sadie have been panting all day. the sun will soon be down and it will cool off so that is good. we have been having cool nights which make it nice to sleep.

i am going to get busy here and play catch up. --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just after 6:30pm and the skies have opened and it is storming out there. Granny always told me when the thunder rolled that God was bowling. The lightening flashing was him getting a strike. That's how she got me to not be scared of thunderstorms. One smart Granny :thumbup: 

Missing her today, and all her advice and her listening ear.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when did you get your new computer - what kind did you get? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a wet and thundery Surrey, par for the course for Wimbledon!
> 
> Have not yet got any photos on my new computer but will post some from my tablet.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you get olives on your tree - and does it stay outside year around? --- sam --- your yard as always a picture of tranquil paradise.



PurpleFi said:


> Here's some photos of
> the garden this morning.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh dear - she was a busy puppy - were you able to rewind it? it doesn't look too tangled. --- sam



budasha said:


> While knitting, I put my second ball of yarn aside and left the room for a minute. I thought the puppy was rather quiet but didn't think much of it until I went to look for her. This is what I found


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Mosquitos-- just read this on fb, don't have any idea if it works-- take 2-liter green pop bottle, cut off the pointed top just where it straightens and set aside. In bottom, put 1/4 C brown sugar, 1/2 hot warm water and 1/2 tsp yeast. invert the cut-off top and slide into main part just so it holds. Set outside. Will draw mosquitos and they will die, get in, can't get out.
> 
> Sunflowers-- because my feeder often drops whole seeds on the ground, there are lots of sunflowers in my yard. I love them, DD#! says I should pull them as they look messy-- hey, they bloom, birds love them, they don't need water or anything else-- they stay. Besides, they are the state flower. Do you realize how many countries love sunflowers? When I went to China with People to People, we were to bring small presents. I made sunflower lapel dolls, thinking the ladies would like them-- oh, my, everyone liked them! China had huge fields of sunflowers.


Copied & pasted to an email to myself, lol!
Going to give this a try. 1st need a 2ltr pop bottle, will have to ask the neighbors as I don't drink pop!
Thanks for the idea, shall also pass on to others.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the snowball bush budasha - it's huge - ours gets a bit bigger every year but it will be a while before it gets that big - i love bearded iris - yours are beautiful - what a lovely garden you have --- sam



budasha said:


> I'm going to try posting some of my photos. Hope it works this time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you take cuttings with you to plant at your new home? --- sam



budasha said:


> Thank you. I'll miss all these if and when I move.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should bring it to the kap and let us work on it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh no! Looks exactly like a skein my Sydney got hold of....LOL....I refuse to trash it; will eventually get it untangled.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy jack's way - i'm sure the ktp prayer warriors already have him at the top of their prayer list. --- sam



machriste said:


> Hope the outcome is a good one! Jack had a PET scan yesterday. We hear from the oncologist on Tuesday. I'm not having a good feeling about his condition.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the sunflowers gwen - they make me smile too. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Took a couple of picture out the bathroom window....our garden is small and needs weeding terribly....grass is way past due for cutting....but the sunflowers make me smile. Garden is about twice as long as it is wide.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do they grow a lot of sunflowers in france? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I love sunflowers, remind me of France. Xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey siouxann - good to see you - what have you been up to? --- sam



siouxann said:


> Welcome to the Tea Party! I don't think I've seen your name before. Sam always starts us off with a gajillion great-sounding recipes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may be have a picture of the afghan please.

how is the puppy traveling? i always forget her name. gigi?

sam



kehinkle said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes. Happy birthday to td1e DH and SIL who share the day. Shirley, love the wall hanging. When I lived in AZ, I felt like I had finally gone home. Was so nice to spend a weekend out there.
> 
> Have been reading but not commenting much as I seem to be behind all of the time. Wishes and prayers go up when needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a great trip pat - have fun on the Colorado river. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good afternoon Sam, those recipes sound delicious specially the Ropa Vieja and tostones. Love both of them! Tonight will be our last night on vacation as we have been on a three week driving trip from So Cal through Oregon, Washington State, Idaho, Montana, Wyoming ( love those Tetons), Colorado ( doing river rafting on the Colorado and loving the Rockies) and tonight in Las Vegas as they say...from the sublime to the ridiculous and then home tomorrow. Thanks for hosting this week's tea party as always your recipe selections are quite interesting and wish I could make each and everyone if only time permitted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is "simpson's donkey?" --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> For those interested, here is my very first ever knitted donkey.
> 
> He will now go to Kay, a friend, to be dressed as Simpson's Donkey and sold next year during Anzac Day commenorations to raise funds for RSL Sub Branch. Will get pic of one finished to show you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> do they grow a lot of sunflowers in france? --- sam?/quote]
> 
> Hi Sam, fields of sunflowers in France, quite a breath taking sight. Only reslly ti y olives on the tree and not edible. We put it in the vonservatory in the winter.
> just bought a Acer 11.6 inch computer. Still findi g my way rlund it. Using my tablet at the moment , hence some weird spelling.
> Off to bed as it's past mifnight and the WI Knit WIts are here in the morning. Night night everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > do they grow a lot of sunflowers in france? --- sam?/quote]
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gigi - i am so sorry to hear of your dad. there never seems to be enough time.

have you any new scooter tales for us? --- sam



Bobglory said:


> I know I am just jumping in the middle here.....
> 
> Thank you dear friends, and prayer warriors for you prayers, well wishes and kind thoughts over the last few months. It's been a roller coaster ride with unbelievable highs and rock bottom lows.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the cushion cover is going to be fantastic purplefi - the color selection is great.

beautiful clematis - love the color. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely blue skies today.
> 
> gigi, sorry for your loss, hold onto the memories.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what lovely countryside photos normaedern - thank you so much for sharing. the road into the woods is wonderful - i immediately thought of a speeding car from the manor house racing into the woods - i think i have seen too many movies. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Lovely photos, PurpleFi. I walk our lane every day so today (a beautiful day), I have taken some photos. It is very pretty as I live in an Area of Oustanding Natural Beauty. Our coast is also a Marine Conservation Zone. We are very lucky in our wild life. Lots of rare birds and otters in the river.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - with your braava you will get a couple of towers just like with you Roomba - you can sit them anywhere you want to keep it within limits and away from stairs. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen...So sorry you are having so much trouble with the embroidery machine. I have always wanted one but that is a real pain to have it get lost and then have it get jammed twice in a row. I imagine there were a few purple words floating around in the air there. Hope it doesn't take another 3 weeks. Is it because of the thread that it jams?
> 
> Tess...How amazing that you do so much yourselves and will be able to have such beautiful wood at such an amazing price. Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

positive thoughts machriste - sending tons of healing energy to you and to jack --- sam



machriste said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > Ie either delirious, drunk or lying lol.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sorlenna - think the color is spot on. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> What a lovely!
> 
> I have a few pages to catch up, but while I'm here, I got a pic of my current WIP--a toddler pullover, and though I haven't quite finished the yoke and increases yet, one full repeat of the pattern is done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> How many hours I spent ironing and, of course, no air conditioning! And the things that didn't get ironed the day they were "sprinkled" were put in the refrigerator until the next day!
> Junek


Me too June and I had forgotten about the sprinkler to dampen the clothes again and then rolling them and putting in the fridge or freezer. Funny, but I had also forgotten that none of us had air conditioning. Now it is quite common.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> You have cto push them back on r as ther furmy it should click when it is seated correctly


I could do the smaller letter keys fine but the shift key is longer and has some sort of metal thing with ends that must go in somewhere. LOL Can't figure out where but am still trying. :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming to your friend's daughter - hopefully they will soon find the help she needs. --- sam



KateB said:


> Looking for help from the prayer warriors on here, my friend's daughter Elaine has gone through a horrendous time since suffering with a viral infection 5 years ago. She goes through spells of being okay then it seems to be a different thing that affects her...she's recently had a spell of not being able to eat because her gullet suddenly didn't work and then when that cleared up she's now suffering with terrible headaches which leave her unable to get out of bed and in constant terrible pain. My friend is at her wits end and they have tried everything from acupuncture, homeopathic medicine, osteopathy, and just don't know where to turn next. Last week she had a nerve block injection, but that hasn't helped either. She is such a great girl, she's only 32 and married just a year, this should be the happiest time of her life and the poor soul is miserable. She has such a great spirit too, every time they try something new she's convinced this will be the thing to help...I really don't know how she remains so optimistic, but right now she is really down. I'm worried about my friend too as she's worried out of her mind about her daughter. Please keep Elaine in your thoughts as she struggles through this latest episode and hope that she can be helped somehow. Thank you.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Machriste...Hope you know we are here for you when your fears take over. I certainly understand you having the feeling you do when you are right there with DH. Perhaps it is just the results of chemo. Dreamweaver has been clear quite a few years now so it can be done. hugs.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

thewren said:


> love the snowball bush budasha - it's huge - ours gets a bit bigger every year but it will be a while before it gets that big - i love bearded iris - yours are beautiful - what a lovely garden you have --- sam


That snowball caught my eye too....just beautiful.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've made some progress...I may have charted too many rounds! I will finish the next repeat of the pattern and see how long it is.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...just might do that Sam....could offer a prize for getting it untangled....ROFL...


thewren said:


> you should bring it to the kap and let us work on it. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do remember my mom sprinkling clothes to iron them but don't think she put them in the freezer. We didn't have air conditioning but had an attic fan that was wonderful. Would love to have one even now but the layout of our old farm house would not be the same as the ranch style we lived in when we had one. Do have ceiling fans now that are great for when we don't run the ac.


Cashmeregma said:


> Me too June and I had forgotten about the sprinkler to dampen the clothes again and then rolling them and putting in the fridge or freezer. Funny, but I had also forgotten that none of us had air conditioning. Now it is quite common.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

love the pattern for the repeats....this is going to be lovely...but all your work is I think.  Love seeing it too!


Sorlenna said:


> I've made some progress...I may have charted too many rounds! I will finish the next repeat of the pattern and see how long it is.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> love the pattern for the repeats....this is going to be lovely...but all your work is I think.  Love seeing it too!


Thanks! This one is coming out really blue in the photos but it's actually purple--more blue-violet (think it will really set off DGD's eyes).


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I've made some progress...I may have charted too many rounds! I will finish the next repeat of the pattern and see how long it is.


Name of pattern or where it is from? TY Obviously looks good or I wouldn't have asked!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Name of pattern or where it is from? TY Obviously looks good or I wouldn't have asked!


It is one I am in the middle of designing! When I have it finished, you could be a tester for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they only went into the freezer of the fridge when you couldn't finish the ironing in one session. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I do remember my mom sprinkling clothes to iron them but don't think she put them in the freezer. We didn't have air conditioning but had an attic fan that was wonderful. Would love to have one even now but the layout of our old farm house would not be the same as the ranch style we lived in when we had one. Do have ceiling fans now that are great for when we don't run the ac.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am soon to bed - see you in the morning. --- sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> what is "simpson's donkey?" --- sam


Wondered how long it would take for someone to ask. Military history trivia time. During WW1, an english born Australian solder & medic at Anzac Cove was sent to retrieve wounded from the field of battle. He went under fire repeatedly to do so and was killed 4 weeks after arriving in Anzac Cove. He would remove the wounded on a donkey.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gigi...so sorry to hear about the loss of your dad, but so happy that he had a peaceful passing. Congrats on the newly wedded and the baby due to arrive soon. I can't imagine that you have been anything less than super busy. We certainly have missed you and are glad to hear from you again. You know we start to worry about our family when we don't hear from them.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> It is one I am in the middle of designing! When I have it finished, you could be a tester for me.


Never done that before, might be fun.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Night, all. It's been a long day with just the five of us here today. That's a first for a number of weeks!

Actually got to read the Sunday paper, made a fresh blueberry pie with the oil crust recipe I shared a year or so ago for dinner. We had country ribs from the slow cooker, barbecued and falling off the bones, and roasted fresh asparagus/baby red, yellow, and orange sweet peppers/large, white mushroom caps drizzled with olive oil. We all decided that we needed to come back to this ''restaurant'' again. lolol

The meal was delicious and the company was delightful. A Sunday with just the family all day was delightful. This morning's patriotic service at church was impressive and instructive. All in all, a great day. Hope you all enjoyed yours as much.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I could do the smaller letter keys fine but the shift key is longer and has some sort of metal thing with ends that must go in somewhere. LOL Can't figure out where but am still trying. :roll:


I figured out how to do it but now the metal piece that was confusing things is missing. :roll: For some reason at nighttime I can see where the metal should go. Now if I can just find where it fell out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I've made some progress...I may have charted too many rounds! I will finish the next repeat of the pattern and see how long it is.


That is so lovely. You really are making some progress. I'm getting a lot of improvement in my thumbs with giving them a break, so hoping to get back to knitting soon. You all are sure inspiring me with gorgeous knitting like this. Beautiful design Sorlenna.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> they only went into the freezer of the fridge when you couldn't finish the ironing in one session. --- sam


For some reason it seemed to distribute the water throughout the clothing better and made getting the wrinkles out when you went to iron, a real breeze when we had no steam irons back then.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am soon to bed - see you in the morning. --- sam


Sam, that is so early for you but I guess all the boys games have changed your schedule drastically.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Have had a busy day, I think I have the packing done except for the last minute things & managed not to cram the one small bag we share when on the bike.
We went up to the lake for supper with DIL, GKs & DILs parents, son was working nights, starts at 5pm so had left before we got there. Wanted to see them before we leave on Tuesday. 
Very hot & humid today, a few more heavy showers but the forcast is good so hopefully we won't get rained on in our travels.
I want to give the garden a quick run through tomorrow to catch any weeds I missed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> For some reason it seemed to distribute the water throughout the clothing better and made getting the wrinkles out when you went to iron, a real breeze when we had no steam irons back then.


I am so glad for perma press as I hate ironing, I only do what absolutely has to be done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Patocenzio, sounds like you have had a great vacation,you have certainly travelled through some beautiful country. I tried to talk the guys into rafting on the Snake River on one of our bike trips but couldn't get them to go.
Kate, I hope they soon find some help for your friends daughter. So sad when young people are so sick.
Sam, sounds like you will be busy with baseball for the next while, hope the boys have a great time.
Sorleena, looking forward to seeing your WIP done, looking great. What size will it fit when done?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, I'm glad you had a relaxing Sunday, you certainy deserve a rest after such a busy week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've made some progress...I may have charted too many rounds! I will finish the next repeat of the pattern and see how long it is.


That looks good Sorlenna. It should be easy to cut out a couple of rows from the top of the patterns shouldn't it if you need to? And a bit long is better as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wondered how long it would take for someone to ask. Military history trivia time. During WW1, an english born Australian solder & medic at Anzac Cove was sent to retrieve wounded from the field of battle. He went under fire repeatedly to do so and was killed 4 weeks after arriving in Anzac Cove. He would remove the wounded on a donkey.


I too wondered how long till someone saked- but left you to answer as I didn't know the story well enough to tell others.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Never done that before, might be fun.


I've been a tester for one pattern- guess whose?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> For some reason it seemed to distribute the water throughout the clothing better and made getting the wrinkles out when you went to iron, a real breeze when we had no steam irons back then.


My aunt sprinkled her washing but I don't remember Mum doing it. Maybe it was the 16 years between them in age?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Gigi...so sorry to hear about the loss of your dad, but so happy that he had a peaceful passing. Congrats on the newly wedded and the baby due to arrive soon. I can't imagine that you have been anything less than super busy. We certainly have missed you and are glad to hear from you again. You know we start to worry about our family when we don't hear from them.


Gigi...you have been on quite a roller coaster..hugs and prayers that you have only good news for a good long time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so lovely. You really are making some progress. I'm getting a lot of improvement in my thumbs with giving them a break, so hoping to get back to knitting soon. You all are sure inspiring me with gorgeous knitting like this. Beautiful design Sorlenna.


Sorlenna, love the color and design of new project..you are so inspiring.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> I too wondered how long till someone saked- but left you to answer as I didn't know the story well enough to tell others.


Knew most of it, result of serving in a Reserve Medical Unit, but had to check the details and found the pics as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have had a busy day, I think I have the packing done except for the last minute things & managed not to cram the one small bag we share when on the bike.
> We went up to the lake for supper with DIL, GKs & DILs parents, son was working nights, starts at 5pm so had left before we got there. Wanted to see them before we leave on Tuesday.
> Very hot & humid today, a few more heavy showers but the forcast is good so hopefully we won't get rained on in our travels.
> I want to give the garden a quick run through tomorrow to catch any weeds I missed.


Safe travels and have loads of fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sitting in Honolulu waiting for plane to Salt Lake City..we'll be into tomorrow when we arrive on the mainland and then have the last leg of the flight to Chicago..my bed is going to feel mighty good.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow, lots of activity on the Tea Party since last night! As promised, here is the Home made Cake Mix recipe I promised:

Home Made Cake Mix

11 Cups flour
7 tbsp baking powder
5 tsp salt
3 1/2 cups vegetable shortening (crisco) or margarine
7 1/2 cups sugar

Mix all ingredients together using a pastry cutter or by hand until cornmea consistency. Store in an air tight container. Can be stored in the freezer as well. This amount makes 6 8x8 square or round cakes. It makes 3 9x13 cakes.

Plain cake:
2 1/4 cups mix
1/2 cup milk
1 egg
1/2 tsp vanilla

Mix as usual and bake at 350 degrees until golden brown and a toothpick comes out clean.

Orange Cake:

2 1/4 cups mix
8 tbsp orange juice
1 egg
1/2 tsp orange or lemon extract

Mix as usual and bake at 350 degrees until golden brown and a toothpick comes out clean.

You can add anything you like, fruit, nuts, chocolate chips. It makes wonderful cakes and cuts the time down considerably as well as the price. You can also reduce the sugar if you like but don't leave it out completely as it will make the cake come out odd. Keep smiling and have a great day! ~Tess~


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Knew most of it, result of serving in a Reserve Medical Unit, but had to check the details and found the pics as well.


Had heard of him but that was all.
Wonder how many of these guys did great work? Just found out recently that my Grandfather was at one of the major battles in Belgium as a stretcher bearer and was given a medal for 'just' going back again and again and bringing soldiers out while under fire. Mum has no recollection of him ever talking about it- or indeed of his experiences of the war. He kept a diary which is at the War Memorial in Canberra and the day just gets a passing reference.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Knew most of it, result of serving in a Reserve Medical Unit, but had to check the details and found the pics as well.


I am sure there are other medicos and other donkeys in the story of Gallipoli.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. 

WI knitwits here this morning.

Healing vibes and hugs to all.

Hope you havea good week. Monday photos...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> well, i'm back after a busy weekend at the ballfield. we were there all day yesterday - Avery's t-ball game at ten - Ayden's games at two and six - i came home between the two at two and six - Heidi and gary were there all day. but Avery's team won and Ayden's team won which meant that Ayden's team was in line to win the tourney.
> 
> we did lose the game at one but they had to fight for every point they got - and had we been the home team and batted last i think we might have won it. we led for the first three innings. the final score was 7/9 which shows just how well both teams played. everyone got trophies - even avery as bat boy.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a busy weekend Sam, but fun watching your GSs. When you say ball game I'm assuming it's basketball? After last weeks changeable weather looks like we're in for a better week this week with temps 20c-26c (68f-78f). Perfect in my book.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wondered how long it would take for someone to ask. Military history trivia time. During WW1, an english born Australian solder & medic at Anzac Cove was sent to retrieve wounded from the field of battle. He went under fire repeatedly to do so and was killed 4 weeks after arriving in Anzac Cove. He would remove the wounded on a donkey.


Thanks for that Busyworkerbee. When you said Simpsons donkey I was thinking Bart Simpson etc! Duh!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> WI knitwits here this morning.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos again. I love the lavender and the pinks. I can smell them from here:thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Ms. Tess said:


> Wow, lots of activity on the Tea Party since last night! As promised, here is the Home made Cake Mix recipe I promised:
> 
> Home Made Cake Mix
> 
> ...


Thanks Tess. That sounds like a great time saving recipe. Did you say that you could keep the basic mix in the freezer until needed?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely photos again. I love the lavender and the pinks. I can smell them from here:thumbup:


They are beautiful, as PurpleFi's photos of her garden always are! 
I must hie me to my cot!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are beautiful, as PurpleFi's photos of her garden always are!
> I must hie me to my cot!


Sleep tight and sweet dreams


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello all. End of last week was difficult due to chemo side-effects but I've been better since yesterday. This good weather would lift even the most down-hearted and I'm not that down-hearted!!! I've made progress with the baby blanket and will continue working on that.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. End of last week was difficult due to chemo side-effects but I've been better since yesterday. This good weather would lift even the most down-hearted and I'm not that down-hearted!!! I've made progress with the baby blanket and will continue working on that.


Sorry to hear last week ended badly, but it is great to hear that you are now feeling better, the weather does make a big difference.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, Valerie.

It is so good the hear from you and to know that in spite of the side effects, your spirits are up. Please know that you are missed and close in our hearts.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Just caught up again. Thank you Sam for opening another Tea Party. I'm glad you were out enjoying yourself - I was beginning to worry about you. Thanks for all the recipes as usual. I forgot to mention that last week I made the sweet potato hash from last weeks recipes. It turned out really tasty - I thought the seasonings were a bit too much when I read it, but you do in fact need them all. Added a couple of eggs on top and it made a good supper.
> I have just finished reading an interesting book called The Last Runaway by Tracy Chevalier about the Underground Railroad helping runaway slaves from the south get to the north and Canada. It is set in Ohio and might appeal to you Ohioans out there. Another bit of American history that I knew nothing about.
> Happy Birthday Kehinkle. I hope you have a great day and many happy and safe days of driving.
> Welcome to all the recent newcomers. It's always nice to see new faces at Sam's table.


I might try and get that from the library. I have not long ago finished Uncle Toms Cabin. Loved it. Very well written.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. End of last week was difficult due to chemo side-effects but I've been better since yesterday. This good weather would lift even the most down-hearted and I'm not that down-hearted!!! I've made progress with the baby blanket and will continue working on that.


I am sorry bthat you are suffering but glad you are enjoying the sun. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. End of last week was difficult due to chemo side-effects but I've been better since yesterday. This good weather would lift even the most down-hearted and I'm not that down-hearted!!! I've made progress with the baby blanket and will continue working on that.


Hello Valerie. Hang in there girl. you're one more nearer the end. Lots of love.xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm going to try posting some of my photos. Hope it works this time.


Beautiful garden. My Aunt had a snowball tree, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me too June and I had forgotten about the sprinkler to dampen the clothes again and then rolling them and putting in the fridge or freezer. Funny, but I had also forgotten that none of us had air conditioning. Now it is quite common.


The only place having air conditioning was the movie theater!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've made some progress...I may have charted too many rounds! I will finish the next repeat of the pattern and see how long it is.


That's beautiful. I love the design and the color is just as beautiful!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> they only went into the freezer of the fridge when you couldn't finish the ironing in one session. --- sam


That's the only reason ours was put in the refrigerator.
Sometimes Mom got a little too optimistic about how much would get done!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The entry into the plantation(after coming through locked gate. Turning into the lane from the main road is a leap of faith, because it looks like a drop off especially at night.


Wow, wow. Gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wondered how long it would take for someone to ask. Military history trivia time. During WW1, an english born Australian solder & medic at Anzac Cove was sent to retrieve wounded from the field of battle. He went under fire repeatedly to do so and was killed 4 weeks after arriving in Anzac Cove. He would remove the wounded on a donkey.


I don't ever remember hearing about Anzac in school but then if we covered WW I in school, it sure didn't stick...I think that's from WW I, and the only reason I think that is from hearing about the older movie. I think Mel Gibson was in it.
Junek

After re-reading your note, I see you wrote that!! DUH!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it's the most beautiful place I have ever seen...so so far from my reality that I have to return to tomorrow. A once in a lifetime experience. We got a little rain on us last night, but didn't dampen the partying any. Groom's dad sang Pearly Shells for the group. He lived in Hawaii for quite awhile and that was his lullaby song for all his kids; quite emotional.


It all sounds wonderful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 12, still behind. :roll: Bedtime again, where do the days go?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I am so glad for perma press as I hate ironing, I only do what absolutely has to be done.


I don't do ANY. I have a few all cotton jeans that get sent to the cleaners to be pressed after washing. With my back and shoulder problems, ironing doesn't get done.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> WI knitwits here this morning.
> 
> ...


Love, love, love the fuchsia! I don't think i've ever seen any growing. And always enjoy the Buddhas and all of your garden pictures. It's even lovely in winter!
Thanks for sharing.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I don't do ANY. I have a few all cotton jeans that get sent to the cleaners to be pressed after washing. With my back and shoulder problems, ironing doesn't get done.
> Junek


Ironing! What is ironing? Please explain. 0 :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Love, love, love the fuchsia! I don't think i've ever seen any growing. And always enjoy the Buddhas and all of your garden pictures. It's even lovely in winter!
> Thanks for sharing.
> Junek


Thanks June. Just going to pick some strawberries and raspberries before the blackbird eats them. X


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. End of last week was difficult due to chemo side-effects but I've been better since yesterday. This good weather would lift even the most down-hearted and I'm not that down-hearted!!! I've made progress with the baby blanket and will continue working on that.


So glad to hear you've recovered from the baddies!
So glad the weather is good and you're so right about it affecting our outlook on life.
It's always a joy to hear from you.
Junek


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thanks Tess. That sounds like a great time saving recipe. Did you say that you could keep the basic mix in the freezer until needed?


Hi Angelam, yes you can. I buy things in bulk and always have small pails left afterward. I used a margarine pail to put what I didn't use in and froze it. It's the same as biscuit mix which I have a pail of in the freezer as well. Never know when those Red Lobster Biscuit cravings will hit so I'm prepared! lol =)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks June. Just going to pick some strawberries and raspberries before the blackbird eats them. X


They like them as much as we do!
Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ironing! What is ironing? Please explain. 0 :lol:


I was wondering the same thing? I vaguely remember ironing some shirts until Pat wasn't happy with the way I ironed his army shirts so he took over. hmmmm. I do have an iron around here somewhere.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So glad to hear you've recovered from the baddies!
> So glad the weather is good and you're so right about it affecting our outlook on life.
> It's always a joy to hear from you.
> Junek


--------
ptofValerie"

I admire your attitude. I am sure that it helps as I have friends who have beaten it and they just decided to do what they have to do and live their lives. It seems to work well. 3 friends are 5 4 and 7 year cancer survivors with no sign of anything new happening. You are in my thoughts and Prayers - rest when you need to and do exactly what you are doing - especially your attitude.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like you had a busy weekend Sam, but fun watching your GSs. When you say ball game I'm assuming it's basketball? After last weeks changeable weather looks like we're in for a better week this week with temps 20c-26c (68f-78f). Perfect in my book.


Since no one answered...Sam's grandsons play baseball. FINALLY, basketball season has ended. I know a lot of us are fans but I'm not a sports fan!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. End of last week was difficult due to chemo side-effects but I've been better since yesterday. This good weather would lift even the most down-hearted and I'm not that down-hearted!!! I've made progress with the baby blanket and will continue working on that.


Glad the weather is good and helping you feel bright despite the effects of the chemo. Is that 2 more to go?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I might try and get that from the library. I have not long ago finished Uncle Toms Cabin. Loved it. Very well written.


Uncle Tom's Cabin is wonderful isn't it? I read it a number of years ago now. Well worth reading those who haven't read it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Beautiful wall hanging!!


Thankyou very much! It is on my living room wall.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I was wondering the same thing? I vaguely remember ironing some shirts until Pat wasn't happy with the way I ironed his army shirts so he took over. hmmmm. I do have an iron around here somewhere.


Hi Shirley, I mostly iron when I am dressmaking, then wouldn't be without one xx


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely photos, PurpleFi. I walk our lane every day so today (a beautiful day), I have taken some photos. It is very pretty as I live in an Area of Oustanding Natural Beauty. Our coast is also a Marine Conservation Zone. We are very lucky in our wild life. Lots of rare birds and otters in the river.


Your pictures are so beautiful. I have always wanted to go to the UK. We did get to Scotland as our ancestors are Scots and Pat (dh) got to Northern Ireland as his mother was from there - (just after the war when he was stationed with the UN in Germany.

I always wanted to visit Wales - and the rest of the UK. Now that I have friends there I wish we had taken the time and had met you all. Beautiful Place.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. End of last week was difficult due to chemo side-effects but I've been better since yesterday. This good weather would lift even the most down-hearted and I'm not that down-hearted!!! I've made progress with the baby blanket and will continue working on that.


Hi Valerie, sending you healing vibes and gentle hugsx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Since no one answered...Sam's grandsons play baseball. FINALLY, basketball season has ended. I know a lot of us are fans but I'm not a sports fan!
> Junek


Thanks June. Not that I know anything about either game!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Stunning...what are the deep pink flowers? Never seen them before....believe it was the first picture.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> WI knitwits here this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL so did I Angelam! It was very interesting to read about it and thank you Busyworkerbee for sharing that info.


angelam said:


> Thanks for that Busyworkerbee. When you said Simpsons donkey I was thinking Bart Simpson etc! Duh!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Valerie your spirit is such an inspiration. I am so proud of you and your determination to remain positive. It is almost over isn't it...just a couple more treatments. Keeping you in prayer. Can't wait to see the baby blanket.


ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. End of last week was difficult due to chemo side-effects but I've been better since yesterday. This good weather would lift even the most down-hearted and I'm not that down-hearted!!! I've made progress with the baby blanket and will continue working on that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning and a Happy Monday to you all!! Sam, so is the tournament that was to play Friday night to be reschedueled or is it just a miss until next year? I'm sure he wanted to play. 
Haven't been on all weekend and most of last week, just too many things going on. Friday we went to Cheyenne, Saturday was house work, yesterday a neighbor of Marlas gave us a bunch of sod they cut out of her yard, so we had to put at least half of that down, hard work but it looks good. Now I'm running out the door to head back to Cheyenne. I hope everyone is doing well, I hope to catch up at least a little bit this evening, thank you Sam for hosting every week, you do a fabulous job of it, hope you were able to get your word program working the way you want it too. 
Okay, if I don't get off here, I'll never get out the door. Have a great day everyone!! HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Valerie your spirit is such an inspiration. I am so proud of you and your determination to remain positive. It is almost over isn't it...just a couple more treatments. Keeping you in prayer. Can't wait to see the baby blanket.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My dad was such a picky dresser that his dress shirts were sent to the dry cleaners/laundry to be done with heavy starch. I remember loving to iron his handkerchieves as a child. Only other things mom ironed were her dresses,etc.


Designer1234 said:


> I was wondering the same thing? I vaguely remember ironing some shirts until Pat wasn't happy with the way I ironed his army shirts so he took over. hmmmm. I do have an iron around here somewhere.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. End of last week was difficult due to chemo side-effects but I've been better since yesterday. This good weather would lift even the most down-hearted and I'm not that down-hearted!!! I've made progress with the baby blanket and will continue working on that.


I'm glad to hear the weather is good and you're feeling better.

PurpleFi, your photos are stunning as always!

Thanks to everyone for the comments on the WIP. Some of you asked some questions--



darowil said:


> That looks good Sorlenna. It should be easy to cut out a couple of rows from the top of the patterns shouldn't it if you need to? And a bit long is better as well.


I can always leave out some of the rows and do the bottom ribbing--I will wait to see how long this latest repeat of the design is. I think longer is better, too, since kids grow fast and I want her to get some wear out of it!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, looking forward to seeing your WIP done, looking great. What size will it fit when done?


Bonnie, it should be from 9 mos to about 4T, depending on gauge. The one I'm making is for 2T.



Cashmeregma said:


> That is so lovely. You really are making some progress. I'm getting a lot of improvement in my thumbs with giving them a break, so hoping to get back to knitting soon. You all are sure inspiring me with gorgeous knitting like this. Beautiful design Sorlenna.


Thank you and I am happy that I can be an inspiration! I know about thumbs--they are so very useful when they are working properly and such a pain when they are not! Mine is about the same--just working slowly and resting/shaking out the hand when I need to.

Today is a work day--but a short week this week with the holiday on Friday--so that is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sleep tight and sweet dreams


Thanks! Got 5 hours rest after my shower- so for me that is very good going!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. End of last week was difficult due to chemo side-effects but I've been better since yesterday. This good weather would lift even the most down-hearted and I'm not that down-hearted!!! I've made progress with the baby blanket and will continue working on that.


So glad to hear your spirits are up- even if last week ended a bit 'stink'.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ironing! What is ironing? Please explain. 0 :lol:


Something I just did a mountain of this morning! Oh well, at least it's done now.

VALERIE - Sorry to hear last week was a trial, but you sound in good spirits and as Joy said you're one nearer to the last treatment.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I loved ironing, once I got past Mom's requiring us to learn to press everything from handkerchiefs to pillow cases and my dad's boxer shorts. When my girls were very young polyester/permanent press materials had not been invented yet. Even the infant dresses (with the poofy sleeve caps) had to be ironed after sprinkling. Whatever didn't get finished before starting dinner went into the fridge or freezer for tomorrow to keep it from mildewing.

While accomplishing this chore, I could be with the girls, visit with Don, have a glass of iced tea, etc. while not having to keep pets, children, or Don off the clean damp floors or out of my way while doing other jobs about the house. lol I could also hear the radio music, watch the news on TV, whatever, and have a feeling of accomplishment when it was finished.

Of course, back in those days and that neighborhood, the kids played outdoors unless it was raining hard--by themselves or with the others in the area in safety.

Now with a 16 yr old in the house with his requirements, just finding a place to set up the ironing board takes some planning. I remember my mom using pants ''stretchers'' to dry my dad's and brothers' jeans. They were expandable in both length and width and left the jeans looking ironed and properly creased. This was back in the days when all men shaved daily and the boys wore sport (or even white) shirts to school. And girls always wore dresses or skirts and blouses to school with lace-up shoes and socks/anklets. Of course teachers always wore nylons, heels, and suits or ''office''type dresses to classes and church. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Stunning...what are the deep pink flowers? Never seen them before....believe it was the first picture.


They're fuschias Gwen and they come in different colours. These are some we have in our garden.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I loved ironing, once I got past Mom's requiring us to learn to press everything from handkerchiefs to pillow cases and my dad's boxer shorts. When my girls were very young polyester/permanent press materials had not been invented yet. Even the infant dresses (with the poofy sleeve caps) had to be ironed after sprinkling. Whatever didn't get finished before starting dinner went into the fridge or freezer for tomorrow to keep it from mildewing.
> 
> While accomplishing this chore, I could be with the girls, visit with Don, have a glass of iced tea, etc. while not having to keep pets, children, or Don off the clean damp floors or out of my way while doing other jobs about the house. lol I could also hear the radio music, watch the news on TV, whatever, and have a feeling of accomplishment when it was finished.
> 
> ...


I did wonder why things we're put in the freezer or fridge and thought to myself, "We didn't need to because we don't get the humidity" then it dawned........when I was young we didn't have a fridge or freezer! I think I was about 10 (early 1960s) when we got our first fridge. As for ironing, when the boys were small we had a large, square wooden playpen and I used to set the ironing board up INSIDE it whilst they played in the room!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks June. Not that I know anything about either game!


I do understand baseball but only because my dad was a fan and we would go to Sun afternoon games during spring and summer. When I was growing up each little town and village in the countryside had a baseball team. No admission and the players played for fun.
Seemed there was always a man smoking a stinking cigar nearby so there always tried to find which way the wind was blowing!! LOL!! Nothing like childhood memories!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Love, love, love the fuchsia! I don't think i've ever seen any growing. And always enjoy the Buddhas and all of your garden pictures. It's even lovely in winter!
> Thanks for sharing.
> Junek


I love fuchsias but I always seem to get spider mites in them so I gave up on growing them. My MIL had the same problem & would sit with a Qtip & alcohol cleaning the leaves but ai don't have the patience for that.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My dad was such a picky dresser that his dress shirts were sent to the dry cleaners/laundry to be done with heavy starch. I remember loving to iron his handkerchieves as a child. Only other things mom ironed were her dresses,etc.


And my mother ironed EVERYTHING!! Even bras (they were cotton) And my father's summer cotton underwear!
Junek


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gigi,

So sorry to hear of your father's passing. Such a sad time in the midst off happier ones. Congrats to the new couple and to the family on the baby. Funny how the young people don't know what disruptions (wonderful ones) that newborns can cause. My son swears he hasn't had a good night's sleep in almost 8 years! 

Hope the coming months see an improvement in your life. Take care of yourself.

Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The only place having air conditioning was the movie theater!


We don't have air conditioning. We have what I call Ukrainian air-con. We have an old car radiator sitting in front of our furnace fan, there is a garden hose going in the top with cold water, just barely turned on, then another garden hose out the bottom & out the basement window onto my fruit trees.
It would not work for anyone paying for their water but for the few days we need it it does well. I don't know where my DH got the idea but he loves to make things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie...Have a wonderful vacation and travel safely. Sure hope you can talk those guys into doing some of the fun things you want. :wink: 

Rookie...Safe trip back and hopefully no problems.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

those are beautiful! 


KateB said:


> They're fuschias Gwen and they come in different colours. These are some we have in our garden.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. End of last week was difficult due to chemo side-effects but I've been better since yesterday. This good weather would lift even the most down-hearted and I'm not that down-hearted!!! I've made progress with the baby blanket and will continue working on that.


Sorry you had some difficult side-effects Valerie but pray it is doing the job it should and in the end you will be healthy and knitting along with sewing up a storm. Wonderful that you are having some good weather and can't wait to see the baby blanket.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> That's the only reason ours was put in the refrigerator.
> Sometimes Mom got a little too optimistic about how much would get done!
> Junek


We sprinkled and put in the fridge or freezer and it seemed the dampness went through all the fabric instead of just where it was sprinkled. Made the ironing so much easier.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Ironing! What is ironing? Please explain. 0 :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Valerie, glad you made it through another treatment, only 2 more to go. Keep your spirits up & try to enjoy some of the summer weather, just being able to sit out in the sunshine makes you feel a little better.

Kate, beautiful fuchsias.

Rookie, hope the return trip goes well, that is such a long. flight I'm sure you will be glad to get home. 

Well, I must get off my butt & get some last minute things done, we are off in the morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> those are beautiful!


Gwen, you can buy seeds for them from the garden catalogue, not sure if you are into houseplants but we grow them inside here & just hang them out in summer, you could probably grow them inside during the heat of the summer & outside in spring & fall. They are also easy to start from cuttings


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

My mom contracted TB shortly after I was born , had a lung removed and was never really well after that. I learned to iron very early starting with handkerchiefs , pillowcases and tee shirts and boxer shorts and progressing to white shirts.

I also remember ironing those little girls dresses with ruffles and puffy sleeves. 

I don't mind ironing once I get started but it takes a lot to overcome inertia.

I had a friend who always left her ironing board up between the living and dining rooms so she could watch TV. She called it her room divider.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra...I'm watching a series set in Wyoming, Longmire. Fun to see some of where you are. Near a Cheyenne reservation.

Ohio Joy...We must be around the same age. No permanent press when all my wee brothers and sisters were born and I got to do all the ironing. Remember the nylons with the seams up the back that we had to keep straight?

Gwen...If I remember correctly, back when I lived in a farmhouse I had fuschia and the hummingbirds loved them.

Kate...Too funny picturing you in the play pen ironing with the wee ones having the run of the room.

Purl2diva...like the room divider idea. Nice not to have to put it up and down every time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wondering when Dreamweaver will hear something. Big hugs for her today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> They're fuschias Gwen and they come in different colours. These are some we have in our garden.


Fuschias come in many different varieties and are a very popular plant here in the summer. I remember many years ago a friend of ours, a keen gardener, grew all sorts of fuschias. His wife's spinster sister lived with them but suddenly at the age of 60 got married. They bought the house next door and the new husband was also a keen gardener so they removed the dividing fence. Between them they had THE most amazing garden with just about every type of fuschia known to man!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Ohio Joy...We must be around the same age. No permanent press when all my wee brothers and sisters were born and I got to do all the ironing. Remember the nylons with the seams up the back that we had to keep straight?

I remember the seams up the back. I also remember taking nylons to be invisibly mended when they got a ladder.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely photos, PurpleFi. I walk our lane every day so today (a beautiful day), I have taken some photos. It is very pretty as I live in an Area of Oustanding Natural Beauty. Our coast is also a Marine Conservation Zone. We are very lucky in our wild life. Lots of rare birds and otters in the river.


Absolutely beautiful scenery.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Ohio Joy...We must be around the same age. No permanent press when all my wee brothers and sisters were born and I got to do all the ironing. Remember the nylons with the seams up the back that we had to keep straight?
> 
> I remember the seams up the back. I also remember taking nylons to be invisibly mended when they got a ladder.


I remember the nylons, too, but was too young to wear them when they had the seams up the back. But remember loving the idea of panty hose when they came out. Happier still when the hose with the lacy elastic tops came out. Now I don't even own a pair!!.
I live in pants (trousers to our overseas sisters).
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I remember the nylons, too, but was too young to wear them when they had the seams up the back. But remember loving the idea of panty hose when they came out. Happier still when the hose with the lacy elastic tops came out. Now I don't even own a pair!!.
> I live in pants (trousers to our overseas sisters).
> Junek


I wore the seamed nylons with the very pointy toes and quite skinny high heels. I'm sure a lot of us ruined our feet and backs wearing those. Now I hurt just looking at younger women walking in those stilletos. loved panty-hose but don't wear them at all now. Yes, pants/trousers are what I like now and what I used to call old-lady shoes or tong shoes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely blue skies today.
> I've been working on some crochet using Kaffe Fassett colours.
> 
> going to have a lazy day today. Happy Sunday to everyone.
> ...


Your clematis looks very pretty twining around that plant hanger..

Are you making the cushion cover for someone else? Not your usual colour! Even so, it's still pretty.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Prayers for Jack and Alan going up still, trying to get caught up to see if there is more news.

Rookie, beautiful family vacation, welcome home!

Kathy, Happy Belated Birthday! Hope all is well with you and Lila, enjoy your family time this weekend. 

Regarding the man who left the baby in the car after looking it up on the internet, I'm just dumbstruck and I feel so sorry for his wife/mother of the baby and the rest of the family. Situations like that I really feel an "eye for eye" consequences would help stop a lot of the violence and criminal activity in the world. (NOT trying to start a debate or anything of the sort, JMHO)

Love the donkey, he reminds me of Eeyore. 

Gigi, we have missed you and your wonderful stories. Prayers and hugs to you on the loss of your father. It's never easy to say goodbye. 

We had lots of rain, thunder and lightening last night. About an inch and a half of rain, with more possible today. Flood watches in effect. Supposed to cool off quite a bit after tomorrow with highs only in the mid 70sf and nights down in the 50sf for early July that is cool, if they are correct. We will see! 

DMIL hurt her "real" knee over the weekend so DH had to really get on her to go to Dr today and get xray and to stay home from family bday lunch over the weekend and rest it since she refused to go to ER. Is going to buy her a cane also, we will see if she actually uses it. He gave her the choice of a walker or a cane, she chose the cane, will see what the dr. says. 

Better get some work done!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's pic. from Real Edinburgh
> 
> Found on one of my Scottish cousin's facebook page.
> 
> Edit- was there in 2011- but this shot took a lot of waiting for the right moment- photo taken this morning, (that would be Sunday UK time )


Very striking photo.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I must get off my butt & get some last minute things done, we are off in the morning.


Have a wonderful trip...we will be waiting for a full report.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> They're fuschias Gwen and they come in different colours. These are l, some we have in our garden.


They are really pretty, love the colours xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your clematis looks very pretty twining around that plant hanger..
> 
> Are you making the cushion cover for someone else? Not your usual colour! Even so, it's still pretty.


I'm making some cushions for the garden seats. Using Kaffe Fassett colour scheme.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I loved ironing, once I got past Mom's requiring us to learn to press everything from handkerchiefs to pillow cases and my dad's boxer shorts. When my girls were very young polyester/permanent press materials had not been invented yet. Even the infant dresses (with the poofy sleeve caps) had to be ironed after sprinkling. Whatever didn't get finished before starting dinner went into the fridge or freezer for tomorrow to keep it from mildewing.
> 
> While accomplishing this chore, I could be with the girls, visit with Don, have a glass of iced tea, etc. while not having to keep pets, children, or Don off the clean damp floors or out of my way while doing other jobs about the house. lol I could also hear the radio music, watch the news on TV, whatever, and have a feeling of accomplishment when it was finished.
> 
> ...


I seem to remember Caren is another who enjoys ironing- 'fraid I do it only when absolutely forced to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> They're fuschias Gwen and they come in different colours. These are some we have in our garden.


And the Fuchsia is native to New Zealand and Chile, although our ones are very small and not at all showy like the cultivated ones.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk. She's asleep on the floor.
Have to get out my scarf projeect and figure where I went wrong. Haha to tink.
Darlene, hope you get some down time. I find if v I get over tired/emotional I may have emotional flashbacks also.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:45pm and I am signing on now, marking my spot for later. Have to work tonight, new owners first day. 

Will see you later after work and catch up then.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Regarding the man who left the baby in the car after looking it up on the internet, I'm just dumbstruck and I feel so sorry for his wife/mother of the baby and the rest of the family. Situations like that I really feel an "eye for eye" consequences would help stop a lot of the violence and criminal activity in the world. (NOT trying to start a debate or anything of the sort, JMHO)


I saw on the news earlier that they said the mother of the boy had also looked up how long it took a child to die in a hot car. Some people should be sterilized before they're adults!!!! Unbelieveable that parents would even consider harming any child but their own child??????
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:45pm and I am signing on now, marking my spot for later. Have to work tonight, new owners first day.
> 
> Will see you later after work and catch up then.


Glad to know you kept your job...you never said you got notification that they wanted you to continue!
Hope you like these owners as much as you did the others!
junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> .
> 
> Ohio Joy...We must be around the same age. No permanent press when all my wee brothers and sisters were born and I got to do all the ironing. Remember the nylons with the seams up the back that we had to keep straight?


Not only do I remember them, Daralene, I had to wear them during student teaching and having my first full-time classes at my old high school. And ruining them frequently on the front edge of my desk chair in the classroom up on the 3rd floor of the main building. Panty hose were not truly prevalent until after DD#1 was born and I returned to subbing while Don was in the South Pacific during Viet Nam. Golly, that building could get really warm up on the 3rd floor and there was one more floor of classrooms above me.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i remember - we talked about him last year - i should have remembered. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Wondered how long it would take for someone to ask. Military history trivia time. During WW1, an english born Australian solder & medic at Anzac Cove was sent to retrieve wounded from the field of battle. He went under fire repeatedly to do so and was killed 4 weeks after arriving in Anzac Cove. He would remove the wounded on a donkey.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was early but i was so sleepy - i went right to sleep and woke up when Heidi called and said the coffee was on. feel pretty good today. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, that is so early for you but I guess all the boys games have changed your schedule drastically.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh dear - she was a busy puppy - were you able to rewind it? it doesn't look too tangled. --- sam


I've started but still have a long way to go.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the snowball bush budasha - it's huge - ours gets a bit bigger every year but it will be a while before it gets that big - i love bearded iris - yours are beautiful - what a lovely garden you have --- sam


Thanks, Sam. I have to spray the snowball because some insects are eating the leaves. My roses too. Along with the beauty, come these beasts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you take cuttings with you to plant at your new home? --- sam


I don't know. The wisteria was a cutting from my mom's but it takes forever to bloom. I think it was a good 10 years before it bloomed. I don't know yet what kind of place I'll get so I can't really plan.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's why i have my shirts done at the laundry. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I am so glad for perma press as I hate ironing, I only do what absolutely has to be done.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've made some progress...I may have charted too many rounds! I will finish the next repeat of the pattern and see how long it is.


That will be a lovely sweater and the colour is beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother used to make three piles - one for each of the girls and one for me - i got all the flat stuff. mother did daddy's shirts - the chinaman did his collars. my mother ironed everything up until the time she got sick. --- sam



darowil said:


> My aunt sprinkled her washing but I don't remember Mum doing it. Maybe it was the 16 years between them in age?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

FYI

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 30 may '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262878-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-269498-1.html


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I am so glad for perma press as I hate ironing, I only do what absolutely has to be done.


I'm with you. I got a new iron with my vacuum a few years ago and I still have to read the manual to operate it


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sitting in Honolulu waiting for plane to Salt Lake City..we'll be into tomorrow when we arrive on the mainland and then have the last leg of the flight to Chicago..my bed is going to feel mighty good.


Can't be too bad sitting in Honolulu :lol: Safe trip home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flowers are beautiful purplefi - love the fushia pot - what would you call it - hanging ? - the garden is beautiful as usual - tell mr p we are loving the garden. i do need to try growing lavender. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> WI knitwits here this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

angelam = i mean baseball - sorry - i should have made it clear. they eat, breathe and sleep baseball - and they have a dad that loves the game as much as they do - and spends hours playing ball with them. --- sam



angelam said:


> Sounds like you had a busy weekend Sam, but fun watching your GSs. When you say ball game I'm assuming it's basketball? After last weeks changeable weather looks like we're in for a better week this week with temps 20c-26c (68f-78f). Perfect in my book.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wondering when Dreamweaver will hear something. Big hugs for her today.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you are feeling better - maybe you can give us a picture when the blanket is finished. you are on the downside of the chemo and will soon be back in the pink. --- sam



ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. End of last week was difficult due to chemo side-effects but I've been better since yesterday. This good weather would lift even the most down-hearted and I'm not that down-hearted!!! I've made progress with the baby blanket and will continue working on that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie I may check into them.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, you can buy seeds for them from the garden catalogue, not sure if you are into houseplants but we grow them inside here & just hang them out in summer, you could probably grow them inside during the heat of the summer & outside in spring & fall. They are also easy to start from cuttings


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I remember the nylons, too, but was too young to wear them when they had the seams up the back. But remember loving the idea of panty hose when they came out. Happier still when the hose with the lacy elastic tops came out. Now I don't even own a pair!!.
> I live in pants (trousers to our overseas sisters).
> Junek


I didn't wear the nylons with seams up the back, but I remember my mum talking about not being able to get them just after the war so they coloured their legs with gravy browning and drew on a seam with an eyebrow pencil. It was fine until it rained...or you met a dog! :lol: When I first wore nylons there was no stretch in them and I had very long legs, plus they were shaped like a curvy leg and mine were straight and skinny....not a good look! I remember seeing tights (panty hose) in a shop for the first time and being told by my mother, "They're only for actresses and people like that!" :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was going to mention that also June. I saw that also on the news. Unbelievable....then also someone said that he was genuinely upset when he realized he had killed his child....who knows if he did it on purpose or what but why would someoe even research such information? It will be interesting to see what investigation brings out.


jknappva said:


> Regarding the man who left the baby in the car after looking it up on the internet, I'm just dumbstruck and I feel so sorry for his wife/mother of the baby and the rest of the family. Situations like that I really feel an "eye for eye" consequences would help stop a lot of the violence and criminal activity in the world. (NOT trying to start a debate or anything of the sort, JMHO)
> 
> I saw on the news earlier that they said the mother of the boy had also looked up how long it took a child to die in a hot car. Some people should be sterilized before they're adults!!!! Unbelieveable that parents would even consider harming any child but their own child??????
> Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, quite a day with your grandsons at the ball game. What fun you must have with them.

Valerie -glad to hear your feeling better. Good weather always lifts spirits,

PurpleFi -my mulberry tree is full of berries this year. Even though they're not ripe, the robins area already eating them.

Had the fireplace man here this morning to certify the fireplace and wood stove. Fireplace okay but wood stove needs a new stainless steel collar and new pipe to bring it up to code. What was expected to be $400 is now going to be in the neighbourhood of $800. Not a happy camper.

Was awake at 4 this a.m. and am nodding off. Must leave you for a while.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I too had to wear the panty hose and heels when I began teaching....UGH....hot, hot, hot. Probably went through a pair a day snagging them just like you said.


jheiens said:


> Not only do I remember them, Daralene, I had to wear them during student teaching and having my first full-time classes at my old high school. And ruining them frequently on the front edge of my desk chair in the classroom up on the 3rd floor of the main building. Panty hose were not truly prevalent until after DD#1 was born and I returned to subbing while Don was in the South Pacific during Viet Nam. Golly, that building could get really warm up on the 3rd floor and there was one more floor of classrooms above me.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poor liza being chased across the ice by simon lagree - think that's how you spell his name. really helped spark the debate on slavery when it was written.

Into the emotion-charged atmosphere of mid-nineteenth-century America Uncle Toms Cabin exploded like a bombshellthe social impact of Uncle Toms Cabin on the United States was greater than that of any book before or since. from one report.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> I might try and get that from the library. I have not long ago finished Uncle Toms Cabin. Loved it. Very well written.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've now got adverts for Pretty Polly nylons! Haven't heard of them over here for years. I'm with the rest of you, I have bare feet in summer and socks in the winter, as for skirts....what are they? :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I too had to wear the panty hose and heels when teaching....UGH....hot, hot, hot. Probably went through a pair a day snagging them just like you said.


I wore trousers almost all the time when I was teaching. We wouldn't have worn jeans, but smart trousers were okay. When I think back to my first class (42 six year olds!) I wore a very short mini skirt and over the knee boots!! I hasten to add this was a long time ago...1972 to be exact.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

somewhere i have two pants stretchers - they were great. i don't mind ironing and i do it in a pinch - but the laundry does such a nice job - lololol. i guess i am old fashioned - i do like things ironed. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I loved ironing, once I got past Mom's requiring us to learn to press everything from handkerchiefs to pillow cases and my dad's boxer shorts. When my girls were very young polyester/permanent press materials had not been invented yet. Even the infant dresses (with the poofy sleeve caps) had to be ironed after sprinkling. Whatever didn't get finished before starting dinner went into the fridge or freezer for tomorrow to keep it from mildewing.
> 
> While accomplishing this chore, I could be with the girls, visit with Don, have a glass of iced tea, etc. while not having to keep pets, children, or Don off the clean damp floors or out of my way while doing other jobs about the house. lol I could also hear the radio music, watch the news on TV, whatever, and have a feeling of accomplishment when it was finished.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Update on silly Sydney....he now has his own dump truck he plays with....he will push it and then chase after it. He then picks it up and carrys it to his bed. He found it in the yard...probably one of the kids from the trailer park behind us threw it over the fence....Sydney's now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you use an ice box up until then? i don't remember us having an ice box but i do remember the fridge had the cooling unit on the top and it was round. --- sam we also had a kerosene stove - it was on legs with a cooktop and the oven on one end on the same level as the cooktop. --- sam



KateB said:


> I did wonder why things we're put in the freezer or fridge and thought to myself, "We didn't need to because we don't get the humidity" then it dawned........when I was young we didn't have a fridge or freezer! I think I was about 10 (early 1960s) when we got our first fridge. As for ironing, when the boys were small we had a large, square wooden playpen and I used to set the ironing board up INSIDE it whilst they played in the room!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is wonderful bonnie - tell you husband i am super impressed. would like to meet him - think you both should come to the kap. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't have air conditioning. We have what I call Ukrainian air-con. We have an old car radiator sitting in front of our furnace fan, there is a garden hose going in the top with cold water, just barely turned on, then another garden hose out the bottom & out the basement window onto my fruit trees.
> It would not work for anyone paying for their water but for the few days we need it it does well. I don't know where my DH got the idea but he loves to make things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what exactly makes a kaffe fassett colour scheme? I've heard the phrase - just didn't know how it was done. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I'm making some cushions for the garden seats. Using Kaffe Fassett colour scheme.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I must be a male chauvinist pig - I do enjoy seeing women in dresses, nylons and heels. I do realize that is not the fashion now but still think it is a classic look. --- sam --- this is said of course by someone who has never worn nylons or high heels. lol



KateB said:


> I've now got adverts for Pretty Polly nylons! Haven't heard of them over here for years. I'm with the rest of you, I have bare feet in summer and socks in the winter, as for skirts....what are they? :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> flowers are beautiful purplefi - love the fushia pot - what would you call it - hanging ? - the garden is beautiful as usual - tell mr p we are loving the garden. i do need to try growing lavender. --- sam


Hi sam, it is a stone planter attached to the house wall. Lavender is quite easy to grow and just needs a good haircut in autumn.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> what exactly makes a kaffe fassett colour scheme? I've heard the phrase - just didn't know how it was done. --- sam


He's a brilliant colourists. Just google him and have a lok at his work. His rule is .. if in doubt add 20 more colours.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I must be a male chauvinist pig - I do enjoy seeing women in dresses, nylons and heels. I do realize that is not the fashion now but still think it is a classic look. --- sam --- this is said of course by someone who has never worn nylons or high heels. lol


I still wear skurts, dresses and high heels :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I still wear skurts, dresses and high heels :thumbup:


I wear heels sometimes and actually prefer skirts and dresses in summer. I find them very comfortable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wear heels sometimes and actually prefer skirts and dressed in summer. I find them very comfortable.


Especially in summer! But I wear them all the time in preference to trousers- unless we have got to freezing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on silly Sydney....he now has his own dump truck he plays with....he will push it and then chase after it. He then picks it up and carrys it to his bed. He found it in the yard...probably one of the kids from the trailer park behind us threw it over the fence....Sydney's now.


How cute is he! :lol:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love fuchsias but I always seem to get spider mites in them so I gave up on growing them. My MIL had the same problem & would sit with a Qtip & alcohol cleaning the leaves but ai don't have the patience for that.


I have tried this for my plants (including roses) and it works! 
I use about 1 1/2 Tablespoons to a quart of water. I don't need a gallon sprayer for my few plants. I use a quart bottle with sprayer.

For a gallon:
Make a homemade insecticide to get rid of spider mites. Mix 5 tbs
p. of dishwashing detergent into a gallon of water. Pour this into a chemical sprayer and spray your plants to eradicate spider mites. Repeat this step as needed.

Read more : http://www.ehow.com/how_5992632_rid-spider-mites.html


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We sprinkled and put in the fridge or freezer and it seemed the dampness went through all the fabric instead of just where it was sprinkled. Made the ironing so much easier.


We were the only ones in our neighborhood with a basement so all the ladies would bring their boards to our house and iron their clothes in our basement during the summer hot weather. While we all played outside.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you use an ice box up until then? i don't remember us having an ice box but i do remember the fridge had the cooling unit on the top and it was round. --- sam we also had a kerosene stove - it was on legs with a cooktop and the oven on one end on the same level as the cooktop. --- sam


No, I don't think many people over here had iceboxes either Sam. Our weather rarely gets too hot, and most houses in those days relied on coal fires or paraffin heaters (I can still remember the smell of those!) so houses were never very hot inside either. Also women rarely worked when they had a family so people shopped every day for the general groceries. I do remember my mum sitting bottles of milk in cold water when it did get warm in summer.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ironing! What is ironing? Please explain. 0 :lol:


I don't think I remember either; gave it up for Lent about 30 years ago.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the Fuchsia is native to New Zealand and Chile, although our ones are very small and not at all showy like the cultivated ones.


Seems I've learnt something I wasn't aware of till today. Googled the "Fuchsia" after reading they are also a native plant to N.Z. (3 species.) Never new that! New that they were named after the German botanist though. Leonhart Fuchs. I always pronounce them "Fuksia".
Always have at least 2 or 3 hanging baskets as the Hummingbirds love them. Fantastic for semi-shad as well they don't like to be in the hot sun.
Here's a photo from one of the baskets I have hanging on my deck, not so many blooms at the moment lost a lot from the 2 storms that passed through our area last week and the week before.
2nd isn't a Fuchsia, but another beautiful plant for semi-shade.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wear heels sometimes and actually prefer skirts and dresses in summer. I find them very comfortable.


I prefer skirts to shorts, but that's only on holiday or in the garden where no-one can see my whiter than white legs!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems I've learnt something I wasn't aware of till today. Googled the "Fuchsia" after reading they are also a native plant to N.Z. (3 species.) Never new that! New that they were named after the German botanist though. Leonhart Fuchs. I always pronounce them "Fuksia".
> Always have at least 2 or 3 hanging baskets as the Hummingbirds love them. Fantastic for semi-shad as well they don't like to be in the hot sun.
> Here's a photo from one of the baskets I have hanging on my deck, not so many blooms at the moment lost a lot from the 2 storms that passed through our area last week and the week before.
> 2nd isn't a Fuchsia, but another beautiful plant for semi-shade.


Lovely plants! :thumbup: I can see where the name came from and can understand your pronunciation, but I say it as few-sha......any advance?!! :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, love your humor.
Having lunch then unto tinking.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> Lovely plants! :thumbup: I can see where the name came from and can understand your pronunciation, but I say it as few-sha......any advance?!! :lol:


Have to remember your pronunciation, ha!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Valerie, you're attitude is admirable! i'm sure it will serve you well.

Loved the fucshias and the beautiful plantar they are in. 

And the blue sweater, even if it doesn't show up the right color is so pretty--love the pattern.

An ironing story (a true one Friends of mine went to Kenya on sabbatical for a year. The house there came with servants. They did everything including laundry and ironed everything, even underwear. My friend was very uncomfortable having servants, but having underwear ironed was just too much, so she told the woman that she needn't iron the underwear. The woman actually argued with her about it and finally explained it was to kill any fire ant larvae or eggs. Yea for ironing!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wear heels sometimes and actually prefer skirts and dresses in summer. I find them very comfortable.


I quite agree xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems I've learnt something I wasn't aware of till today. Googled the "Fuchsia" after reading they are also a native plant to N.Z. (3 species.) Never new that! New that they were named after the German botanist though. Leonhart Fuchs. I always pronounce them "Fuksia".
> Always have at least 2 or 3 hanging baskets as the Hummingbirds love them. Fantastic for semi-shad as well they don't like to be in the hot sun.
> Here's a photo from one of the baskets I have hanging on my deck, not so many blooms at the moment lost a lot from the 2 storms that passed through our area last week and the week before.
> 2nd isn't a Fuchsia, but another beautiful plant for semi-shade.


They are gorgrous.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

An ironing story (a true one Friends of mine went to Kenya on sabbatical for a year. The house there came with servants. They did everything including laundry and ironed everything, even underwear. My friend was very uncomfortable having servants, but having underwear ironed was just too much, so she told the woman that she needn't iron the underwear. The woman actually argued with her about it and finally explained it was to kill any fire ant larvae or eggs. Yea for ironing!!![/quote]

.....and the moral is - make sure you all iron your underwear or you'll be bitten by fire ants!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> An ironing story (a true one Friends of mine went to Kenya on sabbatical for a year. The house there came with servants. They did everything including laundry and ironed everything, even underwear. My friend was very uncomfortable having servants, but having underwear ironed was just too much, so she told the woman that she needn't iron the underwear. The woman actually argued with her about it and finally explained it was to kill any fire ant larvae or eggs. Yea for ironing!!!


.....and the moral is - make sure you all iron your underwear or you'll be bitten by fire ants!! :roll: :roll:  [/quote]

Alternatively........don't wear underwear!
time for me to go to brd. Night night x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> An ironing story (a true one Friends of mine went to Kenya on sabbatical for a year. The house there came with servants. They did everything including laundry and ironed everything, even underwear. My friend was very uncomfortable having servants, but having underwear ironed was just too much, so she told the woman that she needn't iron the underwear. The woman actually argued with her about it and finally explained it was to kill any fire ant larvae or eggs. Yea for ironing!!!


.....and the moral is - make sure you all iron your underwear or you'll be bitten by fire ants!! :roll: :roll:  [/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Alternatively........don't wear underwear!
> time for me to go to brd. Night night x


Oh PURPLE...i needed that. Thanks for the good laugh.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Excuse the lack of capital letters in spots. my repair job is spotty.

it looks like i lost a post. See if I can recreate it.

Sassafras...not much down time here, but i did get a nap in.

Kate...Saw that in the movies. Believe my mother used the pencil to draw the line also. 42 6 yr. olds...that is a huge class.

Sam...i had forgotten about the pant stretchers. i loved the look of skirts and heels but withtime it puts pressure on the foot and pushes the bones on the side of the foot together causing horrible pain. Used to take 2 hrs. of hurting when i took the shoes off for it to quiet down a little. Also throws the back out. Until it was too painful, i did it but no more. Comfort over pain. Wish they didn't hurt as they were pretty.

Sydney amuses himself. Smart dog for sure.

In Toronto we had an ice man who came and filled the box with a block of ice. Guess I am aging myself here.:shock: 

Sandy...how special to have a basement that everyone came to do their ironing. Such a social event. it must have made ironing a lot more fun.

Oh my...can't imagine being bitten by fire ants in the panties. That hurts.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I was wondering the same thing? I vaguely remember ironing some shirts until Pat wasn't happy with the way I ironed his army shirts so he took over. hmmmm. I do have an iron around here somewhere.


Best time back then was when I had an ironing lady-- $3 a BUSHEL heaped. Don would always take her critters when he went hunting and she loved those, stretched her grocery $$ a bit.

New avatar-- that's your sweater with the yoke and interesting neckline-- looks lovely!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Not only do I remember them, Daralene, I had to wear them during student teaching and having my first full-time classes at my old high school. And ruining them frequently on the front edge of my desk chair in the classroom up on the 3rd floor of the main building. Panty hose were not truly prevalent until after DD#1 was born and I returned to subbing while Don was in the South Pacific during Viet Nam. Golly, that building could get really warm up on the 3rd floor and there was one more floor of classrooms above me.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I remember those days of hot classrooms from going to school but as a student not a teacher. Now if the a/c isn't working they close the school!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems I've learnt something I wasn't aware of till today. Googled the "Fuchsia" after reading they are also a native plant to N.Z. (3 species.) Never new that! New that they were named after the German botanist though. Leonhart Fuchs. I always pronounce them "Fuksia".
> Always have at least 2 or 3 hanging baskets as the Hummingbirds love them. Fantastic for semi-shad as well they don't like to be in the hot sun.
> Here's a photo from one of the baskets I have hanging on my deck, not so many blooms at the moment lost a lot from the 2 storms that passed through our area last week and the week before.
> 2nd isn't a Fuchsia, but another beautiful plant for semi-shade.


It is good to have flowers that don't need all day sun! lovely!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had heard of him but that was all.
> Wonder how many of these guys did great work? Just found out recently that my Grandfather was at one of the major battles in Belgium as a stretcher bearer and was given a medal for 'just' going back again and again and bringing soldiers out while under fire. Mum has no recollection of him ever talking about it- or indeed of his experiences of the war. He kept a diary which is at the War Memorial in Canberra and the day just gets a passing reference.


The role of the unarmed medics, who repeatedly went underfire while retrieving injured soldiers, has always been treated as lesser than the armed soldiers, many who would have died on those battlefields if not for the unarmed medic.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

angelam said:


> Fuschias come in many different varieties and are a very popular plant here in the summer. I remember many years ago a friend of ours, a keen gardener, grew all sorts of fuschias. His wife's spinster sister lived with them but suddenly at the age of 60 got married. They bought the house next door and the new husband was also a keen gardener so they removed the dividing fence. Between them they had THE most amazing garden with just about every type of fuschia known to man!


In KS we have to bring in the fuchsias in late fall until late spring when front danger is gone. I had one at the lake for several years but haven't been able to get one going here-- we're trying again this year. My friend in Seattle has a BUSH over 5 ft tall in her yard that has wonderful little-finger-size pink/lavender fuchsias-- my clipping didn't make it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was going to mention that also June. I saw that also on the news. Unbelievable....then also someone said that he was genuinely upset when he realized he had killed his child....who knows if he did it on purpose or what but why would someoe even research such information? It will be interesting to see what investigation brings out.


I also heard he'd taken his son in with him to get breakfast only a couple of blocks from where he worked. And when he got off work he drove several miles to a busy parking lot before he "found" the boy in the back seat. Sounds very suspicious with both parents looking up info on the computer!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> I wore trousers almost all the time when I was teaching. We wouldn't have worn jeans, but smart trousers were okay. When I think back to my first class (42 six year olds!) I wore a very short mini skirt and over the knee boots!! I hasten to add this was a long time ago...1972 to be exact.


You were right in style!! And several years after that we wore jeans to work...I even had a denim pantsuit! They were right in style in the '70's, too!
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure there are other medicos and other donkeys in the story of Gallipoli.


Undoubtedly, Darowil's Granddad was one. Fortunately, someone singled out Pte Simpson and his donkey for recognition amd they are now recognised as the face of the courageous unarmed medics that served in Anzac Cove at the infamous battle. The role of these men will now never be forgotten.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on silly Sydney....he now has his own dump truck he plays with....he will push it and then chase after it. He then picks it up and carrys it to his bed. He found it in the yard...probably one of the kids from the trailer park behind us threw it over the fence....Sydney's now.


What a character he is!! He's really smart!
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thanks for that Busyworkerbee. When you said Simpsons donkey I was thinking Bart Simpson etc! Duh!!!


Umm, no.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you use an ice box up until then? i don't remember us having an ice box but i do remember the fridge had the cooling unit on the top and it was round. --- sam we also had a kerosene stove - it was on legs with a cooktop and the oven on one end on the same level as the cooktop. --- sam


We had an icebox until I was 7 or 8 yrs old. Our first refrigerator also had the round cooling unit on top. And the kerosene cook stove. My father was afraid of the gas ones. But after he died my mother got a gas one.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> I wore trousers almost all the time when I was teaching. We wouldn't have worn jeans, but smart trousers were okay. When I think back to my first class (42 six year olds!) I wore a very short mini skirt and over the knee boots!! I hasten to add this was a long time ago...1972 to be exact.


I subbed for 2 yrs before I started really teaching and we HAD to wear only dresses and hose during that 2 yrs. I had lovely pant suits from previous job, couldn't wear them. Then the year I started for real, they changed the rules! hooray! The only thing even remotely like a dress is a long muumuu that I made several years ago and wear in the summer.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> I must be a male chauvinist pig - I do enjoy seeing women in dresses, nylons and heels. I do realize that is not the fashion now but still think it is a classic look. --- sam --- this is said of course by someone who has never worn nylons or high heels. lol


Want to watch what you wish for, Sam. (referring to wearing heels and nylons) LOL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I must be a male chauvinist pig - I do enjoy seeing women in dresses, nylons and heels. I do realize that is not the fashion now but still think it is a classic look. --- sam --- this is said of course by someone who has never worn nylons or high heels. lol


At least you have an idea of the fact that they might not be comfortable. We shouldn't even talk about girdles if we're talking about anything comfortable. Thank God they went out of fashion!!!
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I don't ever remember hearing about Anzac in school but then if we covered WW I in school, it sure didn't stick...I think that's from WW I, and the only reason I think that is from hearing about the older movie. I think Mel Gibson was in it.
> Junek
> 
> After re-reading your note, I see you wrote that!! DUH!


Not sure how much of Gallopie war history would be taught in US schools, given the focus of what we were taught was about the role of the Aussies there. Honestly, could not say what involvement US forces even had there, mainly Aussie and UK.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially in summer! But I wear them all the time in preference to trousers- unless we have got to freezing.


In a wheelchair, pants are a lot more comfortable. 
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Ironing! What is ironing? Please explain. 0 :lol:


That is me too. 99% of my wardbrobe doesnot require ironing as this futs down on the power bill.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness, once again so many pages to catch up on, so many topics which I truly meant to answer. Then I always read on and on while I have 5 min's or so then can't recall which page something was on that I wanted to comment on. Ha! Guess there are many others who do the same!

So I will wish all those that are/have been ill "A speedy recovery", for those who have lost loved ones, (Including myself). "Time will heal your sorrow" so I have been told.
To the lucky ones off on vacation, "Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy".
To those that have posted so many beautiful photo's, "thank you, thank you". Anything else I've forgotten, thanks for taking the time to comment, it's so much fun reading all your comments. 

Now I really need some time to knit, will catch you all later, good night and best wishes to all.
Lynnette


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems I've learnt something I wasn't aware of till today. Googled the "Fuchsia" after reading they are also a native plant to N.Z. (3 species.) Never new that! New that they were named after the German botanist though. Leonhart Fuchs. I always pronounce them "Fuksia".
> Always have at least 2 or 3 hanging baskets as the Hummingbirds love them. Fantastic for semi-shad as well they don't like to be in the hot sun.
> Here's a photo from one of the baskets I have hanging on my deck, not so many blooms at the moment lost a lot from the 2 storms that passed through our area last week and the week before.
> 2nd isn't a Fuchsia, but another beautiful plant for semi-shade.


They're lovely. What is the second one? Not familiar with that.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems I've learnt something I wasn't aware of till today. Googled the "Fuchsia" after reading they are also a native plant to N.Z. (3 species.) Never new that! New that they were named after the German botanist though. Leonhart Fuchs. I always pronounce them "Fuksia".
> Always have at least 2 or 3 hanging baskets as the Hummingbirds love them. Fantastic for semi-shad as well they don't like to be in the hot sun.
> Here's a photo from one of the baskets I have hanging on my deck, not so many blooms at the moment lost a lot from the 2 storms that passed through our area last week and the week before.
> 2nd isn't a Fuchsia, but another beautiful plant for semi-shade.


2nd one looks like a baby angelwing begonia (because leaves are smaller, keep reading)-- I have a couple plus a large-leaf angelwing. Begonias do well with my treatment (or lack thereof). Both pix are lovely.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely plants! :thumbup: I can see where the name came from and can understand your pronunciation, but I say it as few-sha......any advance?!! :lol:


That's how I pronounce it, too.
Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

2nd photo is a "Begonia Dragon Wing" I think. My 1st year for this plant and must honestly say its "Stunning". Flowers are really quite large with lots and lots of petals.

I Googled my photo and that's what came up.

If I'm wrong with the answer I'm sure I will be corrected.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

We had an icebox as well. We had a sign to put in the window to indicate how much ice we wanted - I think it was measured by pounds-25/50.

The only time I remember getting spanked by my dad was when I climbed up on the ice truck to get some of the slivers that were always left over.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

You're not wrong-- the leaves are very much the same but the bloom is very different. The dragonwing is a hybrid from angelwing and a wax begonia.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> .....and the moral is - make sure you all iron your underwear or you'll be bitten by fire ants!! :roll: :roll:


Maybe only if you are in Kenya.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not sure how much of Gallopie war history would be taught in US schools, given the focus of what we were taught was about the role of the Aussies there. Honestly, could not say what involvement US forces even had there, mainly Aussie and UK.


New Zealand also, Heather- that is how come it is ANZAC.


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

machriste said:


> Maybe only if you are in Kenya.


or in South Mississippi. Have scares on feet, legs, hands and arms from the bites. Una.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Valerie -- thanks for checking in with us; I'm sorry to hear that last week's chemo treatments left you in in pain, etc. - hope any remaining treatments aren't as bad and that you'll be over all of this very soon.

Back finally -- delayed again on just about every leg of our trip, but at least luggage was waiting for us and we're safe and sound at home. Ready for a good night's sleep and then unpack and repack to go to Amy's for her knee surgery on the 2nd. Busy Busy.

The DGK's left some painted pictures for me for my birthday and DS and DDIL left some fresh flowers as thanks for the use of the house when they were here for his class reunion and for the weekend before when all three kids were here. Very nice homecoming!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Evening here and it is just starting to rain. I'm up near Grand Rapids, MI after picking a load up at 5 a.m. in South Bend, IN. No additional load today although I have one in the morning (10 a.m.) going back to South Bend. Gave me a $25 bonus for the first load and a $50 one for tomorrow's. 

Lila is doing well traveling. I have a pet carrier that she goes in while I am driving. I only close it when at a factory. She stays in it pretty good unless there is a lot of road noise. She's is skittish when it comes to loud noises. She is finally starting to play a little bit. So funny because she doesn't make any noise. She has barked maybe a dozen times, does whine occasionally and is really good on a leash. She was well trained at some point. I can eat right next to her and she doesn't beg or try to take the food. She has had a couple potty accidents at my daughter's but that only happens when we leave her alone. Tried to keep her in the kitchen one time ( DD2 has gates so her dogs don't go in) when we were gone a few hours but she escaped somehow. 

Lapghan crocheted with Stitch Nation bamboo ewe in mermaid, feather and fan stitch, pattern from a friend. Only about 33" long. All in one used up the left over yarn from a previous baby sweater. Added short sleeves to it. Worked up a crocheted Sailors Knot dish cloth today. Came out more trivet sized. No pic of that one yet.

Prayers for all who need them and good wishes to everyone. Great pics posted. Safe travels to all who are off somewhere. 

Take care,

Kathy

Ps: Rookie, did we miss your birthday? Happy, happy and glad you are back safely with your luggage.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Evening here and it is just starting to rain. I'm up near Grand Rapids, MI after picking a load up at 5 a.m. in South Bend, IN. No additional load today although I have one in the morning (10 a.m.) going back to South Bend. Gave me a $25 bonus for the first load and a $50 one for tomorrow's.
> 
> Lila is doing well traveling. I have a pet carrier that she goes in while I am driving. I only close it when at a factory. She stays in it pretty good unless there is a lot of road noise. She's is skittish when it comes to loud noises. She is finally starting to play a little bit. So funny because she doesn't make any noise. She has barked maybe a dozen times, does whine occasionally and is really good on a leash. She was well trained at some point. I can eat right next to her and she doesn't beg or try to take the food. She has had a couple potty accidents at my daughter's but that only happens when we leave her alone. Tried to keep her in the kitchen one time ( DD2 has gates so her dogs don't go in) when we were gone a few hours but she escaped somehow.
> 
> ...


Very pretty pieces. Lila sounds like a great dog for your traveling. Give her a pet and hug from me. I miss my dog.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I remember the nylons, too, but was too young to wear them when they had the seams up the back. But remember loving the idea of panty hose when they came out. Happier still when the hose with the lacy elastic tops came out. Now I don't even own a pair!!.
> I live in pants (trousers to our overseas sisters).
> Junek


I very occasionally wear pantyhose (tights to our UK sisters. Tights here are a heavier denier only)- and usually under my trousers for extra warmth. Very occasionally I will wear a dress or skirt for a wedding.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not sure how much of Gallopie war history would be taught in US schools, given the focus of what we were taught was about the role of the Aussies there. Honestly, could not say what involvement US forces even had there, mainly Aussie and UK.


We did see a movie, DH and i in the theaters, called Gallipoli with Mel Gibson. Movies aren't always historically correct but we did enjoy it and was quite well done. Will have to watch it again.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not sure how much of Gallopie war history would be taught in US schools, given the focus of what we were taught was about the role of the Aussies there. Honestly, could not say what involvement US forces even had there, mainly Aussie and UK.


US did not enter the war until 1917. Had very little knowledge of Gallipoli even though I was a history major. I like the history Channel and I've seen some good documentaries about it.

I read a good book this year called The Daughters of Mars about two Australian nurses who start serving at Gallipoli and then move to the Western Front. It is quite graphic in its descriptions of Gallipoli. Well worth reading if you like history. It is by Thomas Keneally who wrote Schindler's List.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

master of none said:


> or in South Mississippi. Have scares on feet, legs, hands and arms from the bites. Una.


Florida too. Remember my foot swelling up so I couldn't wear shoes from bites.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Valerie -- thanks for checking in with us; I'm sorry to hear that last week's chemo treatments left you in in pain, etc. - hope any remaining treatments aren't as bad and that you'll be over all of this very soon.
> 
> Back finally -- delayed again on just about every leg of our trip, but at least luggage was waiting for us and we're safe and sound at home. Ready for a good night's sleep and then unpack and repack to go to Amy's for her knee surgery on the 2nd. Busy Busy.
> 
> The DGK's left some painted pictures for me for my birthday and DS and DDIL left some fresh flowers as thanks for the use of the house when they were here for his class reunion and for the weekend before when all three kids were here. Very nice homecoming!


So sorry you had so many delays again. You must have been almost sick with exhaustion.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I must be a male chauvinist pig - I do enjoy seeing women in dresses, nylons and heels. I do realize that is not the fashion now but still think it is a classic look. --- sam --- this is said of course by someone who has never worn nylons or high heels. lol


Comfort over looks Sam!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've now got adverts for Pretty Polly nylons! Haven't heard of them over here for years. I'm with the rest of you, I have bare feet in summer and socks in the winter, as for skirts....what are they? :lol:


Summer wear around thr house when no guests are due, worn like a sleeveles dress with just a set of knickers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there you go! --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Alternatively........don't wear underwear!
> time for me to go to brd. Night night x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm only here becuase I have a mild migraine, my brain didn't wake up this morning so skipped my Bible Study but was catching up with someone after for lunch. So waiting for her to come here and we will go to the corner cafe. No headache, just brain fog. But it was actually nice to realsie what was the problem-I felt like I needed to go back to bed after a good nihts sleep! And was struggling to achieve anything. Maryanne realised and took over the icing the Brownies for morning tea for me. And then went ot her place for some reason and got back to me to say she would stay there for a while to leave me in peace.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle...Rookie's birthday is july 7th I believe, so you didn't miss it unless that 7 should be a 1.
Love hearing about your dog and your travels. Can't believe all the knitting you get done. Rather amazing. love that lapghan and the color is gorgeous. Beautiful little baby sweater too.

Darowil...Feel better and hope you can hold that migraine at bay.

Tonight we saw the movie, 'Chef' and really enjoyed it. Just kept getting better as it went along and the music was lovely too.

Hope not hearing from Dreamweaver means she didn't hear anything. Thinking of her and still praying for her.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Want to watch what you wish for, Sam. (referring to wearing heels and nylons) LOL


Sam has me now thinking of him dressed up as Frankenfurter from Rocky Horror.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> In a wheelchair, pants are a lot more comfortable.
> Junek


Also more practical as you don't have to worry about accidental flashes.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Time to head to bed, folks. I'm heading out fairly early to fitting for new prosthesis and under garments to wear with it. Tim has OT and PT at mid-morning and Susan and Ben have other obligations also. 

See you all in the AM sometime.

Ohio Joy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> New Zealand also, Heather- that is how come it is ANZAC.


Also forget about the role the Kiwis played in that organization, probably because they are now barely mentioned as a part of it all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I know - it's just nice to see once in a while. Heidi hasn't had a dress on since she and gary got married except when she maid of honor for her bff about five years ago. lexi and bailee wear them occassionly - even to school - never with hose though. hose must have been invented by a man. lol --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Want to watch what you wish for, Sam. (referring to wearing heels and nylons) LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am sure. --- sam



jknappva said:


> In a wheelchair, pants are a lot more comfortable.
> Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sam has me now thinking of him dressed up as Frankenfurter from Rocky Horror.


Or how about Klinger from MASH??? LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

American troops arrived in 1917 - the surrender was the next year - America had taken an isolationist position on the war until german uboats started attacking our supply ships. over ten million men were killed during the war - almost that many missing - a very costly war. it should have taught us something. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Not sure how much of Gallopie war history would be taught in US schools, given the focus of what we were taught was about the role of the Aussies there. Honestly, could not say what involvement US forces even had there, mainly Aussie and UK.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

una - it has been a while since we have seen you - welcome back - we have held you chair open waiting for you to return. what have you been doing since last you were here? --- sam



master of none said:


> or in South Mississippi. Have scares on feet, legs, hands and arms from the bites. Una.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Also forget about the role the Kiwis played in that organization, probably because they are now barely mentioned as a part of it all.


In Australia maybe- but certainly not forgotten here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely lapghn Kathy - I really like the sweater - great job. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Evening here and it is just starting to rain. I'm up near Grand Rapids, MI after picking a load up at 5 a.m. in South Bend, IN. No additional load today although I have one in the morning (10 a.m.) going back to South Bend. Gave me a $25 bonus for the first load and a $50 one for tomorrow's.
> 
> Lila is doing well traveling. I have a pet carrier that she goes in while I am driving. I only close it when at a factory. She stays in it pretty good unless there is a lot of road noise. She's is skittish when it comes to loud noises. She is finally starting to play a little bit. So funny because she doesn't make any noise. She has barked maybe a dozen times, does whine occasionally and is really good on a leash. She was well trained at some point. I can eat right next to her and she doesn't beg or try to take the food. She has had a couple potty accidents at my daughter's but that only happens when we leave her alone. Tried to keep her in the kitchen one time ( DD2 has gates so her dogs don't go in) when we were gone a few hours but she escaped somehow.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do agree darowil - I should have kept my mouth shut - as an aside - Phyllis wears dresses and hose but she has changed the spike heels to sensible page heels. --- sam



darowil said:


> Comfort over looks Sam!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:30ish, just finished catching up. 

First night of work with the new boss. It was just awkward to say the least.  

I am exhausted the mugginess and heat has drained me.

Off to bed and I will check in tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've only seen that show twice - and I didn't dress up - but there were sure enough people that did - hot dogs - water pistols - you name it - they had it - including shouting out the lines as they were said. I enjoyed both times. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Sam has me now thinking of him dressed up as Frankenfurter from Rocky Horror.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> I've only seen that show twice - and I didn't dress up - but there were sure enough people that did - hot dogs - water pistols - you name it - they had it - including shouting out the lines as they were said. I enjoyed both times. --- sam


We had a theater close to me that played the Rocky Horror Picture Show every Saturday night for quite a number of years. They finally closed it down because after the movie it was apparently quite the job to clean up the theater. Not only did everyone dress up and shout out the lines with the film, but when they toasted the bride, the audience threw pieces of toast at the screen. Quite the mess that would have made. Glad I didn't have to clean that up. It was fun though! =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Also more practical as you don't have to worry about accidental flashes.


Hahaha anyone peekin' deserves to be flashed! lmaorofl


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what exactly makes a kaffe fassett colour scheme? I've heard the phrase - just didn't know how it was done. --- sam


It wasn't a Kaffe Fassett colour scheme but hte colourful vest I did for my SIL erleir this eyar was a Kaffe Fasswett design. It was my colour scheme based on the simple idea of which of the colours in my stash of one type of yarn looked best together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wear heels sometimes and actually prefer skirts and dresses in summer. I find them very comfortable.


My thighs rub so trousers even in summer


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely plants! :thumbup: I can see where the name came from and can understand your pronunciation, but I say it as few-sha......any advance?!! :lol:


Same way I do- though we would still sound different! As we would prounce few and sha differently!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Valerie, you're attitude is admirable! i'm sure it will serve you well.
> 
> Loved the fucshias and the beautiful plantar they are in.
> 
> ...


In that case I think I would agree with having them ironed- too unfortable to imagine what would happen if one was in the knickers!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for me to be in bed - see you in the morning - by which time I hope everyone forgets I ever mentioned hose and heels. --- sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In Australia maybe- but certainly not forgotten here.


Glad to hear that. I think that has time goes on, each country focuses its history on their own history and thevrole of other countries becomesa background issue.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have seen the movie Galipoli, sad for so many to die so stupidly,
what exactly is ANZAC? A=Australia, NZ= New Zealand, what is the AC? just after I hit send, I see Darowil has answered my question.
I never had stockings with seams but remember my mom having them, I did wear the horrible old stocking with garters a few times but was quite young, thankfully when panty hose came out. 
When I first started working we were to wear dress uniforms so wore lots of panty hose but within a few years we could wear pants. I found pants to be much cooler than wearing dresses with panty hose. I usually only wear dresses to weddings, then wear panty hose but during summer I have a couple of split skirts & scorts I wear quite a lot as I don't go anywhere but the lake in shorts.
I still own high heels but rarely wear them anymore, I think as we age comfort becomes more important than fashion.
Well, must get off here & get to bed as I have to be up at 6.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not sure how much of Gallopie war history would be taught in US schools, given the focus of what we were taught was about the role of the Aussies there. Honestly, could not say what involvement US forces even had there, mainly Aussie and UK.


Only ever heard of the ANZACs- Australian and New Zealnd Army Corps and the British. And we were taught we (the ANZACs) were heroes for going ahead and doing what the stupid English hiearchy told us to do and getting ourselves slaughtered. How much of that is what we were actually taught and how much is actually what happened I have no idea! I have been known to misunderstand what we were taught at school. It may also have been slightly biased!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As we are talking ANZAC one of the major roads out fo the city is Anzac Highway and in recent years where it crosses another major road has been redeveloped and an underpass put in place. This intersection is called the Gallopli underpass and as this article expalins it has been developed into a memorial. So you see JUlie you are not forgotten!

The tradition of the Anzacs continues with the naming of the Gallipoli Underpass at the intersection of Anzac Highway and South

The spirit of the Anzacs will continue to be honoured with the new underpass at the intersection of Anzac Highway and South Road in Adelaide to be known as the Gallipoli Underpass.
In fact the Anzac theme will be reflected throughout the intersection.
An Anzac Memorial Reserve on the south west corner of the intersection will feature a symbolic "Lone Pine" remembering those who lost their lives at Gallipoli in World War One.
There will also be four memorials on the northern and southern sides of the intersection.
Three will pay tribute to Australia's Navy, Army and Air Force while the fourth honours the role of the New Zealand Defence Force.
The bridge over South Road, which forms part of the Gallipoli Underpass, will also feature artwork based on the "Rising Sun" badge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Valerie -- thanks for checking in with us; I'm sorry to hear that last week's chemo treatments left you in in pain, etc. - hope any remaining treatments aren't as bad and that you'll be over all of this very soon.
> 
> Back finally -- delayed again on just about every leg of our trip, but at least luggage was waiting for us and we're safe and sound at home. Ready for a good night's sleep and then unpack and repack to go to Amy's for her knee surgery on the 2nd. Busy Busy.
> 
> The DGK's left some painted pictures for me for my birthday and DS and DDIL left some fresh flowers as thanks for the use of the house when they were here for his class reunion and for the weekend before when all three kids were here. Very nice homecoming!


You must have begun to wonder you had done to deserve such problems not one way but both. Glad you evetually made it home


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> US did not enter the war until 1917. Had very little knowledge of Gallipoli even though I was a history major. I like the history Channel and I've seen some good documentaries about it.
> 
> I read a good book this year called The Daughters of Mars about two Australian nurses who start serving at Gallipoli and then move to the Western Front. It is quite graphic in its descriptions of Gallipoli. Well worth reading if you like history. It is by Thomas Keneally who wrote Schindler's List.


As Gallopoli was in 1915 somehow I think that maybe the US weren't there then! Next year is the centenary hence my knowing the date


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> American troops arrived in 1917 - the surrender was the next year - America had taken an isolationist position on the war until german uboats started attacking our supply ships. over ten million men were killed during the war - almost that many missing - a very costly war. it should have taught us something. --- sam


Some of the things the Germans did were so silly. Why attack a large nation who are keeping out the war? What better way to get them to join- and fight against you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In Australia maybe- but certainly not forgotten here.


I hadn't realised that we had forgotten! After all the name ANZAC made it clear I always thought that NZ were a part of it as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> time for me to be in bed - see you in the morning - by which time I hope everyone forgets I ever mentioned hose and heels. --- sam


I promise we won't have!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I did wonder why things we're put in the freezer or fridge and thought to myself, "We didn't need to because we don't get the humidity" then it dawned........when I was young we didn't have a fridge or freezer! I think I was about 10 (early 1960s) when we got our first fridge. As for ironing, when the boys were small we had a large, square wooden playpen and I used to set the ironing board up INSIDE it whilst they played in the room!


This all sounds familiar to me too. We didn't get electricity until I was about 10, and so never had a fridge or freezer when I was at home. We lived up in the hills so were not a priority for connection to the supply. Also mum used to knit inside our playpen! (Cats and younger brother and sister)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> We were the only ones in our neighborhood with a basement so all the ladies would bring their boards to our house and iron their clothes in our basement during the summer hot weather. While we all played outside.


I've heard of a sewing bee, but never an ironing-bee. Seems like a great way to get a rather tedious task done! I tend to iron to the radio - but DD will watch TV. I remember when my Grandma and Aunties used to use the flat irons heated on the fire with a clean smooth clip on cover as we didn't have electricity until much later than most areas. They also had hair crimpers which were heated by the fire - can't have done your hair much good!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> An ironing story (a true one Friends of mine went to Kenya on sabbatical for a year. The house there came with servants. They did everything including laundry and ironed everything, even underwear. My friend was very uncomfortable having servants, but having underwear ironed was just too much, so she told the woman that she needn't iron the underwear. The woman actually argued with her about it and finally explained it was to kill any fire ant larvae or eggs. Yea for ironing!!!


.....and the moral is - make sure you all iron your underwear or you'll be bitten by fire ants!! :roll: :roll:  [/quote]

Or....... go commando :shock: :shock:
Edit: I see you beat me to this suggestion, Purple!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> I didn't wear the nylons with seams up the back, but I remember my mum talking about not being able to get them just after the war so they coloured their legs with gravy browning and drew on a seam with an eyebrow pencil. It was fine until it rained...or you met a dog! :lol: When I first wore nylons there was no stretch in them and I had very long legs, plus they were shaped like a curvy leg and mine were straight and skinny....not a good look! I remember seeing tights (panty hose) in a shop for the first time and being told by my mother, "They're only for actresses and people like that!" :shock:


That gave me a chuckle. I had the opposite problem with stockings. They were too long!!! Wore pantyhose in 1967. I remeber well :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> For those interested, here is my very first ever knitted donkey.
> 
> He will now go to Kay, a friend, to be dressed as Simpson's Donkey and sold next year during Anzac Day commenorations to raise funds for RSL Sub Branch. Will get pic of one finished to show you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I know I am just jumping in the middle here.....
> 
> Thank you dear friends, and prayer warriors for you prayers, well wishes and kind thoughts over the last few months. It's been a roller coaster ride with unbelievable highs and rock bottom lows.
> 
> Gigi


So sorry to hear of your loss.

Great to hear from you though... HUGS


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Have just spent half a hour trying to download some photos onto my new computer. Of course nothing like I did it on the old one. Anyway I think it worked.

Sending calming, healing vibes and hugs to all.

Tuesday photos (I hope)...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And here I thought a gold finch wold be yellow in color....beautiful bird as the flower is also beautiful


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Up early ....had to take my van in to be repaired. I'm hoping they will be able to fix it today. The turn signal is causing problems; sometimes works sometime doesn't and sometime when signal right it signals left.....silly car.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Sugar...sent you a PM


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And here I thought a gold finch wold be yellow in color....beautiful bird as the flower is also beautiful


Morning Gwen and thank you. The gold finch has yellow on it's wings. How are you xx


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Machriste, love your humor.
> Having lunch then unto tinking.


Enjoy the lunch. Sympathy for the tinking :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doing well this morning Purple and thank you for asking. What do you have planned for today?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No sooner stated than the positive thoughts are coming!


Ditto... for Kate's friend.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Or....... go commando :shock: :shock:
> Edit: I see you beat me to this suggestion, Purple!


Which reminds me of a story...

Years ago (or back in the Dark Ages as GS would say) I was going swimming and then out with a group of friends.
I put my costume on before I left home as we were always in a rush once we got to the pool. Had a good swim, nice shower and went to get dress. Then panic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
In my haste I had forgotten to put my underwear in my bag. Going braless was no problem as I was a 38A (the front looked the same as the back :roll: ) but no knickers! Did I keep my wet swimsuit on under my skirt and risk embarrassing wet patches or go commando. I'll leave you to guess what I did.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

master of none said:


> or in South Mississippi. Have scares on feet, legs, hands and arms from the bites. Una.


I don't think the fire ants have migrated up to VA yet. They're terrible in TX. When I was there, you put the pesticide for them on the hill and they just moved somewhere else. It never seemed to kill them. We found one local man who had a small pest control company and he had his own concoction that worked!! We had him come back periodically and treat the lawn. He should have patented it because it worked!!!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Doing well this morning Purple and thank you for asking. What do you have planned for today?


Just having a bite to eat and then going for a swim, shall I do a few lengths for you? xx


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Sam, I will come to your defense here and say that I never thought you referred to your liking heels and hose as being a fashion statement YOU would wear. My hubby loves when I dress up in heels and stockings. I think, and I don't mean to insinuate you are "old" by any means, that it takes us back to a simpler time when women took a lot better care of themselves than the younger generation does. I cannot imagine life in blue jeans. I have a business and when I go out, it's usually dress pants, a nice top and a blazer with sensible shoes as I have to do quite a bit of walking. When I go out to dinner, I like to dress up and make a date of it with hubby. Back story to this is that we have been together for 5 years now, and to catch up we celebrate our anniversary every month with a date on the 15th. Makes me feel so special and definitely not taken for granted like so many women talk about. I love to see his eyes light up when I come into the room in a dress, stockings, heels, jewelry, makeup and my hair done. Don't misunderstand, he loves me in my jammies and slippers too, but to him, I am and always have been his Movie Star and when I get done up, it just brings the smiles out full blast! =)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Valerie -- thanks for checking in with us; I'm sorry to hear that last week's chemo treatments left you in in pain, etc. - hope any remaining treatments aren't as bad and that you'll be over all of this very soon.
> 
> Back finally -- delayed again on just about every leg of our trip, but at least luggage was waiting for us and we're safe and sound at home. Ready for a good night's sleep and then unpack and repack to go to Amy's for her knee surgery on the 2nd. Busy Busy.
> 
> The DGK's left some painted pictures for me for my birthday and DS and DDIL left some fresh flowers as thanks for the use of the house when they were here for his class reunion and for the weekend before when all three kids were here. Very nice homecoming!


Sounds like your homecoming was extra nice! Welcome home!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely!


PurpleFi said:


> Just having a bite to eat and then going for a swim, shall I do a few lengths for you? xx


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 11:30ish, just finished catching up.
> 
> First night of work with the new boss. It was just awkward to say the least.
> 
> ...


New things are almost always awkward but you sound like a good worker who will be appreciated and YOU will get there! We all have faith in you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Always great to hear from you, Kathy. Sounds like you have a nice, little traveling companion. Afghan and jacket are lovely! 
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so sweet Tess.


Ms. Tess said:


> Sam, I will come to your defense here and say that I never thought you referred to your liking heels and hose as being a fashion statement YOU would wear. My hubby loves when I dress up in heels and stockings. I think, and I don't mean to insinuate you are "old" by any means, that it takes us back to a simpler time when women took a lot better care of themselves than the younger generation does. I cannot imagine life in blue jeans. I have a business and when I go out, it's usually dress pants, a nice top and a blazer with sensible shoes as I have to do quite a bit of walking. When I go out to dinner, I like to dress up and make a date of it with hubby. Back story to this is that we have been together for 5 years now, and to catch up we celebrate our anniversary every month with a date on the 15th. Makes me feel so special and definitely not taken for granted like so many women talk about. I love to see his eyes light up when I come into the room in a dress, stockings, heels, jewelry, makeup and my hair done. Don't misunderstand, he loves me in my jammies and slippers too, but to him, I am and always have been his Movie Star and when I get done up, it just brings the smiles out full blast! =)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> American troops arrived in 1917 - the surrender was the next year - America had taken an isolationist position on the war until german uboats started attacking our supply ships. over ten million men were killed during the war - almost that many missing - a very costly war. it should have taught us something. --- sam


I doubt a lot was taught in US schools about Anzac days and the other Commonwealth nations - as not much was taught about us and we are next door neighbours. We learned a lot about the States ( but then we were considered the 'country cousin' and didn't matter much to anyone but other Commonwealth countries and ourselves). It always surprised me up until the internet started becoming important, how little the Americans knew about us. KP and other forums like it are doing so much to help us learn about each other. Look what we have learned on the Tea Party. That, to me aside from the friendships is the biggest plus.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it is bill paying day so I'm outta her for a bit....ugh....at least I have a few $ to pay them though so I am grateful. TTYL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely!


You're on. xxx


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've heard of a sewing bee, but never an ironing-bee. Seems like a great way to get a rather tedious task done! I tend to iron to the radio - but DD will watch TV. I remember when my Grandma and Aunties used to use the flat irons heated on the fire with a clean smooth clip on cover as we didn't have electricity until much later than most areas. They also had hair crimpers which were heated by the fire - can't have done your hair much good!


I remember them too, also the hair curlers that we put on the stove elements to heat them up. and the perms that were plugged in. Sure tells how old I am.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I see lots of chat about fire ants and don't know if this will work on them or not, but I have a stump in the back yard that was infested with ants. Big black ones with wings, smaller black ones and those nasty little red buggers that bite. Hubby was trying to figure out how to remove the stump and get rid of the ants before they invaded the shed three feet away. After listening to him mutter about it for half an hour, I went into the house and got the cornmeal. Came out and spread about a cup and a half across the entire top of the stump. He thought I was nuts feeding the ants. After tiring of explaining what I am doing and why, I told him to watch. By the next morning there was not one ant of any kind left. Apparently they eat the cornmeal which they cannot digest and they take it down into the "nest" to feed the rest of them. This kills the entire bunch. Easiest cure for an ant infestation I have ever found. =)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Also more practical as you don't have to worry about accidental flashes.


Exactly!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've only seen that show twice - and I didn't dress up - but there were sure enough people that did - hot dogs - water pistols - you name it - they had it - including shouting out the lines as they were said. I enjoyed both times. --- sam


It's become quite the cult classic!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Shirley, June and Tess, off for my swim now. Enjoy your day. xx


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have seen the movie Galipoli, sad for so many to die so stupidly,
> what exactly is ANZAC? A=Australia, NZ= New Zealand, what is the AC? just after I hit send, I see Darowil has answered my question.
> I never had stockings with seams but remember my mom having them, I did wear the horrible old stocking with garters a few times but was quite young, thankfully when panty hose came out.
> When I first started working we were to wear dress uniforms so wore lots of panty hose but within a few years we could wear pants. I found pants to be much cooler than wearing dresses with panty hose. I usually only wear dresses to weddings, then wear panty hose but during summer I have a couple of split skirts & scorts I wear quite a lot as I don't go anywhere but the lake in shorts.
> ...


Those Garter belts were the bane of my life. My mother insisted that I wear heavy Lyle dark brown ribbed stockings with a garter belt. The other girls wore nice looking stockings although they were still wool. I used to be so embarrassed. Also the top of the legs got so cold walking to school- I remember taking off the stockings behind a building and borrowing a pair of the other stockings from my friend. then changing back before i went home. Panty hose was one of the greatest inventions for women in my opinoin. Trying to keep those seams straight was a hassle. Also the stockings used to run. I remember sewing the ladders together so it looked like we had scars up our legs. Those were the days. We were not allowed to ever wear Jeans -- nor were we allowed to wear pants to school.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> And here I thought a gold finch wold be yellow in color....beautiful bird as the flower is also beautiful


Goldfinches around here (and most of US) are very yellow with lots of black on wings, tail, and head. They also have a touch of white on wings. Purple, your goldfinch shows up in my bird book-- it is "European Goldfinch".


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I don't think the fire ants have migrated up to VA yet. They're terrible in TX. When I was there, you put the pesticide for them on the hill and they just moved somewhere else. It never seemed to kill them. We found one local man who had a small pest control company and he had his own concoction that worked!! We had him come back periodically and treat the lawn. He should have patented it because it worked!!!
> Junek


He'd probably get shut down because it was "dangerous" or something!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> New Zealand also, Heather- that is how come it is ANZAC.


Canada lost thousands in WWI - I will have to check but I don't think we were involved in Galipoli. It is a shame as Sam says that we never learned nor did anyone else. It is getting worse in many ways.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some of the things the Germans did were so silly. Why attack a large nation who are keeping out the war? What better way to get them to join- and fight against you?


That's what happens when you have a madman heading the government. And chose quite a few officials who were just as mad as he was, i.e. Himmler with his obsession with the occult!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Have just spent half a hour trying to download some photos onto my new computer. Of course nothing like I did it on the old one. Anyway I think it worked.
> 
> Sending calming, healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos (I hope)...


The goldfinch is a lovely bird. We have many in our garden. The rose is a beauty.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Shirley, June and Tess, off for my swim now. Enjoy your day. xx


Think of me while you are enjoying the water. I miss swimming so much! Have fun =)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Just having a bite to eat and then going for a swim, shall I do a few lengths for you? xx


Yes, please but don't forget the knickers :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Comfort over looks Sam!


I tell Pat I will wear high heels and nylons when men do! He likes to see me dressed up in a dress and heels. Can't wear those kind of shoes any more. Life is so much better now that we can be comfortable. I hate to admit it but I have 2 dresses and it has been a couple of years since i have worn either of them.. All my clothes are slacks (pants) and the older I get the less I am interested in wearing dresses.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've heard of a sewing bee, but never an ironing-bee. Seems like a great way to get a rather tedious task done! I tend to iron to the radio - but DD will watch TV. I remember when my Grandma and Aunties used to use the flat irons heated on the fire with a clean smooth clip on cover as we didn't have electricity until much later than most areas. They also had hair crimpers which were heated by the fire - can't have done your hair much good!


My grandparents lived on a farm down a country dirt road and never had electricity. I remember my grandmother using a flat iron heated on her wood cooking stove. She had a refrigerator and washer with gasoline motors!! I think it was about 1950 before there was electricity down that road and they'd moved before then.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I doubt a lot was taught in US schools about Anzac days and the other Commonwealth nations - as not much was taught about us and we are next door neighbours. We learned a lot about the States ( but then we were considered the 'country cousin' and didn't matter much to anyone but other Commonwealth countries and ourselves). It always surprised me up until the internet started becoming important, how little the Americans knew about us. KP and other forums like it are doing so much to help us learn about each other. Look what we have learned on the Tea Party. That, to me aside from the friendships is the biggest plus.


Don't kid yourself-- most Americans know diddly about their OWN country, let alone any other country. Most just don't care, they are so absorbed in their own world, which is why some "news" outlets can feed so much bad information to their public. Many of my students couldn't name the 4 states surrounding KS! My DD#2 came home from a bus trip to KC and said the county agent asked how many of the kids had been out of the state of KS (very few) and some had not even been outside our county. Or if they had, they had not been aware of it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's how I pronounce it, too.
> Junek


me too- I had 5 of them when we lived in Vancouver. They are beautiful. don't grow outside here but are indoor plants.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 11. I really need to turn the computer on more often! The last few weeks I've been reading email and facebook on my phone, instead of turning on the laptop. I just can't seem to get here on the phone. 

Hair cut in 45 minutes, time to grab toast, brush my teeth and leave. 

We lost our sweet bunny last Friday. The kitchen seems very empty now. But he was 9 years old, and had been missing his girlfriend who passed a week before Christmas in 2012. 

Arriana's Christening is Sunday. We had my wedding dress made into her dress. I'll post pics next week.

Birthday and anniversary wishes and prayers for all.

Tami


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ms. Tess said:


> I see lots of chat about fire ants and don't know if this will work on them or not, but I have a stump in the back yard that was infested with ants. Big black ones with wings, smaller black ones and those nasty little red buggers that bite. Hubby was trying to figure out how to remove the stump and get rid of the ants before they invaded the shed three feet away. After listening to him mutter about it for half an hour, I went into the house and got the cornmeal. Came out and spread about a cup and a half across the entire top of the stump. He thought I was nuts feeding the ants. After tiring of explaining what I am doing and why, I told him to watch. By the next morning there was not one ant of any kind left. Apparently they eat the cornmeal which they cannot digest and they take it down into the "nest" to feed the rest of them. This kills the entire bunch. Easiest cure for an ant infestation I have ever found. =)


What good info-- for the bad kind of ants.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Which reminds me of a story...
> 
> Years ago (or back in the Dark Ages as GS would say) I was going swimming and then out with a group of friends.
> I put my costume on before I left home as we were always in a rush once we got to the pool. Had a good swim, nice shower and went to get dress. Then panic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> In my haste I had forgotten to put my underwear in my bag. Going braless was no problem as I was a 38A (the front looked the same as the back :roll: ) but no knickers! Did I keep my wet swimsuit on under my skirt and risk embarrassing wet patches or go commando. I'll leave you to guess what I did.


I did that too -- luckly I walked home - also forgot the towel that day. We always have coffee together with other condo women who join the swimming exercise group for coffee. I was not very comfortable to say the least.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Have just spent half a hour trying to download some photos onto my new computer. Of course nothing like I did it on the old one. Anyway I think it worked.
> 
> Sending calming, healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos (I hope)...


I'm still amazed at the differences in the look of our same named birds!! Your pictures are gorgeous as always. I hope that beautiful rose smells as good as it looks! So many of the new roses are lovely but all the fragrance has been bred out!
Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Sam, I will come to your defense here and say that I never thought you referred to your liking heels and hose as being a fashion statement YOU would wear. My hubby loves when I dress up in heels and stockings. I think, and I don't mean to insinuate you are "old" by any means, that it takes us back to a simpler time when women took a lot better care of themselves than the younger generation does. I cannot imagine life in blue jeans. I have a business and when I go out, it's usually dress pants, a nice top and a blazer with sensible shoes as I have to do quite a bit of walking. When I go out to dinner, I like to dress up and make a date of it with hubby. Back story to this is that we have been together for 5 years now, and to catch up we celebrate our anniversary every month with a date on the 15th. Makes me feel so special and definitely not taken for granted like so many women talk about. I love to see his eyes light up when I come into the room in a dress, stockings, heels, jewelry, makeup and my hair done. Don't misunderstand, he loves me in my jammies and slippers too, but to him, I am and always have been his Movie Star and when I get done up, it just brings the smiles out full blast! =)


Nice to know you can bring a light to his eye. 59 years and we still can if we see each other unexpectedly. He walks the huge Mall here in town during the winter. I walk about half that distance and then sit and read or knit - and when I see him coming from a distance as soon as he sees me his face lights up. How lucky am I!.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Which reminds me of a story...
> 
> Years ago (or back in the Dark Ages as GS would say) I was going swimming and then out with a group of friends.
> I put my costume on before I left home as we were always in a rush once we got to the pool. Had a good swim, nice shower and went to get dress. Then panic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> In my haste I had forgotten to put my underwear in my bag. Going braless was no problem as I was a 38A (the front looked the same as the back :roll: ) but no knickers! Did I keep my wet swimsuit on under my skirt and risk embarrassing wet patches or go commando. I'll leave you to guess what I did.


Well, unless you did a prat-fall or decide to do some high kicks, who would know!? LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Canada lost thousands in WWI - I will have to check but I don't think we were involved in Galipoli. It is a shame as Sam says that we never learned nor did anyone else. It is getting worse in many ways.


I couldn't agree more! More and more of not only our history, but world history in general is being lost with each generation. I will share this story at the risk but not the intention of ruffling any feathers.

My daughters befriended a new Canadian who had immigrated from Germany with her family. When she arrived here there was quite the culture shock for her entire family. This young lady shared stories of how they were taught in school and more particularly what they were taught in school. I would sit and listen without much comment until the day she told my children that they took a field trip to some of the concentration camps. She went into detail about how they were encouraged to "play act" out what had taken place there. I was horrified. I could not sit there and listen without saying anything. I asked her how on earth someone could make such light of such a horrid event? They were taught that it was normal and didn't have a problem with it. I started pulling out the history that she never learned in school and re educating her about the atrocities that happened in these locations. She was shocked. This set her on a quest to find the truth. After some intense investigation, she apologized to me and to the children for taking such crimes against humanity so lightly. I think the real lesson was learned about a year after when she informed her friends in Germany that she was getting married. Their response was not quite what she expected. They chastised her for marrying out of her ethnicity and marrying what they called a "mutt". She told us how this was just horrible and she couldn't understand what was wrong with these people. I just smiled and said Welcome to Canada =) Sometimes the lessons learned in life are best when they shake everything you thought to be true to the very foundations and cause you to rebuild your whole thought process from the ground up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I know - it's just nice to see once in a while. Heidi hasn't had a dress on since she and gary got married except when she maid of honor for her bff about five years ago. lexi and bailee wear them occassionly - even to school - never with hose though. hose must have been invented by a man. lol --- sam


A man who knew how to make a profit. Sure went through them with runs.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I doubt a lot was taught in US schools about Anzac days and the other Commonwealth nations - as not much was taught about us and we are next door neighbours. We learned a lot about the States ( but then we were considered the 'country cousin' and didn't matter much to anyone but other Commonwealth countries and ourselves). It always surprised me up until the internet started becoming important, how little the Americans knew about us. KP and other forums like it are doing so much to help us learn about each other. Look what we have learned on the Tea Party. That, to me aside from the friendships is the biggest plus.


We didn't learn much about either world war in school. We never got through the history books. Most of what I know about them, I've learned from TV documentaries,believe it or not! We have one cable channel that has a lot of documentaries about the world wars and the Vietnam war.

Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I do agree darowil - I should have kept my mouth shut - as an aside - Phyllis wears dresses and hose but she has changed the spike heels to sensible page heels. --- sam


Not at all Sam. It is educational for all of us. Not often we get to discuss things with such an open-minded man who listens. That being said, you still have a right to like what you like. I actually love dresses and heels, they just don't love me any more and because of my back, even low heels seem to cause trouble. I'm short so I loved heels. Never ever thought I wouldn't be able to wear them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Shirley, June and Tess, off for my swim now. Enjoy your day. xx


Wish our temperature was as moderate as I'm sure yours is. Enjoy your swim.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Nice to know you can bring a light to his eye. 59 years and we still can if we see each other unexpectedly. He walks the huge Mall here in town during the winter. I walk about half that distance and then sit and read or knit - and when I see him coming from a distance as soon as he sees me his face lights up. How lucky am I!.


That is so awesome! It is great to see living Love Stories like you and your husband and many other couples that have been together for years, but the flame has never gone out. We are very lucky indeed! =)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Melody...When you say it was awkward to work with the new boss, did they make you feel uncomfortable?? I was hoping they would make you feel good about things. Hope it was only the first night. So sorry they left you feeling like that. Not good on their part at all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't kid yourself-- most Americans know diddly about their OWN country, let alone any other country. Most just don't care, they are so absorbed in their own world, which is why some "news" outlets can feed so much bad information to their public. Many of my students couldn't name the 4 states surrounding KS! My DD#2 came home from a bus trip to KC and said the county agent asked how many of the kids had been out of the state of KS (very few) and some had not even been outside our county. Or if they had, they had not been aware of it.


It has been a bit of an irritation up here - as you would never believe some of the things Americans think about us. Not so much now. I can sort of understand it when it is someone from a different continent but even border cities and towns had little or no idea about us.

I agree that a lot are not interested - We took British, Commonwealth and American history in school. When the US sneezes we say gusunteit!??? you know what I mean. I guess it is normal as what you do affects us a lot more than we affect you with our actions. I have to admit I am proud and always have been , especially right now that I live and am a Canadian. I think each of us is proud of our countries and so we should be. I will admit I wouldn't mind a bit warmer winter weather but then I would hate the heat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> time for me to be in bed - see you in the morning - by which time I hope everyone forgets I ever mentioned hose and heels. --- sam


Would be funny if we all came to KAP and brought a dress and heels with us. I could wear them if I was sitting the whole time. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Glad to hear that. I think that has time goes on, each country focuses its history on their own history and thevrole of other countries becomesa background issue.


That is true when you think of the days of remembrance, one usually remembers those of their own country. The unique thing on here is we become more aware of the contributions and sacrifices of others. So important to remember all who sacrificed. Nice that we are sharing with each other here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> I couldn't agree more! More and more of not only our history, but world history in general is being lost with each generation. I will share this story at the risk but not the intention of ruffling any feathers.
> 
> My daughters befriended a new Canadian who had immigrated from Germany with her family. When she arrived here there was quite the culture shock for her entire family. This young lady shared stories of how they were taught in school and more particularly what they were taught in school. I would sit and listen without much comment until the day she told my children that they took a field trip to some of the concentration camps. She went into detail about how they were encouraged to "play act" out what had taken place there. I was horrified. I could not sit there and listen without saying anything. I asked her how on earth someone could make such light of such a horrid event? They were taught that it was normal and didn't have a problem with it. I started pulling out the history that she never learned in school and re educating her about the atrocities that happened in these locations. She was shocked. This set her on a quest to find the truth. After some intense investigation, she apologized to me and to the children for taking such crimes against humanity so lightly. I think the real lesson was learned about a year after when she informed her friends in Germany that she was getting married. Their response was not quite what she expected. They chastised her for marrying out of her ethnicity and marrying what they called a "mutt". She told us how this was just horrible and she couldn't understand what was wrong with these people. I just smiled and said Welcome to Canada =) Sometimes the lessons learned in life are best when they shake everything you thought to be true to the very foundations and cause you to rebuild your whole thought process from the ground up.


Well put Tess. We live in a wonderful place and although I could have lived in New Zealand for the rest of my life after moving there with our family, home is still home and I was homesick for Canada. I never regretted being a Canadian. I doubt any of us do. We do our part. I enjoy the fact that people from all over the world visit here and teach each other about our home countries, with pride.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Today is also Canada Day and there will be fireworks, parties, parades etc.

So to all my Canadian Friends! Happy Canada day !!!! Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS...Amazing how there are some of us that lived without electricity. My aunt's MIL was like a grandma to me when I lived with my aunt and uncle. The MIL's house had no electricity but kerosene lamps, out house and wood stove. Oh what wonderful memories I have from there of that special light. Water in those beautiful bowls with the pitcher for washing up in your room, the bread rising, then baking, cookies always in the cookie jar. Somehow it seems we had more time for one another then too. Of course, as a child, it would seem that way. I can't imagine living with no electricity now but my childhood without it was lovely. That was quite a switch from me to go from Toronto to a more northern undeveloped part of Ontario back then.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ms. Tess said:


> I couldn't agree more! More and more of not only our history, but world history in general is being lost with each generation. I will share this story at the risk but not the intention of ruffling any feathers.
> 
> My daughters befriended a new Canadian who had immigrated from Germany with her family. When she arrived here there was quite the culture shock for her entire family. This young lady shared stories of how they were taught in school and more particularly what they were taught in school. I would sit and listen without much comment until the day she told my children that they took a field trip to some of the concentration camps. She went into detail about how they were encouraged to "play act" out what had taken place there. I was horrified. I could not sit there and listen without saying anything. I asked her how on earth someone could make such light of such a horrid event? They were taught that it was normal and didn't have a problem with it. I started pulling out the history that she never learned in school and re educating her about the atrocities that happened in these locations. She was shocked. This set her on a quest to find the truth. After some intense investigation, she apologized to me and to the children for taking such crimes against humanity so lightly. I think the real lesson was learned about a year after when she informed her friends in Germany that she was getting married. Their response was not quite what she expected. They chastised her for marrying out of her ethnicity and marrying what they called a "mutt". She told us how this was just horrible and she couldn't understand what was wrong with these people. I just smiled and said Welcome to Canada =) Sometimes the lessons learned in life are best when they shake everything you thought to be true to the very foundations and cause you to rebuild your whole thought process from the ground up.


That was a very interesting story. I do think that so many atrocities/hatreds are taken for granted as normal because of the spin that is put on them. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> And here I thought a gold finch wold be yellow in color....beautiful bird as the flower is also beautiful


Yes, quite different from our finches. Beautiful.

Gorgeous rose.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms. Tess said:


> I see lots of chat about fire ants and don't know if this will work on them or not, but I have a stump in the back yard that was infested with ants. Big black ones with wings, smaller black ones and those nasty little red buggers that bite. Hubby was trying to figure out how to remove the stump and get rid of the ants before they invaded the shed three feet away. After listening to him mutter about it for half an hour, I went into the house and got the cornmeal. Came out and spread about a cup and a half across the entire top of the stump. He thought I was nuts feeding the ants. After tiring of explaining what I am doing and why, I told him to watch. By the next morning there was not one ant of any kind left. Apparently they eat the cornmeal which they cannot digest and they take it down into the "nest" to feed the rest of them. This kills the entire bunch. Easiest cure for an ant infestation I have ever found. =)


Wow Tess, brialliant.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Today is also Canada Day and there will be fireworks, parties, parades etc.
> 
> So to all my Canadian Friends! Happy Canada day !!!! Shirley


And a very Happy Canada Day to you as well Shirley! I hope you are not affected by the flooding that seems to have hit most of the country. It's bad here in Manitoba. 26 Municipalities are in a state of emergency, water everywhere and it's still raining. Supposed to stop for a few days later this afternoon thankfully! It's still going to be soggy for the fireworks though. I was watching the BBC news this morning and only caught a bit of a piece about a woman from the middle east (?) or India who is becoming a citizen today along with her 2 year old son. She is expecting as well if I heard correctly. I will listen more carefully later when it comes on again. Sometimes my ears don't wake up until I have my coffee!! lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Canada lost thousands in WWI - I will have to check but I don't think we were involved in Galipoli. It is a shame as Sam says that we never learned nor did anyone else. It is getting worse in many ways.


Yes and delayed deaths too. My Canadian uncle died from wounds he got in the war. He lost a leg and lived only because the shrapnel burned the area so he didn't bleed to death. Wounds to the other leg never healed and eventually the infection that kept cropping up in the bones took his life in his 50's. One of the loveliest men I ever knew and the first father figure for me. I lived with him and my aunt for a while.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Tess, brialliant.


Thank you. I sometimes take for granted that if I know something then everyone else does too. It has taken a lot of time and confidence to be able to post things on KP as most jump at you if your thoughts differ from theirs. That is what I love most about the Tea Party, there is no arguing and fighting, no bad feelings, just lots of love and wonderful friendship. I don't like killing things unless I absolutely have to, because they are all here for a reason. That being said, I don't like to use poison or pesticides which are very costly, but would rather use something natural.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Woke up early (5:30) due to workers in the parking lot sawing through concrete. Read emails, crocheted a bit after walking Lila and am ready for a nap but have a10:00 pickup. Luckily only about a two hour drive to deliver.

No heels, no dresses anymore. Did have to wear them when I student taught and some when I had my own class. Luckily started teaching in a more laid back era and area.

Hi, master of none. Haven't heard from you for a while. Are you sweltering down there in MS? Humidity has me feeling listless. Take the heat of AZ over these high humidity numbers.

Off to go to work. Only one more day then home for the holiday.

Happy Canadian Day to all north of the border! 

Thanks tho all for the history lesson. Never was one for history, especially wars. Humans will never learn. Too many power/money hungry politicians.

Take care,

Kathy

On my way to get the load and got a call that the load had cancelled due to their machine breaking down. Now maybe I can get a nap.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Today is also Canada Day and there will be fireworks, parties, parades etc.
> 
> So to all my Canadian Friends! Happy Canada day !!!! Shirley


Yes, Happy Canada Day. I got some of the traffic at the border when going up there for my cousin's birthday on Saturday. Fortunately I was headed into Canada, but the traffic going from there into the States was about a 3hr. wait. Not a good idea for them to plan things when there is a holiday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on silly Sydney....he now has his own dump truck he plays with....he will push it and then chase after it. He then picks it up and carrys it to his bed. He found it in the yard...probably one of the kids from the trailer park behind us threw it over the fence....Sydney's now.


That is so cute. I can just picture him carting it around.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

When I lived in Germany for 8 yrs., they had lots of programs on TV about the atrocities done in the camps. I was astounded at how often I turned on the TV to see a program about it. The younger people are perhaps less aware, but as a country they seem to be well aware of what was done if they watch TV. I met many wonderful people while I lived there, most of whom were not alive and did not participate, but as a country they still pay. We were part of many Good Will concerts with young German musicians, going to other countries for Good Will and others coming to give concerts in Germany. Hopefully, through the young people we can learn to love again. Trying through the younger people who didn't commit these atrocities to stop some of the hatred still going on. It is not through the fault of the country if young people do not know what happened as it was rather hammered home during my time there.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Canada Day to all Canadians everywhere. 
Have a viewer coming tomorrow morning so must get some tidying done. 
My friend has a sore throat so I won't be seeing her this week unfortunately as she is putting herself in isolation. Pity, as I could have done with some cheering up this week, ah, well, I am not ill and all will work out in the end.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> They're lovely. What is the second one? Not familiar with that.
> Junek


It looks like a type of begonia.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ms. Tess said:


> I couldn't agree more! More and more of not only our history, but world history in general is being lost with each generation. .


Loved your story. One of my college teachers stressed time and again that the history books were written by those who won the war!! So true. Now history is manipulated to fit what some particular group wants.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is true when you think of the days of remembrance, one usually remembers those of their own country. The unique thing on here is we become more aware of the contributions and sacrifices of others. So important to remember all who sacrificed. Nice that we are sharing with each other here.


And learning it in a nice way (no dates to remember!) with friends.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Today is also Canada Day and there will be fireworks, parties, parades etc.
> 
> So to all my Canadian Friends! Happy Canada day !!!! Shirley


And the same from me-- hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Have just spent half a hour trying to download some photos onto my new computer. Of course nothing like I did it on the old one. Anyway I think it worked.
> 
> Sending calming, healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos (I hope)...


Pretty bird and beautiful rose. Our finches don't look like yours. We have a purple finch (which you would love). He has a purple throat and a little bit on top of his head. His lady love isn't quite as colourful.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Never was one for history, especially wars. Humans will never learn. Too many power/money hungry politicians.


Couldn't agree more. And they seem able to find some little key to convince the rest of us that this war REALLY is a necessity while it will only line their pockets and pockets of friends.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Back story to this is that we have been together for 5 years now, and to catch up we celebrate our anniversary every month with a date on the 15th. Makes me feel so special and definitely not taken for granted like so many women talk about. I love to see his eyes light up when I come into the room in a dress, stockings, heels, jewelry, makeup and my hair done. Don't misunderstand, he loves me in my jammies and slippers too, but to him, I am and always have been his Movie Star and when I get done up, it just brings the smiles out full blast! =)


It's wonderful to hear your story. My DH used to like to see my dressed to the nines too and I always felt special. Even now, I like to get dressed and am surprised to see that many men and women don't bother on special occasions, such as Easter. I went out for dinner with a friend and both of us were dressed in our best and when we looked around, many of the patrons were in jeans and tshirts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> I see lots of chat about fire ants and don't know if this will work on them or not, but I have a stump in the back yard that was infested with ants. Big black ones with wings, smaller black ones and those nasty little red buggers that bite. Hubby was trying to figure out how to remove the stump and get rid of the ants before they invaded the shed three feet away. After listening to him mutter about it for half an hour, I went into the house and got the cornmeal. Came out and spread about a cup and a half across the entire top of the stump. He thought I was nuts feeding the ants. After tiring of explaining what I am doing and why, I told him to watch. By the next morning there was not one ant of any kind left. Apparently they eat the cornmeal which they cannot digest and they take it down into the "nest" to feed the rest of them. This kills the entire bunch. Easiest cure for an ant infestation I have ever found. =)


I found an ant hill in the back yard. It's quite a size too. I put ant powder on it and forgot about the cornmeal. I think they're still there so off I go with the cornmeal. See you later.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> When I lived in Germany for 8 yrs., they had lots of programs on TV about the atrocities done in the camps. I was astounded at how often I turned on the TV to see a program about it. The younger people are perhaps less aware, but as a country they seem to be well aware of what was done if they watch TV. I met many wonderful people while I lived there, most of whom were not alive and did not participate, but as a country they still pay. We were part of many Good Will concerts with young German musicians, going to other countries for Good Will and others coming to give concerts in Germany. Hopefully, through the young people we can learn to love again. Trying through the younger people who didn't commit these atrocities to stop some of the hatred still going on. It is not through the fault of the country if young people do not know what happened as it was rather hammered home during my time there.


I agree with what you have said in your post. Although there were broadcasts and tv programs showing what happened, in this young lady's particular education system they were taught to view these things as propaganda and lies put forth by the "others" to make pure blood Germans look bad. I just couldn't believe some of the things she told me, it still makes me shudder. Education is the best tool we have and when used in a misguided manner can create chaos and hate. As I grew up, I didn't know much about the Berlin Wall. I did research when I was a little older. To this young lady, there were people who lived on the "right side" of the wall and then there were the "others". It just astounded me to think that in this day and age someone so young could think that there was right and wrong people. We are all people and all deserve respect and basic human rights. It took her a long time to get past all the things they were taught as children. I think it hit her hardest when she received the responses from her friends in Germany who disagreed with her plans to marry someone who was not what they referred to as "pure blood". When these things see the light of day they can be discussed and remembered so that history does not repeat itself.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ms. Tess said:


> I agree with what you have said in your post. Although there were broadcasts and tv programs showing what happened, in this young lady's particular education system they were taught to view these things as propaganda and lies put forth by the "others" to make pure blood Germans look bad. I just couldn't believe some of the things she told me, it still makes me shudder. Education is the best tool we have and when used in a misguided manner can create chaos and hate. As I grew up, I didn't know much about the Berlin Wall. I did research when I was a little older. To this young lady, there were people who lived on the "right side" of the wall and then there were the "others". It just astounded me to think that in this day and age someone so young could think that there was right and wrong people. We are all people and all deserve respect and basic human rights. It took her a long time to get past all the things they were taught as children. I think it hit her hardest when she received the responses from her friends in Germany who disagreed with her plans to marry someone who was not what they referred to as "pure blood". When these things see the light of day they can be discussed and remembered so that history does not repeat itself.


I have to wonder if she was from a group/area where the neo-Nazis are in power? We have them in America, too, who would "get rid of" any but white people. And if the government does anything about them, they yell 1st Amendment. Kind of scary-- you learn there are times to keep your big mouth shut until you are in a safer place.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> I agree with what you have said in your post. Although there were broadcasts and tv programs showing what happened, in this young lady's particular education system they were taught to view these things as propaganda and lies put forth by the "others" to make pure blood Germans look bad. I just couldn't believe some of the things she told me, it still makes me shudder. Education is the best tool we have and when used in a misguided manner can create chaos and hate. As I grew up, I didn't know much about the Berlin Wall. I did research when I was a little older. To this young lady, there were people who lived on the "right side" of the wall and then there were the "others". It just astounded me to think that in this day and age someone so young could think that there was right and wrong people. We are all people and all deserve respect and basic human rights. It took her a long time to get past all the things they were taught as children. I think it hit her hardest when she received the responses from her friends in Germany who disagreed with her plans to marry someone who was not what they referred to as "pure blood". When these things see the light of day they can be discussed and remembered so that history does not repeat itself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Which reminds me of a story...
> 
> Years ago (or back in the Dark Ages as GS would say) I was going swimming and then out with a group of friends.
> I put my costume on before I left home as we were always in a rush once we got to the pool. Had a good swim, nice shower and went to get dress. Then panic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> In my haste I had forgotten to put my underwear in my bag. Going braless was no problem as I was a 38A (the front looked the same as the back :roll: ) but no knickers! Did I keep my wet swimsuit on under my skirt and risk embarrassing wet patches or go commando. I'll leave you to guess what I did.


Hilarious! Guess others have "been there, done that" LOL!

Love the photo's of your red rose and bird. Both are beautiful.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Ms. Tess said:


> Sam, I will come to your defense here and say that I never thought you referred to your liking heels and hose as being a fashion statement YOU would wear. My hubby loves when I dress up in heels and stockings. I think, and I don't mean to insinuate you are "old" by any means, that it takes us back to a simpler time when women took a lot better care of themselves than the younger generation does. I cannot imagine life in blue jeans. I have a business and when I go out, it's usually dress pants, a nice top and a blazer with sensible shoes as I have to do quite a bit of walking. When I go out to dinner, I like to dress up and make a date of it with hubby. Back story to this is that we have been together for 5 years now, and to catch up we celebrate our anniversary every month with a date on the 15th. Makes me feel so special and definitely not taken for granted like so many women talk about. I love to see his eyes light up when I come into the room in a dress, stockings, heels, jewelry, makeup and my hair done. Don't misunderstand, he loves me in my jammies and slippers too, but to him, I am and always have been his Movie Star and when I get done up, it just brings the smiles out full blast! =)


My husband also "LOVED" seeing me in dresses and heels, lol! He wasn't one to compliment that often, but he always made a remark if he didn't like something that I had put on. Needless to say, went and changed into something to make him smile. "Happy Husband, Happy Wife".

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it is bill paying day so I'm outta her for a bit....ugh....at least I have a few $ to pay them though so I am grateful. TTYL


Yep! Just finished paying mine! Done for another month, yeah!

Now to try and remember to cut back on spending!

After all with only one pension coming into the bank monthly, this is quite an adjustment for those who are the survivor.

All expenses stay the same or just about, only thing that's different is a little less spent at the supermarket and not having to buy my late husbands clothing and a few treats etc. Not complaining though, managing quite well, just adjusting to so many different things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms. Tess said:


> I agree with what you have said in your post. Although there were broadcasts and tv programs showing what happened, in this young lady's particular education system they were taught to view these things as propaganda and lies put forth by the "others" to make pure blood Germans look bad. I just couldn't believe some of the things she told me, it still makes me shudder. Education is the best tool we have and when used in a misguided manner can create chaos and hate. As I grew up, I didn't know much about the Berlin Wall. I did research when I was a little older. To this young lady, there were people who lived on the "right side" of the wall and then there were the "others". It just astounded me to think that in this day and age someone so young could think that there was right and wrong people. We are all people and all deserve respect and basic human rights. It took her a long time to get past all the things they were taught as children. I think it hit her hardest when she received the responses from her friends in Germany who disagreed with her plans to marry someone who was not what they referred to as "pure blood". When these things see the light of day they can be discussed and remembered so that history does not repeat itself.


Quite surprising as you can even be put in jail for denying the Holocaust over there. Sadly there are isolated groups in any country. Political propaganda of this type is forbidden and even punishable by jail. Anything like this in writing would be illegal. Here many young people are playing their games of cowboys and Indians or spending time on their ipods, etc. I know there are pockets here where children are isolated and taught prejudice and hatred. Even coming from a British heritage I know it was thought not good to marry someone of a darker skin. I was horrified when I moved to the States and was told by another child I shouldn't have said thank you to someone because their skin was darker, many years ago I might add. I remember the grown men carrying guns and it was hinted at what they were for. I guess my point is sadly that hatred and prejudice are everywhere. We have supremacists here too. Even many of my relatives & DH's are prejudiced, which I was shocked to find out. I had friends from school that called me and my parents never told me and they were told not to call again. I AGREE with you that we are all people. I'm not as naive to think that we will ever have world peace but wouldn't it be wonderful. I just want people to know that not everyone is like this young girl or her friends. I met many wonderful people while living there who feel just as you and I do. There is a lot of hatred toward Germany as I found out when traveling throughout Europe and this is why we had Good Will concerts with young people and exchange concerts throughout Europe and the Near East. Hope for the future. Educating this young girl and anyone we meet with these types of attitudes is wonderful, but please know that this is not typical of the generations coming up in Germany.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Ms. Tess said:


> I see lots of chat about fire ants and don't know if this will work on them or not, but I have a stump in the back yard that was infested with ants. Big black ones with wings, smaller black ones and those nasty little red buggers that bite. Hubby was trying to figure out how to remove the stump and get rid of the ants before they invaded the shed three feet away. After listening to him mutter about it for half an hour, I went into the house and got the cornmeal. Came out and spread about a cup and a half across the entire top of the stump. He thought I was nuts feeding the ants. After tiring of explaining what I am doing and why, I told him to watch. By the next morning there was not one ant of any kind left. Apparently they eat the cornmeal which they cannot digest and they take it down into the "nest" to feed the rest of them. This kills the entire bunch. Easiest cure for an ant infestation I have ever found. =)


WOW! Have to try this, as I have an ants nest at the base of a tree that's between my neighbors and my front yard. I've never heard of this, have added (cornmeal) to my shopping list as I know I don't have any in my cupboard.

Love KP all the new ideas I'm learning. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Glad to hear that. I think that has time goes on, each country focuses its history on their own history and thevrole of other countries becomesa background issue.


Each year more and more of the younger generation are going to the dawn services for ANZAC Day, wearing their predecessors medals. The few veterans we have still alive have been rather heartened by that I believe. Given how tiny New Zealand's population was at the time we lost a very high proportion of that generation of young men. Consequently a very large number of spinsters from those years.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Yep! Just finished paying mine! Done for another month, yeah!
> 
> Now to try and remember to cut back on spending!
> 
> ...


It is a really tough adjustment I'm sure, especially all the change after the emotional loss of someone so important in your life. I hope all keeps going well for you as you go through these adjustments. Hugs This is a good place for others who understand as they have gone through this and know your pain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I hadn't realised that we had forgotten! After all the name ANZAC made it clear I always thought that NZ were a part of it as well.


No I don't think it is forgotten in general- just Heather had perhaps had a lapse of memory.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Today is also Canada Day and there will be fireworks, parties, parades etc.
> 
> So to all my Canadian Friends! Happy Canada day !!!! Shirley


Yes, happy Canada Day to all my northern sisters. I find it interesting that Canadians are celebrating their country today and in just a couple of days, we, here in the U.S. will celebrate ours!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And here I thought a gold finch wold be yellow in color....beautiful bird as the flower is also beautiful


ditto


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes and delayed deaths too. My Canadian uncle died from wounds he got in the war. He lost a leg and lived only because the shrapnel burned the area so he didn't bleed to death. Wounds to the other leg never healed and eventually the infection that kept cropping up in the bones took his life in his 50's. One of the loveliest men I ever knew and the first father figure for me. I lived with him and my aunt for a while.


My father's brother was in WWI and my mother's brother was in WWII. Both of them were so fortunate that they had no wounds. Although my mother's brother suffered from what was called shell shock for several years after. And he was also one of those gentle and kind men. I guess after what they went through, they knew they didn't have to prove anything to anyone.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Canada Day to all Canadians everywhere.
> Have a viewer coming tomorrow morning so must get some tidying done.
> My friend has a sore throat so I won't be seeing her this week unfortunately as she is putting herself in isolation. Pity, as I could have done with some cheering up this week, ah, well, I am not ill and all will work out in the end.


I do hope this one has the courtesy to keep the appointment!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Happy Canada Day to all Canadians everywhere.
> Have a viewer coming tomorrow morning so must get some tidying done.
> My friend has a sore throat so I won't be seeing her this week unfortunately as she is putting herself in isolation. Pity, as I could have done with some cheering up this week, ah, well, I am not ill and all will work out in the end.


Sorry to hear you're in need of cheering up Martina. Lets hope that tomorrows viewer will be the one - now that would really cheer you up!! Come and join the TP as often as you like, you know there is always someone here to lift your spirits. Big hugs to you. xx


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Canada Day all my fellow Canadians!!!!!!!!!

11am and I just got up and got motivated about half an hour ago. I have to work tonight :thumbdown: 

So I have something to ask everyone. I am a little bit on the offensive about this. Our new boss told us last night that they will be paying us cash instead of a cheque, but will be taking our cpp etc off the amount we earned (like they do on cheques). I was dumfounded to say the least. Peggy asked point blank why they will not be paying us by cheque and she replied "we want to save money, and we have to pay someone to make up the cheques". I almost fell right over, isn't that what you do when you own a business or in the new owners case they own 4 Pizza Delights now.

What do all of you think of this. I say there is something rotten in pizza d and it ain't the cheese. :thumbdown: 

Going back to catch up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Quite surprising as you can even be put in jail for denying the Holocaust over there. Sadly there are isolated groups in any country. Political propaganda of this type is forbidden and even punishable by jail. Anything like this in writing would be illegal. Here many young people are playing their games of cowboys and Indians or spending time on their ipods, etc. I know there are pockets here where children are isolated and taught prejudice and hatred. Even coming from a British heritage I know it was thought not good to marry someone of a darker skin. I was horrified when I moved to the States and was told by another child I shouldn't have said thank you to someone because their skin was darker, many years ago I might add. I remember the grown men carrying guns and it was hinted at what they were for. I guess my point is sadly that hatred and prejudice are everywhere. We have supremacists here too. Even many of my relatives & DH's are prejudiced, which I was shocked to find out. I had friends from school that called me and my parents never told me and they were told not to call again. I AGREE with you that we are all people. I'm not as naive to think that we will ever have world peace but wouldn't it be wonderful. I just want people to know that not everyone is like this young girl or her friends. I met many wonderful people while living there who feel just as you and I do. There is a lot of hatred toward Germany as I found out when traveling throughout Europe and this is why we had Good Will concerts with young people and exchange concerts throughout Europe and the Near East. Hope for the future. Educating this young girl and anyone we meet with these types of attitudes is wonderful, but please know that this is not typical of the generations coming up in Germany.


I grew up during the segregation years. But I was always taught to treat everyone with respect. And I've always tried to live by the fact that we're all the same no matter our color or country or what we call our god!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry Cashmeregma but I don't even own a pair of heels anymore. Now I do love them but just no way can I wear them with all my replaced joints....LOL....I think I still have a dress or two but can't even remember when I last wore one. LOL Wearing heels when I taught the first 10 or so years killed my feet; always on my feet on concrete floors....ended up having to wear special orthopedic shoes for several years because of it. Last 10 years alway wore athletic shoes...specifically New Balance.


Cashmeregma said:


> Would be funny if we all came to KAP and brought a dress and heels with us. I could wear them if I was sitting the whole time. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was just about to ask if this wasn't Canada Day! HAPPY CANADA DAY TO ALL MY CANADIAN SISTERS!

We will celebrate our Independence on the 4th which is friday.


Designer1234 said:


> Today is also Canada Day and there will be fireworks, parties, parades etc.
> 
> So to all my Canadian Friends! Happy Canada day !!!! Shirley


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Happy Canada Day all my fellow Canadians!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 11am and I just got up and got motivated about half an hour ago. I have to work tonight :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


I don't know your system, assuming it is a bit like ours where employer submits $$ to the govmt for your retirement, etc. Is there a place you can check to see if they are submitting the $$? They probably only have to pay every 3 months or something, might take a while to get posted, but yeah, I'd be really worried.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, quite different from our finches. Beautiful.
> 
> Gorgeous rose.


Apart from meeting all you lovely people I am really looking forward yo seeing some different birds.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

According to history if you want to boost the economy you have a war...so I've observed and been told. Such a shame.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Couldn't agree more. And they seem able to find some little key to convince the rest of us that this war REALLY is a necessity while it will only line their pockets and pockets of friends.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Friends - It has taken far longer to get my ducks in a row after we got back than I anticipated!!! First I had to catch all my ducks.... I haven't read any of this weeks KTP but I should have time today. We are under a heat advisory and it is supposed to be 102 or 103 for the next couple of days - a real good excuse to stay home in the A/C! I finished up the last of my watering for the week this morning and now I need to find some projects inside - I just don't think it will be that hard to keep busy inside for a couple of days.... First let me say that there are no hurt feeling here if you want to pass on the "Alan Report". I know that many of us are dealing with issues that are very serious and I don't want to be a downer. But I do know that some of you have been on this roller coaster with us for the last 2 years and this is the easiest way to keep you in the loop. But please feel free to skip the next part!!!! Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions.... Alan is feeling better, they discovered he had C-Diff (a pretty nasty infection) and he has been on antibiotics for it since Tuesday night. It seems to be making a difference. The CT scan shows a couple of fistulas that need repair ASAP so we are waiting to hear when the surgeon can see him ( he had an emergency and canceled on us last week) - they found a couple of spots on his liver that will require an MRI - and so when these 3 things are cleared up THEN they will decide what to do next. The Dr is pretty sympathetic and will support the surgery choice if we make it - all of this needs to be resolved before surgery in any case.... so I guess we are making progress! Just the fact that he's feeling better in general is a huge improvement. Thanks for all of the support - we really appreciate it. I hope that everybody is doing well... I will catch up today --Love, Sandi


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Happy Canada Day all my fellow Canadians!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 11am and I just got up and got motivated about half an hour ago. I have to work tonight :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


Not sure how your system works but over here an employer has to deduct tax and NI (national insurance). Whatever your deductions are I would make sure you have a payslip saying exactly how much has been deducted for what. The fact that they want to pay in cash does set a few alarm bells ringing.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I don't know your system, assuming it is a bit like ours where employer submits $$ to the govmt for your retirement, etc. Is there a place you can check to see if they are submitting the $$? They probably only have to pay every 3 months or something, might take a while to get posted, but yeah, I'd be really worried.


Would also be worried............
This means you will have to keep a record of your earnings to make sure when they issue your T4 that all the deductions have been accounted for.
Had thought, why don't they issue a cheque to each employee, then remembered the banks charge them for each cheque as well. (Bank charges).

Are they issuing you a pay-stub. Meaning a piece of paper with all the deductions listed, hours worked etc., etc.
If not, you could ask for one..........
That being said, hard to know if they are doing anything dubious or not.
Many small businesses do their own bookkeeping, so try not to be too anxious. Wait and see when you receive your 1st pay envelope and if there's no pay stub, ask for one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Friends - It has taken far longer to get my ducks in a row after we got back than I anticipated!!! First I had to catch all my ducks.... I haven't read any of this weeks KTP but I should have time today. We are under a heat advisory and it is supposed to be 102 or 103 for the next couple of days - a real good excuse to stay home in the A/C! I finished up the last of my watering for the week this morning and now I need to find some projects inside - I just don't think it will be that hard to keep busy inside for a couple of days.... First let me say that there are no hurt feeling here if you want to pass on the "Alan Report". I know that many of us are dealing with issues that are very serious and I don't want to be a downer. But I do know that some of you have been on this roller coaster with us for the last 2 years and this is the easiest way to keep you in the loop. But please feel free to skip the next part!!!! Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions.... Alan is feeling better, they discovered he had C-Diff (a pretty nasty infection) and he has been on antibiotics for it since Tuesday night. It seems to be making a difference. The CT scan shows a couple of fistulas that need repair ASAP so we are waiting to hear when the surgeon can see him ( he had an emergency and canceled on us last week) - they found a couple of spots on his liver that will require an MRI - and so when these 3 things are cleared up THEN they will decide what to do next. The Dr is pretty sympathetic and will support the surgery choice if we make it - all of this needs to be resolved before surgery in any case.... so I guess we are making progress! Just the fact that he's feeling better in general is a huge improvement. Thanks for all of the support - we really appreciate it. I hope that everybody is doing well... I will catch up today --Love, Sandi


All of which is sounding a bit like progress for Alan- I do indeed pray it will prove so. As you say it has been a long ride we have been taking with you both- well aware of the anxieties. Don't forget to take care of yourself!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY CANADA TO EVERYONE XXX


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think that does sound a bit fishy Melody. My departed aunt had her social security taken out of her check but it was never paid into the government by her longest employer. Therefore, she got very, very little pension and couldn't do anything about it because the shop owner had passed away by the time it was discovered. Not being familiar with the Canadian system I would sure check that it was being credited to you IF it is supposed to be given to the government.


gagesmom said:


> Happy Canada Day all my fellow Canadians!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 11am and I just got up and got motivated about half an hour ago. I have to work tonight :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy Canada Day! 

We have cooler temps today (it was still 96F at 9 p.m. last night) and it's windy--we will likely smell smoke again from the fire just north of here. I really hope we have a decent monsoon season this year. If we don't get some water, I just don't know...

My thumb is hurting again; I was helping him with a project yesterday and think I overdid it. So I wrapped it up last night and it's still hurting but better. I'll try icing it some and see if that helps.

As a result, not much knitting done last night, though I did make a little progress. I had a terrible time sleeping last night and then this morning very early the neighbors were quite noisy. Maybe I will make up for it tonight (I hope).

Melody, they still have to give you a statement of hours worked/paid and deductions, right? If they don't want to do that, then that would be a problem. It sounds odd to me for sure. I would be asking questions also!

Off to work. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here June.


jknappva said:


> I grew up during the segregation years. But I was always taught to treat everyone with respect. And I've always tried to live by the fact that we're all the same no matter our color or country or what we call our god!
> Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sandi, glad there is progress and some answer! Now hoping for the rest to be resolved very soon and to be positive news!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Friends - It has taken far longer to get my ducks in a row after we got back than I anticipated!!! First I had to catch all my ducks.... I haven't read any of this weeks KTP but I should have time today. We are under a heat advisory and it is supposed to be 102 or 103 for the next couple of days - a real good excuse to stay home in the A/C! I finished up the last of my watering for the week this morning and now I need to find some projects inside - I just don't think it will be that hard to keep busy inside for a couple of days.... First let me say that there are no hurt feeling here if you want to pass on the "Alan Report". I know that many of us are dealing with issues that are very serious and I don't want to be a downer. But I do know that some of you have been on this roller coaster with us for the last 2 years and this is the easiest way to keep you in the loop. But please feel free to skip the next part!!!! Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions.... Alan is feeling better, they discovered he had C-Diff (a pretty nasty infection) and he has been on antibiotics for it since Tuesday night. It seems to be making a difference. The CT scan shows a couple of fistulas that need repair ASAP so we are waiting to hear when the surgeon can see him ( he had an emergency and canceled on us last week) - they found a couple of spots on his liver that will require an MRI - and so when these 3 things are cleared up THEN they will decide what to do next. The Dr is pretty sympathetic and will support the surgery choice if we make it - all of this needs to be resolved before surgery in any case.... so I guess we are making progress! Just the fact that he's feeling better in general is a huge improvement. Thanks for all of the support - we really appreciate it. I hope that everybody is doing well... I will catch up today --Love, Sandi


Not a downer at all-- glad Alan is feeling better and that you are working on catching up. Stay inside today! We are getting a cooler one so I shall walk to Sr Center for lunch. Good luck on all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear you're in need of cheering up Martina. Lets hope that tomorrows viewer will be the one - now that would really cheer you up!! Come and join the TP as often as you like, you know there is always someone here to lift your spirits. Big hugs to you. xx


Thank you. It is just that it is the second anniversary of my husband's death on the 6th and I am more down than I was last year, but that is probably because my eldest was able to be here that week. Still if tomorrow's viewing goes well I may be off soon. Just got the miseries really.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandi I am so glad that Alan is feeling a bit better. Even happier for you both that they are finally identifying the problems and addressing them with what needs to be done. Will continue to lift him (and you) in prayer that this continues to move forward in a positive direction.



AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Friends - It has taken far longer to get my ducks in a row after we got back than I anticipated!!! First I had to catch all my ducks.... I haven't read any of this weeks KTP but I should have time today. We are under a heat advisory and it is supposed to be 102 or 103 for the next couple of days - a real good excuse to stay home in the A/C! I finished up the last of my watering for the week this morning and now I need to find some projects inside - I just don't think it will be that hard to keep busy inside for a couple of days.... First let me say that there are no hurt feeling here if you want to pass on the "Alan Report". I know that many of us are dealing with issues that are very serious and I don't want to be a downer. But I do know that some of you have been on this roller coaster with us for the last 2 years and this is the easiest way to keep you in the loop. But please feel free to skip the next part!!!! Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions.... Alan is feeling better, they discovered he had C-Diff (a pretty nasty infection) and he has been on antibiotics for it since Tuesday night. It seems to be making a difference. The CT scan shows a couple of fistulas that need repair ASAP so we are waiting to hear when the surgeon can see him ( he had an emergency and canceled on us last week) - they found a couple of spots on his liver that will require an MRI - and so when these 3 things are cleared up THEN they will decide what to do next. The Dr is pretty sympathetic and will support the surgery choice if we make it - all of this needs to be resolved before surgery in any case.... so I guess we are making progress! Just the fact that he's feeling better in general is a huge improvement. Thanks for all of the support - we really appreciate it. I hope that everybody is doing well... I will catch up today --Love, Sandi


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nice walk with Maya.
Shirley, happy Canada day.
Gwen, love pix of Sydney.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> According to history if you want to boost the economy you have a war...so I've observed and been told. Such a shame.


I have heard that, too. Scary, I think


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

martina said:


> Thank you. It is just that it is the second anniversary of my husband's death on the 6th and I am more down than I was last year, but that is probably because my eldest was able to be here that week. Still if tomorrow's viewing goes well I may be off soon. Just got the miseries really.


Woman, you got two double whammies going-- loss of DH and trying to sell a house-- doesn't get much worse-- so things are bound to get better. When I lost my DH, I often put in a Don Knotts movie, he was pone of my favorites, and that seemed to help. That and my BIG black cat crawling in my lap and patting my face.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry Cashmeregma but I don't even own a pair of heels anymore. Now I do love them but just no way can I wear them with all my replaced joints....LOL....I think I still have a dress or two but can't even remember when I last wore one. LOL Wearing heels when I taught the first 10 or so years killed my feet; always on my feet on concrete floors....ended up having to wear special orthopedic shoes for several years because of it. Last 10 years alway wore athletic shoes...specifically New Balance.


You are in luck. It truly was said in jest. Not looking to be in agony.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Friends - It has taken far longer to get my ducks in a row after we got back than I anticipated!!! First I had to catch all my ducks.... I haven't read any of this weeks KTP but I should have time today. We are under a heat advisory and it is supposed to be 102 or 103 for the next couple of days - a real good excuse to stay home in the A/C! I finished up the last of my watering for the week this morning and now I need to find some projects inside - I just don't think it will be that hard to keep busy inside for a couple of days.... First let me say that there are no hurt feeling here if you want to pass on the "Alan Report". I know that many of us are dealing with issues that are very serious and I don't want to be a downer. But I do know that some of you have been on this roller coaster with us for the last 2 years and this is the easiest way to keep you in the loop. But please feel free to skip the next part!!!! Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions.... Alan is feeling better, they discovered he had C-Diff (a pretty nasty infection) and he has been on antibiotics for it since Tuesday night. It seems to be making a difference. The CT scan shows a couple of fistulas that need repair ASAP so we are waiting to hear when the surgeon can see him ( he had an emergency and canceled on us last week) - they found a couple of spots on his liver that will require an MRI - and so when these 3 things are cleared up THEN they will decide what to do next. The Dr is pretty sympathetic and will support the surgery choice if we make it - all of this needs to be resolved before surgery in any case.... so I guess we are making progress! Just the fact that he's feeling better in general is a huge improvement. Thanks for all of the support - we really appreciate it. I hope that everybody is doing well... I will catch up today --Love, Sandi


yes, what a long and difficult journey but we are here for you all the way. Glad you got the answers you did and can get that infection, hopefully cleared up so you can move on with the fistulas and MRI. It sounds like it was a very good think that you went to Mayo and so glad Alan is feeling better in general but the prayers sure won't stop. HUGS


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

We d lots of fun with the granddaughters, even river rafting was an exciting trip with them, Now I am back to reality, just posed a stole that I had worked on before the trip but did not get a chance to show it off... Nice to be home but sure miss the beautiful Rockies and Tetons.


thewren said:


> that sounds like a great trip pat - have fun on the Colorado river. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry your thumb is hurting you again. i can sure identify with that.

Speaking of smelling smoke. We used to have a firefighter at the kip. Has anyone heard from her. I heard where so many firefighters have been killed and was concerned.

Still thinking of Dreamweaver and hoping she is alright. I know sometimes it takes longer to hear back on tests than was anticipated. Thoughts and prayers for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

knappva wrote:
I grew up during the segregation years. But I was always taught to treat everyone with respect. And I've always tried to live by the fact that we're all the same no matter our color or country or what we call our god!
Junek

...


Gweniepooh said:


> Same here June.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Thank you. It is just that it is the second anniversary of my husband's death on the 6th and I am more down than I was last year, but that is probably because my eldest was able to be here that week. Still if tomorrow's viewing goes well I may be off soon. Just got the miseries really.


Martina...Can sure understand why. Sad that your friend has such a sore throat. Wish you could do something special with a friend or family. Since that didn't work out, good luck with showing the house. Hugs across the miles and sharing a cuppa'.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Friends - It has taken far longer to get my ducks in a row after we got back than I anticipated!!! First I had to catch all my ducks.... I haven't read any of this weeks KTP but I should have time today. We are under a heat advisory and it is supposed to be 102 or 103 for the next couple of days - a real good excuse to stay home in the A/C! I finished up the last of my watering for the week this morning and now I need to find some projects inside - I just don't think it will be that hard to keep busy inside for a couple of days.... First let me say that there are no hurt feeling here if you want to pass on the "Alan Report". I know that many of us are dealing with issues that are very serious and I don't want to be a downer. But I do know that some of you have been on this roller coaster with us for the last 2 years and this is the easiest way to keep you in the loop. But please feel free to skip the next part!!!! Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions.... Alan is feeling better, they discovered he had C-Diff (a pretty nasty infection) and he has been on antibiotics for it since Tuesday night. It seems to be making a difference. The CT scan shows a couple of fistulas that need repair ASAP so we are waiting to hear when the surgeon can see him ( he had an emergency and canceled on us last week) - they found a couple of spots on his liver that will require an MRI - and so when these 3 things are cleared up THEN they will decide what to do next. The Dr is pretty sympathetic and will support the surgery choice if we make it - all of this needs to be resolved before surgery in any case.... so I guess we are making progress! Just the fact that he's feeling better in general is a huge improvement. Thanks for all of the support - we really appreciate it. I hope that everybody is doing well... I will catch up today --Love, Sandi


Glad to hear that you got some answers AZ and that DH is feeling a bit better with the antibiotics. At least they seem to be moving in the right direction with a treatment plan, albeit slowly. I'm sure they wouldn't even contemplate surgery until the C.difficile is cleared up. I know you want results NOW after all this time but one step at a time will get him there in the end. Big hugs to you both. xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Canada Day to all our Canadian friends!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

martina said:


> Happy Canada Day to all Canadians everywhere.
> Have a viewer coming tomorrow morning so must get some tidying done.
> My friend has a sore throat so I won't be seeing her this week unfortunately as she is putting herself in isolation. Pity, as I could have done with some cheering up this week, ah, well, I am not ill and all will work out in the end.


So sorry to hear you are a little down. Yes very hard for us survivors when our loved one passes. My 1st anniversary will be July 20th, dreading this day, still I am trying ever so hard to be positive.

My friends have been trying to sell their house since May, very few showings, very disheartening for them both. SO much so they have given up believing they will ever sell. Still on the market till Aug 15th so also hoping for them that they sell. Takes up to 2 years to sell in my old neighborhood, not that it's a bad area, it's very beautiful and the homes are all lovely as well. Just 2.5 hours north of Toronto, which means too far for many.
I was so fortunate I sold on the 2nd day, 2 showings and the 1st bought. 
This townhome where I am now was listed on mls in the morning I bought it that evening. So they were also a lucky seller.

Don't know where you are, but most people say the Spring/Summer is the best time to sell, for me it was the Fall and when my husband was alive we always seemed to sell and buy in the Fall. Telling you this as never give up is my motto, there is someone out there who will love your home and buy. Be patient it "'will" happen.

Big hugs for the 6th will be thinking of you, if your were close to me I would be on the phone asking you out for coffee or tea or whatever. If no one is near then think of this the "knitting tea party" as if we were all with you drinking a cuppa.

Try to stay positive, know it's hard some days, but this will improve. At least this is what I tell myself.
Enjoy your day!
Lynnette


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was just about to ask if this wasn't Canada Day! HAPPY CANADA DAY TO ALL MY CANADIAN SISTERS!
> 
> We will celebrate our Independence on the 4th which is friday.


Did this used to be Dominion Day. i remember Dominion Day but hear Canada Day now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry you had so many delays again. You must have been almost sick with exhaustion.


After nearly 30 hours of no sleep(can't sleep on planes) , We got home and gathered up our mail from neighbor to go through to see if there was anything important, then ate a little something and headed off to bed. Slept for 5 hours and then got up to do some things and now dosing in and off. The trip was well worth the fatigue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> After nearly 30 hours of no sleep(can't sleep on planes) , We got home and gathered up our mail from neighbor to go through to see if there was anything important, then ate a little something and headed off to bed. Slept for 5 hours and then got up to do some things and now dosing in and off. The trip was well worth the fatigue.


We used to quip- 'Time to spare, go by air' , I think you would vouch for that one after this trip! But the time in Hawaii was worth it from all I could gather!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> It wasn't a Kaffe Fassett colour scheme but hte colourful vest I did for my SIL erleir this eyar was a Kaffe Fasswett design. It was my colour scheme based on the simple idea of which of the colours in my stash of one type of yarn looked best together.


Kaffe Fassett is a male designer who works in fabrics, needle point, kniting and crocheting. He now has his own line of needlepoint (ehrman) and his own line of yarn. His designs are quite distinctive. Google him or look for his books at the library. My favorite is his poppy design.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> time for me to be in bed - see you in the morning - by which time I hope everyone forgets I ever mentioned hose and heels. --- sam


You're just being a guy, Sam. I believe hose, heels and dresses were designed by men for women but ultimately for men.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> You must have begun to wonder you had done to deserve such problems not one way but both. Glad you evetually made it home


unfortunately, it seems to be common for any air traveling these days. We had a horrible thunderstorm with tornadoes so are fortunate to have gotten in before that because surely it caused more delays.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> After nearly 30 hours of no sleep(can't sleep on planes) , We got home and gathered up our mail from neighbor to go through to see if there was anything important, then ate a little something and headed off to bed. Slept for 5 hours and then got up to do some things and now dosing in and off. The trip was well worth the fatigue.


Nothing like your own bed after a trip away, no matter how good that trip was. After all your travel disruptions I bet you were shattered by the time you got home. Enjoy your brief rest before you're off on the next trip!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've heard of a sewing bee, but never an ironing-bee. Seems like a great way to get a rather tedious task done! I tend to iron to the radio - but DD will watch TV. I remember when my Grandma and Aunties used to use the flat irons heated on the fire with a clean smooth clip on cover as we didn't have electricity until much later than most areas. They also had hair crimpers which were heated by the fire - can't have done your hair much good!


I still use an iron often, but there was a portable steamer at the house in Hawaii for our use and it worked terrificall for my rayon dress and DH's cotton shirt. It's about the only thing in that house I can afford so will get one as my Hawaiin souvenier and handy gadget to have around.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I took it as in jest! I figured with your ankle and all (it is your ankle isn't it) that you would be in the same boat I am in when it comes to heels....LOL


Cashmeregma said:


> You are in luck. It truly was said in jest. Not looking to be in agony.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

For all my Canadian Friends here is a card for you!

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4904022338239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Sam - the cilantro line rice will be yummy in a burrito with some left over chicken and green salsa!!! and I will put the lemon garlic marinade on my list - I do something similar with OJ instead of lemon. Thanks for all the recipes - enjoy the boys baseball season - Little League season was always my favorite time of year!! Adam played all through school and then switched to Lacrosse when he was in college. 
Aran - glad to hear that you were able to make so many events - and I'm really glad that you and Erin are able to remain friends. 

Welcome Mzmaddie - please jump in whenever you can = 
Happy Canada Day to all up North-
Betty I just love those socks - and Mellie I just want to hug Gage till he smiles..... it's so hard to see our kids unhappy - but he will be fine -


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of smelling smoke. We used to have a firefighter at the kip. Has anyone heard from her. I heard where so many firefighters have been killed and was concerned.
> 
> Still thinking of Dreamweaver and hoping she is alright. I know sometimes it takes longer to hear back on tests than was anticipated. Thoughts and prayers for her.


If I remember properly, she worked in dispatch and coordinating crews, so was not actually in the true fire zone (someone please correct me if I'm wrong). Fire season is always nerve-wracking...and with all our droughts getting so bad, it seems fire season is becoming a year round thing. 

Yes, I've been sending good thoughts to Jynx and hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Paying by cash is okay as long as they are doing the proper taxes and filings, etc. You should still get a write up of the # of hours x hourly wage, less itemized deductions, etc. so that you can verify that your pay is correct each pay day. And, you have the pay statements so that you can verify year-end amounts for income tax filing purposes (I'm assuming you have some sort of filing with the government like we do in the US). It does save quite a bit of money to do their own paperwork and not pay for check writing equipment, etc. As long as your pay is correct and you have the proper records and the owners are keeping proper records, too - then all should be okay---but it does require a level of trust that hasn't been built up as yet...just be sure to recalculate everything for awhile until that trust is validated.



gagesmom said:


> Happy Canada Day all my fellow Canadians!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 11am and I just got up and got motivated about half an hour ago. I have to work tonight :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Mary I hope you are having a wonderful vacation - enjoy your down time. A belated Happy Birthday to Kehinkle - be safe out there - Mellie - I think the little top will be wonderful for Christmas!!! How about a Santa Hat to match???


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is such good news that Alan is feeling better...hope that the test results show things that can be fixed and that he's truly on the way to full recovery this time. It has been a long haul for you guys and I'll continue the journey with you--prayers and hugs.



AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Friends - It has taken far longer to get my ducks in a row after we got back than I anticipated!!! First I had to catch all my ducks.... I haven't read any of this weeks KTP but I should have time today. We are under a heat advisory and it is supposed to be 102 or 103 for the next couple of days - a real good excuse to stay home in the A/C! I finished up the last of my watering for the week this morning and now I need to find some projects inside - I just don't think it will be that hard to keep busy inside for a couple of days.... First let me say that there are no hurt feeling here if you want to pass on the "Alan Report". I know that many of us are dealing with issues that are very serious and I don't want to be a downer. But I do know that some of you have been on this roller coaster with us for the last 2 years and this is the easiest way to keep you in the loop. But please feel free to skip the next part!!!! Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions.... Alan is feeling better, they discovered he had C-Diff (a pretty nasty infection) and he has been on antibiotics for it since Tuesday night. It seems to be making a difference. The CT scan shows a couple of fistulas that need repair ASAP so we are waiting to hear when the surgeon can see him ( he had an emergency and canceled on us last week) - they found a couple of spots on his liver that will require an MRI - and so when these 3 things are cleared up THEN they will decide what to do next. The Dr is pretty sympathetic and will support the surgery choice if we make it - all of this needs to be resolved before surgery in any case.... so I guess we are making progress! Just the fact that he's feeling better in general is a huge improvement. Thanks for all of the support - we really appreciate it. I hope that everybody is doing well... I will catch up today --Love, Sandi


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Liz - little Candy really did it didn't she.....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Glad you had a minute to update us. I'm sure getting the infection leared up will make a big difference in the way Alan feels. It sounds like you're making progress. I hope you do not have to wait too long for the surgery. 
Staying inside for the next few days sounds like an excellent idea. We're having heat indices in the 100s for the next few days but actual temps in the 90s. Stay cool and rest.
hugs to you and Alan.
Junek


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> We did have lots of fun with the granddaughters, even river rafting was an exciting trip with them, Now I am back to reality, just posed a stole that I had worked on before the trip but did not get a chance to show it off... Nice to be home but sure miss the beautiful Rockies and Tetons.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Liz the flowers are lovely - I am sure you will have great plants and flowers after you move - Can you take cuttings from any of these and start them in pots now for a move down the road????


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I am sorry to hear this - keeping my fingers, etc. crossed for good news-


machriste said:


> Hope the outcome is a good one! Jack had a PET scan yesterday. We hear from the oncologist on Tuesday. I'm not having a good feeling about his condition.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> I did wonder why things we're put in the freezer or fridge and thought to myself, "We didn't need to because we don't get the humidity" then it dawned........when I was young we didn't have a fridge or freezer! I think I was about 10 (early 1960s) when we got our first fridge. As for ironing, when the boys were small we had a large, square wooden playpen and I used to set the ironing board up INSIDE it whilst they played in the room!


Yes, I thought the same, Kate. We had been married a few years before we bought our first fridge, and didn't have a freezer until many years after that. My mum didn't have a fridge until about 1980, and would have never dreamt of using it for laundry. Everything, and I mean everything, was ironed the second it came off the washing line, sprinkled with water if it was too dry. My sister was once very dismayed to find that Mum had ironed her tights - they survived, fortunately.

Does anyone else remember using real starch - not the spraycan variety? After the laundry was washed, it was dipped in the starch. It then had to be ironed before it was fully dry in order the achieve the proper crisp i.e. stiff, finish. As a little girl, I remember one of my wash day jobs was to make starch mixture. The starch had to be mixed with a small amount of cold water to form a paste. Hot water was then poured onto this, to make a gloopy liquid into which the items that needed starching were dipped, after they had been laundered.

I do iron quite a lot of things, though less than I used too. My grandson once looked at my ironing board and said, "My daddy has one of those!". His dad sometimes irons a shirt if he has an important business meeting, but my daughter really would not know how to begin, and has no intention of ever learning.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you. It is just that it is the second anniversary of my husband's death on the 6th and I am more down than I was last year, but that is probably because my eldest was able to be here that week. Still if tomorrow's viewing goes well I may be off soon. Just got the miseries really.


My sympathy, Angela. Last spring I I had a couple of down days and didn't realize why until my daughter reminded me it was in the middle of the time her dad had died. Even though it's been 18 years, the grief is still there so I completely understand. You haven't been alone that long. Be good to yourself.
hugs,
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

got it! thanks!


machriste said:


> Thanks, Bonnie.
> 
> AZ, it was you Al I meant the wish for good results for. You've both been in my thoughts. Naturally, I'm hoping for good results for Jack too.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Would also be worried............
> This means you will have to keep a record of your earnings to make sure when they issue your T4 that all the deductions have been accounted for.
> Had thought, why don't they issue a cheque to each employee, then remembered the banks charge them for each cheque as well. (Bank charges).
> 
> ...


Perfect advice. There is one thing that may shed some light on this not paying by cheque thing. Most of the payroll companies that issue paycheques for businesses have to have the total amount of the payroll plus their fees before they will release any of the paycheques. This could be a factor. If they are counting money into envelopes, it's less time consuming for someone to write out a cheque. Since youa re just starting there, it is essential that you have pay stubs so that you can know when you are off your probationary period and should the job be terminated you have proof of how many weeks you worked there for your EI/UI paperwork.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> I didn't wear the nylons with seams up the back, but I remember my mum talking about not being able to get them just after the war so they coloured their legs with gravy browning and drew on a seam with an eyebrow pencil. It was fine until it rained...or you met a dog! :lol: When I first wore nylons there was no stretch in them and I had very long legs, plus they were shaped like a curvy leg and mine were straight and skinny....not a good look! I remember seeing tights (panty hose) in a shop for the first time and being told by my mother, "They're only for actresses and people like that!" :shock:


I remember being told by my mother that they dissolved potassium permanganate in water and used that to paint their legs, before adding the 'seam' in eyebrow pencil. The pp may have been something that was used around the farm, but it probably was less attractive to dogs than the gravy browning. A win:win situation!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh I am sorry to hear this - keeping my fingers, etc. crossed for good news-

machriste wrote:
Hope the outcome is a good one! Jack had a PET scan yesterday. We hear from the oncologist on Tuesday. I'm not having a good feeling about his condition.

machriste --- I hope that the tests come out so that there is action too be taken and that Jack will be just fine..Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I thought the same, Kate. We had been married a few years before we bought our first fridge, and didn't have a freezer until many years after that. My mum didn't have a fridge until about 1980, and would have never dreamt of using it for laundry. Everything, and I mean everything, was ironed the second it came off the washing line, sprinkled with water if it was too dry. My sister was once very dismayed to find that Mum had ironed her tights - they survived, fortunately.
> 
> Does anyone else remember using real starch - not the spraycan variety? After the laundry was washed, it was dipped in the starch. It then had to be ironed before it was fully dry in order the achieve the proper crisp i.e. stiff, finish. As a little girl, I remember one of my wash day jobs was to make starch mixture. The starch had to be mixed with a small amount of cold water to form a paste. Hot water was then poured onto this, to make a gloopy liquid into which the items that needed starching were dipped, after they had been laundered.
> 
> I do iron quite a lot of things, though less than I used too. My grandson once looked at my ironing board and said, "My daddy has one of those!". His dad sometimes irons a shirt if he has an important business meeting, but my daughter really would not know how to begin, and has no intention of ever learning.


Starch, and Blue bags- don't exactly recall what they were supposed to achieve.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

love this donkey!!!!!!!!!!!!


busyworkerbee said:


> For those interested, here is my very first ever knitted donkey.
> 
> He will now go to Kay, a friend, to be dressed as Simpson's Donkey and sold next year during Anzac Day commenorations to raise funds for RSL Sub Branch. Will get pic of one finished to show you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina wrote:
Thank you. It is just that it is the second anniversary of my husband's death on the 6th and I am more down than I was last year, but that is probably because my eldest was able to be here that week. Still if tomorrow's viewing goes well I may be off soon. Just got the miseries really.


My sympathy, Angela. Last spring I I had a couple of down days and didn't realize why until my daughter reminded me it was in the middle of the time her dad had died. Even though it's been 18 years, the grief is still there so I completely understand. You haven't been alone that long. Be good to yourself.
hugs,
Junek

Angela (and all others who lost their loved ones) - my heart goes out to you. Birthdays, anniversaries, holidays are never ever the same again and grief strikes whenever and wherever it likes....it's inevitable that you'll feel down from time to time; just know that we are here for your with hugs and prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We would iron about 20 white shirts every Saturday as Mom insisted on everyone dressing up for Church on Sunday morning. She still used powdered starch and we'd run the wet shirts through the mixture, back through the ringer on the wash machine and then hang up to dry either in on the lines on the lawn or the lines under the covered big front porch. When the shirts were almost dry, we'd bring them in and start the ironing. I loved the day when someone gave us a pressing board where we'd sit and lay the shirt, pants, dresses, out on the covered board and then bring down the top part that ironed the whole area in one touch (kind of like a waffle iron or sandwich maker)...that saved so much time, but it would really put off the steam, but didn't have to worry about scorching so much. I dropped my last iron so many times, it was ruined so I bought a new one that has the pointed end on both sides so you get so much done faster---I love it.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Starch, and Blue bags- don't exactly recall what they were supposed to achieve.


Blue bags were meant to enhance the whiteness of white fabrics! I remember there being two brands 'Reckitt's' and 'Colman's'. Years ago, when we were up in the Lake District (North West England), I remember seeing a hillside with a vaguely blueish tint to it, and being told that that was the source of the mineral used in blue bags. I think they were also used to sooth the pain of wasp stings, etc., although I don't recall that they were very effective!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> did you use an ice box up until then? i don't remember us having an ice box but i do remember the fridge had the cooling unit on the top and it was round. --- sam we also had a kerosene stove - it was on legs with a cooktop and the oven on one end on the same level as the cooktop. --- sam


I never heard of ice boxes as a child - I would not have known what they were. What we mostly had were pantries - called larders in some parts of the country - which were small rooms, with, usually, one very small window, built on to the North facing side of the house. In that, there would be counters and shelves, including a low one, made of marble, stone, or tiles, where things which needed to be kept especially cold were stored. I remember that shelf being used to store large pottery bowls, wider at the top than the base, into which milk was poured. The cream would then settle on top and was skimmed off to make butter.

I can still remember the layout of the various pantries in the houses where I lived as a child. Ask me where to find a particular foodstuff and I can lead you to it right away!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The "bluing" came in jugs that we'd pour in the water (rinse water I believe)....we had our own home-made lye soap for laundry for many years and then the powdered---don't know when the liguid laundry detergent came into being...but now with the front loading machines, I think they can only use a specially designed soap. The Hawaii house had the little "pods" of detergent to use in the front loading machines....is it possible to get spoiled when using them only twice? They'll definitely be what I replace the current washer and dryer with when they bite the dust!

Some scenery pictures to enjoy from Hawaii!


Kathleendoris said:


> Blue bags were meant to enhance the whiteness of white fabrics! I remember there being two brands 'Reckitt's' and 'Colman's'. Years ago, when we were up in the Lake District (North West England), I remember seeing a hillside with a vaguely blueish tint to it, and being told that that was the source of the mineral used in blue bags. I think they were also used to sooth the pain of wasp stings, etc., although I don't recall that they were very effective!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> After nearly 30 hours of no sleep(can't sleep on planes) , We got home and gathered up our mail from neighbor to go through to see if there was anything important, then ate a little something and headed off to bed. Slept for 5 hours and then got up to do some things and now dosing in and off. The trip was well worth the fatigue.


Glad you are home safely and had an enjoyable trip. Now take it easy xxx


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Which reminds me of a story...
> 
> Years ago (or back in the Dark Ages as GS would say) I was going swimming and then out with a group of friends.
> I put my costume on before I left home as we were always in a rush once we got to the pool. Had a good swim, nice shower and went to get dress. Then panic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> In my haste I had forgotten to put my underwear in my bag. Going braless was no problem as I was a 38A (the front looked the same as the back :roll: ) but no knickers! Did I keep my wet swimsuit on under my skirt and risk embarrassing wet patches or go commando. I'll leave you to guess what I did.


Lol! I once wore paper knickers under a pair of very tight jeans and after a time I realised I was leaving a paper trail behind me as my knickers disintegrated as the jeans rubbed against them!! I was left with three bits of elastic! :lol: Re the tight jeans....this was many moons ago!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:
 

> Glad you are home safely and had an enjoyable trip. Now take it easy xxx


Taking it easy today---just catching up on laundry, KP, KTP, Facebook, email, paper mail, returning phone calls, etc. Tomorrow, I'll head to Springfield, IL to take care of DD#1 after her knee surgery--I'll be busy once I get down there. Then three birthdays in a row - 7/6/, 7/7 and 7/8 and then DGD#2's christening on 7/13 and son's company picnic the next weekend....busy times ahead for this summer.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Canada Day to all those who are celebrating today. I am in a Canada state of mind today. I mentioned a few weeks ago that my dear Godmother had died. She was the one who had maintained contact with many of the more widespread parts of the family, including those in Canada. I had always meant to ask her for addresses of those with whom she had contact, but left it too late. So, I asked her nephew, who was sorting out her estate, to let me know if he found anything relating to the Canadian cousins.

This morning, I received from him a letter from a cousin who is my near contemporary and whose father was close to my dad. I have sent him an email and am now waiting for a response: I do hope he will feel able to get in touch.

Enjoy your special day, all my Canadian friends!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Canada Day to all my friends up north!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Today is also Canada Day and there will be fireworks, parties, parades etc.
> 
> So to all my Canadian Friends! Happy Canada day !!!! Shirley


Happy Canada Day to you too Shirley!...and to all the other Canadian friends on here.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kansas gma said:


> Now history is manipulated to fit what some particular group wants.


It was ever thus, Kansas. The defeated often did not survive long enough to remember their own history, much less to pass it on.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Canada Day to all Canadians everywhere.
> Have a viewer coming tomorrow morning so must get some tidying done.
> My friend has a sore throat so I won't be seeing her this week unfortunately as she is putting herself in isolation. Pity, as I could have done with some cheering up this week, ah, well, I am not ill and all will work out in the end.


Hope you feel cheerier soon and that this viewer might just be the one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Blue bags were meant to enhance the whiteness of white fabrics! I remember there being two brands 'Reckitt's' and 'Colman's'. Years ago, when we were up in the Lake District (North West England), I remember seeing a hillside with a vaguely blueish tint to it, and being told that that was the source of the mineral used in blue bags. I think they were also used to sooth the pain of wasp stings, etc., although I don't recall that they were very effective!


I can only recall using them in NZ- probably nostalgic on my mother's part- much of what we encountered when first in New Zealand was things Mum had not encountered since pre depression years. Certainly pre the restrictions of WWll.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> martina wrote:
> Thank you. It is just that it is the second anniversary of my husband's death on the 6th and I am more down than I was last year, but that is probably because my eldest was able to be here that week. Still if tomorrow's viewing goes well I may be off soon. Just got the miseries really.
> 
> My sympathy, Angela. Last spring I I had a couple of down days and didn't realize why until my daughter reminded me it was in the middle of the time her dad had died. Even though it's been 18 years, the grief is still there so I completely understand. You haven't been alone that long. Be good to yourself.
> ...


Thanks Rookie but I think we're getting a few crossed wires here. Martina is the lady who needs our love and support and cheering up. My ex is still alive and well! Sorry Martina, don't know where it all started to go wrong but we are here for you. xx


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ - So pleased to hear that Alan has at least got some answers and is feeling a bit better. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I never heard of ice boxes as a child - I would not have known what they were. What we mostly had were pantries - called larders in some parts of the country - which were small rooms, with, usually, one very small window, built on to the North facing side of the house. In that, there would be counters and shelves, including a low one, made of marble, stone, or tiles, where things which needed to be kept especially cold were stored. I remember that shelf being used to store large pottery bowls, wider at the top than the base, into which milk was poured. The cream would then settle on top and was skimmed off to make butter.
> 
> I can still remember the layout of the various pantries in the houses where I lived as a child. Ask me where to find a particular foodstuff and I can lead you to it right away!


The larder/pantry in my childhood home has been turned into the dish washing part of the kitchen- the current owners have a B&B- the only thing that related to my memories was the structure of the walls outside- inside nothing was the same- but it was all very beautifully done. I gather that there are a lot more trees cut down from when I was there in 2011, my summer house has gone. The question is have they managed to get building permission in a National Park? My childhood friend no doubt will bring me up to speed when she comes to stay later in the year, because they go regularly to church at Milton of Buchanan from Glasgow, an easy drive on today's roads.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy Canada Day to all those who are celebrating today. I am in a Canada state of mind today. I mentioned a few weeks ago that my dear Godmother had died. She was the one who had maintained contact with many of the more widespread parts of the family, including those in Canada. I had always meant to ask her for addresses of those with whom she had contact, but left it too late. So, I asked her nephew, who was sorting out her estate, to let me know if he found anything relating to the Canadian cousins.
> 
> This morning, I received from him a letter from a cousin who is my near contemporary and whose father was close to my dad. I have sent him an email and am now waiting for a response: I do hope he will feel able to get in touch.
> 
> Enjoy your special day, all my Canadian friends!


Wouldn't that be great if your Canadian cousin made contact with you on Canada Day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The "bluing" came in jugs that we'd pour in the water (rinse water I believe)....we had our own home-made lye soap for laundry for many years and then the powdered---don't know when the liguid laundry detergent came into being...but now with the front loading machines, I think they can only use a specially designed soap. The Hawaii house had the little "pods" of detergent to use in the front loading machines....is it possible to get spoiled when using them only twice? They'll definitely be what I replace the current washer and dryer with when they bite the dust!
> 
> Some scenery pictures to enjoy from Hawaii!


These really do look idyllic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It was ever thus, Kansas. The defeated often did not survive long enough to remember their own history, much less to pass it on.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sadly, this is only too true- histories are more often those of the victor.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Starch, and Blue bags- don't exactly recall what they were supposed to achieve.


Starch for tablecloths and men's shirt collars, blue bags to make the wash whiter. Those were the days, well my Mothers washing days, lol!

Do remember grabbing a blue bag and squishing it between my fingers to my Mothers horror.

Oh such memories and fun as a child, lol! My poor Mother she had 6 other little devils that would get into constant mischief.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rather late on my part- but here's hoping it has been a lovely holiday for the Canadians. 
We have no more holidays until late October. (Labour Day, on the 27th)


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> Blue bags were meant to enhance the whiteness of white fabrics! I remember there being two brands 'Reckitt's' and 'Colman's'. Years ago, when we were up in the Lake District (North West England), I remember seeing a hillside with a vaguely blueish tint to it, and being told that that was the source of the mineral used in blue bags. I think they were also used to sooth the pain of wasp stings, etc., although I don't recall that they were very effective!


Oh forgot the wasp stings, we used them for bee stings. Also don't recall if they helped, lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Starch for tablecloths and men's shirt collars, blue bags to make the wash whiter. Those were the days, well my Mothers washing days, lol!
> 
> Do remember grabbing a blue bag and squishing it between my fingers to my Mothers horror.
> 
> Oh such memories and fun as a child, lol! My poor Mother she had 6 other little devils that would get into constant mischief.


 :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> The "bluing" came in jugs that we'd pour in the water (rinse water I believe)....we had our own home-made lye soap for laundry for many years and then the powdered---don't know when the liguid laundry detergent came into being...but now with the front loading machines, I think they can only use a specially designed soap. The Hawaii house had the little "pods" of detergent to use in the front loading machines....is it possible to get spoiled when using them only twice? They'll definitely be what I replace the current washer and dryer with when they bite the dust!
> 
> Oh how gorgeous, sounds as if you had a wonderful time in Hawaii.
> Have a recipe for making your own laundry powder pods. Shall have to dig it up and post later in the week.
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

[quote=AZ Sticks Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions.... 

Isn't that the way it seems to go. But so glad to hear that Alan is feeling better. It must feel good to just get some answers and to have some sort of plan in place. 

Sometimes, I really don't like my intuition. Unfortunately, as I had suspected, Jack's report was not good. The metastatic tumors that had appeared to have disappeared through the scans in Dec. and April are now back in several bony areas. Today, he signed the consent forms to start the lengthy testing to see if he qualifies for a research project with a new drug that attacks the cancer cells' protective coating. If he doesn't qualifiy, the oncologist has recommended another chemo drug. One day at a time...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Off to our Canada Day BBQ at my neighbors further down the street. 

Oh how I love living in this retirement resort, so much fun!!!
At times I think as we age we have more fun........


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry for the mix up.....prayers and hugs to you Martina....and to everyone else who needs them.



angelam said:


> Thanks Rookie but I think we're getting a few crossed wires here. Martina is the lady who needs our love and support and cheering up. My ex is still alive and well! Sorry Martina, don't know where it all started to go wrong but we are here for you. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> AZ Sticks Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions....
> Isn't that the way it seems to go. But so glad to hear that Allan is feeling better. It must feel good to just get some answers and to have some sort of plan in place.
> Sometimes said:
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

machriste said:


> AZ Sticks Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions....
> Isn't that the way it seems to go. But so glad to hear that Alan is feeling better. It must feel good to just get some answers and to have some sort of plan in place.
> Sometimes said:
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Would love to have the "bluing" recipe.....yes, the setting and all events in Hawaii were truly awe inspiring. A visit of a lifetime.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Dear Hearts,
It seems as if I am chasing my tail this week, so pray you will forgive me. I have been skimming posts and hate doing that because I know I miss a lot.
Sandi, I am so relieved to get word on Alan. I know you are ready for everything to be fixed and well for him, but it is great that they have identified these three issues and are getting them seen to first. Then, I am sure that they will make an aggressive treatment plan for him. Hang in there. We do not tire of hearing of his current status. We must know this so the Prayer Warriors will know what to petition on his behalf. We are here for you to the home stretch. We also love you and are concerned for you as we know how all this can take its toll on a loved one. Please take care of yourself.
Happy Canada Day to all Canadians.
Martina, you have had a long period of mourning and trying to sell your home. We do not forget you when we say our prayers. You hang in there too as we have you in the arms of the angels.
Jeannette, I am so glad you made it back safely and had a good time. I know Hawaii must have been gorgeous from your pictures. Sorry you had all the travel hassels. I know you stay on the run but try and rest up. Hope you saw the post with pics of my socks in progress so you can give your opinion. Yarn cake is working fine now but will need guidance when I get to the hell flap.
Kathy, your lapghan is gorgeous. The color is so rich and pretty. I love the sleeve in the little all in one. You do beautiful work. I dont know who you were addressing about being hot in MS but I can tell you , here in Vicksburg, MS, it is hot and humid. The temps are in the 90s and the humidity is in the 100s. I am melting.
June, your post on segregation and how we look at things was wonderful. I cant say Jim or I either one were taught by our parents but when we left home we formed our own opinions and have spent our life treating everyone the same. We are all created by God and He does not make mistakes. We do our best to extend the hand of love and friendship to everyone and treat them as we would want to be treated.
Tess, I am glad you taught the young lady the true meaning of the Holocaust. It was a horrendous time in our history and pray nothing like that will ever happen again. It could, if we dont remember and share with upcoming generations what happened there.
As to dresses and heels, I wore uniforms and pantie hose most of my life and dresses and heels on Sundays. With all my foot and back problems now, I could not do it. I am down to wearing pantsuits and Merrell shoes.no heels. It would kill my back and foot if I even tried. When you get older and have health issues style goes out the window and comfort comes in. God doesnt care what you wear as long as you show up.
Melody, I would be asking a lot of questions, honey. I smell something that is not a soothing arouma.
Valerie, pray you are feeling better and that this type side effect from Chemo will not recure. You are always in our hearts and prayers.
Must get off here now and get in the kitchen. I am frying a chicken, cooking butter beans, mac n cheese, and salad for supper. I Love You All To The Moon And Back.Betty


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The "bluing" came in jugs that we'd pour in the water (rinse water I believe)....we had our own home-made lye soap for laundry for many years and then the powdered---don't know when the liguid laundry detergent came into being...but now with the front loading machines, I think they can only use a specially designed soap. The Hawaii house had the little "pods" of detergent to use in the front loading machines....is it possible to get spoiled when using them only twice? They'll definitely be what I replace the current washer and dryer with when they bite the dust!
> 
> Some scenery pictures to enjoy from Hawaii!


Beautiful pictures!
Top loading machines are not really in evidence over here, most of them are front loaders and, yes, I use the "pods" of detergent too! I even use the kind where you don't need to add extra fabric softener, it's all in one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh I hope he gets in the clinical trials and gets to be on the actual drug rather than the placebo in the control group. They're now using stripped HIV cells--just the skeletons which somehow attack just the cancer cells and has been proven very effective. My thoughts and prayers for you---I have "premonitions" also that usually come true whether I want them to or not. You've been on this road for awhile so I'm sure you're feeling deja vue -- Hoping for all the best.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

MaChristie, Just saw your post. Prayers are going up on Jacks behalf. I am so saddened to read this. Put your arms around yourself and as tight as you can. Close your eyes. It is us hugging you and there to give you a soft place to lean on.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wouldn't that be great if your Canadian cousin made contact with you on Canada Day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> AZ Sticks Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions....
> Isn't that the way it seems to go. But so glad to hear that Alan is feeling better. It must feel good to just get some answers and to have some sort of plan in place.
> Sometimes said:
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> AZ Sticks Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions....
> Isn't that the way it seems to go. But so glad to hear that Alan is feeling better. It must feel good to just get some answers and to have some sort of plan in place.
> Sometimes said:
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> .... Yarn cake is working fine now but will need guidance when I get to the hell flap.
> .Betty


I do hope it doesn't really turn out to be a "hell" flap for you!!

:lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry that your intuition turned out to be right and I hope Jack's treatment goes well whether or not he qualifies for the research project. {{{hugs to you both}}}


Adding my positive thoughts to all the others and hoping for good news.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The "bluing" came in jugs that we'd pour in the water (rinse water I believe)....we had our own home-made lye soap for laundry for many years and then the powdered---don't know when the liguid laundry detergent came into being...but now with the front loading machines, I think they can only use a specially designed soap. The Hawaii house had the little "pods" of detergent to use in the front loading machines....is it possible to get spoiled when using them only twice? They'll definitely be what I replace the current washer and dryer with when they bite the dust!
> 
> Some scenery pictures to enjoy from Hawaii!


Thank you for more beautiful vacation/wedding pictures!
We use the laundry pods all the time in top loading washers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It was ever thus, Kansas. The defeated often did not survive long enough to remember their own history, much less to pass it on.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Except for the southerners after the War Between the States. Also known in the south as "The War of Northern Aggression". They have exceedingly long memories. LOL!! 
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

AZ Sticks I am so pleased Alan is better. Prayers for you both.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Martina...Can sure understand why. Sad that your friend has such a sore throat. Wish you could do something special with a friend or family. Since that didn't work out, good luck with showing the house. Hugs across the miles and sharing a cuppa'.


I, too feel for you. Prayers for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Martina...Can sure understand why. Sad that your friend has such a sore throat. Wish you could do something special with a friend or family. Since that didn't work out, good luck with showing the house. Hugs across the miles and sharing a cuppa'.


I, too feel for you. Prayers for you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> AZ Sticks Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions....
> Isn't that the way it seems to go. But so glad to hear that Alan is feeling better. It must feel good to just get some answers and to have some sort of plan in place.
> Sometimes said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> Blue bags were meant to enhance the whiteness of white fabrics! I remember there being two brands 'Reckitt's' and 'Colman's'. Years ago, when we were up in the Lake District (North West England), I remember seeing a hillside with a vaguely blueish tint to it, and being told that that was the source of the mineral used in blue bags. I think they were also used to sooth the pain of wasp stings, etc., although I don't recall that they were very effective!


Yes, I've been past the Dolly Blue works many times. Its in Back Barrow on the road from Kendal to Barrow, near Ulverston. It closed in 1968 and is now a posh hotel!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some scenery pictures to enjoy from Hawaii!


I enjoyed those, Thank you


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Machriste, so sorry your bad feeling proved correct, and am now wishing you luck with getting him onto one of the drug trials. Such a worrying time, but we are here for you. 

Re the 'dolly blue' (Reckit and Colmans laundry blue). We used it at home in the whitewash which was painted onto the walls of the dairy and shippons every spring. Dad would slake lime - adding water caused the lumps of quicklime to boil and crumble, and then it was used as a paint, with dolly blue added to make it more white. The slightly astringent smell of fresh whitewash made everything seem really clean, and I think it must be antiseptic. We also whitewashed the ceilings as it was supposed to discourage the flies, and also made it look much brighter.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> AZ Sticks I am so pleased Alan is better. Prayers for you both.


The same from me too, hugs.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I've been past the Dolly Blue works many times. Its in Back Barrow on the road from Kendal to Barrow, near Ulverston. It closed in 1968 and is now a posh hotel!


I pleased to know I didn't imagine it!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Doing the quick read this week so I can enjoy vacation. The family is resting today as we traveled yesterday to visit family and do a grill out with them. I brought meat from our butcher shop back home which was well received and eaten up. Not much leftovers. We had 17 people getting together-all family. Today I met up with Grannyfabulous4 and had a lovely time visiting with her. It was a 1st time meeting and just really enjoyed out time together. It is so much fun meeting up with knitters and seeing what they are doing. Yesterday I ran into a knitter who was looking for easy patterns. I told her she could use dishcloth patterns in different yarn and needle size to make afghan squares. I also encourage her to check out knittingparadise.com.

Catching up this afternoon then knitting, reading and going out for dinner tonight with in-laws. My FIL was awakened in the middle of the night to meet his brother at the hospital as the ambulance brought him after he took a fall. Everything is okay and he was released. FIL is tired today, but spent quite a bit of time with his brother this afternoon. 

Tomorrow we will travel about 2-2 1/2 hours to deliver gifts to the tornado stricken village of Pilger, NE. My DH purchased a sewing machine for them and I have many other items for them. I have seen pictures of the damage online and it is truly a sad situation. Matthew is nervous to go as he does not like to see people lose their home and their belongings. I think it is bringing back memories of the fire we went through a while ago. He is donating some of his cards to them in case they want to write notes to anyone. 

I have enjoyed reading the discussions on dresses, heals, underwear (and the lack thereof) and of course the wonderful pictures. 

Machriste and AZsticks....Continuing to pray for your DHs and the healing they each need.

Kathy...Sorry the load did not happen today. If I was home, we could have met up while you were waiting. 

Rookie...thankful for your safe return. Enjoy time with your daughter this week.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> AZ Sticks Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions....
> Isn't that the way it seems to go. But so glad to hear that Alan is feeling better. It must feel good to just get some answers and to have some sort of plan in place.
> Sometimes said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I do hope it doesn't really turn out to be a "hell" flap for you!!
> 
> :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Expect some of these from me now that I have two computer buttons broken. That was too cute. I wondered what a hell flap was. Finally got it when you reposted it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms. Tess said:


> Thank you. I sometimes take for granted that if I know something then everyone else does too. It has taken a lot of time and confidence to be able to post things on KP as most jump at you if your thoughts differ from theirs. That is what I love most about the Tea Party, there is no arguing and fighting, no bad feelings, just lots of love and wonderful friendship. I don't like killing things unless I absolutely have to, because they are all here for a reason. That being said, I don't like to use poison or pesticides which are very costly, but would rather use something natural.


I totally agree. A box of corn meal will be on my next list. Thank you for posting. If you hadn't we would have missed out on a great tip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patocenizo and Rookie...Welcome home from your vacations and in Rookie's case a combination with a wedding.

It will be an adjustment for both of you after all the beauty you have been in. Glad to have you both safely home.

Pictures are amazing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just having a bite to eat and then going for a swim, shall I do a few lengths for you? xx


With your knickers?
I did the same thing when doing swimming lessons at school- wasn't even wearing a bra at that stage.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I really just popped in to say I will away for a couple of days. Bible Study this morning (I think I've recovered from my migraine, but not yet awake enough to know), then the funeral of the grandmother of a very good friend of Maryannes and then I'm off to a friends place for the night. We normally have our husbands around when we catch up. Hers is away and I'm deserting mine for a night so we can have time just the two of us.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Machrist, sending you and Alan loads of hugs.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to bed now. Gss sports day tomorrow so we are taking a picnic as we will be there all day. Night night


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> I really just popped in to say I will away for a couple of days. Bible Study this morning (I think I've recovered from my migraine, but not yet awake enough to know), then the funeral of the grandmother of a very good friend of Maryannes and then I'm off to a friends place for the night. We normally have our husbands around when we catch up. Hers is away and I'm deserting mine for a night so we can have time just the two of us.


Enjoy your girlie time x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a morning nap - an afternoon of laundry and cleaning the bedroom has taken up much of my day - broke down and turned on the a/c for the dogs - they were panting so. I am comfortable here in the bedroom which faces northeast - the living room get the hot sun from the southwest.

have a sweater for Bentley - a cardigan - pale blue. now we hope it turns out. I am doing both fronts and back at the same time - figure I can do it that way all the way to the neck by introducing two more skeins of yarn once I split the sts when I reach the underarm. then when I am ready to bind on I am going to try to do the shoulders with the three needle bind off - we will see - that way the only seam will be the sleeve. wish I was confident enough to do the sleeves in the round - then there would be no seams. my magic loop is not that good yet.

max got a haircut today - he looked like a huge wooly bear - I really like him that way but gary thinks he gets hot because he pants - I guess it needed cut - he was all matted - not he is less than half the size he was - but he is very happy - and cool - and gary is happy - not sure which is the most important. lol this is a one man dog and gary is the man.

the yard looks great. i'm glad I worked to get it done and that gary finished those last three strips. we had quite a rain storm during the night.

today has been lovely - a beautiful balmy breeze - 84° and almost seven o'clock - i'm loving it.

gary and Ayden are having a great time at practice for the all stars - gary things they have a good team. I hope they do - our first game is Monday.

I have a bit of reading to do so will get at it. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh dear. --- sam



darowil said:


> I promise we won't have!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mother talked about ironing with a flat iron - they lived in iowa - hot - no electricity - I can't remember when she got her first iron - before I was born - probably when we moved to pleasant view - just north of lima. we were the first to move into the new parsonage. --- sam



TNS said:


> I've heard of a sewing bee, but never an ironing-bee. Seems like a great way to get a rather tedious task done! I tend to iron to the radio - but DD will watch TV. I remember when my Grandma and Aunties used to use the flat irons heated on the fire with a clean smooth clip on cover as we didn't have electricity until much later than most areas. They also had hair crimpers which were heated by the fire - can't have done your hair much good!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just for curiosity sake - did you wear them for just one year? --- sam



Normaedern said:


> That gave me a chuckle. I had the opposite problem with stockings. They were too long!!! Wore pantyhose in 1967. I remeber well :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful bird - and a WOW rose - does it smell as good as it looks? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Have just spent half a hour trying to download some photos onto my new computer. Of course nothing like I did it on the old one. Anyway I think it worked.
> 
> Sending calming, healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos (I hope)...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how risqué --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Which reminds me of a story...
> 
> Years ago (or back in the Dark Ages as GS would say) I was going swimming and then out with a group of friends.
> I put my costume on before I left home as we were always in a rush once we got to the pool. Had a good swim, nice shower and went to get dress. Then panic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> In my haste I had forgotten to put my underwear in my bag. Going braless was no problem as I was a 38A (the front looked the same as the back :roll: ) but no knickers! Did I keep my wet swimsuit on under my skirt and risk embarrassing wet patches or go commando. I'll leave you to guess what I did.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that man is one in a million - as you are. I love it - celebrating your anniversary every month. great. --- sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Sam, I will come to your defense here and say that I never thought you referred to your liking heels and hose as being a fashion statement YOU would wear. My hubby loves when I dress up in heels and stockings. I think, and I don't mean to insinuate you are "old" by any means, that it takes us back to a simpler time when women took a lot better care of themselves than the younger generation does. I cannot imagine life in blue jeans. I have a business and when I go out, it's usually dress pants, a nice top and a blazer with sensible shoes as I have to do quite a bit of walking. When I go out to dinner, I like to dress up and make a date of it with hubby. Back story to this is that we have been together for 5 years now, and to catch up we celebrate our anniversary every month with a date on the 15th. Makes me feel so special and definitely not taken for granted like so many women talk about. I love to see his eyes light up when I come into the room in a dress, stockings, heels, jewelry, makeup and my hair done. Don't misunderstand, he loves me in my jammies and slippers too, but to him, I am and always have been his Movie Star and when I get done up, it just brings the smiles out full blast! =)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a super duper cardigan Shirley - I love the color combination and the neckline looks great on you. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I doubt a lot was taught in US schools about Anzac days and the other Commonwealth nations - as not much was taught about us and we are next door neighbours. We learned a lot about the States ( but then we were considered the 'country cousin' and didn't matter much to anyone but other Commonwealth countries and ourselves). It always surprised me up until the internet started becoming important, how little the Americans knew about us. KP and other forums like it are doing so much to help us learn about each other. Look what we have learned on the Tea Party. That, to me aside from the friendships is the biggest plus.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sandi, hugs for you and Allan. Glad he is feeling better.
Machriste, big hugs for you.
Waterlogged for half an hour.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I made the comment that I wouldn't date anyone that didn't know what they were doing the day kennedy was shot - my grandchildren looked at me and asked - who is that? I didn't even try to explain. --- sam



Ms. Tess said:


> I couldn't agree more! More and more of not only our history, but world history in general is being lost with each generation. I will share this story at the risk but not the intention of ruffling any feathers.
> 
> My daughters befriended a new Canadian who had immigrated from Germany with her family. When she arrived here there was quite the culture shock for her entire family. This young lady shared stories of how they were taught in school and more particularly what they were taught in school. I would sit and listen without much comment until the day she told my children that they took a field trip to some of the concentration camps. She went into detail about how they were encouraged to "play act" out what had taken place there. I was horrified. I could not sit there and listen without saying anything. I asked her how on earth someone could make such light of such a horrid event? They were taught that it was normal and didn't have a problem with it. I started pulling out the history that she never learned in school and re educating her about the atrocities that happened in these locations. She was shocked. This set her on a quest to find the truth. After some intense investigation, she apologized to me and to the children for taking such crimes against humanity so lightly. I think the real lesson was learned about a year after when she informed her friends in Germany that she was getting married. Their response was not quite what she expected. They chastised her for marrying out of her ethnicity and marrying what they called a "mutt". She told us how this was just horrible and she couldn't understand what was wrong with these people. I just smiled and said Welcome to Canada =) Sometimes the lessons learned in life are best when they shake everything you thought to be true to the very foundations and cause you to rebuild your whole thought process from the ground up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do remember my first teaching job - and the women all wore heels - even in the snow out on the playground - I was pretty amazed - I would have thought boots would be called for. what price being in style. lol --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Not at all Sam. It is educational for all of us. Not often we get to discuss things with such an open-minded man who listens. That being said, you still have a right to like what you like. I actually love dresses and heels, they just don't love me any more and because of my back, even low heels seem to cause trouble. I'm short so I loved heels. Never ever thought I wouldn't be able to wear them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I meant to say that as soon as I logged on today - indeed - happy Canada day to our northern friends and neighbors. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Today is also Canada Day and there will be fireworks, parties, parades etc.
> 
> So to all my Canadian Friends! Happy Canada day !!!! Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending your friend tons of healing energy - take yourself out for dinner. --- sam



martina said:


> Happy Canada Day to all Canadians everywhere.
> Have a viewer coming tomorrow morning so must get some tidying done.
> My friend has a sore throat so I won't be seeing her this week unfortunately as she is putting herself in isolation. Pity, as I could have done with some cheering up this week, ah, well, I am not ill and all will work out in the end.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

should I interject here and say the male of the bird species is usually the brightest of the pair. --- sam



budasha said:


> Pretty bird and beautiful rose. Our finches don't look like yours. We have a purple finch (which you would love). He has a purple throat and a little bit on top of his head. His lady love isn't quite as colourful.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. Your kind thoughts are very appreciated.

Marilyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds a little fishy - they could well write out the cheques themselves. the day of paying in cash is long gone. --- sam --- what is ccp?



gagesmom said:


> Happy Canada Day all my fellow Canadians!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 11am and I just got up and got motivated about half an hour ago. I have to work tonight :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tis true - sadly - but it's a false economy - once the war is over all the men come back to hunt for jobs. of course those in the know have already made their money and really don't care what happens. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> According to history if you want to boost the economy you have a war...so I've observed and been told. Such a shame.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news sandi - tons of healing energy zooming to wrap around you both. it's always good to get some answers even if it does bring more questions with it - step by step - we'll get alan back in the pink somehow. lol --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Friends - It has taken far longer to get my ducks in a row after we got back than I anticipated!!! First I had to catch all my ducks.... I haven't read any of this weeks KTP but I should have time today. We are under a heat advisory and it is supposed to be 102 or 103 for the next couple of days - a real good excuse to stay home in the A/C! I finished up the last of my watering for the week this morning and now I need to find some projects inside - I just don't think it will be that hard to keep busy inside for a couple of days.... First let me say that there are no hurt feeling here if you want to pass on the "Alan Report". I know that many of us are dealing with issues that are very serious and I don't want to be a downer. But I do know that some of you have been on this roller coaster with us for the last 2 years and this is the easiest way to keep you in the loop. But please feel free to skip the next part!!!! Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions.... Alan is feeling better, they discovered he had C-Diff (a pretty nasty infection) and he has been on antibiotics for it since Tuesday night. It seems to be making a difference. The CT scan shows a couple of fistulas that need repair ASAP so we are waiting to hear when the surgeon can see him ( he had an emergency and canceled on us last week) - they found a couple of spots on his liver that will require an MRI - and so when these 3 things are cleared up THEN they will decide what to do next. The Dr is pretty sympathetic and will support the surgery choice if we make it - all of this needs to be resolved before surgery in any case.... so I guess we are making progress! Just the fact that he's feeling better in general is a huge improvement. Thanks for all of the support - we really appreciate it. I hope that everybody is doing well... I will catch up today --Love, Sandi


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'M sorry to hear this machriste. I will continue to pray for him and that the treatments (which ever they be) will be successful. God bless you both.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and aother one for sandi and machriste - hugs and hugs to both of you --- sam

I think everyone needs to send martina a hug - here is mine (hug). --- sam



martina said:


> Thank you. It is just that it is the second anniversary of my husband's death on the 6th and I am more down than I was last year, but that is probably because my eldest was able to be here that week. Still if tomorrow's viewing goes well I may be off soon. Just got the miseries really.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think everyone needs to send martina a hug - here is mine (hug). --- sam


I am definitely in on that - ((((((((((((((a very big hug for Martina!))))))))))))


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was lovely sandy - thank you. --- sam



Sandy said:


> For all my Canadian Friends here is a card for you!
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4904022338239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I still use "little boy blue" bluing when I wash my tee shirts. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Blue bags were meant to enhance the whiteness of white fabrics! I remember there being two brands 'Reckitt's' and 'Colman's'. Years ago, when we were up in the Lake District (North West England), I remember seeing a hillside with a vaguely blueish tint to it, and being told that that was the source of the mineral used in blue bags. I think they were also used to sooth the pain of wasp stings, etc., although I don't recall that they were very effective!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Reposting this for those who have been on vacation....

*VERY IMPORTANT notice for those attending the KAP in Oct.*

I am ordering t-shirts for those attending the KAP in Oct. Each member attending will be receiving 1 shirt FREE. You may order additional shirts if you so choose.

ANYONE attending must go to the following link and choose your color and size BEFORE July 21st .

http://www.customink.com/signup/8jf7ecbt

For those that have already sent in their registration for please remember to do this. For those who have yet to send in their form I will also send you an email reminder to do this.

THANKS AND HUGS!
Gwen
------------------
*Also a reminder.....KAP 2014 registration forms need to be in BY July 21st* If you need a reservation form please PM me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely Jeanette - Heidi and gary loved it when they were there celebrating their tenth. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The "bluing" came in jugs that we'd pour in the water (rinse water I believe)....we had our own home-made lye soap for laundry for many years and then the powdered---don't know when the liguid laundry detergent came into being...but now with the front loading machines, I think they can only use a specially designed soap. The Hawaii house had the little "pods" of detergent to use in the front loading machines....is it possible to get spoiled when using them only twice? They'll definitely be what I replace the current washer and dryer with when they bite the dust!
> 
> Some scenery pictures to enjoy from Hawaii!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

were paper undies suppose to be better in tight jeans? --- sam



KateB said:


> Lol! I once wore paper knickers under a pair of very tight jeans and after a time I realised I was leaving a paper trail behind me as my knickers disintegrated as the jeans rubbed against them!! I was left with three bits of elastic! :lol: Re the tight jeans....this was many moons ago!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so sorry machriste - hopefully he will qualify for the research project. you are right - one day at a time is a good way to look at it. don't forget - we are here for you anytime you need us. heaing energy zooming its way to wrap around both of you. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm coming for dinner. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Dear Hearts,
> It seems as if I am chasing my tail this week, so pray you will forgive me. I have been skimming posts and hate doing that because I know I miss a lot.
> Sandi, I am so relieved to get word on Alan. I know you are ready for everything to be fixed and well for him, but it is great that they have identified these three issues and are getting them seen to first. Then, I am sure that they will make an aggressive treatment plan for him. Hang in there. We do not tire of hearing of his current status. We must know this so the Prayer Warriors will know what to petition on his behalf. We are here for you to the home stretch. We also love you and are concerned for you as we know how all this can take its toll on a loved one. Please take care of yourself.
> Happy Canada Day to all Canadians.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Happy Canada Day all my fellow Canadians!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 11am and I just got up and got motivated about half an hour ago. I have to work tonight :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


Sounds cheesy  to me. Have never heard of that. If they can figure out the taxes and everything why can't they write their own checks? They dont HAVE to pay someone to do it do they?


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> My grandson once looked at my ironing board and said, "My daddy has one of those!".
> Yes, I remember cooking starch. Argo, I believe it was called. Came in a box and was in lumps. Cooked it on top of stove until thick, smooth and shinny. Always added a few shavings of " Sateena" to add the bluing. I use to divide the batch so that the heavy starch went to the collars, cuffs and down the front button hole side. The rest of the shirt was then put through the lighter starch. I can still smell that clean sent when thinking about it. A funny but true story. My Grandson who lived with us loved to have his clothes fresh ironed just before putting then on, so one day he was going to get to go swimming with his aunt and cousins so he grabbed his swimming trunks from the dryer, came running in, trunks flying in the air, saying "Hurry Grandma, iron my swimming trunks, I get to go swimming." The boy is now 21 and he still irons his clothes. Una


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonder if he still irons his swimming suit. lol

that was the way mother starched our shirts. when I took them to the laundry here in defiance I told her heavy in the collar cuffs and buttonhole strip and medium in the rest of the shirt. she just looked at me. can't do that I asked - no was the answer - starch yes - all the same way. so the whole shirt is starched that way the starch is mixed that day. another niceity of time past gone away. --- sam



master of none said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > My grandson once looked at my ironing board and said, "My daddy has one of those!".
> > Yes, I remember cooking starch. Argo, I believe it was called. Came in a box and was in lumps. Cooked it on top of stove until thick, smooth and shinny. Always added a few shavings of " Sateena" to add the bluing. I use to divide the batch so that the heavy starch went to the collars, cuffs and down the front button hole side. The rest of the shirt was then put through the lighter starch. I can still smell that clean sent when thinking about it. A funny but true story. My Grandson who lived with us loved to have his clothes fresh ironed just before putting then on, so one day he was going to get to go swimming with his aunt and cousins so he grabbed his swimming trunks from the dryer, came running in, trunks flying in the air, saying "Hurry Grandma, iron my swimming trunks, I get to go swimming." The boy is now 21 and he still irons his clothes. Una


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

master of none said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > My grandson once looked at my ironing board and said, "My daddy has one of those!".
> ...


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I used to spend days ironing everything so it was crisp and fresh. When I got my back and leg injured, it made it quite the chore that would take me all week to do and then the new week would present a whole bunch more. Seemed self defeating to me. Now I damp dry shirts and then smooth them on a hanger so they dry nice and wrinkle free. Some things I still press, like hubbys pants and dress shirts, but for anything made from cotton I found this wonderful product that you just spray on and give a tug and all the wrinkles literally fall out of things. It has cut my ironing down to 1/8th of what it used to be. I know that there are some big name companies that make this stuff and it is easily found in the laundry aisle at the grocery store. I purchased this stuff from a small home based business company before it was common and I love it to pieces! I still have a bottle of bluing in my laundry room. It works great on what we call cool whites but makes warm whites have a green tinge to them. Live and learn! lol
I looked up on the internet that you can use liquid fabric softener and water mixed about 2 oz fabric softener to a full spray bottle of water and get the same results. I have yet to try this as I want to use what I have already before making more. =)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> should I interject here and say the male of the bird species is usually the brightest of the pair. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Yes, of course you can. Too cute. Sadly it is so he can distract any danger, putting himself in danger, so thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms. Tess said:


> I used to spend days ironing everything so it was crisp and fresh. When I got my back and leg injured, it made it quite the chore that would take me all week to do and then the new week would present a whole bunch more. Seemed self defeating to me. Now I damp dry shirts and then smooth them on a hanger so they dry nice and wrinkle free. Some things I still press, like hubbys pants and dress shirts, but for anything made from cotton I found this wonderful product that you just spray on and give a tug and all the wrinkles literally fall out of things. It has cut my ironing down to 1/8th of what it used to be. I know that there are some big name companies that make this stuff and it is easily found in the laundry aisle at the grocery store. I purchased this stuff from a small home based business company before it was common and I love it to pieces! I still have a bottle of bluing in my laundry room. It works great on what we call cool whites but makes warm whites have a green tinge to them. Live and learn! lol
> I looked up on the internet that you can use liquid fabric softener and water mixed about 2 oz fabric softener to a full spray bottle of water and get the same results. I have yet to try this as I want to use what I have already before making more. =)


Another great tip to use. Thanks.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening all. Been reading and catching up.
I agree Melanie, paying with cash just doesn't seem right. 
So glad Alan got some answers and sorry to hear Jacks appt didn't go as well as you hoped. I agree I hate my intuition sometime. It usually comes true and sometimes it isn't such good news.
Really cool today, really cool. Such a difference from what we have had. 
Did alittle more sorting today but didn't get as much done as I should have . One more day off tomorrow so will have to really get serious again. 
Hope the Canadians have a great holidays,,,,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Looking for a roommate while attending the KAP in Oct?*

If you would like to attend the KAP and would like to share a room at the hotel (thus sharing the cost) please PM me. I already have one individual in search of a roommate. Just trying to help.

And once again...get those reservations in by July 21st folks...even if you attended last year and plan on attending again you need to send in a reservation form.

_yes, I tend to get anxious the closer to the deadline....just an old worry wart, nervous nelly, PITA, or whatever....just don't want anyone to miss out on the fun!_


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Friends - It has taken far longer to get my ducks in a row after we got back than I anticipated!!! First I had to catch all my ducks.... I haven't read any of this weeks KTP but I should have time today. We are under a heat advisory and it is supposed to be 102 or 103 for the next couple of days - a real good excuse to stay home in the A/C! I finished up the last of my watering for the week this morning and now I need to find some projects inside - I just don't think it will be that hard to keep busy inside for a couple of days.... First let me say that there are no hurt feeling here if you want to pass on the "Alan Report". I know that many of us are dealing with issues that are very serious and I don't want to be a downer. But I do know that some of you have been on this roller coaster with us for the last 2 years and this is the easiest way to keep you in the loop. But please feel free to skip the next part!!!! Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions.... Alan is feeling better, they discovered he had C-Diff (a pretty nasty infection) and he has been on antibiotics for it since Tuesday night. It seems to be making a difference. The CT scan shows a couple of fistulas that need repair ASAP so we are waiting to hear when the surgeon can see him ( he had an emergency and canceled on us last week) - they found a couple of spots on his liver that will require an MRI - and so when these 3 things are cleared up THEN they will decide what to do next. The Dr is pretty sympathetic and will support the surgery choice if we make it - all of this needs to be resolved before surgery in any case.... so I guess we are making progress! Just the fact that he's feeling better in general is a huge improvement. Thanks for all of the support - we really appreciate it. I hope that everybody is doing well... I will catch up today --Love, Sandi


Glad to hear that you have some answers, a plan of action and best that Alan is feeling some better. Keeping you both on the prayer list. Try to relax some now. Hugs


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Machriste prayers n hugs for you and Jack


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Yes, of course you can. Too cute. Sadly it is so he can distract any danger, putting himself in danger, so thank you.


Actually the male of the species, who carries all the brighter colors of his species, does so in order to attract the best/most of the females of the species to carry on the''best'' of the gene pool.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, CCP=Canada pension plan
MaChristie, so sorry to hear Jack had bad news, will pray some new chemo will get things under control.
AZ, glad Alan got some answers & they have a plan to get him better. C.Diff is really nasty, I've had it twice. Do you know what antibiotic triggered it? If he ever takes that same antibiotic again he will have CDiff again. Finally asked the clinic to put on my chart that I was alergic to , can't think of the drug just now, as the dr insisted on prescribing it after I told him it would give me C diff.
Melody, sounds a little strange to be to be paid in cash but as long as you get a proper pay slip & check with the government that they are actually getting your deductions it may be OK.

We got to Medicine Hat, Alberta today & plan for Creston, BC tomorrow, great weather & not much traffic so had a good day but I'm sure ready for bed, the wind & heat make e so tired.
Happy Canada day to all, yes Daralene, it used to be called Dominion day.
I just skimmed as you have all been so chatty & it's time for sleep.
Night all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sounds like a group hug is needed so here is my {{{HUG}}}} to everyone.

I am still chuckling at the paper underwear disintegrating as one walked along.

Melody...I am suspicious of the cash payout as well. Make sure that there is accountability for withdrawals and the reporting of it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I tell Pat I will wear high heels and nylons when men do! He likes to see me dressed up in a dress and heels. Can't wear those kind of shoes any more. Life is so much better now that we can be comfortable. I hate to admit it but I have 2 dresses and it has been a couple of years since i have worn either of them.. All my clothes are slacks (pants) and the older I get the less I am interested in wearing dresses.


For some reason, you triggered a memory I have of my Nanna with is at the beach wearing broad brim hat, floral dress with thin belt, and courts on her feet. She would walk along the firm sand while we explored the high tide lines of sea weed and shells.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh honey- I'm so sorry.... I will be right here if you need to talk.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*{{{{EVERYONE}}}}*

That's a good night hug--I'm off to bed soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> We didn't learn much about either world war in school. We never got through the history books. Most of what I know about them, I've learned from TV documentaries,believe it or not! We have one cable channel that has a lot of documentaries about the world wars and the Vietnam war.
> 
> Junek


Honestly, most of my world history knowledge is gained the same way. Absolutely gotta love the people who present it so interestingly.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:30pm and I am just getting on here now. Tonight was another night like last night. On top of all the stuff from last night they put in a new system for taking orders and cash register. Talk about confusing. I basically came in to work and did what I was supposed to do and went home when I was supposed to. I will give it a week, I know it sounds unfair, a week is better then what I was thinking last night.

Going to go back and catch up, then most likely to bed. I have to work tomorrow from 10 to 1:30. Hope tomorrow goes fast.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It has been a bit of an irritation up here - as you would never believe some of the things Americans think about us. Not so much now. I can sort of understand it when it is someone from a different continent but even border cities and towns had little or no idea about us.
> 
> I agree that a lot are not interested - We took British, Commonwealth and American history in school. When the US sneezes we say gusunteit!??? you know what I mean. I guess it is normal as what you do affects us a lot more than we affect you with our actions. I have to admit I am proud and always have been , especially right now that I live and am a Canadian. I think each of us is proud of our countries and so we should be. I will admit I wouldn't mind a bit warmer winter weather but then I would hate the heat.


I can relate to the things that Americans have believed about Australians. Things like everyone having angaroos as pets, kids pkaying with hoop snakes (snake holds tail in mouth forming a stiff ring and kids roll down the street) drop bears and so on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Actually the male of the species, who carries all the brighter colors of his species, does so in order to attract the best/most of the females of the species to carry on the''best'' of the gene pool.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Which is how I have always understood it!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

hugs to all, off to bed.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Hugs to the sick and hurting and sweet rest for everyone.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I don't think it is forgotten in general- just Heather had perhaps had a lapse of memory.


I do have a shocking memory and can be a little insular about some things, I realize. Julie, I really didn't mean to slight the efforts of the New Zealanders involved in any way. My history knowledge is quite spotty and focused on what interests me and I do not always get a full picture.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Happy Canada Day all my fellow Canadians!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 11am and I just got up and got motivated about half an hour ago. I have to work tonight :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


I think it does sound like someting not quite right. I would simply ensure that supporting paperwork is correct. Mind you, I was a little surprised to hear of either choice. Over here both methods are less popular than direct fund transfer. After all, will they not still be paying soneome to handle the dreating of the pays, whar ever method they use.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the encouragement - I really do appreciate having a safe place to come and talk.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks everybody for the encouragement - I really do appreciate having a safe place to come and talk.


We are her all the time, that is what is so great. No one judges and everyone really cares.
Saw the therapist last Friday and it was not a good visit. She was worried I was close to a nervous breakdown and I have to agree. She is giving me a medical leave of absence slip and I may use it. It is not so much depression for me now, just a feeling of stress all the time. 
Up tonight, watching an old movie on the movie channel. The movie was done in 1946. Sentimental Journey, I thought I have seen all the movies Maureen. Ohara has been in but not this one. 
I missed the last pictures of Sydney any one remember what page.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry... Prolonged periods of stress are so difficult. I hope that you are benefitting from seeing your therapist. I know that it can feel so overwhelming... What does she suggest at this point? Do you think that time off work will help? We have all been concerned about you for such a long time. Deep breath......(quote=Spider]We are her all the time, that is what is so great. No one judges and everyone really cares.
Saw the therapist last Friday and it was not a good visit. She was worried I was close to a nervous breakdown and I have to agree. She is giving me a medical leave of absence slip and I may use it. It is not so much depression for me now, just a feeling of stress all the time. 
Up tonight, watching an old movie on the movie channel. The movie was done in 1946. Sentimental Journey, I thought I have seen all the movies Maureen. Ohara has been in but not this one. 
I missed the last pictures of Sydney any one remember what page.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I do have a shocking memory and can be a little insular about some things, I realize. Julie, I really didn't mean to slight the efforts of the New Zealanders involved in any way. My history knowledge is quite spotty and focused on what interests me and I do not always get a full picture.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NEWS FLASH

NO CANCER... For either DH or myself. His is some form of eczema and mine is that darned fungal infection that I had before. (Remember, it took all those months to diagnose and had to have a biopsy then? ). No one suspected that because I didn't' have any of the symptoms... Coughing now that they stirred it all up, but nothing like before. I already have made an appointment with the Infectious Disease Dr. for next Thurs. and will try to dig up the old paperwork to see if drug company will comp the $8,000. a month medication again.... Fingers crossed....

Have to go back to Cancer Center in AM for Reclast infusion for bone density in the morning and then to eye Dr. Thurs. Having some computer and internet issues, but will try to get caught up later.

THANK YOU all for the powerful good thoughts and prayers. They worked!!!!! Doing a happy dance as I stumble off to bed.

Sorry I haven 't read a single page yet. I think they messed me up when they moved top the router.....

Anxious to hear how some of our gang are doing, Sandi, Alan, Marianne and so many others.... I'll be thinking good thoughts.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> NO CANCER... For either DH or myself. His is some form of eczema and mine is that darned fungal infection that I had before. (Remember, it took all those months to diagnose and had to have a biopsy then? ). No one suspected that because I didn't' have any of the symptoms... Coughing now that they stirred it all up, but nothing like before. I already have made an appointment with the Infectious Disease Dr. for next Thurs. and will try to dig up the old paperwork to see if drug company will comp the $8,000. a month medication again.... Fingers crossed....
> 
> ...


This is excellent news, Jynx!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Dreanweaver I am doing the Happy Dance for you and DH. :thumbup: 

So happy :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> NO CANCER... For either DH or myself. His is some form of eczema and mine is that darned fungal infection that I had before. (Remember, it took all those months to diagnose and had to have a biopsy then? ). No one suspected that because I didn't' have any of the symptoms... Coughing now that they stirred it all up, but nothing like before. I already have made an appointment with the Infectious Disease Dr. for next Thurs. and will try to dig up the old paperwork to see if drug company will comp the $8,000. a month medication again.... Fingers crossed....
> 
> ...


Fantastic news!!! I'm so happy for you. Big hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to gss sports day. Catch you all later.

JYNX, I'M DOING HAPPY DANCE TOO!!

Wednesday photos....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am definitely in on that - ((((((((((((((a very big hug for Martina!))))))))))))


Me too! {{{Martina}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> were paper undies suppose to be better in tight jeans? --- sam


Obviously not! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:30pm and I am just getting on here now. Tonight was another night like last night. On top of all the stuff from last night they put in a new system for taking orders and cash register. Talk about confusing. I basically came in to work and did what I was supposed to do and went home when I was supposed to. I will give it a week, I know it sounds unfair, a week is better then what I was thinking last night.
> 
> Going to go back and catch up, then most likely to bed. I have to work tomorrow from 10 to 1:30. Hope tomorrow goes fast.


Sorry this is happening Melly in a job that you were happy in. I'm glad you've got the other job now, would it be enough on its own?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> NO CANCER... For either DH or myself.


Fabulous news!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all, still a bit behind but hoping to catch up quickly tonight. Have we had any news from AZ? I spent a couple of hours in the garden today. We had some SUNSHINE :thumbup: I pruned about half of my roses and cut a few bushes right back. The garden bin is chockers full and gets emptied in the morning, so that worked in well. Tomorrow I am hunting at the nursery for some nice plants with bright colours for mum. It is her 90th birthday on Friday. 
Serena is doing great. Such a good baby she is. Smiling, gurgling baby noises etc. She loves lying on her mat with toy frame over. So cute! She is the easiest baby to have around... thank goodness. LOL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I can relate to the things that Americans have believed about Australians. Things like everyone having angaroos as pets, kids pkaying with hoop snakes (snake holds tail in mouth forming a stiff ring and kids roll down the street) drop bears and so on.


Really?

Never heard of any of those things save that kangaroos lived in the country. What in the world is a drop bear? A ring snake? I've lived 71+ years and have never heard of either of those items we are assumed to believe. Have even moved across this country and lived in cities and small towns but never heard any of the assumptions that we are supposed to believe about Australia.

What we think about you all is not necessarily what we believe about your country. We are not any less knowledgeable or perceptive than the citizens of your country.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Uncle Tom's Cabin is wonderful isn't it? I read it a number of years ago now. Well worth reading those who haven't read it.


Absolutely !


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Oh, Jynx,* thank God for the good news!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praise God for a good NO CANCER report. Prayers that the drug company will take care of the meds now needed for the infection. Sorry you have to deal with that again but so, so thankful that it isn't the cancer again.



Dreamweaver said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> NO CANCER... For either DH or myself. His is some form of eczema and mine is that darned fungal infection that I had before. (Remember, it took all those months to diagnose and had to have a biopsy then? ). No one suspected that because I didn't' have any of the symptoms... Coughing now that they stirred it all up, but nothing like before. I already have made an appointment with the Infectious Disease Dr. for next Thurs. and will try to dig up the old paperwork to see if drug company will comp the $8,000. a month medication again.... Fingers crossed....
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely !


I just got it from the library yesterday. I'm really looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> I can relate to the things that Americans have believed about Australians. Things like everyone having angaroos as pets, kids pkaying with hoop snakes (snake holds tail in mouth forming a stiff ring and kids roll down the street) drop bears and so on.


Wow-- I've never heard that, but then KS is often 10 yrs behind on things! I do know about the hoop snake (not kids playing with) but what is a "drop bear"?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sugar...AZ has posted on Alan's condition. Can't remember what page as I read through quickly to catch up. Treating some problems now and possible surgery in the future.

Busyworkerbee...I never thought that Australians kept kangaroos as pets and never knew about hoop snakes yet alone imagine that people would play with snakes...Yuck. What is a drop bear. I guess I thought people in general are kind and caring for the most part and each country also has people who make bad mistakes and hurt people. There are all kinds of people in each part of the world. I was amazed at KAP just to hear the wonderful accents of people from different parts of the USA. My children were worried when I went to visit people I had met on the internet (KAP), but they don't worry any more about my knitting friends. If you have a vision of what Americans are like, it could be incorrect as well as we are so different. 

JYNX...What wonderful news that there is no cancer. Now to get rid of that awful infection ASAP.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> NO CANCER... For either DH or myself. His is some form of eczema and mine is that darned fungal infection that I had before. (Remember, it took all those months to diagnose and had to have a biopsy then? ). No one suspected that because I didn't' have any of the symptoms... Coughing now that they stirred it all up, but nothing like before. I already have made an appointment with the Infectious Disease Dr. for next Thurs. and will try to dig up the old paperwork to see if drug company will comp the $8,000. a month medication again.... Fingers crossed....
> 
> ...


So good to hear from you and such good news-- well, not about the fungal, but at least you have done it before. Best of luck with drug co-- maybe it didn't all go away last time?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, happy news.
Mellie, hope things sort themselves out at your job.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Jynxxxxxxxxxxxx Hugsssssssssss Oh I have missed you so much girl! I am so happy to hear that you are cancer free!!! Sad about the infection though, I will be praying that your meds are covered, as I am sure all the rest of our Prayer Warriors will be. I have seen your name on lots of threads Jynx, everyone is worried sick about you and missing you so much! Again, Hugsssssssss it's so good to see you!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I made the comment that I wouldn't date anyone that didn't know what they were doing the day kennedy was shot - my grandchildren looked at me and asked - who is that? I didn't even try to explain. --- sam


When we reach a certain age, (well I'm this way) we forget everyone doesn't have the life experiences we've had!
I mentioned to my dr. about dr's on tv advertising cigarettes in the '50s and he was shocked. Should have realised he wouldn't have known that since he's about the same age as my boys!! Not that I thought he was old but forgot that I am!!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Sugar...AZ has posted on Alan's condition. Can't remember what page as I read through quickly to catch up. Treating some problems now and possible surgery in the future.
> 
> Busyworkerbee...I never thought that Australians kept kangaroos as pets and never knew about hoop snakes yet alone imagine that people would play with snakes...Yuck. What is a drop bear. I guess I thought people in general are kind and caring for the most part and each country also has people who make bad mistakes and hurt people. There are all kinds of people in each part of the world. I was amazed at KAP just to hear the wonderful accents of people from different parts of the USA. My children were worried when I went to visit people I had met on the internet (KAP), but they don't worry any more about my knitting friends. If you have a vision of what Americans are like, it could be incorrect as well as we are so different.
> 
> JYNX...What wonderful news that there is no cancer. Now to get rid of that awful infection ASAP.


Thanks, I went to her name and found the comment. I have PM her.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drop_bear

This a make believe thing. The link sort of explains it. Dont hear about it much these days (at least I dont). A silly prank kind of thing to play on tourists.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dearest Jynx, what wonderful news. Even though the nasty fungus is back, it's a much better diagnosis than the dreaded C. Hope the insurance co. Comes through with no problem.
So glad to hear it was computer problems that delayed your news.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to gss sports day. Catch you all later.
> 
> JYNX, I'M DOING HAPPY DANCE TOO!!
> 
> Wednesday photos....


Thanks for your lovely garden photos!
Hope you enjoy your day's outing. I'm sure it will be much more pleasant there than here...we're having heat indices of 102f....nasty stuff!!
Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> NO CANCER... For either DH or myself.
> 
> Best news for you both, sorry about the infection, hopefully that will clear up soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, still a bit behind but hoping to catch up quickly tonight. Have we had any news from AZ? I spent a couple of hours in the garden today. We had some SUNSHINE :thumbup: I pruned about half of my roses and cut a few bushes right back. The garden bin is chockers full and gets emptied in the morning, so that worked in well. Tomorrow I am hunting at the nursery for some nice plants with bright colours for mum. It is her 90th birthday on Friday.
> Serena is doing great. Such a good baby she is. Smiling, gurgling baby noises etc. She loves lying on her mat with toy frame over. So cute! She is the easiest baby to have around... thank goodness. LOL


Wonderful birthday wishes for your mum. You're so lucky to still have her. Please give her a birthday hug from me.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Really?
> 
> Never heard of any of those things save that kangaroos lived in the country. What in the world is a drop bear? A ring snake? I've lived 71+ years and have never heard of either of those items we are assumed to believe. Have even moved across this country and lived in cities and small towns but never heard any of the assumptions that we are supposed to believe about Australia.
> 
> ...


I have never heard any of those "myths" either. I was wondering about the same things, Joy!! Are there really such things as "hoop" snakes!??
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 30 (so much for me catching up LOL). Goodnight everyone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Spider - Gwen's picture of Sydney with his dump truck is on page 33.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Failed to comment when it was posted-- the pix of Sydney and his dump truck (and story) were just too cute!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I don't know your system, assuming it is a bit like ours where employer submits $$ to the govmt for your retirement, etc. Is there a place you can check to see if they are submitting the $$? They probably only have to pay every 3 months or something, might take a while to get posted, but yeah, I'd be really worried.


It is the same in Canada Unemployment Insurance and Canada Pension has to be deducted . I would be a bit concerned though. If it is like in Canada- the employer is responsible for collecting and paying - if he collects and doesn't pay the Employer is required to pay the Debt to the Tax Department. If the money is owed the employer is the debtor. I used to be a tax collector in Revenue Canada and I collected UIC and CPP debts for over a year - Lots of employers cheat the Government by collecting from people's pay but neglecting paying the Government. I don't think the situation has changed at all. Nowadays a lot of companies deposit paychecks into the banks directly rather than pay cash. I would certainly prefer to receive a paycheck rather than cash. It is not usual nowadays and does raise flags in my opinion. Also when you get cash it is easy to go through it rather than save some of it. jmo.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> NO CANCER... For either DH or myself.


*WOOHOO!* So very very happy to hear that--now, will send good thoughts for the insurance to cover meds. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great news Jynx. I hope the fungal infection clears soon.
Thanks all for the good wishes and group hug, I need it. The viewers came but from what I could hear it looks like my house isn't for them ( no full bathroom upstairs, no en-suite), but I will wait till I hear from the agent. 
Taking it easy today as I hurt my side a bit yesterday pulling up weeds. The pain has gone now and I intend keeping it that way. 
Take care all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, I went to her name and found the comment. I have PM her.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drop_bear
> 
> This a make believe thing. The link sort of explains it. Dont hear about it much these days (at least I dont). A silly prank kind of thing to play on tourists.


When I was a kid, I heard the story about hoop snakes as being in Texas! And while I haven't heard of a drop bear, I do recognize the term snipe hunt from the article. So I have the idea. 

Wrapped my thumb last night and worked a bit on the toddler sweater (DGD's birthday is Sunday, but it's not her present, thank goodness, as I won't have it done by then). DD measured and so I will make the body and sleeves a bit longer than her measurements so she can get a bit taller and still wear it. She can turn up the cuffs if the sleeves are long (but they both are rather tall like their daddy).

Off to do a bit o'work and be back later. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Great news Jynx. I hope the fungal infection clears soon.
> Thanks all for the good wishes and group hug, I need it. The viewers came but from what I could hear it looks like my house isn't for them ( no full bathroom upstairs, no en-suite), but I will wait till I hear from the agent.
> Taking it easy today as I hurt my side a bit yesterday pulling up weeds. The pain has gone now and I intend keeping it that way.
> Take care all.


You're in a tough spot in your life at the moment, and I remember being there as well. Just take one thing at a time and try to think about positive things. The right person for the house is out there--and I hope it doesn't take too much longer for that person to find it. Do rest up and take care--do something lovely for yourself as well if you can. (And you know we always have a group hug for anyone who needs one!)


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Great news, Dreamweaver!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always difficult when someone new comes on board with new idea and "we always do it this way" is not longer the way it is. hang in there - it will get better. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 11:30pm and I am just getting on here now. Tonight was another night like last night. On top of all the stuff from last night they put in a new system for taking orders and cash register. Talk about confusing. I basically came in to work and did what I was supposed to do and went home when I was supposed to. I will give it a week, I know it sounds unfair, a week is better then what I was thinking last night.
> 
> Going to go back and catch up, then most likely to bed. I have to work tomorrow from 10 to 1:30. Hope tomorrow goes fast.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you betcha sandi - we have your back for sure. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks everybody for the encouragement - I really do appreciate having a safe place to come and talk.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to use the loa slip spider - it will not go away on its own. take things easy - the cleaning out will always be there - not as important as your health. --- sam



Spider said:


> We are her all the time, that is what is so great. No one judges and everyone really cares.
> Saw the therapist last Friday and it was not a good visit. She was worried I was close to a nervous breakdown and I have to agree. She is giving me a medical leave of absence slip and I may use it. It is not so much depression for me now, just a feeling of stress all the time.
> Up tonight, watching an old movie on the movie channel. The movie was done in 1946. Sentimental Journey, I thought I have seen all the movies Maureen. Ohara has been in but not this one.
> I missed the last pictures of Sydney any one remember what page.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news jynx - so happy for you and Gerry. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> NO CANCER... For either DH or myself. His is some form of eczema and mine is that darned fungal infection that I had before. (Remember, it took all those months to diagnose and had to have a biopsy then? ). No one suspected that because I didn't' have any of the symptoms... Coughing now that they stirred it all up, but nothing like before. I already have made an appointment with the Infectious Disease Dr. for next Thurs. and will try to dig up the old paperwork to see if drug company will comp the $8,000. a month medication again.... Fingers crossed....
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday to mum. --- sam --- we need some new pictueres of serena.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, still a bit behind but hoping to catch up quickly tonight. Have we had any news from AZ? I spent a couple of hours in the garden today. We had some SUNSHINE :thumbup: I pruned about half of my roses and cut a few bushes right back. The garden bin is chockers full and gets emptied in the morning, so that worked in well. Tomorrow I am hunting at the nursery for some nice plants with bright colours for mum. It is her 90th birthday on Friday.
> Serena is doing great. Such a good baby she is. Smiling, gurgling baby noises etc. She loves lying on her mat with toy frame over. So cute! She is the easiest baby to have around... thank goodness. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with Sam. There is only one you and YOU are so important. Please take care.


thewren said:


> you need to use the loa slip spider - it will not go away on its own. take things easy - the cleaning out will always be there - not as important as your health. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's the progress on the sweater--I'm going to call it "Flower Girl." I hope the reason is obvious now that the pattern is more visible! 

One more repeat of the motif rows and then some ribbing on the bottom, and I'll start on the sleeves.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute!


Sorlenna said:


> Here's the progress on the sweater--I'm going to call it "Flower Girl." I hope the reason is obvious now that the pattern is more visible!
> 
> One more repeat of the motif rows and then some ribbing on the bottom, and I'll start on the sleeves.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the progress on the sweater--I'm going to call it "Flower Girl." I hope the reason is obvious now that the pattern is more visible!
> 
> One more repeat of the motif rows and then some ribbing on the bottom, and I'll start on the sleeves.


This is a lovely pattern. I would certainly be interested in buying it.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Spider - Gwen's picture of Sydney with his dump truck is on page 33.


Thanks will check it out . Great news for Jynx. Happy dance .


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

That Sydney is my kind of dog. He is getting so big. But he is so beautiful .


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone!! I'm sorry that I've been absent for so long - I've been reading in my little spare time. We've just been incredibly busy for the last 3 weeks - just a few more days and things will calm down. Lots of end of the school year activities, ball games, and 4 graduations in one week. We have 6 grandchildren in school ( 2 have graduated and are working, and 2 haven't started yet) and they sure keep us busy!!

Think I've finally caught up and have been praying for those who are ill or who have lost loved ones. VERY happy to hear that Jynx got good news about her and DH, will put her on the prayer list for the fungal infection.

Well, I have to go do more work on the 20 pounds of potatoes that I'm turning into potato salad for the huge graduation party on Sat. Two of my GSs and one of their cousins all graduated in the same class, so the 2 families are having one big party for the three of them - so far there are over 70 people coming and I'm sure more will turn up. My son-in-law has been raising a pig and it is going to be cooked for the party (Yummy!!) They are even having a band - they are really going all out! I'm going to try to put a couple of pictures of my boys on here. Hope I remember how.

Love and prayers,
Paula


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Dear Gigi - I am so sorry to read about your dad's passing, but grateful that he appeared to be at peace at the end. Take comfort in your loving memories, and know that your family here are thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> NO CANCER... For either DH or myself. His is some form of eczema and mine is that darned fungal infection that I had before. (Remember, it took all those months to diagnose and had to have a biopsy then? ). No one suspected that because I didn't' have any of the symptoms... Coughing now that they stirred it all up, but nothing like before. I already have made an appointment with the Infectious Disease Dr. for next Thurs. and will try to dig up the old paperwork to see if drug company will comp the $8,000. a month medication again.... Fingers crossed....
> 
> ...


Wonderful news! Even though you still each have some problems, they sound like things that can be dealt with, or at worst, lived with. It does put things in perspective!

Best wishes and hugs to you and yours


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the progress on the sweater--I'm going to call it "Flower Girl." I hope the reason is obvious now that the pattern is more visible!
> 
> One more repeat of the motif rows and then some ribbing on the bottom, and I'll start on the sleeves.


That is really pretty. I have never made a 'top-down' garment. Yet another technique that I must try - sooooon! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That is really pretty. I have never made a 'top-down' garment... :thumbup:


I agree- it is looking lovely, *Sorlenna!*


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Jynx: great news. I hope you can get the necessary medication and will soon be back to normal.

Sandi: it sounds as though things are heading in the right direction for Alan. I hope ways will be find to help him overcome all his problems.

Macriste: I hope Jack will be able to get in the drug trial taking the real drug. You are so right-one day at a time. I wear a bracelet that has that inscribed on it.

Martina: I know how hard these special days are because I also experience them. Be kind to yourself. I join the others in a group hug.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

I went to put on a couple pictures of my boys and discovered they had disappeared from my picture files! Bob to the rescue - he reloaded them, so I'll try again! I'm so proud of them - Kenny made Honor Society and they each received 3 awards of cash or a small scholarship - Kenny in the Industrial Arts field and Anthony for Drama and Service.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

We lost our oldest daughter to breast cancer six years ago so it was a rather eerie feeling to find out that I also have breast cancer. It was discovered in my annual 
mammogram at the end of May. I have since had a biopsy which confirmed the diagnosis.

Tomorrow I am having a partial mastectomy (lumpectomy). The good news is that it was caught early and the prognosis is good. 

Prayers appreciated.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Tomorrow I am having a partial mastectomy (lumpectomy). The good news is that it was caught early and the prognosis is good.
> 
> Prayers appreciated.


You've got it, my dear.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> We lost our oldest daughter to breast cancer six years ago so it was a rather eerie feeling to find out that I also have breast cancer. It was discovered in my annual
> mammogram at the end of May. I have since had a biopsy which confirmed the diagnosis.
> 
> Tomorrow I am having a partial mastectomy (lumpectomy). The good news is that it was caught early and the prognosis is good.
> ...


That must have been a terrible shock, but at least it was spotted at an early stage and treatment is being given promptly.

My thoughts and best wishes are with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That must have been a terrible shock, but at least it was spotted at an early stage and treatment is being given promptly.
> 
> My thoughts and best wishes are with you.


As are mine.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> We lost our oldest daughter to breast cancer six years ago so it was a rather eerie feeling to find out that I also have breast cancer. It was discovered in my annual
> mammogram at the end of May. I have since had a biopsy which confirmed the diagnosis.
> 
> Tomorrow I am having a partial mastectomy (lumpectomy). The good news is that it was caught early and the prognosis is good.
> ...


Sorry that you're having to go through this, but I'm pleased that the prognosis is good. Keeping you in my thoughts. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I went to put on a couple pictures of my boys and discovered they had disappeared from my picture files! Bob to the rescue - he reloaded them, so I'll try again! I'm so proud of them - Kenny made Honor Society and they each received 3 awards of cash or a small scholarship - Kenny in the Industrial Arts field and Anthony for Drama and Service.


Great photos! Looks like a very happy day for you all.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> *WOOHOO!* So very very happy to hear that--now, will send good thoughts for the insurance to cover meds. {{{HUGS}}}


Such wonderful news!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

pacer said:


> I guess I thought people in general are kind and caring for the most part and each country also has people who make bad mistakes and hurt people. There are all kinds of people in each part of the world.


Thank you for this post. Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just after 3:30pm and I am just getting on the ktp.  

I think I am coming down with something. I had an accident on the walk home and had to get Greg to come and meet me with some clean clothes. Was so embarrassed all I could do was cry and cry and cry. I am still having the issues that caused the accident and now I am shaky and nauseous.

I am going back to catch up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I went to put on a couple pictures of my boys and discovered they had disappeared from my picture files! Bob to the rescue - he reloaded them, so I'll try again! I'm so proud of them - Kenny made Honor Society and they each received 3 awards of cash or a small scholarship - Kenny in the Industrial Arts field and Anthony for Drama and Service.


Very handsome boys and grand dad. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> We lost our oldest daughter to breast cancer six years ago so it was a rather eerie feeling to find out that I also have breast cancer. It was discovered in my annual
> mammogram at the end of May. I have since had a biopsy which confirmed the diagnosis.
> 
> Tomorrow I am having a partial mastectomy (lumpectomy). The good news is that it was caught early and the prognosis is good.
> ...


Of course I will add you to the prayer list. Unfortunately, it seems to be getting very long this year!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just after 3:30pm and I am just getting on the ktp.
> 
> I think I am coming down with something. I had an accident on the walk home and had to get Greg to come and meet me with some clean clothes. Was so embarrassed all I could do was cry and cry and cry. I am still having the issues that caused the accident and now I am shaky and nauseous.
> 
> I am going back to catch up.


I'm so sorry, Mel. Hope whatever it is, you're soon well.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh June, so do I.  

Purl2diva: prayers for you.

Grandma paula: Handsome boys.

Going to lay down. Will sign in later on.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK everybody can take a deep breath now............



Dreamweaver said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> NO CANCER... For either DH or myself. His is some form of eczema and mine is that darned fungal infection that I had before. (Remember, it took all those months to diagnose and had to have a biopsy then? ). No one suspected that because I didn't' have any of the symptoms... Coughing now that they stirred it all up, but nothing like before. I already have made an appointment with the Infectious Disease Dr. for next Thurs. and will try to dig up the old paperwork to see if drug company will comp the $8,000. a month medication again.... Fingers crossed....
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday wishes to Mom from AZ!!!!


sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, still a bit behind but hoping to catch up quickly tonight. Have we had any news from AZ? I spent a couple of hours in the garden today. We had some SUNSHINE :thumbup: I pruned about half of my roses and cut a few bushes right back. The garden bin is chockers full and gets emptied in the morning, so that worked in well. Tomorrow I am hunting at the nursery for some nice plants with bright colours for mum. It is her 90th birthday on Friday.
> Serena is doing great. Such a good baby she is. Smiling, gurgling baby noises etc. She loves lying on her mat with toy frame over. So cute! She is the easiest baby to have around... thank goodness. LOL


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is really cute Sorlenna!!


Sorlenna said:


> Here's the progress on the sweater--I'm going to call it "Flower Girl." I hope the reason is obvious now that the pattern is more visible!
> 
> One more repeat of the motif rows and then some ribbing on the bottom, and I'll start on the sleeves.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

What great pictures Paula - You and Bob must be so proud of them. Thanks for sharing!!! PS: I LOVE potato salad!!! Do you have a special recipe????


Grandmapaula said:


> I went to put on a couple pictures of my boys and discovered they had disappeared from my picture files! Bob to the rescue - he reloaded them, so I'll try again! I'm so proud of them - Kenny made Honor Society and they each received 3 awards of cash or a small scholarship - Kenny in the Industrial Arts field and Anthony for Drama and Service.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are right up there on the list Purl - catching it early is so important and I am so glad that you did. I am heartbroken for you that you lost your daughter. Check in with us as soon as you can. Big gentle hugs - AZ


purl2diva said:


> We lost our oldest daughter to breast cancer six years ago so it was a rather eerie feeling to find out that I also have breast cancer. It was discovered in my annual
> mammogram at the end of May. I have since had a biopsy which confirmed the diagnosis.
> 
> Tomorrow I am having a partial mastectomy (lumpectomy). The good news is that it was caught early and the prognosis is good.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like you need to take the rest of the day on the easy side Mellie. Hope you feel better soon. luv-AZ


gagesmom said:


> Just after 3:30pm and I am just getting on the ktp.
> 
> I think I am coming down with something. I had an accident on the walk home and had to get Greg to come and meet me with some clean clothes. Was so embarrassed all I could do was cry and cry and cry. I am still having the issues that caused the accident and now I am shaky and nauseous.
> 
> I am going back to catch up.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> We lost our oldest daughter to breast cancer six years ago so it was a rather eerie feeling to find out that I also have breast cancer. It was discovered in my annual
> mammogram at the end of May. I have since had a biopsy which confirmed the diagnosis.
> 
> Tomorrow I am having a partial mastectomy (lumpectomy). The good news is that it was caught early and the prognosis is good.
> ...


 As you say early discovery usually leads to a better prognosis. I hope after your lumpectomy they will be able to get on with any treatment if needed. Loads of healing energy coming your way.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Another A/C day here in Arizona - I have most of my chores done and I think I will go make some necessary phone calls. I'll check back in later...............


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> I went to put on a couple pictures of my boys and discovered they had disappeared from my picture files! Bob to the rescue - he reloaded them, so I'll try again! I'm so proud of them - Kenny made Honor Society and they each received 3 awards of cash or a small scholarship - Kenny in the Industrial Arts field and Anthony for Drama and Service.


Handsome family Paula. Congratulations to all of them, you must be very proud!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

purl2diva said:


> We lost our oldest daughter to breast cancer six years ago so it was a rather eerie feeling to find out that I also have breast cancer. It was discovered in my annual
> mammogram at the end of May. I have since had a biopsy which confirmed the diagnosis.
> 
> Tomorrow I am having a partial mastectomy (lumpectomy). The good news is that it was caught early and the prognosis is good.
> ...


You are in my prayers. Please keep us posted


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a handsome group of pictures. I know you must be so proud of them all. Looking forward to seeing you in Oct. I just sent you an email.



Grandmapaula said:


> I went to put on a couple pictures of my boys and discovered they had disappeared from my picture files! Bob to the rescue - he reloaded them, so I'll try again! I'm so proud of them - Kenny made Honor Society and they each received 3 awards of cash or a small scholarship - Kenny in the Industrial Arts field and Anthony for Drama and Service.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the progress on the sweater--I'm going to call it "Flower Girl." I hope the reason is obvious now that the pattern is more visible!
> 
> One more repeat of the motif rows and then some ribbing on the bottom, and I'll start on the sleeves.


That is very pretty. Very nicely knitted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

PurlDiva I am so sorry yet also so glad it has been caught early and the prognosis is good. You will be on my prayer list for sure.


purl2diva said:


> We lost our oldest daughter to breast cancer six years ago so it was a rather eerie feeling to find out that I also have breast cancer. It was discovered in my annual
> mammogram at the end of May. I have since had a biopsy which confirmed the diagnosis.
> 
> Tomorrow I am having a partial mastectomy (lumpectomy). The good news is that it was caught early and the prognosis is good.
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> I went to put on a couple pictures of my boys and discovered they had disappeared from my picture files! Bob to the rescue - he reloaded them, so I'll try again! I'm so proud of them - Kenny made Honor Society and they each received 3 awards of cash or a small scholarship - Kenny in the Industrial Arts field and Anthony for Drama and Service.


Well done! What a lovely family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Take care of yourself Melody. Hope this passes (no pun intended either) quickly.


gagesmom said:


> Just after 3:30pm and I am just getting on the ktp.
> 
> I think I am coming down with something. I had an accident on the walk home and had to get Greg to come and meet me with some clean clothes. Was so embarrassed all I could do was cry and cry and cry. I am still having the issues that caused the accident and now I am shaky and nauseous.
> 
> I am going back to catch up.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> We lost our oldest daughter to breast cancer six years ago so it was a rather eerie feeling to find out that I also have breast cancer. It was discovered in my annual
> mammogram at the end of May. I have since had a biopsy which confirmed the diagnosis.
> 
> Tomorrow I am having a partial mastectomy (lumpectomy). The good news is that it was caught early and the prognosis is good.
> ...


Prayers for you and thankfulness that you had your mammogram. I am expecting a complete recovery.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just after 3:30pm and I am just getting on the ktp.
> 
> I think I am coming down with something. I had an accident on the walk home and had to get Greg to come and meet me with some clean clothes. Was so embarrassed all I could do was cry and cry and cry. I am still having the issues that caused the accident and now I am shaky and nauseous.
> 
> I am going back to catch up.


So sorry this happened..one feels so helpless. I'm betting you are getting our 3 day "flu" with nausea, diarrhea and general icky feeling. I hope that is not so, but prayers for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> NO CANCER... For either DH or myself. His is some form of eczema and mine is that darned fungal infection that I had before. (Remember, it took all those months to diagnose and had to have a biopsy then? ). No one suspected that because I didn't' have any of the symptoms... Coughing now that they stirred it all up, but nothing like before. I already have made an appointment with the Infectious Disease Dr. for next Thurs. and will try to dig up the old paperwork to see if drug company will comp the $8,000. a month medication again.... Fingers crossed....
> 
> ...


So glad to hear the good news about no cancer.!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Now hoping you can get rid of thing fungus and the medication gets approved.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purl2diva...So sorry to hear about your diagnosis and all the memories involved along with the pain of losing your daughter. Know that we care about you and pray all goes well for your surgery. Hugs and will be thinking of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gagesmom...So sorry you are ill. Hope it doesn't last long. Feel better soon.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> We lost our oldest daughter to breast cancer six years ago so it was a rather eerie feeling to find out that I also have breast cancer. It was discovered in my annual
> mammogram at the end of May. I have since had a biopsy which confirmed the diagnosis.
> 
> Tomorrow I am having a partial mastectomy (lumpectomy). The good news is that it was caught early and the prognosis is good.
> ...


I've walked that road twice, WI Joy. It is now 15 years of remission. I am here if you need a listening ear or a bit of encouragement.

Many hugs and much love to you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar...Happy 90th to your mom from upstate NY.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the progress on the sweater--I'm going to call it "Flower Girl." I hope the reason is obvious now that the pattern is more visible!
> 
> One more repeat of the motif rows and then some ribbing on the bottom, and I'll start on the sleeves.


Absolutely adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> I went to put on a couple pictures of my boys and discovered they had disappeared from my picture files! Bob to the rescue - he reloaded them, so I'll try again! I'm so proud of them - Kenny made Honor Society and they each received 3 awards of cash or a small scholarship - Kenny in the Industrial Arts field and Anthony for Drama and Service.


Love the pictures. Great looking family and yo sure can be proud of them.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I loved being there last year and meeting everyone, and want to go this year too. I'm nervous about commiting to it because I'm not sure I'll be able to. I have my form filled out but not sure.


Gweniepooh said:


> *Looking for a roommate while attending the KAP in Oct?*
> 
> If you would like to attend the KAP and would like to share a room at the hotel (thus sharing the cost) please PM me. I already have one individual in search of a roommate. Just trying to help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Was gone all day. Had to get up early to beat the work traffic to babysit on the other side of town about 3/4 hrs. away. Took the children out for breakfast and the diner was closed for vacation, took them to Perkins...gone from the area, finally ended up where they used to live at an Ihop, that is International House of Pancakes, for those not familiar with it. DGD had her first omelet and she ordered from the adult menu and ate more than half of it. Even the waitress was shocked. She took the rest home and the pancakes that came with it went home too. Guess it won't be her last omelet. We called it the Quest for Breakfast when we ended up going so far to find a place. The grandsons loved that. Tomorrow we take them to see a movie.

DIL had an interview today at the college where she teaches. Hope it went well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider wrote:
We are her all the time, that is what is so great. No one judges and everyone really cares.
Saw the therapist last Friday and it was not a good visit. She was worried I was close to a nervous breakdown and I have to agree. She is giving me a medical leave of absence slip and I may use it. It is not so much depression for me now, just a feeling of stress all the time. 
Up tonight, watching an old movie on the movie channel. The movie was done in 1946. Sentimental Journey, I thought I have seen all the movies Maureen. Ohara has been in but not this one. 
I missed the last pictures of Sydney any one remember what page.

So sorry to hear this Spider. Hope you will be alright. Please know we care. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee wrote:
I can relate to the things that Americans have believed about Australians. Things like everyone having angaroos as pets, kids pkaying with hoop snakes (snake holds tail in mouth forming a stiff ring and kids roll down the street) drop bears and so on.


Here's another American who had not thought of kangaroos as pets for any Australian. I've never heard of hoop snakes or drop bears.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like you need to take the rest of the day on the easy side Mellie. Hope you feel better soon. luv-AZ


So do I. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> We lost our oldest daughter to breast cancer six years ago so it was a rather eerie feeling to find out that I also have breast cancer. It was discovered in my annual
> mammogram at the end of May. I have since had a biopsy which confirmed the diagnosis.
> 
> Tomorrow I am having a partial mastectomy (lumpectomy). The good news is that it was caught early and the prognosis is good.
> ...


You are in my prayers.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

JYNX!!!!!!!!!!! This is the best news I have heard in a long time. I am so very thrilled you and Gerry are cancer free. I am sorry about the dratted fungus infection but will be praying the medication will be 
Cathy , wish Mom a happy 90th birthday. I lost my Mom at 89. I miss her every day.
Sorlenna, the little sweater is precious. I love the design and your color choice. Of coarse the work is perfection. I was embarrassed to put a picture of my socks on here!
Purl, my heart goes out to you over the loss of your daughter and now having to go through much of what she must have had to endure. There are a lot of ladies on here who have lost children. I can only imagine.....I experienced it through my sister, whose son was killed in an MVA. Prayer Warriors are already at work on your behalf.
Martina, I wish I were close by to give you a great big hug. I know there is someone out there who will fall in love with your housewe will just keep faithfully praying. Do as Sam says, take yourself out of four walls and amongst people. Go out to eat or to a movie. Do something just for you.
MaChristie, you and Jack are in our hearts and prayers. We will take this journey with you and are always ready with a soft shoulder or listening ear.
Mel, I am so sorry you are sick, baby. You need time off to get well. You have been under a lot of turmoil for a long time.selling the house, moving, insecurity or work, Gage changing schools, etc. You need to ,rest.
Jeanette, loved the pictures. I would never get to see it otherwise. I am so glad you had a good trip but glad you are safely back.
Is Caren traveling or something. I know she is busy with SF and Mom and have her in my heart and prayers.
I dont know how in the world I mistyped heal flap. Lets hope it does NOT turn into a hell falp. LOL. I will be so glad to finish this pair of socks. They are taking forever.I just pray I do o.k. on the Kitchener!
Jim was up all night. When he finally did go to sleep he slept until 3:30 this afternoon. He was going to grill fish and steaks but it is thundering now and looks like rain.
Paula, meant to tell you the boys are so handsome. I know you are proud of them. Gosh, I cant imagine cooking twenty pounds of potatoes.
Sandi, Paula probably has a better recipe, but I cook five pounds red potatoes with or without the skins, add a dozen chopped eggs, almost a whole jar of sweet pickle relish, sometimes a little diced onion. For the dressing I mix 2 cups mayo with a little salt, pepper, mustard, sugar, and tad bit vinegar, then I stir it into potatoes that have cooled a bit. It seems to be a winner at get togethers.
Gwen, Sydney just gets cuter and cuter.
We are getting together and grilling out for the fourth of July with Allyson and the three grandchildren. Stephen is working in Dubi, so they are alone for the holiday. David took Angie to the lakehouse for the fourth with his family. Hope it will be good for her. She has been planning meals and getting groceries together with her MIL. Her BIL and his wife and three children will be there too. Hope they watch over her foot and she has good time.
Best close, as I have written a novel. Forgive me if I left anyone out. I Love You To The Moon And BackBetty


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the sweater, Sorlenna. The color is beautiful, and the pattern is too!!!

Purl12Diva--Hugs and Prayers for total healing.

Spider, you know lots are here for you.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Linda (Spider), I forgot you, darling. I so hope you do everything your therapist says. Stress is a killer and we all know you have been under it for a long time. We love you dearly, and are holding you close in our hearts and prayers. We are here for you, hon, if you need a shoulder or ear....Much, much, love, Betty


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sorry I've been so absent lately. The weeks just go by so fast. I've read through some posts. It's been so hot and humid here some days I can't think straight! I know I'm complaining (considering LAST Winter!) I don't remember the heat getting to me this much. It makes everything look tropical though, very pretty. 
I'm so sorry to hear about the cancer diagnosis and illnesses flaring up again. I hope the treatments work well.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Kansas windmill and sunset by Eliz. Ann Watts
http://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/s851x315/10432502_10203493307106270_6077078214372716871_n.jpg


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Kansas windmill and sunset by Eliz. Ann Watts
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/s851x315/10432502_10203493307106270_6077078214372716871_n.jpg


Lovely photo!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> I went to put on a couple pictures of my boys and discovered they had disappeared from my picture files! Bob to the rescue - he reloaded them, so I'll try again! I'm so proud of them - Kenny made Honor Society and they each received 3 awards of cash or a small scholarship - Kenny in the Industrial Arts field and Anthony for Drama and Service.


What a lovely family from the boys thru grandpa.

Purl2diva, sorry about the big C but glad you caught it early. Prayers your way.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just after 3:30pm and I am just getting on the ktp.
> 
> I think I am coming down with something. I had an accident on the walk home and had to get Greg to come and meet me with some clean clothes. Was so embarrassed all I could do was cry and cry and cry. I am still having the issues that caused the accident and now I am shaky and nauseous.
> 
> I am going back to catch up.


Oh, Melody, prayers that you will get much better very fast! How embarrassing. (((((hugs to U))))


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> NO CANCER... For either DH or myself. His is some form of eczema and mine is that darned fungal infection that I had before. (Remember, it took all those months to diagnose and had to have a biopsy then? ). No one suspected that because I didn't' have any of the symptoms... Coughing now that they stirred it all up, but nothing like before. I already have made an appointment with the Infectious Disease Dr. for next Thurs. and will try to dig up the old paperwork to see if drug company will comp the $8,000. a month medication again.... Fingers crossed....
> 
> ...


GOD IS GOOD and prayer is powerful. Such good news. I know you are beyond the moon. I am crying with joy for you. Blessings, Carole


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for those of you that look at tofu the same way I do - maybe we should read this article and read a couple of the recipes. --- sam

http://www.recipe4living.com/articles/15_surprisingly_delicious_tofu_recipes_cooking_tofu_so_it_actually_tastes_good.htm?utm_source=diabeticdishes&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=Diabetic+Dishes&utm_content=title_link


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sorlenna - it is going to look smashing when she wears it. maybe you can post a picture of her modeling it. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here's the progress on the sweater--I'm going to call it "Flower Girl." I hope the reason is obvious now that the pattern is more visible!
> 
> One more repeat of the motif rows and then some ribbing on the bottom, and I'll start on the sleeves.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Jynx, will offer prayers for your mom also.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> GOD IS GOOD and prayer is powerful. Such good news. I know you are beyond the moon. I am crying with joy for you. Blessings, Carole


Welcome, Carol. I don't think you've joined us before. I hope you enjoy your visit and will join us regularly. Do you have anything on your needles? We love to hear what everyone is working on.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> for those of you that look at tofu the same way I do - maybe we should read this article and read a couple of the recipes. --- sam
> 
> http://www.recipe4living.com/articles/15_surprisingly_delicious_tofu_recipes_cooking_tofu_so_it_actually_tastes_good.htm?utm_source=diabeticdishes&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=Diabetic+Dishes&utm_content=title_link


Years ago there was a Chinese place that I frequented, could ride there on bike, get supper for $3 or less, usually get 2 days out of that, bike it home. He made something that sounded like "ma po tofu" and it was very good, altho a bit spicy. It had lots of veggies so I ate it. Think it was named for an empress or something.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am sure the prayer warriors are already sending prayers up in your behalf - sending you tons of healing energy - do let us know as soon as you can - good thought zooming your way. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> We lost our oldest daughter to breast cancer six years ago so it was a rather eerie feeling to find out that I also have breast cancer. It was discovered in my annual
> mammogram at the end of May. I have since had a biopsy which confirmed the diagnosis.
> 
> Tomorrow I am having a partial mastectomy (lumpectomy). The good news is that it was caught early and the prognosis is good.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

quiet soothing healing energy wrapping around you melody - let it sink in and fill you will quiet. I assure you - you are not the only one this has happened to - but I had no one to call so I just walked home. rest and get well. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just after 3:30pm and I am just getting on the ktp.
> 
> I think I am coming down with something. I had an accident on the walk home and had to get Greg to come and meet me with some clean clothes. Was so embarrassed all I could do was cry and cry and cry. I am still having the issues that caused the accident and now I am shaky and nauseous.
> 
> I am going back to catch up.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are such a sweet and gentle soul Sam - we are so lucky to have you as a friend. XO!


thewren said:


> quiet soothing healing energy wrapping around you melody - let it sink in and fill you will quiet. I assure you - you are not the only one this has happened to - but I had no one to call so I just walked home. rest and get well. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here....never heard of any such belief about Australians.


Cashmeregma said:


> busyworkerbee wrote:
> I can relate to the things that Americans have believed about Australians. Things like everyone having angaroos as pets, kids pkaying with hoop snakes (snake holds tail in mouth forming a stiff ring and kids roll down the street) drop bears and so on.
> 
> Here's another American who had not thought of kangaroos as pets for any Australian. I've never heard of hoop snakes or drop bears.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely picture Kansas g-ma - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Kansas windmill and sunset by Eliz. Ann Watts
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/s851x315/10432502_10203493307106270_6077078214372716871_n.jpg


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome carole - charliesaunt - to the knitting tea party - how lovely of you to stop in for a cuppa - we will be here all week serving fresh hot tea and holding a chair open with your name on it - so do join us - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



charliesaunt said:


> GOD IS GOOD and prayer is powerful. Such good news. I know you are beyond the moon. I am crying with joy for you. Blessings, Carole


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It looks as if everyone is off line for now and busy elsewhere. So, I guess I'll join you off line. 

Back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Quick note to let you know I'm praying for you Spider, Gage's mom, purl2diva, Valerie, etc. And, prayers of joy and hope for Alan and Jynx. DD came through knee surgery fine..did all they could with the cartilage and ligaments, but may need to go back in for major re-alignment surgery. I told her to go ahead and have it done while she's still young and before she does any more permanent damage. But. She has 4 more Braille camps she's committed to and then school will be back in session so don't think she's listening to me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Interesting day-- not at all according to plan. Early this morning I managed to seriously overflow a vinegar jug which spurted all over kitchen counter and floor. Had to clean it up, still dealing with it. Then the vendor who makes delicious bread/rolls wasn't at mkt. I had spent an hour in McD's reading so I could get buns w/o having to drive across town again. Good thing-- JoAnn's had bunches of yarn marked clearance. Of course, some came home with me. I went in to get some fray-stop to use on the lap quilt I'm working on, crochet thread is acrylic and knots look like they'll come undone. Another good thing-- had a lovely massage, just hope it helps my thumb. Not the day I planned but mostly good. I sent food home with my lawnmower guy. Individual meatloaf thingees, he says he loves meatloaf.

Forgot to add, the weather was wonderful-- 57 this AM and 80 late afternoon, we have a couple more days of this, then 95/72 returns.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ooh, sounds like a pretty nice day I'd say!


Kansas g-ma said:


> Interesting day-- not at all according to plan. Early this morning I managed to seriously overflow a vinegar jug which spurted all over kitchen counter and floor. Had to clean it up, still dealing with it. Then the vendor who makes delicious bread/rolls wasn't at mkt. I had spent an hour in McD's reading so I could get buns w/o having to drive across town again. Good thing-- JoAnn's had bunches of yarn marked clearance. Of course, some came home with me. I went in to get some fray-stop to use on the lap quilt I'm working on, crochet thread is acrylic and knots look like they'll come undone. Another good thing-- had a lovely massage, just hope it helps my thumb. Not the day I planned but mostly good. I sent food home with my lawnmower guy. Individual meatloaf thingees, he says he loves meatloaf.
> 
> Forgot to add, the weather was wonderful-- 57 this AM and 80 late afternoon, we have a couple more days of this, then 95/72 returns.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

oh, hugs from me too! Hope you feel better soon. I hate that kind of sickness more than anything!


Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Melody, prayers that you will get much better very fast! How embarrassing. (((((hugs to U))))


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I might taste that. I like the idea of the sesame oil and soy sauce.


thewren said:


> for those of you that look at tofu the same way I do - maybe we should read this article and read a couple of the recipes. --- sam
> 
> http://www.recipe4living.com/articles/15_surprisingly_delicious_tofu_recipes_cooking_tofu_so_it_actually_tastes_good.htm?utm_source=diabeticdishes&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=Diabetic+Dishes&utm_content=title_link


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Suppose to have company (DH's cousin & her friend) coming for the 4th. She was suppose to call this evening confirming when they would arrive. Not heard from her at all. Sent text message and left voice message on her cell phone. Hopefully will hear from her in the morning. Guess I'll need to get up early to finish straightening a little just in case they do come in tomorrow. 

Got my van fixed today. Replace the turn signal mechanism and also the plug where I charge the GPS. Not too bad; just under $200. Keeping fingers crossed that nothing else go wrong on it. 

Started knitting my 2nd afghan (same slip stitch pattern) and am almost finished with the first of the 6 blocks. Think I'll go finish it up then hit the hay.

Prayers said for everyone in need and for all that accept them. {{{{{{{HUGS to everyone}}}}}}}}} Goodnight!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll pick up reading where I left off tomorrow. Good night all. nittergma


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> NO CANCER... For either DH or myself. His is some form of eczema and mine is that darned fungal infection that I had before.
> 
> This is good news! Well not good but better than cancer.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> We lost our oldest daughter to breast cancer six years ago so it was a rather eerie feeling to find out that I also have breast cancer. It was discovered in my annual
> mammogram at the end of May. I have since had a biopsy which confirmed the diagnosis.
> 
> Tomorrow I am having a partial mastectomy (lumpectomy). The good news is that it was caught early and the prognosis is good.
> ...


Prayers coming your way dear lady. Im glad that it was caught early. {{Hugs}}


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just after 3:30pm and I am just getting on the ktp.
> 
> I think I am coming down with something. I had an accident on the walk home and had to get Greg to come and meet me with some clean clothes. Was so embarrassed all I could do was cry and cry and cry. I am still having the issues that caused the accident and now I am shaky and nauseous.
> 
> I am going back to catch up.


Hope your feeling better soon


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Quick note to let you know I'm praying for you Spider, Gage's mom, purl2diva, Valerie, etc. And, prayers of joy and hope for Alan and Jynx. DD came through knee surgery fine..did all they could with the cartilage and ligaments, but may need to go back in for major re-alignment surgery. I told her to go ahead and have it done while she's still young and before she does any more permanent damage. But. She has 4 more Braille camps she's committed to and then school will be back in session so don't think she's listening to me.


My DMIL is going to have to have a knee replacement and is in a lot of pain right now as she has not taken advice and didn't have it fixed 9 years ago after she had the other one done. Hopefully she will get cleared for surgery cause she cant go on in the pain she is in and doesnt want to be on pain killers all the time.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Tomorrow I am having a partial mastectomy (lumpectomy). The good news is that it was caught early and the prognosis is good.
> 
> Prayers appreciated.


Prayers on the way! My mammogram is coming up on the 21st (Yuk), I hate it but so worth it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna love the sweater, wish I had a little girl to make it for.

Paula great looking kids, best wishes for their new chapters.

Charliesaunt welcome! Come back often we love hearing what your knitting and or cooking!!

Have DGS tomorrow, beautiful cooler than normal weather here also. 

Rookie, glad DD came through surgery good. Maybe the Dr can persuade her to do it sooner than later. Enjoy the time with her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I heard from caren - she has been busy - garden - her stepfather - dealing with the barn - etc - etc - etc - and is very tired. they are going to have a famiy reunion over the fourth as usual - sf wants it that way - he knows what is going on and wants to see everyone. so hard watching a loved one slip away. she will be back in a little time. --- sam --- she could use all the prayers you can give.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Kansas windmill and sunset by Eliz. Ann Watts
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/s851x315/10432502_10203493307106270_6077078214372716871_n.jpg


Gorgeous!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! I'm sorry that I've been absent for so long - I've been reading in my little spare time. We've just been incredibly busy for the last 3 weeks - just a few more days and things will calm down. Lots of end of the school year activities, ball games, and 4 graduations in one week. We have 6 grandchildren in school ( 2 have graduated and are working, and 2 haven't started yet) and they sure keep us busy!!
> 
> Think I've finally caught up and have been praying for those who are ill or who have lost loved ones. VERY happy to hear that Jynx got good news about her and DH, will put her on the prayer list for the fungal infection.
> 
> ...


Hi Paula,

I'm Tess and I am very pleased to meet you! I have just the thing for you to help with your potato salad job. Now most of you will laugh and think this is crazy, but remember that it is a NEW brush not a used one!! Here's the link:






Once you have them peeled, cut them into cubes BEFORE you cook them. It makes the job so much easier as once they are cooked (and they cook so much faster when in little pieces) you just have to rinse them and cool them. No handling them multiple times. I have done this for years and even just cutting them into cubes helped lots, now I am going to get a brush and turn this into a Honey Do job =)

Take care and have fun!
Tess =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just after 3:30pm and I am just getting on the ktp.
> 
> I think I am coming down with something. I had an accident on the walk home and had to get Greg to come and meet me with some clean clothes. Was so embarrassed all I could do was cry and cry and cry. I am still having the issues that caused the accident and now I am shaky and nauseous.
> 
> I am going back to catch up.


Awwwww hugs hun. Don't cry. It happens to all of us at one time or another. I learned the hard way when I was put on muscle relaxers to stop the spasms in my leg and back. It relaxed everything a little too much. I was horribly embarrassed too. I was at home at the time but hubby was right there when it happened. I was mortified. He just walked over to me, put his arms around me, kissed my forehead, put me in the shower and my clothes in the washer and never mentioned it again. I am so glad your hubby was there to bring you clothes. He is a keeper. I can lighten the mood here if I may a little...when I was 15 the style was wide legged jeans and since it was summer they were snow white in color. While sitting at a cafe in a department store, my friend had ordered chocolate milk. I had coffee and we were sitting chatting and enjoying our break. Along came this Whirlwind Tornado disguised as a child, windmilling his arms and twirling all over the place....it was like an accident scene....it looks like it is happening in slow motion...I yelled Stoooooooopppppppp....and by the time the word was finished I was covered in chocolate milk and coffee on my now not snow white pants. I figured I was home free about the time I made the mad dash for the front door, but as Murphy was riding shotgun on my shoulder that day, my best friend's parents were coming in the door as I was trying to run out. So concerned that I was in trouble, they held me hostage at the entrance to the store for 15 minutes while everyone and his dog walked past laughing at me. All I can say is Thank God nobody has every actually died of embarrassment because boy did I come close that day. I look back on it and am thankful that it happened 20 years ago before people were so cell phone camera crazy or it would have been forever a reminder on the internet!!! =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi purl2diva,

Thank God that you got diagnosed early. I had a lumpectomy when I was 23 and terrified I would wake up missing one breast. Luckily they assured me that if that was the case, they would wake me up first before proceeding with any radical surgery. I had cervical cancer when I was 21 and breast surgery when I was 23. I am happy to report that because everything was caught early I have been cancer free since then. What a scary time though. Know you will be in my thoughts and my prayers for your quick recovery. Hugs to you. Please take good care of yourself and let those around you take care of you too.

Much love and many prayers,
Tess =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Dear Spider,

Please consider taking the doctor's advice and taking some time to regroup. A nervous breakdown is not an easy thing to recover from after you have had it. It's much easier to prevent it from happening by taking the time now to regroup and relax. My prayers are with you as well, and should you just need to unload, I am here as are the rest of us. Sending you big hugs and positive thoughts to help you get through this. May God hold you gently in the palm of his hand and help you remember that if he brought you to this, he will bring you through this. The hardest part of being a woman is thinking we have to be everyone's superhero. Be kind to yourself and remember that you don't have to be anyone's superhero. Even the strongest rubber band has it's breaking point and wisdom is knowing when to stop stretching before it snaps.
Much love and many prayers for your health and recovery.
Tess =)


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Hi Paula,
> 
> I'm Tess and I am very pleased to meet you! I have just the thing for you to help with your potato salad job. Now most of you will laugh and think this is crazy, but remember that it is a NEW brush not a used one!! Here's the link:
> 
> ...


Oh, Tess, that's hysterical!!! I'm going to show Bob tomorrow- he'll probably try it. Never thought about cutting the potatoes before cooking - wish I'd heard this before I cooked all those potatoes. I just cooked them in small batches over a couple of days. Tomorrow I'll cut them up and add some mayo, then finish it on Friday. Just need to find something big enough to use to stir it up - maybe my turkey roaster.
Thanks for the suggestions and the laugh!! Paula


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Purl, thank goodness you got early dx. So very sorry you lost your daughter. Hugs.
Mellie, you certainly are not alone. Ask anyone with colitis. As the commercial says we know all available bathrooms and even then.....oh well. Hope you feel better soon.
Paula, lovely family.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver, if the insurance doesn't come through for you, there is a wonderful website that may be able to. It's a site that lets you ask for help from those that can help. It allows you to state what you are asking for and how much you are asking for. People have the option to put as much as they want in to help you. Here's the website: www.gofundme.com I will keep praying that the insurance helps you get rid of this horrible infection once and for all and that you return to good health. Please post the link should you decide to go this route so we can all help in whatever way we can. <3 <3 <3


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mstess - I needed a laugh before I went to bed - I loved it - I should have known about that when I was cooking for the masses. I eventually just washed them good and cooked them with their skins on. --- sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Hi Paula,
> 
> I'm Tess and I am very pleased to meet you! I have just the thing for you to help with your potato salad job. Now most of you will laugh and think this is crazy, but remember that it is a NEW brush not a used one!! Here's the link:
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gagesmom...So sorry you are ill. Hope it doesn't last long. Feel better soon.


Me, too. That must have been very upsetting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Kansas windmill and sunset by Eliz. Ann Watts
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/s851x315/10432502_10203493307106270_6077078214372716871_n.jpg


Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> You are such a sweet and gentle soul Sam - we are so lucky to have you as a friend. XO!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> I heard from caren - she has been busy - garden - her stepfather - dealing with the barn - etc - etc - etc - and is very tired. they are going to have a famiy reunion over the fourth as usual - sf wants it that way - he knows what is going on and wants to see everyone. so hard watching a loved one slip away. she will be back in a little time. --- sam --- she could use all the prayers you can give.


Prayers for Caren and her family.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ms Tess. I had a good laugh with my breakfast :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> those are beautiful!


re fuchias plants..... Gwen they grow well here, I reckon they would do ok there too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I didn't wear the nylons with seams up the back, but I remember my mum talking about not being able to get them just after the war so they coloured their legs with gravy browning and drew on a seam with an eyebrow pencil. It was fine until it rained...or you met a dog! :lol: When I first wore nylons there was no stretch in them and I had very long legs, plus they were shaped like a curvy leg and mine were straight and skinny....not a good look! I remember seeing tights (panty hose) in a shop for the first time and being told by my mother, "They're only for actresses and people like that!" :shock:


Ha ha... love that story.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> poor liza being chased across the ice by simon lagree - think that's how you spell his name. really helped spark the debate on slavery when it was written.
> 
> Into the emotion-charged atmosphere of mid-nineteenth-century America Uncle Toms Cabin exploded like a bombshellthe social impact of Uncle Toms Cabin on the United States was greater than that of any book before or since. from one report.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've now got adverts for Pretty Polly nylons! Haven't heard of them over here for years. I'm with the rest of you, I have bare feet in summer and socks in the winter, as for skirts....what are they? :lol:


Me too, Jeans in Winter and 3/4 pants and occasionally shorts in Summer. No skirts.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update on silly Sydney....he now has his own dump truck he plays with....he will push it and then chase after it. He then picks it up and carrys it to his bed. He found it in the yard...probably one of the kids from the trailer park behind us threw it over the fence....Sydney's now.


Aaaww!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lovely plants! :thumbup: I can see where the name came from and can understand your pronunciation, but I say it as few-sha......any advance?!! :lol:


Yep, few-sha here too. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> An ironing story (a true one Friends of mine went to Kenya on sabbatical for a year. The house there came with servants. They did everything including laundry and ironed everything, even underwear. My friend was very uncomfortable having servants, but having underwear ironed was just too much, so she told the woman that she needn't iron the underwear. The woman actually argued with her about it and finally explained it was to kill any fire ant larvae or eggs. Yea for ironing!!!


.....and the moral is - make sure you all iron your underwear or you'll be bitten by fire ants!! :roll: :roll:  [/quote]

LOL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey.

We had a lovely time at gss sports day yesterday. He won his heats of the hurdles and 100m and came third in his year in the long jump and first in the house relay.

Welcome to any newbies from across the UK.

Sending peaceful and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Some photos from yesterday.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sam has me now thinking of him dressed up as Frankenfurter from Rocky Horror.


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

On Tuesday DH and I sailed over to the Isle of Bute to visit Mount Stewart House which is a Georgian style house, designed by Alexander McGill in 1716. The house is held in a family trust and the current Lord Bute is Johnny Dumfries who some of you may know is a former racing driver. No one lives permanently in the house now, but it has holiday cottages around it and it's a popular wedding venue (if you have plenty of money!) and Stella McCartney (the daughter of Paul McCarney...swoon!) was married there. It was a beautiful day and the guide we had was excellent. These are some pictures I took from the internet to give you a flavour of the place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> I couldn't agree more! More and more of not only our history, but world history in general is being lost with each generation. I will share this story at the risk but not the intention of ruffling any feathers.
> 
> My daughters befriended a new Canadian who had immigrated from Germany with her family. When she arrived here there was quite the culture shock for her entire family. This young lady shared stories of how they were taught in school and more particularly what they were taught in school. I would sit and listen without much comment until the day she told my children that they took a field trip to some of the concentration camps. She went into detail about how they were encouraged to "play act" out what had taken place there. I was horrified. I could not sit there and listen without saying anything. I asked her how on earth someone could make such light of such a horrid event? They were taught that it was normal and didn't have a problem with it. I started pulling out the history that she never learned in school and re educating her about the atrocities that happened in these locations. She was shocked. This set her on a quest to find the truth. After some intense investigation, she apologized to me and to the children for taking such crimes against humanity so lightly. I think the real lesson was learned about a year after when she informed her friends in Germany that she was getting married. Their response was not quite what she expected. They chastised her for marrying out of her ethnicity and marrying what they called a "mutt". She told us how this was just horrible and she couldn't understand what was wrong with these people. I just smiled and said Welcome to Canada =) Sometimes the lessons learned in life are best when they shake everything you thought to be true to the very foundations and cause you to rebuild your whole thought process from the ground up.


We had a German exchange student early 2000s and she was very embarressed by Germany's involvmenet in WW11. It seemed that 15 yos in Germany at that time had been taught enough to give them an idea of what Hitler and his cronies had done. She was a lovely girl and we have all been over and seen har and her family who are equally lovely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I am back as you see. Had a lovely time, lots of talking and eating and not much else for the 24 hours with my friend (well and sleeping with coffee and a read in bed when I woke up this morning).
Meant to be catching up with emails and got waylaid (how surprising!).
MAryannes gallbladder surgery for next week has been cancelled. They have cancelled all the cases for her day as they have an emergency that will need to whole list time. 
They then gave her a new date- her 30th birthday (24th) and the date before a family weekend with all Mums descendants left. She ran up today and they have rescheduled it to a week later. Would have been nice to have had it over and done with before the weekend, but not only the day before. A prompt answer to pray there for sure. We were worried if she said no that the delay might be very long, but a weeks fine


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB and Purplefi. Lovely photograhs. Quite different but very interesting. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Darowil, I am pleased you had a good time. Sorry the surgery for Maryanne has been delayed but I am glad it won't intrude on the get together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Friends - It has taken far longer to get my ducks in a row after we got back than I anticipated!!! First I had to catch all my ducks.... I haven't read any of this weeks KTP but I should have time today. We are under a heat advisory and it is supposed to be 102 or 103 for the next couple of days - a real good excuse to stay home in the A/C! I finished up the last of my watering for the week this morning and now I need to find some projects inside - I just don't think it will be that hard to keep busy inside for a couple of days.... First let me say that there are no hurt feeling here if you want to pass on the "Alan Report". I know that many of us are dealing with issues that are very serious and I don't want to be a downer. But I do know that some of you have been on this roller coaster with us for the last 2 years and this is the easiest way to keep you in the loop. But please feel free to skip the next part!!!! Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions.... Alan is feeling better, they discovered he had C-Diff (a pretty nasty infection) and he has been on antibiotics for it since Tuesday night. It seems to be making a difference. The CT scan shows a couple of fistulas that need repair ASAP so we are waiting to hear when the surgeon can see him ( he had an emergency and canceled on us last week) - they found a couple of spots on his liver that will require an MRI - and so when these 3 things are cleared up THEN they will decide what to do next. The Dr is pretty sympathetic and will support the surgery choice if we make it - all of this needs to be resolved before surgery in any case.... so I guess we are making progress! Just the fact that he's feeling better in general is a huge improvement. Thanks for all of the support - we really appreciate it. I hope that everybody is doing well... I will catch up today --Love, Sandi


Sounds like slow progress, but at least he is feeling better. Hoping htat the liver spots are nothing significant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> On Tuesday DH and I sailed over to the Isle of Bute to visit Mount Stewart House which is a Georgian style house, designed by Alexander McGill in 1716. The house is held in a family trust and the current Lord Bute is Johnny Dumfries who some of you may know is a former racing driver. No one lives permanently in the house now, but it has holiday cottages around it and it's a popular wedding venue (if you have plenty of money!) and Stella McCartney (the daughter of Paul McCarney...swoon!) was married there. It was a beautiful day and the guide we had was excellent. These are some pictures I took from the internet to give you a flavour of the place.


I notice you say "A" Drawing Room, I guess when they look like that you could have one for every day of the week!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> but my daughter really would not know how to begin, and has no intention of ever learning.


Smart girl! re ironing


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The "bluing" came in jugs that we'd pour in the water (rinse water I believe)....we had our own home-made lye soap for laundry for many years and then the powdered---don't know when the liguid laundry detergent came into being...but now with the front loading machines, I think they can only use a specially designed soap. The Hawaii house had the little "pods" of detergent to use in the front loading machines....is it possible to get spoiled when using them only twice? They'll definitely be what I replace the current washer and dryer with when they bite the dust!
> 
> Some scenery pictures to enjoy from Hawaii!


All good but what stunning clouds in the last one


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

KateB

A wonder to visit
A beauty to see
But cleaning that place
Sure ain't for me!

It's absolutely beautiful but I sure couldn't even walk the distance from one "drawing room" to the next! I think I'll settle quite happily for our little home that is manageable =)

(all is meant in good humor this morning)

C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_]
*coffee and tea for everyone...Good Morning! =)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> AZ Sticks Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions....
> Isn't that the way it seems to go. But so glad to hear that Alan is feeling better. It must feel good to just get some answers and to have some sort of plan in place.
> Sometimes said:
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> should I interject here and say the male of the bird species is usually the brightest of the pair. --- sam


Prettiest Sam. But yes often it is the male who is the best looking


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I think it does sound like someting not quite right. I would simply ensure that supporting paperwork is correct. Mind you, I was a little surprised to hear of either choice. Over here both methods are less popular than direct fund transfer. After all, will they not still be paying soneome to handle the dreating of the pays, whar ever method they use.


Cheque has never been a common way over here- used to be cash and now almost always direct payment into out bank. And my two employers in the UK paid me the same way (direct credit into bank). Cheque sounds terrible! Have to go to the bank to get it in and then wait for it to be available.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> NO CANCER... For either DH or myself. His is some form of eczema and mine is that darned fungal infection that I had before. (Remember, it took all those months to diagnose and had to have a biopsy then? ). No one suspected that because I didn't' have any of the symptoms... Coughing now that they stirred it all up, but nothing like before. I already have made an appointment with the Infectious Disease Dr. for next Thurs. and will try to dig up the old paperwork to see if drug company will comp the $8,000. a month medication again.... Fingers crossed....
> 
> ...


How fantastic- wonderful news indeed :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ms. Tess said:


> Once you have them peeled, cut them into cubes BEFORE you cook them. It makes the job so much easier as once they are cooked (and they cook so much faster when in little pieces) you just have to rinse them and cool them. No handling them multiple times. I have done this for years and even just cutting them into cubes helped lots,


Yes, yes, yes! I've also done this for years-- no waiting a LONG time while the whole potato cooks. FAST food!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the progress on the sweater--I'm going to call it "Flower Girl." I hope the reason is obvious now that the pattern is more visible!
> 
> One more repeat of the motif rows and then some ribbing on the bottom, and I'll start on the sleeves.


Thats a lovely looking pattern. It looks like a banksia! An Australian flower. One of many different types


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> On Tuesday DH and I sailed over to the Isle of Bute to visit Mount Stewart House which is a Georgian style house, designed by Alexander McGill in 1716. The house is held in a family trust and the current Lord Bute is Johnny Dumfries who some of you may know is a former racing driver. No one lives permanently in the house now, but it has holiday cottages around it and it's a popular wedding venue (if you have plenty of money!) and Stella McCartney (the daughter of Paul McCarney...swoon!) was married there. It was a beautiful day and the guide we had was excellent. These are some pictures I took from the internet to give you a flavour of the place.


Beautiful-- but I keep imagining cleaning and heating that thing!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> We lost our oldest daughter to breast cancer six years ago so it was a rather eerie feeling to find out that I also have breast cancer. It was discovered in my annual
> mammogram at the end of May. I have since had a biopsy which confirmed the diagnosis.
> 
> Tomorrow I am having a partial mastectomy (lumpectomy). The good news is that it was caught early and the prognosis is good.
> ...


So sorry- and it makes it so much harder for you with that history as well. But the mammograms catch it so early that the outcome is usually good these days.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ms. Tess said:


> C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_] C[_]
> *coffee and tea for everyone...Good Morning! =)


Darling-- got to remember that one.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats a lovely looking pattern. It looks like a banksia! An Australian flower. One of many different types


What a neat plant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> J
> I dont know how in the world I mistyped heal flap. Lets hope it does NOT turn into a hell falp. LOL. I will be so glad to finish this pair of socks. They are taking forever.I just pray I do o.k. on the Kitchener!
> Betty


Good you will heal the hellish heel falp!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> On Tuesday DH and I sailed over to the Isle of Bute to visit Mount Stewart House which is a Georgian style house, designed by Alexander McGill in 1716. The house is held in a family trust and the current Lord Bute is Johnny Dumfries who some of you may know is a former racing driver. No one lives permanently in the house now, but it has holiday cottages around it and it's a popular wedding venue (if you have plenty of money!) and Stella McCartney (the daughter of Paul McCarney...swoon!) was married there. It was a beautiful day and the guide we had was excellent. These are some pictures I took from the internet to give you a flavour of the place.


Stunning photos- but not the most relaxing place to live in! Inagine trying to rest in that Drawing Room


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a neat plant.


There are many beautiful Banksias. And they make great cut flowers as they dry but continue to look good so last for ages.

Well I've managed to catch up with the KTP- and now at 1020 I will head of to bed. Hopefully sleep.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My DMIL is going to have to have a knee replacement and is in a lot of pain right now as she has not taken advice and didn't have it fixed 9 years ago after she had the other one done. Hopefully she will get cleared for surgery cause she cant go on in the pain she is in and doesnt want to be on pain killers all the time.


I hope she can have the surgery. She'll feel so much better!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Well we have a nasty little visitor named Arthur coming up the coast possibly visiting us for the 4th!!
Although it's supposed to head out to sea right before it gets to VA unless it moves out really quickly we'll be feeling some wind and get some rain. Even though I'm about 30 miles inland, since Arthur is 400 miles wide, we'll still know he's out there. Can't remember us getting a hurricane this early before!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Hi Paula,
> 
> I'm Tess and I am very pleased to meet you! I have just the thing for you to help with your potato salad job. Now most of you will laugh and think this is crazy, but remember that it is a NEW brush not a used one!! Here's the link:
> 
> ...


I've always cut my potatoes in cubes before cooking.
Just thought everyone did!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh, if you need a good giggle (plus some GREAT eye-candy) go to the latest digest and go to the section where people are looking for patterns, etc. "pattern for this gorgeous mens jumper" has some of the best (funniest) comments and a couple pix. Can't wait to tell Stitch Therapy group about it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> We had a lovely time at gss sports day yesterday. He won his heats of the hurdles and 100m and came third in his year in the long jump and first in the house relay.
> 
> ...


Good morning, PurpleFi! Thanks for sharing sports day with us.
And congratulations to the GS on doing such a great job.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> On Tuesday DH and I sailed over to the Isle of Bute to visit Mount Stewart House which is a Georgian style house, designed by Alexander McGill in 1716. The house is held in a family trust and the current Lord Bute is Johnny Dumfries who some of you may know is a former racing driver. No one lives permanently in the house now, but it has holiday cottages around it and it's a popular wedding venue (if you have plenty of money!) and Stella McCartney (the daughter of Paul McCarney...swoon!) was married there. It was a beautiful day and the guide we had was excellent. These are some pictures I took from the internet to give you a flavour of the place.


Gorgeous! It's good to be rich!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Well we have a nasty little visitor named Arthur coming up the coast possibly visiting us for the 4th!!
> Although it's supposed to head out to sea right before it gets to VA unless it moves out really quickly we'll be feeling some wind and get some rain. Even though I'm about 30 miles inland, since Arthur is 400 miles wide, we'll still know he's out there. Can't remember us getting a hurricane this early before!
> Junek


I do hope Arthur behaves himself. Prayers are with you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, if you need a good giggle (plus some GREAT eye-candy) go to the latest digest and go to the section where people are looking for patterns, etc. "pattern for this gorgeous mens jumper" has some of the best (funniest) comments and a couple pix. Can't wait to tell Stitch Therapy group about it!


That is 2 good giggles I've had here today. This place is fun.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I've always cut my potatoes in cubes before cooking.
> Just thought everyone did!
> Junek


So did I.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:25am and I slept late this morning. Woke up feeling just as awful as yesterday. Was in bed early last night and didn't even do any knitting. :-o :shock: 

Going to go and catch up. Plus I think I might just call in sick to work and go back to bed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kellie, sorry you are still feeling under the weather.
Kate, thank you for gorgeous pics.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you to every last one of you. Have been on the verge of tears for the last 3 days or so and yesterday was the day I broke after the "accident" in public.

I am going to go call in to work sick. New owners should love that.

Will check back in later on.

Sam you are the sweetest.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you to every last one of you. Have been on the verge of tears for the last 3 days or so and yesterday was the day I broke after the "accident" in public.
> 
> I am going to go call in to work sick. New owners should love that.
> 
> ...


That is a wise decision. You shouldn't be working with food when you are ill that way , even if you felt able to work. The boss should realise that and be glad you are at home. Plenty of rest and plenty of fluids and our good wishes and prayers will have you back on your feet soon. Take care.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I might taste that. I like the idea of the sesame oil and soy sauce.


DD and I use that combination in cooking quite a bit--we love it.

I'm glad to hear of the successes with surgery and hope for excellent results for those with upcoming procedures.

Spider, I hope you find some respite and recovery; having been where you are with the stress and anxiety, I know how hard it can be. Life can be overwhelming, and there's nothing wrong with taking time when you need to to step back and take care of YOU.

Holding Caren and family in good thoughts for this tough time and sending good thoughts for all in need of healing.

I finished the body of the sweater last night--will get a pic shortly. Darowil, I had no idea! Thank you for sharing that photo of the flower!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope Arthur behaves himself. Prayers are with you.


Thanks, Norma! We won't get the full brunt of the storm since we're not right on the coast and the coastline tends to curve inward after Virginia and North Carolina states meet. But we sure do need the rain. Our grass has brown patches from the lack of rain and heat. When the lawn people were here last week, they only used the trimmer around the sidewalks. The grass just hadn't grown that much.
Here's a picture my sister posted this morning. Arthur may be a nuisance but he sure brought an interesting sky!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:25am and I slept late this morning. Woke up feeling just as awful as yesterday. Was in bed early last night and didn't even do any knitting. :-o :shock:
> 
> Going to go and catch up. Plus I think I might just call in sick to work and go back to bed.


A day of bed rest sounds like just what you need, Mellie. If you could catch things online, I'd think you'd shared your tummy bug with me since mine has been bothering me since yesterday.
Hope you feel better.
Prayers for you, sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just breathtaking Kate. Thanks for sharing.


KateB said:


> On Tuesday DH and I sailed over to the Isle of Bute to visit Mount Stewart House which is a Georgian style house, designed by Alexander McGill in 1716. The house is held in a family trust and the current Lord Bute is Johnny Dumfries who some of you may know is a former racing driver. No one lives permanently in the house now, but it has holiday cottages around it and it's a popular wedding venue (if you have plenty of money!) and Stella McCartney (the daughter of Paul McCarney...swoon!) was married there. It was a beautiful day and the guide we had was excellent. These are some pictures I took from the internet to give you a flavour of the place.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is a very interesting sky. Take care with Arthur


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for the update Dam. I was wondering how Caren was. Hopefully she's able to get some rest in between things.


thewren said:


> I heard from caren - she has been busy - garden - her stepfather - dealing with the barn - etc - etc - etc - and is very tired. they are going to have a famiy reunion over the fourth as usual - sf wants it that way - he knows what is going on and wants to see everyone. so hard watching a loved one slip away. she will be back in a little time. --- sam --- she could use all the prayers you can give.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea. Plus you can get better quicker and you won't pass it around at work and get it back again (ugh).


gagesmom said:


> 10:25am and I slept late this morning. Woke up feeling just as awful as yesterday. Was in bed early last night and didn't even do any knitting. :-o :shock:
> 
> Going to go and catch up. Plus I think I might just call in sick to work and go back to bed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We got a little rain last night; I was hoping it would last a long while but as it started just before I went to sleep, I've no idea how much we got. Any is good, though. We heard about the hurricane this morning--and apparently there was an earthquake in Arkansas, too. I hope everyone stays safe & sound!

Melody, rest up and feel better. 

Lovely photos as always from everyone! 

Off to work a bit now--then a 3-day weekend! Woohoo!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

hello a while since I have been in 71 pages to catch up on,i hope everyone is fine if not hugs and healing wishes to all.
It has been hectic what with getting new double glazed doors and windows,waiting for joiners, painters and washing machine repair men,the washing machine was declared beyond repair so had to go looking for a new one,TV antenna moving about in the wind so cant watch TV, not that I watch much,but what I did want to watch I couldent,
Colinis slightly improved this week,and the physios are making him walk and climb stairs,though its still nil by mouth,dont know when that will change.
couple of photos of Quinn and my latest shawl


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:



> hello a while since I have been in 71 pages to catch up on,i hope everyone is fine if not hugs and healing wishes to all.
> It has been hectic what with getting new double glazed doors and windows,waiting for joiners, painters and washing machine repair men,the washing machine was declared beyond repair so had to go looking for a new one,TV antenna moving about in the wind so cant watch TV, not that I watch much,but what I did want to watch I couldent,
> Colinis slightly improved this week,and the physios are making him walk and climb stairs,though its still nil by mouth,dont know when that will change.
> couple of photos of Quinn and my latest shawl


It makes me tired just hearing about all that! Glad to hear Colin's improved and hope that continues. Lovely knitting and gorgeous baby, too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Always did it this way as that is how my mom did it too.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Yes, yes, yes! I've also done this for years-- no waiting a LONG time while the whole potato cooks. FAST food!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mellie you take care of YOU. When do you start at Walmart? I know you mentioned possibly doing one of the jobs full time and dropping the second. Could you go ahead and do Walmart since you don't seem too thrilled with the new owners at the Pizza place?



gagesmom said:


> Thank you to every last one of you. Have been on the verge of tears for the last 3 days or so and yesterday was the day I broke after the "accident" in public.
> 
> I am going to go call in to work sick. New owners should love that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Agnes Quinn is just a doll....love him with the shades on...so cute. Love to see little ones wearing jeans too. One of my favorite pictures of my oldest DD she is wearing overalls. The shawl is beautiful. Loved the outside picture best since it showed the lace work details on the ends. Just gorgeous.


agnescr said:


> hello a while since I have been in 71 pages to catch up on,i hope everyone is fine if not hugs and healing wishes to all.
> It has been hectic what with getting new double glazed doors and windows,waiting for joiners, painters and washing machine repair men,the washing machine was declared beyond repair so had to go looking for a new one,TV antenna moving about in the wind so cant watch TV, not that I watch much,but what I did want to watch I couldent,
> Colinis slightly improved this week,and the physios are making him walk and climb stairs,though its still nil by mouth,dont know when that will change.
> couple of photos of Quinn and my latest shawl


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just now got a call from DH's cousin and she will not be coming this weekend.
I was really getting worried not having heard from her. Turns out she had fallen and hurt her ankle (bad sprain) so will postpone the visit.

Also meant to say glad that Colin is doing a bit better. Hope the improvement continues. Prayers also for Caren.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome to the "family", Carole. Haven't seen you here but hope you come again.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That is pretty amazing - but I'm with you Sam - never have I peeled potatoes for anything - always scrub them good and cut them up before boiling for mashed or potato salad. My kids never knew that people peeled potatoes until they were old enough to do overnights... and they were so surprised!!


thewren said:


> mstess - I needed a laugh before I went to bed - I loved it - I should have known about that when I was cooking for the masses. I eventually just washed them good and cooked them with their skins on. --- sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

From here too.


Normaedern said:


> Prayers for Caren and her family.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I want that ottoman!!!! Lovely pics Kate - the chapel is beautiful. What vessel did you sail over on???The sailor in me is courious - how much of a crossing is it????


KateB said:


> On Tuesday DH and I sailed over to the Isle of Bute to visit Mount Stewart House which is a Georgian style house, designed by Alexander McGill in 1716. The house is held in a family trust and the current Lord Bute is Johnny Dumfries who some of you may know is a former racing driver. No one lives permanently in the house now, but it has holiday cottages around it and it's a popular wedding venue (if you have plenty of money!) and Stella McCartney (the daughter of Paul McCarney...swoon!) was married there. It was a beautiful day and the guide we had was excellent. These are some pictures I took from the internet to give you a flavour of the place.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope that Maryanne's gallbladder behaves itself for your get together - glad she could rearrange it- wonderful to have you back - you are missed when you are gone!!!


darowil said:


> I am back as you see. Had a lovely time, lots of talking and eating and not much else for the 24 hours with my friend (well and sleeping with coffee and a read in bed when I woke up this morning).
> Meant to be catching up with emails and got waylaid (how surprising!).
> MAryannes gallbladder surgery for next week has been cancelled. They have cancelled all the cases for her day as they have an emergency that will need to whole list time.
> They then gave her a new date- her 30th birthday (24th) and the date before a family weekend with all Mums descendants left. She ran up today and they have rescheduled it to a week later. Would have been nice to have had it over and done with before the weekend, but not only the day before. A prompt answer to pray there for sure. We were worried if she said no that the delay might be very long, but a weeks fine


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

me too..... we don't need to be adding to the list of troubles..


darowil said:


> Sounds like slow progress, but at least he is feeling better. Hoping htat the liver spots are nothing significant.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

be safe dear June - make sure you have stocked up so neither of you have to go out for a few days....


jknappva said:


> Well we have a nasty little visitor named Arthur coming up the coast possibly visiting us for the 4th!!
> Although it's supposed to head out to sea right before it gets to VA unless it moves out really quickly we'll be feeling some wind and get some rain. Even though I'm about 30 miles inland, since Arthur is 400 miles wide, we'll still know he's out there. Can't remember us getting a hurricane this early before!
> Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Quinn is such a doll!!! And that shawl is a beauty - can you share the name of the pattern???? Always glad to hear that Colin is having a better week.


agnescr said:


> hello a while since I have been in 71 pages to catch up on,i hope everyone is fine if not hugs and healing wishes to all.
> It has been hectic what with getting new double glazed doors and windows,waiting for joiners, painters and washing machine repair men,the washing machine was declared beyond repair so had to go looking for a new one,TV antenna moving about in the wind so cant watch TV, not that I watch much,but what I did want to watch I couldent,
> Colinis slightly improved this week,and the physios are making him walk and climb stairs,though its still nil by mouth,dont know when that will change.
> couple of photos of Quinn and my latest shawl


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Kate, the pictures of Mt Stewart House are wonderful but I'm with Tess. I would hate to clean it.
Tess, I love you, sweet lady. You are so compassionate and have such a loving way of expressing what we all think. I love reading your posts.
June, my heart, please stay safe.
Prayers spoken for Caren and her family.
Remembering MaChristie & Jack, Sandi & Alan, Jynx & Gerry, Shirley & Al, Valerie, Angela, Linda (Spider),Mellie, June, and Julie.
Sam you are always in my heart and prayers. You are such a dear, loving man.
I am getting excited for all of you that are able to go to KAP and know you will all have a wonderful time.
Off to make potato salad for tomorrow and get my hair washed and poofed.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It appears that I am all alone here - that doesn't happen very often!!! But I need to make a grocery run and then later pick up a script from Alan's dr and take it to the pharmacy. So much for laying low this week!!!! I'll be back later - has anyone heard from Julie in the last couple of days????


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Betty - good morning - have fun poofing!!!


Bulldog said:


> Kate, the pictures of Mt Stewart House are wonderful but I'm with Tess. I would hate to clean it.
> Tess, I love you, sweet lady. You are so compassionate and have such a loving way of expressing what we all think. I love reading your posts.
> June, my heart, please stay safe.
> Prayers spoken for Caren and her family.
> ...


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> We had a German exchange student early 2000s and she was very embarressed by Germany's involvmenet in WW11. It seemed that 15 yos in Germany at that time had been taught enough to give them an idea of what Hitler and his cronies had done. She was a lovely girl and we have all been over and seen har and her family who are equally lovely.


The guilt isn't all one-sided, though. A year or too ago, we were on a campsite in Alsace when a lovely young German couple arrived on the next pitch. They were clearly struggling to get their tent put up, so we offered them some stronger tent pegs than the ones they had, and a heavy duty hammer to bash them in. Obviously, we struck up a conversation, and I asked them where they were from. When they replied 'Dresden', I hardly knew what to say. I think I was much more aware than they were than during WW2, that City was firebombed by the British and Americans, with the loss of at least 25,000 civilian lives. Terrible things happen in times of war, but there is rarely a clear division between right and wrong.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Quinn is such a doll!!! And that shawl is a beauty - can you share the name of the pattern???? Always glad to hear that Colin is having a better week.


Free download

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ethereal-3


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I want that ottoman!!!! Lovely pics Kate - the chapel is beautiful. What vessel did you sail over on???The sailor in me is courious - how much of a crossing is it????


It's the Calmac ferry, MV Bute which sails from Wemyss Bay to Rothsay on the Isle of Bute, and takes about 30 minutes. Wemyss Bay is about 15 minutes by car from us, so not a huge journey altogether! I Googled MV Bute and it says her tonnage is 2612 tonnes and she can carry 450 passengers and 60 cars.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hello a while since I have been in 71 pages to catch up on,i hope everyone is fine if not hugs and healing wishes to all.
> It has been hectic what with getting new double glazed doors and windows,waiting for joiners, painters and washing machine repair men,the washing machine was declared beyond repair so had to go looking for a new one,TV antenna moving about in the wind so cant watch TV, not that I watch much,but what I did want to watch I couldent,
> Colinis slightly improved this week,and the physios are making him walk and climb stairs,though its still nil by mouth,dont know when that will change.
> couple of photos of Quinn and my latest shawl


The shawl is beautiful. Glad to hear that Colin is slowly improving.
Quinn is a darling. Love the movie star pose with the "shades"!!
Junek


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Agnes, as usual, l forgot to mention something. QUIN is adorable. He is sure growing. I am so glad Colin is feeling some better.
Great picture, Kate.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> That is pretty amazing - but I'm with you Sam - never have I peeled potatoes for anything - always scrub them good and cut them up before boiling for mashed or potato salad. My kids never knew that people peeled potatoes until they were old enough to do overnights... and they were so surprised!!


I always peeled my potatoes because I don't like the taste of the peel. Unless they're the crispy cheese covered peels for appetizers!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

this mornings funny- thanks Flyt1in

http://www.flixxy.com/towel-comedy-act-by-les-beaux-freres.htm
>


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I am going to go call in to work sick. New owners should love that.


Woman, take care of yourself-- and you really shouldn't be around food if you don't feel well. Sorry about the missed income, been there, done that.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> be safe dear June - make sure you have stocked up so neither of you have to go out for a few days....


Thanks, we have everything we need. My daughter made a quick run to the store this morning. By this time tomorrow the storm will be out to sea. It's moving pretty quickly.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> this mornings funny- thanks Flyt1in
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/towel-comedy-act-by-les-beaux-freres.htm
> >


This is so funny-- I'd seen it before, sent it to my grandsons!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> this mornings funny- thanks Flyt1in
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/towel-comedy-act-by-les-beaux-freres.htm
> >


Hilarious! Thanks, Julie. I'll have to admit, they are talented! ROFL!!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Junek praying that Arthur doesn't make it too far to visit anyone and doesnt cause any troubles along the way


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, Quinn is adorable. Thank you for showing shawl both unblocked and blocked. It is lovely. I downloaded pattern.
Off to knitting g circle.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lovely pix of many places-- always enjoy those and very educational. 

Quinn is darling and the shawl is beautiful. Agree with Sassafras-- 2 pix were very good. 

Hope Arthur stays VERY far away from all on here. But if Arthur is responsible for the cool weather KS is having, well, HOORAY.

Need to get busy, have several things to get done today.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Going on 4pm and I am checking in. It is cooler today then it has been this week. Had to go out to cash my cheque. 
We grabbed something from the store to heat in the oven for supper later. Got a few movies and I am curled up on the couch and Gage and I are watching movies together. Need to do laundry but don't have the energy. Maybe tomorrow.
Going back to catch up.
I took these 2 pictures today while I was out.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

All caught up, sorry for not commenting, going to curl up on the couch and watch Garfield with Gage.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The guilt isn't all one-sided, though. A year or too ago, we were on a campsite in Alsace when a lovely young German couple arrived on the next pitch. They were clearly struggling to get their tent put up, so we offered them some stronger tent pegs than the ones they had, and a heavy duty hammer to bash them in. Obviously, we struck up a conversation, and I asked them where they were from. When they replied 'Dresden', I hardly knew what to say. I think I was much more aware than they were than during WW2, that City was firebombed by the British and Americans, with the loss of at least 25,000 civilian lives. Terrible things happen in times of war, but there is rarely a clear division between right and wrong.


We watched _Monuments Men_ last night...oh, I can hardly stand movies on that war. There were moments when I just wanted to sob, even though the movie does stay away from most of the terrible battle stuff. The aftermath and the implications are mind blowing, even when you have already seen/read a lot about it. Very sobering and we can only hope nothing like it ever happens again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> The shawl is beautiful. Glad to hear that Colin is slowly improving.
> Quinn is a darling. Love the movie star pose with the "shades"!!
> Junek


 I agree :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> this mornings funny- thanks Flyt1in
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/towel-comedy-act-by-les-beaux-freres.htm
> >


A good chuckle before I go to bed. That is 3 here today. Thank you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Prayers being said for Caren, Purl2Diva, Jynx, Valerie, Jack, Melody and any others who are facing difficult health issues personally or in the family. Life is filled with challenges and it is filled with blessings as well. 

Agnes...Your shall is so beautiful. I always enjoy seeing your beautiful lace worked shawls. What a blessing that Colin is able to do a bit more now. Quinn is adorable and I am sure brings joy and stress relief into your life right now.

I am enjoying busy times and times of rest with my in-laws. As they are older, they need time to rest between busy days so that is a relief for me as well. We have played Skip Bo in the evenings which is something we enjoy doing with my mother-in-law. Sometimes we play with partners and sometimes everyone for them self. It is a card game. Today we went shopping for souvenirs and to see changes that have gone on in the city since our last visit a little over 2 years ago. We age cooking a family favorite meal tonight with smoked Polish sausage brought by us from our local butcher. It is simply cooking potatoes, green beans and smoked sausage with seasonings of choice in a pot until potatoes are soft enough to eat.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Junek praying that Arthur doesn't make it too far to visit anyone and doesnt cause any troubles along the way


Well, the Outer Banks of NC will get a direct hit...105 mph winds. They've issued a mandatory evacuation order for 2 of the islands. There's only one highway that connects them to the rest of the banks. It always gets sand over it and with a storm of this magnitude, a large portion of it will be washed away...that happens frequently. The residents are staying put because if they leave they don't know when they can get back to their homes...we'll be safe where I am.
Thanks for the concern.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Going on 4pm and I am checking in. It is cooler today then it has been this week. Had to go out to cash my cheque.
> We grabbed something from the store to heat in the oven for supper later. Got a few movies and I am curled up on the couch and Gage and I are watching movies together. Need to do laundry but don't have the energy. Maybe tomorrow.
> Going back to catch up.
> I took these 2 pictures today while I was out.


Lovely pictures. Are you feeling better?
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like you are having a good visit Pacer. The meal sounds yummy too; love polish sausage and always interested in new ways to fix it. Continue to enjoy and relax with your family. Hugs.


pacer said:


> Prayers being said for Caren, Purl2Diva, Jynx, Valerie, Jack, Melody and any others who are facing difficult health issues personally or in the family. Life is filled with challenges and it is filled with blessings as well.
> 
> Agnes...Your shall is so beautiful. I always enjoy seeing your beautiful lace worked shawls. What a blessing that Colin is able to do a bit more now. Quinn is adorable and I am sure brings joy and stress relief into your life right now.
> 
> I am enjoying busy times and times of rest with my in-laws. As they are older, they need time to rest between busy days so that is a relief for me as well. We have played Skip Bo in the evenings which is something we enjoy doing with my mother-in-law. Sometimes we play with partners and sometimes everyone for them self. It is a card game. Today we went shopping for souvenirs and to see changes that have gone on in the city since our last visit a little over 2 years ago. We age cooking a family favorite meal tonight with smoked Polish sausage brought by us from our local butcher. It is simply cooking potatoes, green beans and smoked sausage with seasonings of choice in a pot until potatoes are soft enough to eat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you and your family (thinking of your sister closer to the shore) are safe from Arthur. Will be thinking of you as it hits landfall.


jknappva said:


> Well, the Outer Banks of NC will get a direct hit...105 mph winds. They've issued a mandatory evacuation order for 2 of the islands. There's only one highway that connects them to the rest of the banks. It always gets sand over it and with a storm of this magnitude, a large portion of it will be washed away...that happens frequently. The residents are staying put because if they leave they don't know when they can get back to their homes...we'll be safe where I am.
> Thanks for the concern.
> Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hello a while since I have been in 71 pages to catch up on,i hope everyone is fine if not hugs and healing wishes to all.
> It has been hectic what with getting new double glazed doors and windows,waiting for joiners, painters and washing machine repair men,the washing machine was declared beyond repair so had to go looking for a new one,TV antenna moving about in the wind so cant watch TV, not that I watch much,but what I did want to watch I couldent,
> Colinis slightly improved this week,and the physios are making him walk and climb stairs,though its still nil by mouth,dont know when that will change.
> couple of photos of Quinn and my latest shawl


it's good that Colin is slowly getting more mobile. With the tube feeds while it is nice to have things by mouth it doesn't matter from a nutrition perspective. 
Isn't it amzing how much difference blocking makes on some items? Who would have thought the pile of worked yarn in the first photo woul dhave turned out to be such a stunning shawl?
You do seem to have rather a busy time- and needing to be home all the time for people coming is a real pest as they rarely come when they say they will. Andhaving done a number of eyars as a district nurse I know what it is like from th eother end trying to fit everyone in in the most practical way while trying to be sensive to others needs.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope you and your family (thinking of your sister closer to the shore) are safe from Arthur. Will be thinking of you as it hits landfall.


Thankfully my sister lives just across the river from me here in VA. Unfortunately she'll probably get a lot of debris washed up in her yard from the higher tides. They do have a beach house on the Outer Banks but it's not on the ocean side so, hopefully they won't have any damage. But with those winds, they'll probably have some.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The guilt isn't all one-sided, though. A year or too ago, we were on a campsite in Alsace when a lovely young German couple arrived on the next pitch. They were clearly struggling to get their tent put up, so we offered them some stronger tent pegs than the ones they had, and a heavy duty hammer to bash them in. Obviously, we struck up a conversation, and I asked them where they were from. When they replied 'Dresden', I hardly knew what to say. I think I was much more aware than they were than during WW2, that City was firebombed by the British and Americans, with the loss of at least 25,000 civilian lives. Terrible things happen in times of war, but there is rarely a clear division between right and wrong.


Ah but we were in the right so any thing goes! 
(as I know no other to make it clear online I will state here that I do not actually believe this! A time when in person saying this could be said in context without needing to clarify it but no way online would that work).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> this mornings funny- thanks Flyt1in
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/towel-comedy-act-by-les-beaux-freres.htm
> >


How clever is that?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Arthur looks like spoiling Independence Day for a number of people. It must be hard to decide whether to evacuate or not when advised to. How do you protect you place if you leave (especially with looters who might well move in before you can return) but if you stay you might be at risk personally and houses are not as important as people. But so often things do not turn out as bad as expected.

I just heeard that the father of that boy left in the car has been charged with murder-surely if you were going to kill your child you could come up with a more humane way? (not that I am advocating killing your child for any reason or any way BTW!).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just talked with my twin, Carol, in Charleston and she said the hurricane didn't hit badly. I was starting to worry as my daughter,Amanda, is there and I couldn't reach her or my niece.
June, hope your sister's homes aren't hit badly.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just talked with my twin, Carol, in Charleston and she said the hurricane didn't hit badly. I was starting to worry as my daughter,Amanda, is there and I couldn't reach her or my niece.
> June, hope your sister's homes aren't hit badly.


Thanks! As I told Gwen, she'll probably have a lot of debris washed up in her yard from higher tides and if the winds are the right way, there'll be storm surge but no damage here in VA. But the beach house on the Banks is another story. Just have to wait and see.
Praying for everyone in Arthur's path. Glad your sister had no problems.
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for that! I have put it in my queue. I still need to finish my Blue Angel - Alan insisted I visit the LYS while we were at Mayo last week - I need to take a picture of my goodies and give the shop a plug....



agnescr said:


> Free download
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ethereal-3


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So beautiful!!!! And I'm sure old hat to you, but just lovely - thanks so for the pictures. The ferry is great - I so miss the ocean...... and what a nice little getaway for the day!!


KateB said:


> It's the Calmac ferry, MV Bute which sails from Wemyss Bay to Rothsay on the Isle of Bute, and takes about 30 minutes. Wemyss Bay is about 15 minutes by car from us, so not a huge journey altogether! I Googled MV Bute and it says her tonnage is 2612 tonnes and she can carry 450 passengers and 60 cars.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dinner sounds great - I'm glad you are enjoying your visit and a little bit of a change of pace...


pacer said:


> Prayers being said for Caren, Purl2Diva, Jynx, Valerie, Jack, Melody and any others who are facing difficult health issues personally or in the family. Life is filled with challenges and it is filled with blessings as well.
> 
> Agnes...Your shall is so beautiful. I always enjoy seeing your beautiful lace worked shawls. What a blessing that Colin is able to do a bit more now. Quinn is adorable and I am sure brings joy and stress relief into your life right now.
> 
> I am enjoying busy times and times of rest with my in-laws. As they are older, they need time to rest between busy days so that is a relief for me as well. We have played Skip Bo in the evenings which is something we enjoy doing with my mother-in-law. Sometimes we play with partners and sometimes everyone for them self. It is a card game. Today we went shopping for souvenirs and to see changes that have gone on in the city since our last visit a little over 2 years ago. We age cooking a family favorite meal tonight with smoked Polish sausage brought by us from our local butcher. It is simply cooking potatoes, green beans and smoked sausage with seasonings of choice in a pot until potatoes are soft enough to eat.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks for that! I have put it in my queue. I still need to finish my Blue Angel - Alan insisted I visit the LYS while we were at Mayo last week - I need to take a picture of my goodies and give them a plug....


Oh man! isn't that a gorgeous shawl, and every color is prettier than the last! I love the one that is sort of a purple grape shade.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Prayers being said for Caren, Purl2Diva, Jynx, Valerie, Jack, Melody and any others who are facing difficult health issues personally or in the family. Life is filled with challenges and it is filled with blessings as well.
> 
> Thank you, Pacer


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all you would need was tea being served to make that a perfect English scene.

looked like gs was doing all the work. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> We had a lovely time at gss sports day yesterday. He won his heats of the hurdles and 100m and came third in his year in the long jump and first in the house relay.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops - a gwenie --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> We had a lovely time at gss sports day yesterday. He won his heats of the hurdles and 100m and came third in his year in the long jump and first in the house relay.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I could have been comfortable there - wonder if they have a pool. --- sam



KateB said:


> On Tuesday DH and I sailed over to the Isle of Bute to visit Mount Stewart House which is a Georgian style house, designed by Alexander McGill in 1716. The house is held in a family trust and the current Lord Bute is Johnny Dumfries who some of you may know is a former racing driver. No one lives permanently in the house now, but it has holiday cottages around it and it's a popular wedding venue (if you have plenty of money!) and Stella McCartney (the daughter of Paul McCarney...swoon!) was married there. It was a beautiful day and the guide we had was excellent. These are some pictures I took from the internet to give you a flavour of the place.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I was wondering if they didn't have anyone with a little more heft to put at the end of that rope!!!!


thewren said:


> oops - a gwenie --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope Arthur doesn't harm anyone or anything on our TP...but they sure are scary.

Love the pictures of the shawl and of Quin and all others posted.

We had grilled chicken with a salad made of onion, tomato, red pepper, orzo pasta, arugula and spinach served in a pita pocket with feta cheese and Greek style dressing. Yummy! We have cherry pie for dessert--I set a piece on the side for you, Sam, and anyone else who loves cherry pies!

Happy 4th if I don't get on here tomorrow!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I have boneless skinless chicken thighs marinating for tomorrow... a macaroni salad and a coleslaw done and cooling- I am ready for what little celebrating we will do tomorrow. I can walk out in the road in front of the house and see the fireworks at the fairgrounds - just need to be careful I don't get run over lol. I do need to pick up a script for Alan tomorrow - bless Wal-Mart for being open all the time - he would be in big trouble if I couldn't get it for him before the weekend. (one of my ducks that refused to get in line today!!) Here is the link to the recipe I'm trying for my chicken tomorrow - White barbeque sauce....
http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/white-barbecue-chicken-135740.aspx?cm_mmc=eml-_-mtd-_-20140703-_-6009


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you could afford the house you could afford to have someone clean it. --- sam



Ms. Tess said:


> KateB
> 
> A wonder to visit
> A beauty to see
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would need to be a very special sweater for me to pay over $300 for it - and that is on sale. I like my sweaters looser - they are more comfortable. the man can afford it - a seahawks football player. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, if you need a good giggle (plus some GREAT eye-candy) go to the latest digest and go to the section where people are looking for patterns, etc. "pattern for this gorgeous mens jumper" has some of the best (funniest) comments and a couple pix. Can't wait to tell Stitch Therapy group about it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

agnes - the shaw is breathtakingly beautiful - the color - the design - how do you store them so they don't wrinkle? you could wear a different one every day of the week - you do wear them don't you? if I put that much work into one I would be definitely wearing it.

glad colin is feeling some better - hopefully the pt will help him also.

Quinn is getting cuter by the day - so serious - must be his dad with him - great picture. --- sam



agnescr said:


> hello a while since I have been in 71 pages to catch up on,i hope everyone is fine if not hugs and healing wishes to all.
> It has been hectic what with getting new double glazed doors and windows,waiting for joiners, painters and washing machine repair men,the washing machine was declared beyond repair so had to go looking for a new one,TV antenna moving about in the wind so cant watch TV, not that I watch much,but what I did want to watch I couldent,
> Colinis slightly improved this week,and the physios are making him walk and climb stairs,though its still nil by mouth,dont know when that will change.
> couple of photos of Quinn and my latest shawl


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:45pm and checking in. Have to go back and catch up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would definitely need to come and live with you so you could help me read the charts agnes - I wouldn't be able to keep them straight. I would also have trouble remembering what sign meant what. lol sam



agnescr said:


> Free download
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ethereal-3


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was there a place you could stand outside or were you inside the whole trip. looks like fun. riding the bremmerton ferry is always fun when I go to seattle - an hour each way. --- sam



KateB said:


> It's the Calmac ferry, MV Bute which sails from Wemyss Bay to Rothsay on the Isle of Bute, and takes about 30 minutes. Wemyss Bay is about 15 minutes by car from us, so not a huge journey altogether! I Googled MV Bute and it says her tonnage is 2612 tonnes and she can carry 450 passengers and 60 cars.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

caught up and thanks for the healing thoughts and prayers, words of advice. I took tonight off work and have tomorrow and Saturday off. Will check in later on.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 8:45pm and checking in. Have to go back and catch up.


How are you feeling now? Better, I hope.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I could have been comfortable there - wonder if they have a pool. --- sam


I'm with you Sam! It would make a great location for the next KAP!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like you are having a good visit Pacer. The meal sounds yummy too; love polish sausage and always interested in new ways to fix it. Continue to enjoy and relax with your family. Hugs.


That sounds delicious Pacer. I made a similar dish that came from Holland with my best friend's family. Cook your sausage of choice, make a pot of mashed potatoes. Fry saurkraut in a little bit of butter. Mix mashed potatoes and saurkraut together. Slice sausage into 1/2 inch pieces or smaller as you prefer. Mix the sausage into the potato saurkraut mixture. Add a little butter, salt and pepper. Serve with some sour cream and/or butter. Have a side salad or veggie as you prefer. This is one of the recipies from my "Oh Sh*t" collection. Simple and easy and feeds lots of people for the days you have unexpected dinner guests and nothing prepared to feed them =) This keeps well in the fridge and improves as the tastes blend together. =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> if you could afford the house you could afford to have someone clean it. --- sam


Perhaps my watching Darby O'Gill and the Little People has given me a different slant Sam. When the King of the Leprechauns was in the process of granting a wish and someone wished for a grand mansion, Darby asked him Did you wish for the money to pay the servants? Did you wish for the money to pay for the upkeep and taxes? No, so there you would be, sitting in your fine mansion with no help and broke too....lesson learned from that statement. It would be my Murphy angel that would indeed give me a grand big mansion like that and then sit back and laugh when I had no help and no money to maintain it! rofl


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Y'all have made me hungry for Polish sausage and cabbage! Sounds so good. 

Someone in this area is shooting off really big boomers and scaring my cat and making me jump! Gonna take off my ears so the booms won't be so loud and go read. A gal in the quilt class loaned me a couple Longmire books, says they are better than the shows. We'll see.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I only talk to fairies that will give me three wishes. --- sam



Ms. Tess said:


> Perhaps my watching Darby O'Gill and the Little People has given me a different slant Sam. When the King of the Leprechauns was in the process of granting a wish and someone wished for a grand mansion, Darby asked him Did you wish for the money to pay the servants? Did you wish for the money to pay for the upkeep and taxes? No, so there you would be, sitting in your fine mansion with no help and broke too....lesson learned from that statement. It would be my Murphy angel that would indeed give me a grand big mansion like that and then sit back and laugh when I had no help and no money to maintain it! rofl


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Ms. Tess said:


> That sounds delicious Pacer. I made a similar dish that came from Holland with my best friend's family. Cook your sausage of choice, make a pot of mashed potatoes. Fry saurkraut in a little bit of butter. Mix mashed potatoes and saurkraut together. Slice sausage into 1/2 inch pieces or smaller as you prefer. Mix the sausage into the potato saurkraut mixture. Add a little butter, salt and pepper. Serve with some sour cream and/or butter. Have a side salad or veggie as you prefer. This is one of the recipies from my "Oh Sh*t" collection. Simple and easy and feeds lots of people for the days you have unexpected dinner guests and nothing prepared to feed them =) This keeps well in the fridge and improves as the tastes blend together. =)


Yours sounds good too. Mine is quick for me so it is made on nights that I don't have time to mess around in the kitchen. I usually get one of the boys to peel potatoes and I cut up the sausages and the potatoes. My MIL cooked the potatoes first then added the green beans and sausages after the potatoes were done. That turned out well so may try her method sometime.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> I only talk to fairies that will give me three wishes. --- sam


Hahahaha I am inclined to agree, those Leprechauns are tricky little buggers!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

June...Happy to hear that you should not be in the direct path of the hurricane. That would not be good for you or many of the residents in your building.

It was really neat to stand outside tonight and watch fireworks going off on all sides of us. My MIL's apt is up on a hill which allows her to view more of the fireworks.

Tomorrow is a lazy day. Leftovers for lunch and hamburgers for dinner. I picked up potato salad, potato chips and dip and a cookie that says Happy Birthday on it so we can celebrate MIL's birthday a few weeks early. She got some gifts from the boys earlier this week. We will drive home on Saturday and I will have Sunday and Monday to get things done at home before returning to work on Tuesday.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought I would post this tonight as I don't know what is going on for tomorrow. So for all of my "American" friends this card is for you. Have a great day tomorrow!

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4913024628239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope all the Americans have a great 4th of July.
Our trip is going well,got a little wet today but travelled some beautiful country,Cranbrook, kaslo, new Denver & are staying in Castlegar, all in BC we toured the last & longest running paddle wheel ship in Canada, it was retired in 1957 after more than 60 years travelling Kootney Lake & is now restored as a museum. Tomorrow we are off to Kelowna to attend the anniversary/reunion. Should be fun.
I have been skimming a bit sio probably missed lots.
Jinx, glad you don't have a reoccurrence of cancer, hope the fungus can be cured soon.
Purl2diva, sorry to hear you are I'll, good luck with the surgery & treatment.
Agnes, beautiful shawl. Glas Colin is better.
Well, I'm beat, have a good night all


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all the Americans have a great 4th of July.
> Our trip is going well,got a little wet today but travelled some beautiful country,Cranbrook, kaslo, new Denver & are staying in Castlegar, all in BC we toured the last & longest running paddle wheel ship in Canada, it was retired in 1957 after more than 60 years travelling Kootney Lake & is now restored as a museum. Tomorrow we are off to Kelowna to attend the anniversary/reunion. Should be fun.
> I have been skimming a bit sio probably missed lots.
> Jinx, glad you don't have a reoccurrence of cancer, hope the fungus can be cured soon.
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

For all of my American KTP'ers.




HAPPY FOURTH OF JULY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Not so hot still. 


Kansas g-ma said:


> How are you feeling now? Better, I hope.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Arrived in Alderney yesterday to get things ready for the weekend Fly-In. We expect about 60 private planes mainly from England so we arrange vRious events for the visitors. I spent the afternoon cleaning tables and chairs to put out I the hangar, and sticking labels on bottles of wine, one for each visiting aircraft....... Yes, I know they generally are fuelled by Avgas, but these are mementos!
Need to do a catchup on the KTP now so hope everyone is OK, and that the US members have a good July 4th, and that Canada Day went well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope everyone has a Happy 4th of July.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the update on Arthur, Junek. I hope not too much damage has been done.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> was there a place you could stand outside or were you inside the whole trip. looks like fun. riding the bremmerton ferry is always fun when I go to seattle - an hour each way. --- sam


Yes you can stand out on the decks Sam, but we decided to sit inside and look out of the window. Even on a lovely day like it was, it gets a tad breezy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I'm with you Sam! It would make a great location for the next KAP!


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> I could have been comfortable there - wonder if they have a pool. --- sam


Indeed it does Sam!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy 4th of July!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY to all you Americans. Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the Independence Day wishes!!!! Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. Safe travels to those on the road and enjoy your celebrations. Watch out for Arthur!!!! luv-AZ


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> all you would need was tea being served to make that a perfect English scene.
> 
> looked like gs was doing all the work. --- sam


We did better than that, we had a lovely picnic and a bottle of wine!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY 4thJULY to all my lovely friends across the Pond


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Indeed it does Sam!


I want to swim there! Mr Ps aunt used to live in Rothesay. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I was wondering if they didn't have anyone with a little more heft to put at the end of that rope!!!!


Not really, they're a skinny bunch. Next year I'll put them on a donut diet.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Agnes, I just love your shawl, and once blocked it is amazing. 

Melody, glad you have a couple of days off, hope you are feeling better soon.

off to dentist soon, so I'll post some photos later.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

[
off to dentist soon, so I'll post some photos later.[/quote]

Of the dentist???!! Hope he's good looking!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> [
> off to dentist soon, so I'll post some photos later.


Of the dentist???!! Hope he's good looking![/quote]

Hi Angela, he's lovely, been our dentist for over 20 yrs.. not going to post photos of dentist :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

A very happy 4th of July to all the American KTPers- have a lovely day. May not have too many on today as moat of you might be busy with family. 
Sam if you get held up tonight don't worry-we will survive a late start. Do you have anything planned?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning from a dull overcast rainy Fife, Happy 4th July to all who celebrate it.
Thanks for all the nice comments on my shawl,wasn't sure if the yarn would work but it turned out great.
Surprised that Quinn kept his "shades"on,he seems to like wearing them.hope all are safe and well and weathered "Arthur" without any great damage,healing thought for those with health or family problems.
Sam I have enough shawls to wear a different one for 15 days,looking to see what is next,and that number does not include the ones done for family,so all in all I have done 20 shawls so far,this is how I store them


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dull overcast rainy Fife, Happy 4th July to all who celebrate it.
> Thanks for all the nice comments on my shawl,wasn't sure if the yarn would work but it turned out great.
> Surprised that Quinn kept his "shades"on,he seems to like wearing them.hope all are safe and well and weathered "Arthur" without any great damage,healing thought for those with health or family problems.
> Sam I have enough shawls to wear a different one for 15 days,looking to see what is next,and that number does not include the ones done for family,so all in all I have done 20 shawls so far,this is how I store them


What a selection! I hope you do wear a different one every day. They're beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dull overcast rainy Fife, Happy 4th July to all who celebrate it.
> Thanks for all the nice comments on my shawl,wasn't sure if the yarn would work but it turned out great.
> Surprised that Quinn kept his "shades"on,he seems to like wearing them.hope all are safe and well and weathered "Arthur" without any great damage,healing thought for those with health or family problems.
> Sam I have enough shawls to wear a different one for 15 days,looking to see what is next,and that number does not include the ones done for family,so all in all I have done 20 shawls so far,this is how I store them


What a stunning display- do you wear them all? (not at once lol)


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a stunning display- do you wear them all? (not at once lol)


Have worn them all. some more than others,some are heavier so only suitable for our winters,I really do prefer knitting in laceweight,and those tend to get worn more should say 16 forgot the beaded ashton I wore yesterday


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Kansas windmill and sunset by Eliz. Ann Watts
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/s851x315/10432502_10203493307106270_6077078214372716871_n.jpg


Wow. So lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> You are such a sweet and gentle soul Sam - we are so lucky to have you as a friend. XO!


So well said AZ. I completely agree. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Good you will heal the hellish heel falp!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

It's so good to laugh.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Well we have a nasty little visitor named Arthur coming up the coast possibly visiting us for the 4th!!
> Although it's supposed to head out to sea right before it gets to VA unless it moves out really quickly we'll be feeling some wind and get some rain. Even though I'm about 30 miles inland, since Arthur is 400 miles wide, we'll still know he's out there. Can't remember us getting a hurricane this early before!
> Junek


Stay safe June. See the winds are 100mph/160kph. Hope your sister will be fine and that it moves out over the ocean again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, hope you are feeling better.
Agnes, what pretty colors for your shawls.
Happy 4th.
I'm going to try and go back to sleep.
I agree Sam. You are a love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wishing you all a safe July 4th and to those not celebrating, have a wonderful day.

Sam...Thank you for the tofu recipes.

Kansas g-ma...Oh yes, I've had that tofu dish and it was delicious.

Rookie...Is your daughter's problem with her knee arthritis or injury. I missed that if you told already. So glad the surgery went well but the re-alignment is certainly not good.

Dawn...Hope your MIL can get her knee taken care of sooner than later. That type of pain is awful.

The cooler weather is here now too. 

Prayers for Caren as she goes through this difficult time. I know it doesn't end with a loved one's passing either. Grieving takes many forms and it takes time as we are experiencing.

Ms. Tess...So glad you've joined us. So many tips from you already. :wink: Good laugh with the toilet bowl brush but great tip. I'll be passing that on:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I also cut up my potatoes when boiling them unless they are the small salt potatoes. Guess I just was impatient and wanted them done sooner. So glad your Big C was caught early so that you are here to join us now. Way too young to have to deal with that.

GrandmaPaula...Wow, that is a huge amount of potatoes and a lot of work. I'm sure it will be worth the effort when you see everyone enjoying it so much. Hope DH has fun with the new potato peeler.

Purple...Looks like grandson had lots of fun and what a gorgeous sky that day.

KateB...What a wonderful mansion and looks like you had great weather.

Darowil...So sad that Marianne's surgery was cancelled. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I just hope she won't be in too much pain while waiting for it. Glad she could reschedule it so it won't interfere with plans.

June...Great sky shot.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> hello a while since I have been in 71 pages to catch up on,i hope everyone is fine if not hugs and healing wishes to all.
> It has been hectic what with getting new double glazed doors and windows,waiting for joiners, painters and washing machine repair men,the washing machine was declared beyond repair so had to go looking for a new one,TV antenna moving about in the wind so cant watch TV, not that I watch much,but what I did want to watch I couldent,
> Colinis slightly improved this week,and the physios are making him walk and climb stairs,though its still nil by mouth,dont know when that will change.
> couple of photos of Quinn and my latest shawl


Agnes...So glad to hear there was some improvement for Colin. This has been such a long difficult time for both of you. I love, love, love that shawl!! What a darling baby. How you must love any time you can get together.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> The guilt isn't all one-sided, though. A year or too ago, we were on a campsite in Alsace when a lovely young German couple arrived on the next pitch. They were clearly struggling to get their tent put up, so we offered them some stronger tent pegs than the ones they had, and a heavy duty hammer to bash them in. Obviously, we struck up a conversation, and I asked them where they were from. When they replied 'Dresden', I hardly knew what to say. I think I was much more aware than they were than during WW2, that City was firebombed by the British and Americans, with the loss of at least 25,000 civilian lives. Terrible things happen in times of war, but there is rarely a clear division between right and wrong.


I hadn't known about this till a friend in Germany told me about it. War is a terrible thing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> caught up and thanks for the healing thoughts and prayers, words of advice. I took tonight off work and have tomorrow and Saturday off. Will check in later on.


You know we always have your back, Mellie, dear. I'm glad you took the night off. I'm sure you enjoyed movie time with your sweet boy.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------
> I am so sorry to hear this. please know you are in my thoughts and we are all pulling for jack. I know you are hurting and wish I could give you a real hug. Here's a virtual one.


And from me too.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dull overcast rainy Fife, Happy 4th July to all who celebrate it.
> Thanks for all the nice comments on my shawl,wasn't sure if the yarn would work but it turned out great.
> Surprised that Quinn kept his "shades"on,he seems to like wearing them.hope all are safe and well and weathered "Arthur" without any great damage,healing thought for those with health or family problems.
> Sam I have enough shawls to wear a different one for 15 days,looking to see what is next,and that number does not include the ones done for family,so all in all I have done 20 shawls so far,this is how I store them


What a feast of colour! Enough to brighten the grayest of days!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> June...Happy to hear that you should not be in the direct path of the hurricane. That would not be good for you or many of the residents in your building.
> 
> It was really neat to stand outside tonight and watch fireworks going off on all sides of us. My MIL's apt is up on a hill which allows her to view more of the fireworks.
> 
> Tomorrow is a lazy day. Leftovers for lunch and hamburgers for dinner. I picked up potato salad, potato chips and dip and a cookie that says Happy Birthday on it so we can celebrate MIL's birthday a few weeks early. She got some gifts from the boys earlier this week. We will drive home on Saturday and I will have Sunday and Monday to get things done at home before returning to work on Tuesday.


Thanks from everyone for the best wishes for my safety.
We had hard rain beating against our north facing windows between 2 and 3 this morning but nothing bad. About what I expected. We're getting spurts of rain now at 7:30 am and there's a little breeze moving the leaves around. The storm is about 40 miles out to sea now moving NNE. The Banks are getting the wind on the back side of the storm. 
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Dreanweaver I am doing the Happy Dance for you and DH. :thumbup:
> 
> So happy :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


Me too! Yay.  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks from everyone for the best wishes for my safety.
> We had hard rain beating against our north facing w windows between 2 and 3 this morning but nothing bad. About what I expected. We're getting spurts of rain now at 7:30 am and there's a little breeze moving the leaves around. The storm is about 40 miles out to sea now moving NNE. The Banks are getting the wind on the back side of the storm.
> Junek


That is good it has blown out to sea- How has your sister fared?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I thought I would post this tonight as I don't know what is going on for tomorrow. So for all of my "American" friends this card is for you. Have a great day tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks for the beautiful card, Sandy. Hope your 4th is great!
> Firework displays all around me have been postponed until Sat., Sun., or Mon. depending on your location.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Arrived in Alderney yesterday to get things ready for the weekend Fly-In. We expect about 60 private planes mainly from England so we arrange vRious events for the visitors. I spent the afternoon cleaning tables and chairs to put out I the hangar, and sticking labels on bottles of wine, one for each visiting aircraft....... Yes, I know they generally are fuelled by Avgas, but these are mementos!
> Need to do a catchup on the KTP now so hope everyone is OK, and that the US members have a good July 4th, and that Canada Day went well.


Sounds like a special celebration. Thanks for the photos. Before my health prevented travel, I loved traveling be plane but hated the airport waits!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Well, the Outer Banks of NC will get a direct hit...105 mph winds. They've issued a mandatory evacuation order for 2 of the islands. There's only one highway that connects them to the rest of the banks. It always gets sand over it and with a storm of this magnitude, a large portion of it will be washed away...that happens frequently. The residents are staying put because if they leave they don't know when they can get back to their homes...we'll be safe where I am.
> Thanks for the concern.
> Junek


Oh dear, that is worrying with the people staying on the islands. They say that many deaths are due to tidal surge. Hoping they will be ok. Glad you will be safe, will your sister?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dull overcast rainy Fife, Happy 4th July to all who celebrate it.
> Thanks for all the nice comments on my shawl,wasn't sure if the yarn would work but it turned out great.
> Surprised that Quinn kept his "shades"on,he seems to like wearing them.hope all are safe and well and weathered "Arthur" without any great damage,healing thought for those with health or family problems.
> Sam I have enough shawls to wear a different one for 15 days,looking to see what is next,and that number does not include the ones done for family,so all in all I have done 20 shawls so far,this is how I store them


Even without really seeing the shawls, I love all the colors. You have obviously conquered chart reading...something I've yet to even try!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope Arthur doesn't harm anyone or anything on our TP...but they sure are scary.
> 
> Love the pictures of the shawl and of Quin and all others posted.
> 
> ...


I remember when I first joined there was a KTP lady whose house was destroyed in a hurricane and they ended up having to move. Does anybody remember her. She posted about it on here. Don't think we hear from her any more since she had to move.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> if you could afford the house you could afford to have someone clean it. --- sam


My thoughts too Sam, but guess that's why the Duke is renting it for weddings, etc.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> it would need to be a very special sweater for me to pay over $300 for it - and that is on sale. I like my sweaters looser - they are more comfortable. the man can afford it - a seahawks football player. --- sam


I missed this one and it is a different digest today. I looked.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> We did better than that, we had a lovely picnic and a bottle of wine!


 :thumbup: I'm glad you did it in style.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Y'all have made me hungry for Polish sausage and cabbage! Sounds so good.
> 
> Someone in this area is shooting off really big boomers and scaring my cat and making me jump! Gonna take off my ears so the booms won't be so loud and go read. A gal in the quilt class loaned me a couple Longmire books, says they are better than the shows. We'll see.


Enjoy the books. If they are better than the shows, they should be great as I really enjoyed the shows. Happy reading.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I only talk to fairies that will give me three wishes. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes you can stand out on the decks Sam, but we decided to sit inside and look out of the window. Even on a lovely day like it was, it gets a tad breezy!


we took a shuttle boat from Maui to Molokai and it was very bumpy and breezy and wet, but I loved every minute and will remember the white capped waves turn green and then darkest blue as they became part of the ocean again. it was quite an experience.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stay safe June. See the winds are 100mph/160kph. Hope your sister will be fine and that it moves out over the ocean again.


Thanks! My sister and I live about 10 miles apart as the crow flies. A little farther to drive since I have to drive a few miles east to get to the bridge between us and then a few miles SW to get to her house!! She may have damage to her beach house in NC but no way to know yet. We're safe here in Va.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dull overcast rainy Fife, Happy 4th July to all who celebrate it.
> Thanks for all the nice comments on my shawl,wasn't sure if the yarn would work but it turned out great.
> Surprised that Quinn kept his "shades"on,he seems to like wearing them.hope all are safe and well and weathered "Arthur" without any great damage,healing thought for those with health or family problems.
> Sam I have enough shawls to wear a different one for 15 days,looking to see what is next,and that number does not include the ones done for family,so all in all I have done 20 shawls so far,this is how I store them


I enjoyed your selection. They are very pretty. I am getting quite obsessed by lace knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks for the Independence Day wishes!!!! Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. Safe travels to those on the road and enjoy your celebrations. Watch out for Arthur!!!! luv-AZ


Same to you guys...enjoy the festivities and be safe. May get DD out of the house to watch fireworks from the car. She's getting around pretty well and as long as she stays ahead of the pain with meds, she's okay. I'll probably stay through Sunday.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good it has blown out to sea- How has your sister fared?


Since she's just across the river from me, she's fine. I haven't heard from her yet this am to know if she got debris in her yard. It will be a while before she can find out anything about the beach house on the Banks.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Not really, they're a skinny bunch. Next year I'll put them on a donut diet.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dull overcast rainy Fife, Happy 4th July to all who celebrate it.
> Thanks for all the nice comments on my shawl,wasn't sure if the yarn would work but it turned out great.
> Surprised that Quinn kept his "shades"on,he seems to like wearing them.hope all are safe and well and weathered "Arthur" without any great damage,healing thought for those with health or family problems.
> Sam I have enough shawls to wear a different one for 15 days,looking to see what is next,and that number does not include the ones done for family,so all in all I have done 20 shawls so far,this is how I store them


I've probably oohed and aaaahed over most of these as you posted them. Admired your work for a long time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I remember when I first joined there was a KTP lady whose house was destroyed in a hurricane and they ended up having to move. Does anybody remember her. She posted about it on here. Don't think we hear from her any more since she had to move.


Wasn't she in NJ?..really can't remember!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Since she's just across the river from me, she's fine. I haven't heard from her yet this am to know if she got debris in her yard. It will be a while before she can find out anything about the beach house on the Banks.
> Junek


I seem to remember photos of it being very close to the water.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Wasn't she in NJ?..really can't remember!
> Junek


2cats in NJ or some name like that

Edit:She is still active here- last posted 3rd July- just not with us any longer on the Tea Party.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> we took a shuttle boat from Maui to Molokai and it was very bumpy and breezy and wet, but I loved every minute and will remember the white capped waves turn green and then darkest blue as they became part of the ocean again. it was quite an experience.


I have been from Iona to Fingal's Cave and whale watching from Monetrey when DS was in the US. Both trips were very rough and people were seasick but I loved it! I would have enjoyed it too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma wrote:
I remember when I first joined there was a KTP lady whose house was destroyed in a hurricane and they ended up having to move. Does anybody remember her. She posted about it on here. Don't think we hear from her any more since she had to move.


jknappva said:


> Wasn't she in NJ?..really can't remember!
> Junek


Yes, I was thinking NJ but wasn't sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 2cats in NJ or some name like that
> 
> Edit:She is still active here- last posted 3rd July- just not with us any longer on the Tea Party.


Oooh, very good Julie. I'm impressed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> That must have been a terrible shock, but at least it was spotted at an early stage and treatment is being given promptly.
> 
> My thoughts and best wishes are with you.


and mine also ....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen...Sorry your company isn't coming after all the preparation and hope her ankle won't incapacitate her for too long. Those ankle injuries are the pits..ask me how I know, or better yet..don't. :x 

AZ...I love potato skins. Best part for me, but then I love potatoes.

Kate...What a gorgeous landscape you have right there on the water with the islands visible. Gorgeous.

Mel...Nice shots. Our sky looks like that now and it is a north to south moving front, so we are getting the same weather. Sorry you still aren't feeling well. Healing wishes coming your way.

Pacer...Sounds like a good visit with family. Not sure how much of a vacation it is for you with cooking, etc., but fun to be with loved ones.

Sassafras...Glad your DD and Sis are ok.

Bonnie...So glad your trip is going well. Have a great reunion.

TNS...Love the photos. Sounds like a very busy time for you, but exciting and fun too. I love seeing the photos.

KateB...That is some lovely pool.

Sandy...Beautiful card. :thumbup: 

Going back to bed. See everyone later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oooh, very good Julie. I'm impressed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I remember PM'ing her for her birthday some time back- they took a lot of damage. I've not read her recent posts closely- don't want to snoop!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Happy Independence Day to all our American Friends!!! Wishing you a year of health, happiness and prosperity.

JuneK, I was really worried about your sister and all those affected by the hurricane. We had the equivellant to an inland hurricane last weekend and it was not fun at all. Glad that is over with!

Glad you are feeling at least a little better Gagesmom. It's terrible to be ill.

I came across this on a website I found earlier this week called The WHOot. It has this adorable pattern which is charted. On the bottom in the comments, the designer states that she is willing to pay anyone that can translate her charts to a written pattern, so for those chart experts among us, give it a look. Who knows, it could be the start of a beautiful relationship that actually makes you some money!

Here is the link:

http://ummunayfah.blogspot.com.au/2013/05/next-project-cute-dress-for-little-nay.html

I hope everyone has a wonderful day and takes time to relax a little even though they will be busy with celebrations. =)

Agnescr, those shawls are an absolute delight! You are very talented indeed.

Cashmeregma, thank you so much for your kind words, I do appreciate them. As well as the kind words from everyone else here at the Tea Party. Makes me feel very loved and accepted to be part of the Tea Party. 

I will post the pictures for the dress and hat as soon as I can figure out how to do so. Also for a shawl I found that I absolutely love and am hoping to learn how to make in the future.  Here is the link to the shawl:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gothika


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I also must go back to bed- I have a long day confronting me tomorrow- don't want to fall asleep part way through! I'll be playing catch-up on the new Tea Party!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma; DD blew out her ACL in HS basketball and really never healed properly and she's had at least 3 other surgeries to it. She was coaching a drill team on the football field and stepped into a hole and wrenched it pretty good. She waited until she had a break in between Braille camps to have the arthroscopic surgery. Will probably do the more extensive surgery at end of this next school year if she doesn't reinjure it before then. Dr. admitted that the way they repaired ACLs 15 years ago wasn't the best and they're seeing quite a few that need realignment now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I also must go back to bed- I have a long day confronting me tomorrow- don't want to fall asleep part way through! I'll be playing catch-up on the new Tea Party!


Have I missed something? What's happening in your tomorrow?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the shawls and the daisy outfit is darling. DD is sleeping after early morning pain pill so I'm headed back to bed too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember PM'ing her for her birthday some time back- they took a lot of damage. I've not read her recent posts closely- don't want to snoop!


I'm glad you PM'd her.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Fourth of July to all celebrating . 
The shawls are beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cashmeregma; DD blew out her ACL in HS basketball and really never healed properly and she's had at least 3 other surgeries to it. She was coaching a drill team on the football field and stepped into a hole and wrenched it pretty good. She waited until she had a break in between Braille camps to have the arthroscopic surgery. Will probably do the more extensive surgery at end of this next school year if she doesn't reinjure it before then. Dr. admitted that the way they repaired ACLs 15 years ago wasn't the best and they're seeing quite a few that need realignment now.


That is a long time to have had an injury. My nephew ruined his knees and in basketball also. Sounds like the hole on the football field really did a number on it though. Hope it works out so she won't have pain for the rest of her life. Wonderful what they can do to help now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I remember when I first joined there was a KTP lady whose house was destroyed in a hurricane and they ended up having to move. Does anybody remember her. She posted about it on here. Don't think we hear from her any more since she had to move.


I remember that too, but the name escapes me.

Edit - I see that Julie's memory is much better than ours!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms. Tess...You are very welcome.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes for mum. She had a good day. Afew neighbours all popped over while I was there and she got lots of chocolates and flowers. Said she felt quite important! I stayed a few more hours and my best friend came to see mum too. So that was nice. Tomorrow DS and GF are coming to mums and also DD and Serena. The weather wasnt too bad today, sunny but windy. 14c


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Handsome family Paula. Congratulations to all of them, you must be very proud!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Fourth of July everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dull overcast rainy Fife, Happy 4th July to all who celebrate it.
> Thanks for all the nice comments on my shawl,wasn't sure if the yarn would work but it turned out great.
> Surprised that Quinn kept his "shades"on,he seems to like wearing them.hope all are safe and well and weathered "Arthur" without any great damage,healing thought for those with health or family problems.
> Sam I have enough shawls to wear a different one for 15 days,looking to see what is next,and that number does not include the ones done for family,so all in all I have done 20 shawls so far,this is how I store them


Your shawls look gorgeous. xx


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy 4th of July, America!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:



> I seem to remember photos of it being very close to the water.


Yes, she is near the intersection of the Pagan River and the James River here in VA. But a lot of times the high water from the winds will drive a lot of river debris into her yard.
And their house is on a slight rise so even if the water rises, they aren't in danger of the house flooding.
Her beach house in NC is a different matter. Although it's not on the ocean side, with such high winds, there may be damage to it. But early today, travel is restricted down there because so many of the roads are flooded. 
It will be at least tomorrow before they can get down there to check on it.
Junek


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Now her's a link for all the ladies....no offense to the men, but here's some eye candy for enjoying with your tea or coffee....an a drool cloth to go with it *giggle*

http://www.stitchseekers.com/men-in-knitwear.html


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> It makes me tired just hearing about all that! Glad to hear Colin's improved and hope that continues. Lovely knitting and gorgeous baby, too!


Ditto... to Agnes


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny and breezy Surrey. I have just spent 1 1/2 at the dentists getting prep work done for a crown. I think I must have left half of myface at the dentist as I can't feel it. Made eatin lunch and drinking a glass of wine a bit difficult (Mr P forced me to have the wine to aid my recovery - I did not object)

Just heard that Little Madam won the class prize for Courtesy!!!! Now I've heard everything :shock: 

Friday photos....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ms Tess, that was worth looking at over my afternoon tea.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Now her's a link for all the ladies....no offense to the men, but here's some eye candy for enjoying with your tea or coffee....an a drool cloth to go with it *giggle*
> 
> http://www.stitchseekers.com/men-in-knitwear.html


Well, if April's swimsuit turns out anything like my knitted costume it will end up round his ankles once it gets wet :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ms Tess, that was worth looking at over my afternoon tea.


Hi Noma, how are you today. It's gorgeous here though rather breezy x


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 79... going crosseyed. Goodnight all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 79... going crosseyed. Goodnight all.


Sleep well, Sugar, and belated Birthday wishes to your mum.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Noma, how are you today. It's gorgeous here though rather breezy x


Purplefi, I am well. I hope you are too. It is pouring with rain and has been all day. I have been to a farm shop on Anglesey this morning which is a very pretty journey but today it was mist and rain all the way. I must admit we did need some decent rain as things were getting so dry and burnt. I enjoyed your photographs. Who is Little Madam? I take it it she is quite different at home.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It is raining, dull and cool here in Devon too. 
Purple -Fi, you will have to re name her Little Courteous Madam now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> It is raining, dull and cool here in Devon too.


Same up here!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny and breezy Surrey. I have just spent 1 1/2 at the dentists getting prep work done for a crown. I think I must have left half of myface at the dentist as I can't feel it. Made eatin lunch and drinking a glass of wine a bit difficult (Mr P forced me to have the wine to aid my recovery - I did not object)
> 
> Just heard that Little Madam won the class prize for Courtesy!!!! Now I've heard everything :shock:
> 
> Friday photos....


I'm glad Mr. P. Twisted your arm and made you drink that wine. And you know you could always have sipped it through a straw. It's hard to control eating and drinking when part of your face hasn't caught up with the rest.
Congrats to LM..I guess she shows a different side of her personality than you see!!
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Ms. Tess said:


> Now her's a link for all the ladies....no offense to the men, but here's some eye candy for enjoying with your tea or coffee....an a drool cloth to go with it *giggle*
> 
> http://www.stitchseekers.com/men-in-knitwear.html


My birthday's in January.....wouldn't mind him gift wrapped!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Up around 3a.m. playing with the computer so slept in. Now too hot for our walk. Will go to the pool and watering later.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Purplefi, I am well. I hope you are too. It is pouring with rain and has been all day. I have been to a farm shop on Anglesey this morning which is a very pretty journey but today it was mist and rain all the way. I must admit we did need some decent rain as things were getting so dry and burnt. I enjoyed your photographs. Who is Little Madam? I take it it she is quite different at home.


I think some of your rain is on its way to us later tonight. We need it for the garden though I hope it doesn't spoil tomorrow's Wimbledon.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> That sounds delicious Pacer. I made a similar dish that came from Holland with my best friend's family. improves as the tastes blend together. =)


Both recipes with the sausage sound delicious.

I have a similar one. Brown the sausage with some onions and garlic. Add saurkraut and cooked and buttered flat (I uses medium size) noodles.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Purplefi, I am well. I hope you are too. It is pouring with rain and has been all day. I have been to a farm shop on Anglesey this morning which is a very pretty journey but today it was mist and rain all the way. I must admit we did need some decent rain as things were getting so dry and burnt. I enjoyed your photographs. Who is Little Madam? I take it it she is quite different at home.


I like farm shops, we need some rain here too and it is expected over the weekend. Little Madam is my darling grand daughter aged 6 going on 16. Very strong willed with a mind of her own. Mind you I wouldn't have her any other way :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angela, he's lovely, been our dentist for over 20 yrs.. not going to post photos of dentist :lol:


Oh, I dunno, if he looked like an older version of the guy in the red car, that would be worth posting!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dull overcast rainy Fife, Happy 4th July to all who celebrate it.
> Thanks for all the nice comments on my shawl,wasn't sure if the yarn would work but it turned out great.
> Surprised that Quinn kept his "shades"on,he seems to like wearing them.hope all are safe and well and weathered "Arthur" without any great damage,healing thought for those with health or family problems.
> Sam I have enough shawls to wear a different one for 15 days,looking to see what is next,and that number does not include the ones done for family,so all in all I have done 20 shawls so far,this is how I store them


Seems to me you need a lime green and a dark green, maybe a bright orange! They are lovely! Since I'm fairly recent, I hadn't seen all of these. Here I was worried about having6 or 7.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I like farm shops, we need some rain here too and it is expected over the weekend. Little Madam is my darling grand daughter aged 6 going on 16. Very strong willed with a mind of her own. Mind you I wouldn't have her any other way :thumbup:


She sounds wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy 4th to all who celebrate it, and if you don't, I hope it's a pleasant day for you whatever the season. And Mellie, I hope today is much, much better than the last few for you.

The shawls are too, too beautiful and the daisy dress and hat are adorable. I love my little grandson dearly, but there's something about knitting for little girls.

And finally a joke for Sam about wishing. A man walked into a bar with an ostrich. The man ordered a scotch and the ostrich said, "I'll have the same." The next night the same thing happens, and again for several more nights. Finally the bartender was just too curious about this man and the ostrich, so he asks the man, " What is it with you and this ostrich who always orders the same thing as you?" The man replies, "Well, it was this way. This genii came to me and offered me three wishes, so I asked for a long-legged chick who would always do things my way."


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> She sounds wonderful :thumbup:


She is, but I am rather biased.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have worn them all. some more than others,some are heavier so only suitable for our winters,I really do prefer knitting in laceweight,and those tend to get worn more should say 16 forgot the beaded ashton I wore yesterday


I have made four--two for other people and two for me, but the very first one I made (out of acrylic, to practice, so not expensive yarn), the cat has claimed for HIS. It stays on the end of the bed and if I move it, wear it, or wash it, he gets mad until I put it back! So I guess I've made three for others and one for me. LOL I have lots I want to do, though.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I remember when I first joined there was a KTP lady whose house was destroyed in a hurricane and they ended up having to move. Does anybody remember her. She posted about it on here. Don't think we hear from her any more since she had to move.


It was the superstorm Sandy, as I recall. I hope she & her family are doing well.

The crochet chart is interesting--I could probably write it out but it looks like a mix of Russian and Japanese language on the charts. If I have more time later, I will look more closely.

We may have lunch with some of the family today, not sure yet. It seems strange to be Friday and I am not working--so I will probably think it's Saturday all day! :roll: I don't do well when I'm out of my routine. Well, I've known that about myself for a long time, so I guess I will manage. He may grill something later--we did get a bit more rain last night (YAY!) and are hoping for more over the weekend.

With the trees (clearing out and cutting), typing all week, knitting, and helping him with the bike (yes, he bought one), my right hand is "plumb tore up," as we say back home. I have a bruise and thumb still hurts but I've got it wrapped and will take something for inflammation (which tells you a lot if you know how I feel about taking pills). It'll mend, just needs time, and when I think about things others are facing, it's really minimum trouble all in all.

I did get one sleeve on the toddler sweater nearly done last night, too, so I must get a picture for y'all. Meanwhile, hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So glad that you could make it a special day for your Mom.



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for the Birthday wishes for mum. She had a good day. Afew neighbours all popped over while I was there and she got lots of chocolates and flowers. Said she felt quite important! I stayed a few more hours and my best friend came to see mum too. So that was nice. Tomorrow DS and GF are coming to mums and also DD and Serena. The weather wasnt too bad today, sunny but windy. 14c


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Seems to me you need a lime green and a dark green, maybe a bright orange! They are lovely! Since I'm fairly recent, I hadn't seen all of these. Here I was worried about having6 or 7.


Lol I am addicted to lace knitting but will skip the greens,just not my colours,though i have tried to use different colours its mostly purples and blues that attract me,fyberspates have a nice lavender haze in the gleem lace weight that I used for the magenta shawl,but I just haven't seen a shawl pattern that says "knit me NOW" lol

though these are possibilities

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dew-drops-shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/go-fly-a-kite-shawl


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's the sweater progress. It still looks blue, but it really is purple!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1pm and I am just getting on here now. Have some catching up to do before getting some laundry going.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi y'all, so much for catching up, Just wanted to wish you all a fabulous 4th. We are headed camping with my brother for the weekend. Stay safe, HUGs everyone!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the sweater progress. It still looks blue, but it really is purple!


Coming along nicely. It does look very blue. I do find it frustrating when I can't photograph true colours.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the sweater progress. It still looks blue, but it really is purple!


thats coming on lovely,pity I have no wee lassies to knit for


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm glad you all had a giggle looking at that link I posted. Angelam I don't' know how I would get him gift wrapped, but I would give it a good try...perhaps yarnbombing? rofl.

Sugarsugar, I am so glad your Mom had a wonderful birthday. My apologies for missing that. Please extend her my belated happy birthday wishes when you next see her, along with a warm hug please.

We are in another severe weather watch with the possibilities of rain, intense lightening, high winds, hail and (oh boy my all time favorite) tornadoes! This is one time I will be glad to find that they are completely wrong in their forecast!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ms. Tess said:


> I'm glad you all had a giggle looking at that link I posted. Angelam I don't' know how I would get him gift wrapped, but I would give it a good try...perhaps yarnbombing? rofl.
> 
> We are in another severe weather watch with the possibilities of rain, intense lightening, high winds, hail and (oh boy my all time favorite) tornadoes! This is one time I will be glad to find that they are completely wrong in their forecast!


Oh dear, that sounds horrendous. Stay safe.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorlenna- what an adorable little sweater. :thumbup: 

Agnes you have a rainbow in your closet, all those beautiful shawls. Glad to hear of Colins improvement :thumbup: 

PurpleFi-lovely photos as always.

Happy 4th of July to all my American brothers and sisters of my heart. So glad I can turn on my laptop and you are all here. Love to you all and whatever, wherever you are today. Stop and smell the roses and enjoy the day that God has given us.


By the way, I am feeling a fair amount better today. The nausea is gone. :thumbup:

Sugar- please pass on warm birthday wishes to your mum from me too. She will be happy to get wishes from Canada I would think. :lol:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, so much for catching up, Just wanted to wish you all a fabulous 4th. We are headed camping with my brother for the weekend. Stay safe, HUGs everyone!!!!


Enjoy x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gagesmom, glad to hear that there has been an improvement in your healthx


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

agnescr said:


> Gagesmom, glad to hear that there has been an improvement in your healthx


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ok I am having a "craft" moment here. Do any of you know the name of the little girls top that was knit and posted by several people on kp. It is sorta frilly and a part of it comes over the right shoulder and buttons on at the front. I may not be wording the design very well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


thank you


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

A question for Purple...have almost decide on next shawl,it is beaded and uses

Beads: 6/0 Czech glass beads  Crystal bronze-lined  24g.

do you have any suggestion to where i could get them in the UK

this might well be next shawl,by same designer as the magenta shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twisted-teardrop


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have I missed something? What's happening in your tomorrow?


Just a workshop I have signed up for but it will take from around 8-30 till 5 pm- good thing Ringo is so good while waiting for me. It is a blustery morning- but the barometer says it should be sunny- too soon to tell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for the Birthday wishes for mum. She had a good day. Afew neighbours all popped over while I was there and she got lots of chocolates and flowers. Said she felt quite important! I stayed a few more hours and my best friend came to see mum too. So that was nice. Tomorrow DS and GF are coming to mums and also DD and Serena. The weather wasnt too bad today, sunny but windy. 14c


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> A question for Purple...have almost decide on next shawl,it is beaded and uses
> 
> Beads: 6/0 Czech glass beads  Crystal bronze-lined  24g.
> 
> ...


Hi Agnes, try googling Moonbeads, I get quite afeew from them. I'll have a look and see if I can find any other. Thete is a fabulous shop in London, if you fsncy a visit :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, she is near the intersection of the Pagan River and the James River here in VA. But a lot of times the high water from the winds will drive a lot of river debris into her yard.
> And their house is on a slight rise so even if the water rises, they aren't in danger of the house flooding.
> Her beach house in NC is a different matter. Although it's not on the ocean side, with such high winds, there may be damage to it. But early today, travel is restricted down there because so many of the roads are flooded.
> It will be at least tomorrow before they can get down there to check on it.
> Junek


Hoping all will be ok!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ditto from me too! How are doing kathy? I'm not caught up but I haven't seen any of your posts lately. Have a great day.


kehinkle said:


> Happy 4th of July, America!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so glad you're feeling better.


gagesmom said:


> Sorlenna- what an adorable little sweater. :thumbup:
> 
> Agnes you have a rainbow in your closet, all those beautiful shawls. Glad to hear of Colins improvement :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

agnescr said:


> A question for Purple...have almost decide on next shawl,it is beaded and uses
> 
> Beads: 6/0 Czech glass beads  Crystal bronze-lined  24g.
> 
> ...


OOH! that is pretty. Tempting!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a workshop I have signed up for but it will take from around 8-30 till 5 pm- good thing Ringo is so good while waiting for me. It is a blustery morning- but the barometer says it should be sunny- too soon to tell.


Have a lovely day. You deserve to enjoy yourself :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sorlenna- what an adorable little sweater. :thumbup:
> 
> Agnes you have a rainbow in your closet, all those beautiful shawls. Glad to hear of Colins improvement :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Have a lovely day. You deserve to enjoy yourself :thumbup:


I need to go find something a bit warmer to wear- there is a definite chill in the air! Hope you are enjoying your evening! I gather you too have had rain! I have vague memories of that road along the coast past Anglesey- I need to save up hard to get back- who knows? I can always dream!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I need to go find something a bit warmer to wear- there is a definite chill in the air! Hope you are enjoying your evening! I gather you too have had rain! I have vague memories of that road along the coast past Anglesey- I need to save up hard to get back- who knows? I can always dream!


That would be wonderful! Wrap up warm. It is STILL raining.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is a nice one!





 >

I wonder if this will work!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ms. Tess said:


> Now her's a link for all the ladies....no offense to the men, but here's some eye candy for enjoying with your tea or coffee....an a drool cloth to go with it *giggle*
> 
> http://www.stitchseekers.com/men-in-knitwear.html


Very good! Some nice knitting there-- had to look really close to find it in a couple pix-- LOL


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Well, if April's swimsuit turns out anything like my knitted costume it will end up round his ankles once it gets wet :shock:


OOOOh, might be even better!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> It's hard to control eating and drinking when part of your face hasn't caught up with the rest.


That just described it perfectly! Recently had this done, kept dribbling on myself! Awful feeling, esp since there wasn't anything to be drooling about.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is a nice one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It worked and it is a nice one :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We watched _Monuments Men_ last night...oh, I can hardly stand movies on that war. There were moments when I just wanted to sob, even though the movie does stay away from most of the terrible battle stuff. The aftermath and the implications are mind blowing, even when you have already seen/read a lot about it. Very sobering and we can only hope nothing like it ever happens again.


We have the DVD of 'Monuments Men' sitting here right now - the girls bought it for their dad. So far, we have neither of us felt in the mood to watch it, but we must summon up the courage before long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It worked and it is a nice one :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I have just realised that it is Friday already (where did the other days go?), so I thought I had better get in those wishes for a wonderful 4th July to all our American members. It just occurs to me - why do you have 4th of July and not July 4th? I always get confused by the American way of stating dates, but in this one instance, you seem happy to go along with the rest of the world!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have just realised that it is Friday already (where did the other days go?), so I thought I had better get in those wishes for a wonderful 4th July to all our American members. It just occurs to me - why do you have 4th of July and not July 4th? I always get confused by the American way of stating dates, but in this one instance, you seem happy to go along with the rest of the world!


Come to think of it- quite a valid point!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> I'm glad you all had a giggle looking at that link I posted. Angelam I don't' know how I would get him gift wrapped, but I would give it a good try...perhaps yarnbombing? rofl.
> 
> Sugarsugar, I am so glad your Mom had a wonderful birthday. My apologies for missing that. Please extend her my belated happy birthday wishes when you next see her, along with a warm hug please.
> 
> We are in another severe weather watch with the possibilities of rain, intense lightening, high winds, hail and (oh boy my all time favorite) tornadoes! This is one time I will be glad to find that they are completely wrong in their forecast!


 I hope you stay safe. Thank goodness, in my area tornadoes are unusual. Hurricanes are bad enough but tornadoes really scare me.
Hope the weather "guessers" are wrong!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That will be a long day....hope it all goes okay.



Lurker 2 said:


> Just a workshop I have signed up for but it will take from around 8-30 till 5 pm- good thing Ringo is so good while waiting for me. It is a blustery morning- but the barometer says it should be sunny- too soon to tell.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is a nice one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I believe it does. You get back what you send out, in most cases.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a workshop I have signed up for but it will take from around 8-30 till 5 pm- good thing Ringo is so good while waiting for me. It is a blustery morning- but the barometer says it should be sunny- too soon to tell.


Hope your day turns out to be as lovely as ours but cooler. We have sun and a breeze but it's hot. I know you won't have the heat!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping all will be ok!


It seems to be fine except for one road but no word on the condition on her beach house.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> That just described it perfectly! Recently had this done, kept dribbling on myself! Awful feeling, esp since there wasn't anything to be drooling about.


LOL!! It's hard when we can't control the drool.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope it all works out okay....scary stuff. We've been having hot days and cool nights and when there are drastic changes in temperatures, we're bound to get some wind -- hopefully, not tornadoes. Stay safe and hope your sister's beach house and her yard by the river aren't affected too badly.



jknappva said:


> It seems to be fine except for one road but no word on the condition on her beach house.
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That will be a long day....hope it all goes okay.


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice day here, no fireworks yet but they'll show up about dark. Our town/city (50,000) has no public fireworks this year but two neighboring towns do. PBS always has Boston Pops and a nice aerial show so I will do that tonight. Otherwise, day at home. We celebrated the 4th yesterday by going out to eat (15 of us)at the new Pizza Ranch. Food was good but a bit salty, talked to mgr about it. If you want seniors, you need to watch the salt.

This morning I did some yard work, planted a few new little plants and dug out a couple unwanted volunteer trees. My hackberry trees are VERY prolific and the squirrels add walnut trees and oaks, never in a good place. Also realized when teacher/friend came for the Japanese honeysuckle we missed at least a dozen plants. Hope he wants more, I hate to just destroy them. 

Made another batch of ginger rhubarb jam with twice the ginger this time and it is perfect. I want to take jars to several friends. The mgr at the plant shop hollered at me Tuesday, wanting to know what I was after (rhubarb) and told her about the jam, so she will get a jar. She is very good to me, sometimes making deals at this time of year when she is trying to get rid of plants. Good for them, better for me. Again,thanks to the KTPer who gave me the start on the recipe.

Hope you had a great Canada Day, hope everyone here has a great 4th. Hugs to those who need them, prayers, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hope your day turns out to be as lovely as ours but cooler. We have sun and a breeze but it's hot. I know you won't have the heat!
> Junek


Despite the barometer we now have rain! Too early to tell- I find my best prediction is what I can see when I look out the window!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It seems to be fine except for one road but no word on the condition on her beach house.
> Junek


Here's hoping!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Now her's a link for all the ladies....no offense to the men, but here's some eye candy for enjoying with your tea or coffee....an a drool cloth to go with it *giggle*
> 
> http://www.stitchseekers.com/men-in-knitwear.html


So Sweet!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Despite the barometer we now have rain! Too early to tell- I find my best prediction is what I can see when I look out the window!


My right knee has been a better forecaster of rain than the lady on TV.. The back of the knee seems to always tighten up when storms are headed our way. It's fine then again when the rain starts.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> ok I am having a "craft" moment here. Do any of you know the name of the little girls top that was knit and posted by several people on kp. It is sorta frilly and a part of it comes over the right shoulder and buttons on at the front. I may not be wording the design very well.


Is it the top down Marianna top you are referring to?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top

or is it the one that crosses over the front?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/design-b---cardigans-ballerina-top-socks-and-hat

Maybe this one, it's called the Isabella Top?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-260326-1.html

Here is a link to the MaybeBaby website:

http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/newfor2014babytoddler.htm

Scroll down the page and you will find the pattern. It isn't free but if you are an advanced knitter it shows you how it is made in one piece, perhaps you could build on that?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ms. Tess said:


> Is it the top down Marianna top you are referring to?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top
> 
> ...


Front lap cardigan is darling-- how do I get to the pattern? I couldn't see where on the site you gave.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My right knee has been a better forecaster of rain than the lady on TV.. The back of the knee seems to always tighten up when storms are headed our way. It's fine then again when the rain starts.


 :thumbup: If today is to be fine- it is definitely cloudy as well as windy- we shall see! It is my finger joints in particular that tell me of rain! especially in winter!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a little late this evening - but meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-270466-1.html#5635668


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> a little late this evening - but meet me here. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-270466-1.html#5635668


Good grief, Sam, I am barely keeping up with June 27 and here you have the new one up!!!Bless you and thanks.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I really have shawl envy!!


agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dull overcast rainy Fife, Happy 4th July to all who celebrate it.
> Thanks for all the nice comments on my shawl,wasn't sure if the yarn would work but it turned out great.
> Surprised that Quinn kept his "shades"on,he seems to like wearing them.hope all are safe and well and weathered "Arthur" without any great damage,healing thought for those with health or family problems.
> Sam I have enough shawls to wear a different one for 15 days,looking to see what is next,and that number does not include the ones done for family,so all in all I have done 20 shawls so far,this is how I store them


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope it all works out okay....scary stuff. We've been having hot days and cool nights and when there are drastic changes in temperatures, we're bound to get some wind -- hopefully, not tornadoes. Stay safe and hope your sister's beach house and her yard by the river aren't affected too badly.


She said they were lucky with no debris in her yard. I heard later today on the news that the northern end of the Banks had almost no damage. Since that's the area where their beach house is, I'm sure they don't have any damage. Knowing her DH, they'll be probably be driving down tomorrow to be sure everything is all right.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

6pm and I got something accomplished today. It might not have been the laundry but I did this today.

I made it for my friend who is having a baby shower for her cousin as a gift to her. The mother is crazy about owls, and the nursery has an owl theme.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Despite the barometer we now have rain! Too early to tell- I find my best prediction is what I can see when I look out the window!


That's a better forecast than the weather people usually give! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gagesmom, that is a most wonderful accomplishment. It is beautiful.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 6pm and I got something accomplished today. It might not have been the laundry but I did this today.


Cute!!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am going to search for it. For the love of "craft" :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

the photos are awesome TNS. What a view of the island! Are you the hostess for this event? My DB participates in the Oskosh Fly In that is healed annally in Wisconsin. He is part of the antique classic division air craft. It is held around the end of July/first of August.



TNS said:


> Arrived in Alderney yesterday to get things ready for the weekend Fly-In. We expect about 60 private planes mainly from England so we arrange vRious events for the visitors. I spent the afternoon cleaning tables and chairs to put out I the hangar, and sticking labels on bottles of wine, one for each visiting aircraft....... Yes, I know they generally are fuelled by Avgas, but these are mementos!
> Need to do a catchup on the KTP now so hope everyone is OK, and that the US members have a good July 4th, and that Canada Day went well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay here is the name of the designer on Ravelry, for the hay I just posted.


Baby owl hat by Ginny Blankenship


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Tess - that little hat is darling!!!!


Ms. Tess said:


> Happy Independence Day to all our American Friends!!! Wishing you a year of health, happiness and prosperity.
> 
> JuneK, I was really worried about your sister and all those affected by the hurricane. We had the equivellant to an inland hurricane last weekend and it was not fun at all. Glad that is over with!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my kate - that is a real pool - we really do need to plan a kap there - what a hoot that would be - talk about knitting in public. --- sam



KateB said:


> Indeed it does Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely purplefi - tell me you spread a cloth on the ground and sat there and watched the proceedings. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> We did better than that, we had a lovely picnic and a bottle of wine!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be sure and join you - we will need to watch out for the posts. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I want to swim there! Mr Ps aunt used to live in Rothesay. X


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG that is just the cutest dress and hat. That will be one lucky and fancy little missy that receives that outfit. Your work is outstanding.


Ms. Tess said:


> Happy Independence Day to all our American Friends!!! Wishing you a year of health, happiness and prosperity.
> 
> JuneK, I was really worried about your sister and all those affected by the hurricane. We had the equivellant to an inland hurricane last weekend and it was not fun at all. Glad that is over with!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our fireworks were last night so I don't think Heidi and gary have any other plans. --- sam



darowil said:


> A very happy 4th of July to all the American KTPers- have a lovely day. May not have too many on today as moat of you might be busy with family.
> Sam if you get held up tonight don't worry-we will survive a late start. Do you have anything planned?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks good - I was also thinking one could hang them on an overstuffed covered hanger - but then - one has only so much room in the closet. you should lay them all out and take a picture of them. hint hint --- sam



agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dull overcast rainy Fife, Happy 4th July to all who celebrate it.
> Thanks for all the nice comments on my shawl,wasn't sure if the yarn would work but it turned out great.
> Surprised that Quinn kept his "shades"on,he seems to like wearing them.hope all are safe and well and weathered "Arthur" without any great damage,healing thought for those with health or family problems.
> Sam I have enough shawls to wear a different one for 15 days,looking to see what is next,and that number does not include the ones done for family,so all in all I have done 20 shawls so far,this is how I store them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you both are making me blush. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> So well said AZ. I completely agree. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do remember that and I can't remember who it was - I can't even remember where she lived - jersey runs in my mind. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I remember when I first joined there was a KTP lady whose house was destroyed in a hurricane and they ended up having to move. Does anybody remember her. She posted about it on here. Don't think we hear from her any more since she had to move.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a memory you have Julie - you are right - I recognize the name now. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> 2cats in NJ or some name like that
> 
> Edit:She is still active here- last posted 3rd July- just not with us any longer on the Tea Party.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 6pm and I got something accomplished today. It might not have been the laundry but I did this today.
> 
> I made it for my friend who is having a baby shower for her cousin as a gift to her. The mother is crazy about owls, and the nursery has an owl theme.


Both friend and mom are going to be crazy about that set! How lovely. That owl hat is just darling. Did you design it or is there a pattern?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Okay here is the name of the designer on Ravelry, for the hay I just posted.
> 
> Baby owl hat by Ginny Blankenship


Oh, TYSM-- I have a friend who loves owls.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but he had one wish left. very funny. --- sam



machriste said:


> Happy 4th to all who celebrate it, and if you don't, I hope it's a pleasant day for you whatever the season. And Mellie, I hope today is much, much better than the last few for you.
> 
> The shawls are too, too beautiful and the daisy dress and hat are adorable. I love my little grandson dearly, but there's something about knitting for little girls.
> 
> And finally a joke for Sam about wishing. A man walked into a bar with an ostrich. The man ordered a scotch and the ostrich said, "I'll have the same." The next night the same thing happens, and again for several more nights. Finally the bartender was just too curious about this man and the ostrich, so he asks the man, " What is it with you and this ostrich who always orders the same thing as you?" The man replies, "Well, it was this way. This genii came to me and offered me three wishes, so I asked for a long-legged chick who would always do things my way."


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nicely done - maybe it needs sunlight to look purple. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here's the sweater progress. It still looks blue, but it really is purple!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Liz the flowers are lovely - I am sure you will have great plants and flowers after you move - Can you take cuttings from any of these and start them in pots now for a move down the road????


I'm thinking that when I move, I will only rent and not buy and that will determine what kind and how many plants I can have. I want a place with a small yard so that Candy can go out. Hopefully wherever I go there will already be flowers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Independence Day to all my American friends. Hope it's been a great day for you and that you'll have lots of fireworks tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you should knit it in that colour. --- sam



agnescr said:


> A question for Purple...have almost decide on next shawl,it is beaded and uses
> 
> Beads: 6/0 Czech glass beads  Crystal bronze-lined  24g.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am still searching for the little top. I have written down the links you have all posted. Will let you know what it is called when I find it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Okay here is the name of the designer on Ravelry, for the hay I just posted.
> 
> Baby owl hat by Ginny Blankenship


Found it-- there are also a bunch of adult things with owls!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Was working in the garden yesterday and accidentally brushed against my orange lilies. The marks are on my shirt and they didn't come out in the wash. Does anyone have suggestions how to remove the stains?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> AZ Sticks Testing at Mayo last week has given us some answers and more questions....
> Isn't that the way it seems to go. But so glad to hear that Alan is feeling better. It must feel good to just get some answers and to have some sort of plan in place.
> Sometimes said:
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> should I interject here and say the male of the bird species is usually the brightest of the pair. --- sam


Haha!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> ok I am having a "craft" moment here. Do any of you know the name of the little girls top that was knit and posted by several people on kp. It is sorta frilly and a part of it comes over the right shoulder and buttons on at the front. I may not be wording the design very well.


It's called the Gracie top, I believe. Try searching topics on KP for that name.

EDIT: I think it's here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249177-1.html


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> It's called the Gracie top, I believe. Try searching topics on KP for that name.
> 
> EDIT: I think it's here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249177-1.html


Between KP and you people, I am going thru printer paper like crazy! Now if I just had a GGD to make this for


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, it's actually Independence Day which is celebrated on the 4th of July or July 4th!!!! Just to further muddy the waters!!!! Thanks for the wishes in any case!!!!


Kathleendoris said:


> I have just realised that it is Friday already (where did the other days go?), so I thought I had better get in those wishes for a wonderful 4th July to all our American members. It just occurs to me - why do you have 4th of July and not July 4th? I always get confused by the American way of stating dates, but in this one instance, you seem happy to go along with the rest of the world!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Purl2diva...So sorry to hear about your diagnosis and all the memories involved along with the pain of losing your daughter. Know that we care about you and pray all goes well for your surgery. Hugs and will be thinking of you.


The same from me, has to be so tough hearing the same diagnosis that took your daughter. So glad your was found early. But the memories will always be there, but you have an angel looking out for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hear you...that's a very scary thing to hear, but the best part is the catching it early---there are so many options open to you for treatment. Keeping you in my prayers.



Spider said:


> The same from me, has to be so tough hearing the same diagnosis that took your daughter. So glad your was found early. But the memories will always be there, but you have an angel looking out for you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Was working in the garden yesterday and accidentally brushed against my orange lilies. The marks are on my shirt and they didn't come out in the wash. Does anyone have suggestions how to remove the stains?


I have heard using sticky tape to lift it off before washing, but seems you've washed it already. Perhaps the sites below can help you. Good Luck!

http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-a-Pollen-Stain

http://www.ehow.com/how_5547700_pollen-stain-out-clothes.html


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

89 pages, finally up to date with reading. Phew!!

Busy, busy shopping for 2 white leather small condo size Loveseats, no wider than 62".
Thought this would be a breeze walking into a couple of furniture stores and ordering. Not to be!!!!!
Having a terrible time finding something really modern without breaking the Bank, lol!
So tired after 2 days of driving to and from to Toronto. Daughter coming up tomorrow, that will at least force me to stay at home. She wants to see what I've done with the Reno's so am excited to hear her negatives and positives.

Enjoy your week-end everyone and now to start reading the next KP Tea Party news letter.

What a great man you are Sam and too take so much time to type this all out for us. Love it.
Happy July 4th to our neighbors in the USA.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorlenna, you are awesome!!!!!!!!
Thank you for naming that pattern. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma wrote:
I remember when I first joined there was a KTP lady whose house was destroyed in a hurricane and they ended up having to move. Does anybody remember her. She posted about it on here. Don't think we hear from her any more since she had to move.



KateB said:


> I remember that too, but the name escapes me.
> 
> Edit - I see that Julie's memory is much better than ours!


Thanks to Julie, I was able to PM her and found out that she survived the devastation and heartbreak of her home having to be demolished. It was a year ago to the day as she was in rehab at the time and it was July 4th. Strangely, she is visiting family and another hurricane hit but at least she was more inland and all were safe. So nice to find out how she is as I have never forgotten her and Hurricane Arthur brought it all back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Come to think of it- quite a valid point!


My thinking is that the country is so big that we say things differently in different parts of the country and then we all move so much that we just end up with saying it differently everywhere. With television differences are disappearing but used to be quite pronounced from one area to another. Soda in one area, pop in another.
Fries or french fries, just for a few. My dogs are tired would mean my legs & feet are tired, but we don't hear that one any more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I have heard using sticky tape to lift it off before washing, but seems you've washed it already. Perhaps the sites below can help you. Good Luck!
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-a-Pollen-Stain
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_5547700_pollen-stain-out-clothes.html


Thank you for these sites. It seems I've done all the wrong things but I didn't throw it into the dryer. At least I was smart enough not to do that. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> 89 pages, finally up to date with reading. Phew!!
> 
> Busy, busy shopping for 2 white leather small condo size Loveseats, no wider than 62".
> Thought this would be a breeze walking into a couple of furniture stores and ordering. Not to be!!!!!
> ...


Because of your name, I thought you were from New Zealand. Now I see you're from Ontario. Anywhere near my neck of the woods? I'm near Lindsay. I gather you didn't find the loveseats you want. When you have something in mind, it's not always easy to find it. Good luck.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> .
> Thanks all for the good wishes and group hug, I need it. The viewers came but from what I could hear it looks like my house isn't for them ( no full bathroom upstairs, no en-suite), but I will wait till I hear from the agent.
> Taking it easy today as I hurt my side a bit yesterday pulling up weeds. The pain has gone now and I intend keeping it that way.
> Take care all.


I hope that you will soon get the right buyer for your home. Don't overdo the weeding. You'll need all your strength when you do move.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the progress on the sweater--I'm going to call it "Flower Girl." I hope the reason is obvious now that the pattern is more visible!
> 
> One more repeat of the motif rows and then some ribbing on the bottom, and I'll start on the sleeves.


Love the sweater. I'm expecting a great nephew next month. If I get through what I'm knitting now, I might give that a try.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I went to put on a couple pictures of my boys and discovered they had disappeared from my picture files! Bob to the rescue - he reloaded them, so I'll try again! I'm so proud of them - Kenny made Honor Society and they each received 3 awards of cash or a small scholarship - Kenny in the Industrial Arts field and Anthony for Drama and Service.


What a lovely family. You'll be sick of seeing potatoes after you peel 20 pounds of them. That's going to be quite a party. Enjoy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> We lost our oldest daughter to breast cancer six years ago so it was a rather eerie feeling to find out that I also have breast cancer. It was discovered in my annual
> mammogram at the end of May. I have since had a biopsy which confirmed the diagnosis.
> 
> Tomorrow I am having a partial mastectomy (lumpectomy). The good news is that it was caught early and the prognosis is good.
> ...


Prayers winging your way. It is good news that it's been caught early.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just after 3:30pm and I am just getting on the ktp.
> 
> I think I am coming down with something. I had an accident on the walk home and had to get Greg to come and meet me with some clean clothes. Was so embarrassed all I could do was cry and cry and cry. I am still having the issues that caused the accident and now I am shaky and nauseous.
> 
> I am going back to catch up.


I read that you are having difficulties with your new boss. I hope you can get this sorted out. Sorry about your accident. Maybe you're getting the flu...hope not.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Past midnight so I'm off to bed. Night all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorlenna, you are awesome!!!!!!!!
> Thank you for naming that pattern. :lol:


You are most welcome! I can't wait to see what you do with it! 

Took me 20 minutes to find one of the cats...they do NOT like the neighbors' fireworks...but at least I know they are both inside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's a better forecast than the weather people usually give! LOL!!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a memory you have Julie - you are right - I recognize the name now. --- sam


sometimes it works, Sam!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just doing a catch up before going back on duty at the Fly-in. 32 planes arrived yesterday; the remainder, minus a few cancellations come today. Weather was perfect here until evening but there were some rough areas en-route for some of our visitors. We've got 10 microlites from Northern England who took 3 days over the journey as they fly overland as much as possible so cross the channel to France at the narrowest point (22 miles), then cross France to the nearest point to Alderney (cap de la Hague) which is only 8 miles away, spending a night or two in France. We've also got some metropolitan police flying club members from Blackbushe who handed us out pin badges or key rings on arrival! Anyway, now for comments....

Dreamweaver, thanks for the good news.
Purl2diva, sorry about your diagnosis. Good to catch it early so lumpectomy is possible, but sad that its a painful reminder of your DD.
Melody, hope you quickly recover from your nasty bug - and hope the work situation is cleared up.
Valerie, if you are reading along, best wishes for the final chemo lap. Just have to imagine all those nasty cancer cells feeling even worse than you do!!
Shirley, have all your tests been completed? I hope that the specialist can sort out what's causing your problems. I've so enjoyed the colour and texture work you've been doing with us. (In workshops section) It's much appreciated and so generous of you to share your expertise.
Julie, thinking of you and Ringo!
Agnes your shawls are wonderful. "To die for" as DD would say.... Hope Colin is still improving.
Purple, more lovely photos, thanks 
Gwenie, love to hear what's going on in your household, and Sydney is such a character already. What a lapful!
Everyone else not mentioned, hope you're all having a good week, good health, good family gettogethers etc.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> I am still searching for the little top. I have written down the links you have all posted. Will let you know what it is called when I find it.


I loved the owl outfit you had knitted. Great :thumbup: I am glad you found what you were looking for. people are awesome here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just doing a catch up before going back on duty at the Fly-in. 32 planes arrived yesterday; the remainder, minus a few cancellations come today. Weather was perfect here until evening but there were some rough areas en-route for some of our visitors. We've got 10 microlites from Northern England who took 3 days over the journey as they fly overland as much as possible so cross the channel to France at the narrowest point (22 miles), then cross France to the nearest point to Alderney (cap de la Hague) which is only 8 miles away, spending a night or two in France. We've also got some metropolitan police flying club members from Blackbushe who handed us out pin badges or key rings on arrival! Anyway, now for comments....
> 
> Dreamweaver, thanks for the good news.
> Purl2diva, sorry about your diagnosis. Good to catch it early so lumpectomy is possible, but sad that its a painful reminder of your DD.
> ...


Hi Lin! Ringo and I are doing well- realised I had forgotten to do some banking- so what was I to do- but check the KP? We all know this addiction! Back to bed, for another long winter's night, soon!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny and breezy Surrey. I have just spent 1 1/2 at the dentists getting prep work done for a crown. I think I must have left half of myface at the dentist as I can't feel it. Made eatin lunch and drinking a glass of wine a bit difficult (Mr P forced me to have the wine to aid my recovery - I did not object)
> 
> Just heard that Little Madam won the class prize for Courtesy!!!! Now I've heard everything :shock:
> 
> Friday photos....


Now that is something well worth winning- clearly she has learnt the right thing even if you don't think so!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the sweater progress. It still looks blue, but it really is purple!


It really is looking good- it will always be the Banksia to me now! Will not find the time I'm sure but could use that principle with colours instead to make Banksias I think. 
Forgot that we would be on the new KTP but over there I go now.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> My thinking is that the country is so big that we say things differently in different parts of the country and then we all move so much that we just end up with saying it differently everywhere. With television differences are disappearing but used to be quite pronounced from one area to another. Soda in one area, pop in another.
> Fries or french fries, just for a few. My dogs are tired would mean my legs & feet are tired, but we don't hear that one any more.


And food is even more interesting. I taught foods and we did a regional foods unit, but when we were in Virginia and I ordered a BBQ sandwich and the little gal said, "With or without coleslaw?" I about lost it. At that time they put coleslaw ON the sandwich (and it was better with the coleslaw)!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> It really is looking good- it will always be the Banksia to me now! Will not find the time I'm sure but could use that principle with colours instead to make Banksias I think.
> Forgot that we would be on the new KTP but over there I go now.


DD said I should change the name when I showed her what you said about the flower--and I think I shall.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> And food is even more interesting. I taught foods and we did a regional foods unit, but when we were in Virginia and I ordered a BBQ sandwich and the little gal said, "With or without coleslaw?" I about lost it. At that time they put coleslaw ON the sandwich (and it was better with the coleslaw)!


Typically, the BBQ with vinegar sauce come with cole slaw on the sandwich; the tomato based ones come with it on the side. I've had Memphis BBQ, Kansas BBQ. Texas BBQ. And Carolina BBQ and they're all different.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam, 
You always do my meal planning each week. I copied the Donut muffins, great. 

I bought a Trader Joe's pkg of Carnitas Pork, seasoned Mexican pork cooked to falling apart tender. COSTCO sell a great one, but you get pounds of it, and I snack on it 'till it is gone. 
I make tacos with quacamole and sour cream, little green chili salsa. No one can do it like the little walk up counter in the Thousand Oaks Mall. Ladies there were making the tortallas as you ordered, the pork was in a light stew-like sauce on a steam pan. Probably simmering for hours before my lunch break. 
Mine are not as good,but it is as good as it gets. Give it a try. You could braise the pork in stewed tomato sauce, add a little pepper and onion, maybe Mexican taco seasoning for spice. 
Have a great week. Send some rain if you can. 
Karen


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD said I should change the name when I showed her what you said about the flower--and I think I shall.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna love the sweater and name. Do I understand that you are doing a boys sweater next?

Mel your knitting is wonderful, wish that I could knit that fast.

Agnes love the color you have picked for your next shawl.

Purple your Holden is fabulous! I have it in my to be done someday pile.

Darowil your cape is lovely, i love cable.

Gwen, love the story about the engagement and the ring. Very sweet that he involved all of the kids.

Glad to know I'm not the only one with thumb issues, the mouse does seem to aggravate it more. If i wear my wrist braces at night it seems to ease it. 

Caren thinking of you and hoping that things work out well with the barn etc.

Had a good 4th, golfed with DHs cousins thankfully only nine holes. I was sooooo sore yesterday lots of ibuprofen and a shoulder massage better today not as bad. Then we just cooked out here at home with the kids. Making stuffed peppers today to send some home with DS1 and need to finish laundry. Sinuses are horrible this morning sposed to rain again. DH is enjoying his new job says it's very different working with women let alone not in a factory. Lol

Im sure I've missed mentioning someone, sorry you are all in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sorlenna love the sweater and name. Do I understand that you are doing a boys sweater next?
> 
> Glad to know I'm not the only one with thumb issues, the mouse does seem to aggravate it more. If i wear my wrist braces at night it seems to ease it.


That is my plan (this one was for the GD, and now I need one for her brother).  I am thinking about some ideas.

The thumb is better--but yes, doing the same thing all day (no matter if it's typing or knitting) does seem to create trouble. I do try to vary tasks but on work days, it's hard, and trying to remember to hit the space bar with the other thumb is nearly impossible. :XD:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > do they grow a lot of sunflowers in france? --- sam?/quote]
> ...


----------

